# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  نوافذ على القانون الجنائى المصرى

## هيثم الفقى

*النافذة الأولى : جناية السرقة بالاكراه**1.* *النص القانونى وعلة التشديد .*
*2.* *تعريف الاكراه .*
*3.* *شروط التشديد .*
*4.* *وسائل الاكراه .*
*5.* *أثر الاكراه .*
*أولا : النص القانونى وعلة التشديد :-*
*نصت على هذه الجناية المادة 314 من قانون العقوبات فى قولها " يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من يرتكب سرقة بالاكراه, فاذا ترك الاكراه أثر جروح تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة".*
*وترجع علة التشديد هنا الى أن الجانى الذى يستعمل الاكراه لتنفيذ السرقة هو شخص على درجة كبيرة من الخطورة الاجرامية.*
*ثانيا : تعريف الاكراه :-*
*لم يعرف المشرع الاكراه الذى يعد ظرفا مشددا للسرقة , وقد عرفته محكمة القضاء أكثر من مرة بأنه " كل وسيلة قسرية تقع على الأشخاص لتعطيل قوة المقاومة أو اعدامها عندهم تسهيلا للسرقة".*
*والأصل فى الاكراه أنه قد يكون ماديا وقد يكون معنويا , وقد نص المشرع صراحة على التسوية بين الاكراه والتهديد باستعمال السلاح فى جريمة السطو .*
*وقد ثار التساؤل حول كفاية التهديد باستعمال السلاح كصورة من صور الاكراه المعنوى لتشديد عقوبة السرقة وجعلها جناية فى معنى المادة314 من قانون العقوبات , وقد ذهب الفقه السائد فى مصر الى أن المقصود بالاكراه فى المادة 314 من قانون العقوبات هو الاكراه المادى فحسب واستند فى ذلك الى عدة حجج أهمها :*
*1.* *أن المادة 314 من قانون العقوبات فرقت فى العقاب بين الاكراه الذى يترك أثر جروح والاكراه الذى لا يترك مثل هذا الأثر وهذا غير متصور الا فى الاكراه المادى.*
*2.* *أن المشرع قد نص صراحة على حالة التهديد باستعمال السلاح حيث أراد أن يعتبر التهديد وهو صورة من صور الاكراه المعنوى كافيا لتشديد العقوبة ومساويا للاكراه المادى فى الحكم.*
*3.* *ان الاكراه المنصوص عليه فى المادة 314 لو كان متضمنا للاكراه المادى أو المعنوى , لما كانت بالمشرع حاجة الى النص على التهديد فى المادتين (326,325).*
*أما عن موقف القضاء فقد ذهب قضاء محكمة النقض المصرية الى التسوية بين الاكراه المادى والتهديد باستعمال السلاح فى جناية السرقة بالاكراه.*
*والواقع أنه اذا كان ما ذهبت اليه محكمة النقض يخالف صريح النصوص الا أنه أكثر ملائمة للاعتبارات العملية , و لا سبيل لتدارك هذا التعارض الا بتدخل المشرع بالنص صراحة على التهديد باستعمال السلاح.*
*ثالثا : شروط التشديد :-*
*1.* *أن يكون موجها الى انسان :** فيجب لتحقق الاكراه أن يكون موجها الى انسان بصرف النظر عن شخص هذا الانسان أو شخصيته , فقد يكون هو المجنى عليه نفسه وقد يكون شخصا آخر تطوع لمنع اللصوص من ارتكاب السرقة .*
*2.* *أن يكون بقصد السرقة :* *يلزم أن يلتجأ الجانى الى الاكراه كوسيلة لارتكاب السرقة , أى أنه يكون الغرض من الاكراه الحصول على الشىء المسروق أو الاحتفاظ به أو الفرار به , فالاكراه الذى ترتكب به السرقة هو الذى يرتبط بها بوحدة الغرض , فان انتفى هذا الارتباط فلا يتوافر ظرف الاكراه , فاذا اعتدى شخص على آخر بالضرب فوقع الأخير على الأرض مغشيا عليه , ثم طرأت للجانى فكرة السرقة فأخذ ما بجيوب المجنى عليه من نقود فانه لا يعد سارقا بالاكراه بل مرتكبا لجريمتى ضرب وسرقة فى الحالتين الأولى والثانية , ويعتبر الاكراه ظرفا مشددا اذا حصل بقصد الاستعانة به على ارتكاب السرقة أو الاحتفاظ بالشىء المسروق أو النجاة بالشىء المسروق عبر وقوع الجريمة , أما اذا حصل بقصد فرار السارق أو النجاة بنفسه بعد ترك الشىء المسروق فلا يعتبر ظرفا مشددا بل يعتبر جريمة قائمة بذاتها يعاقب عليها بما يقضى به القانون.*
*3.* *أن يكون معاصرا للسرقة:* *ان الاكراه المعاصر لا رتكاب السرقة هو وحده المعتبر قانونا فى جناية السرقة بالاكراه , ويقصد به كل ما يبذل من عنف والجريمة فى مرحلة الشروع أما ما يقع بعد تمامها فيعد اكراها لا حقا لا يعتد به قانونا فى قيام السرقة بالاكراه, ويتحدد الشروع فى السرقة بالفترة السابقة على الاستيلاء على الشىء المسروق استيلاء تام يخرجه من حيازة صاحبه ويجعله فى قبضة الجانى وتحت سيطرته , فكل عنف يحصل من الجانى قبل تمام سيطرته الفعليه على الشىء الذى يريد سرقته يعتبر اكراها واقعا لا رتكاب السرقة.*
*رابعا : وسائل الاكراه :-*
*لم يشترط المشرع أن يبلغ الاكراه درجة معينة من الجسامة فأى درجة تكفى لتوافر الظرف المشدد.*
*كما لا يتطلب المشرع فى الاكراه أن يقع بوسيلة معينة فقد يستخدم الجانى أعضاء جسمه كالقبض على عنق المجنى عليه وانتزاع حقيبته عنوة أو صفع المجنى عليه ولى ذراعه حتى تشل مقاومته .*
*وقد يكون الاكراه باستخدام أداة أو الاستعانة بوسيلة مادية كطعن المجنى عليه بسكين , وذر الرمال فى عينية , أو دفع الجانى المجنى عليه بدراجته وانتزاع حافظة نقوده.*
*وقد يتحقق الاكراه عن طريق افقاد المجنى عليه شعوره واختياره باعطائه مادة مخدرة تعطل مقاومته .*
*خامسا : أثر الاكراه :-*
*يعاقب المشرع على السرقة بالاكراه بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقته , فاذا ترك الاكراه أثر جروح تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقته .*
*والاكراه فى السرقة ظرف عينى متعلق بالأركان المادية المكونة للجريمة , ولذلك فهو يسرى على كل من أسهم فى الجريمة المقترنة به , ولو كان وقوعه من أحدهم فقط دون الباقين .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أولا : تعريف الشكوى :* 

الشكوى هي تعبير غير مقيد يصدر من المجني عليه أو ممن يمثله يوجه إلى النيابة العامة أو إلى أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي ويكشف بوضوح عن إرادة المجني عليه في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضد المتهم 
*ثانيا : أحوال الشكوى*

لا يجوز أن ترفع الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى شفهية أو كتابية من المجني عليه في الجرائم التالية : 1. جريمة زنا الزوجة أو زنا الزوج 2. جريمة ارتكاب أمر مخل بالحياء مع امرأة ولو في غير علانية 3. جريمة امتناع الوالدين أو الجدين عن تسليم الصغير لمن له الحق في طلبه بناء على قرار من جهة القضاء صادر بشأن حضانته أو خطفه 4. جريمة الامتناع عن دفع النفقة أو أجرة الحضانة أو الرضاعة أو السكن الصادر بها حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ 5. جرائم السب والقذف 6. جريمة السرقة إضرار بالزوج أو الأصول أو الفروع 7. جريمة مروق الحدث من سلطة ولى الأمر 
*ثالثا : علة تقرير قيد الشكوى*

قد يري المجني عليه أن الأضرار التي تقع عليه من جراء محاكمة الجاني أشد ضررا من الضرر الناشئ عن ارتكاب الجريمة ذاتها . لما في إجراءات المحاكمة من العلانية لا تصيب الجاني وحده وغنما قد يمتد أثرها إلى المجني عليه نفسه 
*رابعا : ممن تقدم الشكوى*

تقدم الشكوى من المجني عليه بشخصه أو ممن يمثله مثل 1. الولي : إذا كان المجني عليه دون الخامسة عشر من عمره 2. الوصي أو القيم : إذا كانت الجريمة واقعة على المال 3. النيابة العامة : إذا تعارضت مصلحة المجني عليه مع مصلحة من يمثله وإذا كانت النيابة اتفاقية فيشترط أن يكون التوكيل خاصا وصريحا وصادرا وإذا تعدد المجني عليهم أن تقدم الشكوى من أحدهم و ينقضي الحق في الشكوى من أحدهم وينقضي الحق في الشكوى بوفاة المجني عليه ويجب أن يكون الشاكي متمتعا بأهلية الشكوى وهو يكون كذلك إذا بلغ من العمر خمسة عشر عاما 
*خامسا : ضد من تقدم الشكوى ؟*

تقدم الشكوى ضد المسئول جنائيا عن الجريمة فاعلا كان أم شريكا ويجب أن يتم تعيينه كافيا فلا عبرة بالشكوى إذا قدمت ضد مجهول وإذا تعدد المتهمون فيكفى أن تقدم الشكوى ضد أحدهم والنيابة العامة تملك تحريك الدعوى ضد الباقين باستثناء جريمة الزنا 
*سادسا : إلى من تقدم الشكوى ؟*

تقدم الشكوى إلى النيابة العامة أو إلى مأموري الضبط القضائي أو على من يكون حاضرا من رجال السلطة العامة في حالة التلبس بارتكاب الجريمة ويعتبر تحريك الدعوى الجنائية بطريق الادعاء المباشر بمثابة شكوى 
*سابعا: متى تقدم الشكوى ؟*

تقدم الشكوى خلال ثلاثة أشهر تبدأ من يوم علم المجني عليه بالجريمة وبمرتكبها 
*ثامنا : شكل الشكوى*

لم يشترط القانون في الشكوى شكلا معينا فقد أجاز أن تقدم شفاهه أو كتابة وغير معلقة وتعتبر شكوى استغاثة المجني عليه من الجاني لمن يكون حاضرا من رجال السلطة العامة 
*تاسعا: الشكوى والارتباط بين الجرائم :*

1. حالة التعدد المعنوي أو الصوري أو الظاهري : إذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة وجب اعتبار الجريمة التي عقوبتها أشد والحكم بها دون غيرها فإذا ارتكبت الزوجة جريمة الزنا في مكان عام فيكون لهذا الفعل وصفان جريمة الزنا وجريمة الفعل الفاضح ولما كانت جريمة الزنا هي الجريمة التي عقوبتها أشد وحيث أن القانون استلزم الشكوى في جريمة الزنا لذل فإنه يمتنع على النيابة تحريك الدعوى عن الفعل الإجرامي سواء بالوصف الأشد أو بالوصف الأخف 2. حالة التعدد المادي أو الحقيقي أو الفعلي : في هذه الحالة نكون أمام أفعال إجرامية متعددة بحيث يشكل كل فعل منها جريمة مستقلة فلو قام شخص بضرب وسب أخر في هذه الحالة يجوز للنيابة العامة تحريك الدعوى الجنائية عن جريمة الضرب وتمتنع عن تحريك الدعوى بالنسبة لجريمة السب التي تلزم فيها الشكوى 
*عاشرا : الشكوى وحالة التلبس*

إذا كانت الجريمة المتلبس بها مما يتوقف على رع الدعوى العمومية عنها على شكوى فلا يجوز القبض على المتهم إلا إذا صرح بالشكوى من يملك تقديمها ويجوز في هذه الحالة أن تكون الشكوى لمن يكون حاضرا من رجال السلطة العامة باستثناء جريمة الزنا 
*حادي عشر : الآثار التي تترتب على تقديم الشكوى*

بعد تقديم الشكوى ممن يملكها فإن للنيابة العامة كامل حريتها في القيام بكافة إجراءات التحقيق ولها كامل صلاحيتها في تقدير مدى ملائمة تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضد المتهم من عدمه فقد تأمر النيابة بحفظ الشكوى إداريا 
*ثاني عشر : سقط الحق في الشكوى*

*الحالة الأولي : سبق ارتكاب الزوج جريمة الزنا*

إذا كان قد سبق للزوج المجني عليه أن ارتكب جريمة الزنا في المسكن المقيم فيه مع زوجته فلا تسمع دعواه عليها والعكس غير صحيح 
*الحالة الثانية : رضاء الزوج مقدما بارتكاب زوجته جريمة الزنا*

إن رضاء الزوج مقدما لزوجته ارتكاب جريمة الزنا لا يسقط حقه في الشكوى فإذا ثبت أن الزوج كان يسمح لزوجته بالزنا بل وأنه قد اتخذ الزواج حرفه يبغي من ورائها العيش مما تكسبه زوجته من البغاء فإن مثل هذا الزوج لا يصح أن يعتبر زوجا حقيقة وليس له أن يطلب محاكمة زوجته 
*ثالث عشر : انقضاء الحق في الشكوى*

1. مضي المدة : ينقضي الحق في الشكوى بمضي ثلاثة أشهر من يوم علم المجني عليه بالجريمة وبمرتكبها 2. وفاة المجني عليه : الحق في الشكوى من الحقوق اللصيقة بشخصية المجني عليه فإذا توفي المجني عليه دون تقديمها فلا ينتقل هذا الحق إلى ورثته ولا يحق لأي منهم تقديمها 
*رابع عشر : التنازل عن الشكوى :*

*. تعريف التنازل :*

التنازل عن الشكوى هو تعبير يصدر من المجني عليه يكشف عن إرادته في عدم اتخاذ الإجراءات أو عدم استمرارها 
*ممن يقدم التنازل ؟*

يقدم التنازل من المجني عليه صاحب الحق في الشكوى ويشترط أن تتوافر لديه أهلية الشكوى وإذا تطلب القانون صفة خاصة في الشاكي فيجب أن تتوافر هذه الصفة عند تقديم التنازل ولا يستثني من ذلك إلا حالة الزنا حيث اشترط القانون توافر صفة الزوج لقيام رابطة الزوجية عند تقديم الشكوى ولم يشترط توافر هذه الصفة عند التنازل عنها وإذا توفي الشاكي فلا ينتقل حقه في التنازل إلى ورثته إلا في دعوا الزنا 
*شكل التنازل :*

لم يشترط القانون شكلا معينا للتنازل فيستوي أن يقرر به الشاكي كتابة أم شفاهه أو أن يكون صريحا أم ضمنيا وقد يستفاد من تصرف معين كأن يعود الزوج إلى معاشرة زوجته الزانية 
*لمن يقدم التنازل ؟*

لم يشترط القانون تقديم التنازل لجهة معينة فيصح تقديمه إلى النيابة العامة أو إلى أحد مأموري الضبط القضائي كما يصح تقديمه إلى المحكمة 
*وقت التنازل :*

أجاز القانون التنازل عن الشكوى في أي وقت إلى أن يصدر في الدعوى حكم نهائي فتنقضي الدعوى الجنائية بالتنازل وقد استثني المشرع حالتين أجاز فيهما للمجني عليه أن يوقف تنفيذ الحكم الواجب النفاذ وهما : 
*الحالة الأولي :*

لزوج المرأة الزانية أن يوقف تنفيذ الحكم عليها برضائه معاشرتها له كما كانت 
*الحالة الثانية :*

للمجني عليه في السرقة بين الأزواج والأصول والفروع أن يوقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي على الجاني في أي وقت شاء 
*أثر التنازل :*

يترتب على التنازل انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية وللمتهم أن يتمسك بالتنازل في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ولو لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض لأن انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية من النظام العام ولا يؤثر ذلك على الدعوى المدنية التبعية ولكن يستثني من ذلك جريمة الزنا إذ ينصرف تنازل الزوج المجني عليه عن شكواه إلى الدعوى الجنائية إلي الدعوى المدنية أيضا

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الاول:قواعد عمومية*

مادة 1:- تسرى احكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب في القطر المصرى جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فية. 
مادة 2:- تسرى احكام هذا القانون ايضا عل الاشخاص الاتى ذكرهم: 
اولا:كل من ارتكب في خارج القطر فعلا يجعلة فاعلا او شريكا في جريمة وقعت كلها او بعضها في القطر المصرى. 
ثانيا:كل من ارتكب في خارج القطر جريمة من الجرائم الاتية: 
(أ)جناية مخلة بامن الحكومة مما نص علية في البابين الاول والثانى من الكتاب الثانى من هذا القانون. 
(ب)جناية تزوير مما نص علية في المادة206 من هذا القانون . 
(ج) (1) جناية تقليد اوتزيف او تزوير عملة ورقية او معدنية مما نص علية في المادة 202 او جناية ادخال تلك العملة الورقية او المعدنية المقلدة او المزيفة او المزورة إلى مصر او اخراجها منها او ترويجها او حيازتها بقصد الترويج او التعامل بها مما نص علية في المادة 203 بشرط ان تكون العملة متداولة قانونا في مصر . 
مادة 3:- كل مصرى ارتكب وهو في خارج القطر فعلا يعتبر جناية 
(1)البند(ج)من المادة 2 استبدل بموجب القانون رقم 68 لسنة 1956.او جنحة في هذا القانون يعاقب بمقتضى احكامة اذا عاد إلى القطر وكان الفعل معاقبا علية بمقتضى قانون البلد الذى ارتكبة فية. 
مادة 4:- لاتقام الدعوى العمومية على مرتكب جريمة او فعل في الخارج الا من النيابة العمومية . 
ولاتجوز اقامتها على من يثبت ان المحاكم الاجنبية براتة مما اسند الية اةو انها حكمت علية نهائيا واستوفى عقوبتة. 
مادة 5:- يعاقب على الجرائم بمقتضى القانون المعمول بة وقت ارتكبها . 
ومع هذا اذا صدر بعد وقوع الفعل وقبل الحكم فية نهائيا قانون اصلح للمتهم فهو الذى يتبع دون غيرة. 
واذا صدر قانون بعد حكم نهائى يجعل الفعل الذى حكم على المجرم من اجلة غير معاقب علية يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهى اثارة الجنائية . 
غير انة في حالة قيام اجراءت الدعوى او صدور حكم بالادانة فيها وكان ذلك عن فعل وقع مخالفا للقانون ينهى عن ارتكبة في فترة محدودة فان انتهاء هذة الفترة لايحول دون السير في الدعوى او تنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها. 
مادة 6:- لايمس الحكم بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في القانون مايكون واجبا للخصوم من الرد والتعويض. 
مادة 7:- لاتخل احكام هذا القانون في اى حال من الاحوال باحقوق الشخصية المقررة فلا الشريعة الغراء. 
مادة 8:- تراعى احكام الكتاب الاول من هذا القانون في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القوانين واللوائح الخصوصية الااذا وجد فيها نص يخالف ذلكز 
*الباب الثانى :انواع الجرائم*

مادة 9:- الجرائم ثلاث انواع : 
الاول:الجنايات . 
الثانى: الجنح. 
الثالث:المخالفات. 
مادة 10:– 
الجنايات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالعقوبات الاتية: 
الاعدام . 
الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة. 
الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة. 
السجن. 
مادة 11 (1):- الجنح هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغقوبات الاتية: 
الحبس. 
الغرمة التى يزيد اقصى مقدارلها على مائة جنية. 
مادة12 (2):- المخالفات هى الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالغرامة التى لايذيد اقصى مقدار لها على مائة جنية. 
(1)و(2)المادتان 11،12 مستبدلتان بموجب القانون رقم 169 لسنة 1981. 
*الباب الثالث : العقوبات*

*القسم الاول –العقوبات الاصلية* 

مادة 13:- كل محكوم علية بالاعدام يشنق. 
مادة 14:- السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد هما وضع المحكوم علية في احد السجون المخصصة لذلك قانونا وتشغيلة داخلها في الاعمال التى تعينها الحكومة وذلك مدة حياتة اذا كانت العقوبة مؤبدة او المدة المحكوم بها اذا كانت مشددة ولايجوز ان تنقص مدة عقوبة السجن المشدد عن ثلاث سنين ولا ان تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة الا في الاحوال المنصوص عليها قانونا. 
مادة 15:- يقضى من يحكم علية بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة من الرجال الذين جاوزوا سن الستين من عمرهم ومن النساء مطلقا مدة عقوبتة في احد السجون العمومية. 
مادة 16:- عقوبة السجن هى وضع المحكوم عليه في احد السجون العمومية داخل السجن او خارجة ى الاعمال التى تعنيها الحكومة المدة المحكوم بها علية ولايجوز ان تنقص تلك المدة عن ثلاث سنين ولا ان تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة الا في الاحوال الخصوصية المنصوص عليها قانونا. 
مادة 17:- يجوز في مواد الجنايات اذا اقتضت احوال الجريمة المقامة من اجلها الدعوى العمومية رافة القضاء تبديل العقوبة على عقوبة الاعدام بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة المؤقتة. 
عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن . 
عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة بعقوبة السجن او الحبس الذى لايجوز ان ينقص عن ستة شهور. 
عقوبة السجن بعقوبة الحبس التى لا يجوز ان تنقص عن ثلاثة شهور. 
مادة 18:- عقوبة الحبس هى الوضع المحكوم عليى في احد السجون المركزية او العمومية المدة المحكوم بها علية ولايجوز ان تنقص هذة المدة عن اربع وعشرين ساعة ولاان تزيد على ثلاث سنين الا في الاحوال الخصوصية المنصوص عليها قانونا . 
لكل محكوم علية الحبس البسيط لمدة لاتتجاوزالثلاثة شهور ان يطلب بدلا من تنفيذ عقوبة الحبس علية تشغيلة خارج السجن طبقا لما تقرر من القيود بقانون تحقيق الجنايات الا اذا نص الحكم على حرمانة من هذا الخيار. 
مادة 19:- عقوبة الحبس نوعان: 
الحبس البسيط. 
الحبس مع الشغل . 
والمحكوم عليها بالحبس مع الشغل يشتغلون داخل السجون او خارجها في الاعمال التى تعينها الحكومة. 
مادة 20:- يجب على القاضى ان يحكم بالحبس مع الشغل كلما كانت مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها سنة فاكثر وكذلك في الاحوال الاخرى المعينة قانونا. 
وفى كل الاحوال الاخرى يجوز الحكم بالحبس البسيط او مع الشغل . 
مادة 21:- تبدء مدة العقوبات المقيدة للحرية من يوم ان يحبس المحكوم علية بناء على لحكم الواجب التنفيذ مع مراعاة انفاصها بمقدار مدة الحبس الاحتياطى . 
مادة 22 :- العقوبة بالغرامة هى إلزام المحكوم علية بان يدفع إلى خزينة الحكومة المبلغ المقدر في الحكم. 
ولاتجوز أن تقل الغرامة عن مائة قرش ولا أن يزيد حدها الأقصى الجنح على خمسمائة جنية وذلك مع عدم الاخلال الحدود التى يبنها القانون لكل جريمة. 
مادة23:- اذا حبس شخص احتياطيا ولم يحكم علية إلا بغرامة وجب أن ينقص منها عند التنفيذ خمسة جنيهات عن كل يوم من ايام الحبس المذكور . 
وإذا حكم علية بالحبس وبالغرامة معا وكانت المدة التى قضاها في الحبس الاحتياطى تزيد عن مدة الحبس المحكوم بة وجب ان ينقص من الغرامة المبلغ المذكور عن كل يوم من ايام الزيادة المذكورة. 
*القسم الثانى –العقوبات التبعية* 

مادة 24:- العقوبات البعية هى: 
اولا: الحرمان من الحقوق والمزايا المنصوص عليها في المادة 25. 
ثانيا :العزل من الوظائف الاميرية. 
ثالثا:وضع المحكوم علية تحت مراقبة البوليس. 
رابعا: المصادرة. 
مادة 25:- 
كل حكم بعقوبة جناية يستلزم حتما حرمان المحكوم علية من الحقوق والمزايا الاتية: 
اولا:القبول في اى خدمة في الحكومة مباشرة او بصفة متعهد او ملتزم ايا كانت اهمية الخدمة. 
ثانيا :التحلى برتبة او نشان . 
ثالثا : الشهادة امام المحاكم مدة العقوبة الا على سبيل الاستدلال . 
رابعا : إدارة اشغالة الخاصة باموالة واملاكة مدة اعتقالة ويعين قيما لهذة الادارة تقرة المحكمة فاذا لم يعينة عينتة المحكمة المدنية التابع لها محل اقامتة في غرفة مشورتها بناء على طلب النيابة العمومية او ذى مصلحة في ذلك ويجوز للمحكمة ان تلزم القيام الذى تنصبة بتقديم كفالة ويكون القيم الذى تقرة المحكمة او تنصبة تابعا لها في جميع ما يتعلق بقوامتة . 
ولا يجوز للمحكوم علية ان يتصرف في اموالة الا بناء على اذن من المحكمة المدنية المذكورة وكل التوام يتعهد بة مع عدم مراعاة ماتقدم يكون ملغى من ذاتة وترد اموال المحكوم علية الية بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبتة او الافراج عنة ويقدم لة القيم حسابا عن ارادتة . 
خامسا : بقاؤة من يوم الحكم علية نهائيا عضوا في احد المجالس الحسبية او مجالس المديريات او مجالس البلدية او المحلية او اى لجنة عمومية . 
سادسا ك صلاحيتة ابدا لان يكون عضوا في احدى الهيئات المبينة بالفقرة الخامسة او ان يكون خبيرا او شاهدا في العقود اذا حكم علية نهائيا بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة . 
مادة 26 :– 
العزل من وظيفة اميرية هو الحرمان من الوظيفة نفسها ومن المرتبات المقررة لها . 
وسواء كان المحكوم علية بالعزل عاملا في وظيفتة وقت صدور الحكم علية او غير امل فيها لا يجوز تعينة في وطيفة اميرية ولا نيلة اى مرتب مدة يقدرها الحكم وهذة المدة لايجوز ان تكون أكثر من ست سنين ولا اقل من سنة واحدة . 
مادة 27 :- كل موظف ارتكب جناية مما نص علية في الباب الثالث والرابع والسادس والسادس عشر من الكتاب الثانى من هذا القانون عومل بالافة فحكم علية بالحبس يحكم علية ايضا بالعزل مدة لاتنقص عن ضعف مدة الحبس المحكوم بها علية . 
مادة 28 :– 
كل من يحكم علية بالاشغال الشاقة او السجن لجناية مخلة بامن الحكومة او تزييف نقود او سرقة او قتل في الاحوال المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 234 من هذا القانون ولجناية من المنصوص عليها في المواد 356 و368 يجب وضعة بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبتة حت مراقبة البوليس مدة مساوية لمدة عقوبتة بدون ان تزيد مدة المراقبة على خمس سنين . 
ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضى ان يخفض مدة المراقبة او ان يقضى بعدمها جملة . 
مادة 29:- 
يترتب على مراقبة البوليس الزام المحكوم علية بجميع الاحكام المقررة في القوانين المختصة بتلك المراقبة ومخالفة احكام هذة القوانين تستوجب الحكم على مرتكبها بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة واحدة. 
مادة 30:- يجوز للقاضى اذا حكم بعقوبة لجناية او جنحة ان يحكم بمصادرة الاشياء المضبوطة التى استعملت او التى من سانها ان تستعمل فيها وهذا كلة بدون اخلال بحقوق الغير الحسن النية . 
واذا كانت الاشياء المذكورة من التى يعد صنعها او استعمالها او حيازتها او بيعها او عرضها للبيع جريمة في ذاتة وجب الحكم بالمصادرة في جميع الاحوال ولو لم تكن تللك الاشياء ملكا للمتهم . 
مادة31:- يجوز فيما عدا الاحوال السابقة الحكم بعقوبات الزل من الوظيفة الاميرية ومراقبة البوليس والمصادرة وذلك في الاحوال المنصوص عليها قانونا . 
*القسم الثالث- تعدد العقوبات* 

مادة 32 :- اذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة وجب اعتبار الخريمة التى عقوبتها اشد والحكم وعقوبتها دون غيرها . 
واذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد كانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل التجزئة وجب اعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة والحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لاشد تلك الجرائم . 
مادة 33 :- تتعدد العقوبات المقررة للحرية الا ما استثنى بنص المادتين 35و36. 
مادة 34 (1) :– 
اذا تنوعت العقوبات المتعددة وجب تنفيذها 
على الترتب الاتى 
اولا : السجن المؤبد ثانيا: السجن المشدد 
ثالثا : السجن رابعا : الحبس مع الشغل 
خامسا: الحبس البسيط 
مادة 35 :- تجب عقوب الاشغال الشاقة بمقدار مدتها كل عقوبة مقيدة للحرية محكوم بها لجريمة وقعت قبل الحكم بالاشغال الشاقة المذكورة . 
مادة 36 :- 
اذا ارتكب شخص جرائم متعددة قبل الحكم علية من اجل واحدة منها وجب ان لاتزيد مدة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة على عشرين سنة ولو في حالة تعدد العقوبات وان لاتزيد مدة الحبس وحدة عن ست سنين . 
مادة 37 :- تتعدد العقوبات بالغرامة دائما . 
مادة 38 :- تتعدد عقوبات مراقبة البوليس ولكن لايجوز ان تزيد مدتها كلها على خمس سنوات 
الباب الرابع اشتراك عدة اشخاص في جريمة واحدة 
مادة 39 :- يعد فاعلا للجريمة: 
اولا : من يرتكبها وحدة او مع غيرة . 
ثانيا ك من يدخل في ارتكابها اذاكانت تتكون من جملة اعمال فياتى عمدا عملا من الاعمال المكونة لها . 
ومع ذلك اذا وجدت احوال خاصة باحد الفاعلين تقتضى تغير وصف الجريمة او العقوبة بالنسبة لة فلا يتعدى اثرها إلى غيرة منهم وكذلك الحال اذا تغير الوصف باعتبار قصد مرتكب الجريمة او كيفية علمة بها . 
مادة 40 :– 
يعد شريكا في الجريمة : 
اولا : كل من حرص على ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة اذا كان هذا الفعل قد وقع بناء على هذا التحريض . 
ثانيا : من اتفق مع غيرة على ارتكاب الجريمة فوقعت بناء على هذا الاتفاق . 
ثالثا :من اعطى للفاعل او الفاعلين سلاحا اوالات او اى شىء اخر مما استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة مع علمة بها او ساعدهم باى طريقة اخرى في الاعمال المجهزة او المسهلة او المتممة لارتكابها . 
مادة 41 :- من اشترك في جريمة فعلية عقوبتها الا من استثنى قانونا بنص خاص ومع هذا : 
اولا : لا تاثير على الشريك من الاحوال الخاصة بالفاعل التى تقتضى تغيير وصف الجريمة اذا كان الشريك غير عالم بتلك الاحوال . 
ثانيا كاذا تغير وصف الجريمة نظرا إلى قصد الفاعل منها او كيفية علمة بها يعاقب الشريك بالعقوبة التى يستحقها لو كان قصد الفاعل من الجريمة او علمة بها كقصد الشريك منها او علمة بها . 
مادة 42 :– 
اذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لسبب من الاسباب الاباحة او لعدم وجود القصد الجنائى او لاحوال اخرى خاصة بة وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الشريك بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها قانونا . 
مادة 43 :- من اشترك في جريمة فعلية عقوبتها لو كانت غير التى تعمد ارتكابها متى كانت الجريمة التى وقعت بالفعل نتيجة محتملة للتحريض او الاتفاق او المساعدة التى حصلت . 
مادة 44 :- اذا حكم على جملة متهمين بحكم واحد لجريمة واحدة فاعلين كانوا او شركاء فالغرامات يحكم بها على كل منهم على انفرادة خلافا للغرامات النسبية فانهم يكونون متضامين في الالزام بها مالم ينص في الحكم على خلاف ذلك . 
مادة 44 مكررا:- كل من اخفى اشياء مسروقة او متحصلة من جناية او جنحة مع علمة بذلك يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل مدة لاتزيد على سنتين . 
واذا كان الجانى يعلم ان الاشياء التى يخفيها متحصلة من جريمة عقوبتها اشد حكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لهذة الجريمة . 
*الباب الخامس :الشروع*

مادة 45 :- الشروع هو البدء في تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب جناية او جنحة اذا اوقف او خاب اثرة لاسباب لا دخل لارادة الفاعل فيها . 
ولايعتبر شروعا في الجناية او الجنحة مجرد العزم على ارتكابها ولا الاعمال التحضرية لذلك . 
بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الاعدام . 

بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة. 
بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لاتزيد على نصف الحد الاقصى المقرر قانونا او السجن اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على نصف الحد الاقصى المقرر قانونا او الحبس اذا كان عقوبة الجناية السجن (1) . 
مادة47 :– 
تعين قانونا الجنح التى يعاقب على الشروع فيها كذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع . 
*الباب السادس : الاتفاقات الجنائية*

مادة 48 :- 
حكم بعدم دستورية هذة المادة بالقضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 114 لسنة 21 قضائية (دستورية )بتاريخ 22 من يونيو سنة 1999 وذلك الجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم السبت 2 يونية سنة 2001 م الموافق العاشر من ربيع الاول سنة 1411 هـ . 
*الباب السابع : العود* 

مادة 49 :- يعتبر عائدا: 
اولا: من حكم علية بالحبس مدة سنة او أكثر وثبت انة ارتكب جنة قبل مضى خمس سنين من تاريخ انقضاء هذة العقوبة او من تاريخ سقوطها بمضى المدة . 
ثالثا :من حكم علية لجناية او جنحة بالحبس مدة اقل من سنة واحدة او بالغرامة و ثبت انة ارتكب جنحة مماثلة للجريمة الاولى قبل مضى خمس سنين من تاريخ الحكم المذكور . 
وتعتبر السرقة والنصب وخيانة الامانة جنحا مماثلة في العود . 
وكذلك يعتبر العيب والاهانة والسب والقذف جرائم متماثلة . 
مادة 50 :- يجوز للقاضى في حال العود المنصوص عنة في المادة السابقة بان يحكم بالحد الاقصى المقرر قانونا للجريمة بشرط عدم تجاوز ضعف هذا الحد . 
ومع هذا لايجوز في حال من الاحوال ان تزيد مدة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن على عشرين سنة . 
مادة 51 :– 
اذا سبق الحكم على العائد بعقوبتين ميدتين للحرية كلتاهما لمدة سنة على الاقل او بثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية احداها على الاقل لمدة سنة اواكثر وذلك لسرقة او اخفاء اشياء مسروقة او نصب او خيانة امانة او تزوير او شروع في هذة الجرائم ثم ثبت ارتكابه لجنحة سرقة او اخفاء اشياء مسروقة او نصب او خيانة امانة او تزوير او شروع معاقب عليه في هذه الجرائم بعد الحكمعليه باخر تلك العقوبات فللقاضى ان يحكم عليه بالاشغال الشاقة من سنتين إلى خمس بدلاً من تطبيق احكام المادة السابقة . 
مادة 52 :– 
اذا توافر العود طبقاً لاحكام المادة السابقة ، جاز للمحكمة ، بدلاً من توقيع العقوبة المبينة في تلك المادة ، ان تقرر اعتبار العائد مجرماً اعتاد الاجرام متى تبين لها من ظروف الجريمة وبواعثها ، ومن احوال المتهم وماضية ، ان هناك احتمالاً جدياً لاقدامة على اقتراف جريمة جديدة وفى هذه الحالة تحكم المحكمة بايداعة احدى مؤسسات العمل التى يصدر بانشائها وتنظيمها وكيفية معاملة من يودعن بها قرار من رئيس الجمهورية وذلك إلى ان يامر وزير العدل بالافراج عنه بناء على اقتراح إدارة المؤسسة وموافقة النيابة العامة . 
ولا يجوز ان تزيد مدة الايداع في المؤسسة على ست سنوات . 
مادة 53 :– 
اذا سبق الحكم على العائد بالاشغال الشاقة عملاً بالمادة 51 من هذا القانون او باعتباره مجرما اعتاد الاجرام ، ثم ارتكب في خلال سنتين من تاريخ الافراج عنه جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في تلك المادة ، حكمت المحكمة بايداعه احدى مؤسسات العمل المشار اليها في المادة السابقة إلى ان يامر وزير العدل بالافراج عنه بناء على اقتراح إدارة المؤسسة وموافقة النيابة العامة . 
ولا يجوز ان تزيد مدة الايداع في هذه الحالة على عشر سنوات . 
مادة 54 :– 
للقاضى ان يحكم بمقتضى نص المادة 51 على العائد الذى سبق الحكم عليه لارتكابه جريمة من المنصوص عليها في المواد 355 و 356 و 367 و 368 بعقوبتين مقيدتين للحرية ، كلتاهما لمدة سنة على الاقل او بثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية احداها على الاقل لمدة سنة او أكثر ثم ثبت ارتكابة جريمة من المنصوص عليها في المادتين 355 و 367 بعد اخر حكم علية بالعقوبات السالفة . 
*الباب الثامن : تعليق تنفيذ الاحكام على شرط* 

مادة 55 :– 
يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم في جناية او جنحة بالغرامة او بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة ان تامر في نفس الحكم بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة اذا رات من اخلاق المحكوم عليه او ماضية او سنة او الظروف التى ارتكب فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بانه لن يعود إلى مخالفة القانون ، ويجب ان تبين في الحكم اسباب ايقاف التفيذ . 
ويجوز ان يجعل الايقاف شاملاً لاية عقوبة تبعية ولجميع الاثار الجنائية المترتبة على الحكم . 
مادة 56 :– 
يصدر الامر بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم الذى يصبح فية الحكم نهائياً . 
ويجوز الغاؤه : 
1- اذا صدر ضد المحكوم عليه في خلال هذه المدة حكم بالحبس أكثر من شهر عن فعل ارتكبة قبل الامر بالايقاف او بعده . 
2- اذا ظهر في خلال هذه المدة ان المحكوم عليه صدر ضدة قبل الايقاف حكم كالمنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة ولم تكن المحكمة قد علمت به . 
مادة 57 :– 
يصدر الحكم بالالغاء من المحكمة التى امرت بايقاف التنفيذ على طلب النيابة العمومية بعد تكليف المحكوم عليه بالحضور واذا كانت العقوبة التى بنى عليه الالغاء قد حكم بها ايقاف التنفيذ جاز ايضاً ان يصدر الحكم بالالغاء من المحكمة التى قضت بهذه العقوبة سواء من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب النيابة العمومية . 
مادة 58 :– 
يترتب على الالغاء تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها وجميع العقوبات التبعية والاثار الجنائية التى تكون قد اوقفت . 
مادة 59 :– 
اذا انقضت مدة الايقاف ولم يكن صدر في خلالها حكم بالغائة فلا يمكن تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها ويعتبر الحكم بها كانه لم يكن . 
الباب التاسع 
اسباب الاباحة وموانع العقاب 
مادة 60 :– 
لا تسرى احكام قانون العقوبات على كل فعل ارتكب بنية سليمة عملاً بحق مقرر بمقتضى الشريعة . 
مادة 61 :– 
لا عقاب على من ارتكب جريمة الجأتة إلى ارتكابها ضرورة وقابة نفسة او غيرة من خطر جسيم على النفس على وشك الوقوع به او بغيرة ولم يكن لارادتة دخل في حلوله ولا في قدرته منعة بطريقة اخرى . 
مادة 62 :– 
لا عقاب على من يكون فاقد الشعور او الاختيار في عملة وقت ارتكاب الفعل : 
اما لجنون او عاهة في العقل . 
واما لغيبوبة ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة ايا كان نوعها اذا اخذها قهرا عنة اوغير علم منة بها . 
مادة 63 :– 
لاجريمة اذا وقع الفعل من موظف اميرى في الحوال الاتية : 
اولا:اذا ارتكب الفعل تنفيذا لامر صادر الية من رئيس وجبت علية اطاعتة ا اعتقد انها واجب علية . 
ثاتيا : اذا حسنت نيتة وارتكب فعلا تنفيذا لما امرت بة القوانين او ما اعتقد ان اجراءة من اختصاصة . 
وعلى كل حال يجب على الموظف ان يثبت انة لم يرتكب الفعل الا بعد التثبت والتحرى وانة كان يعتق مشروعيتة وان اعتقادة كان مبينا على اسباب معقولة . 
*الباب العاشر المجرمون الاحداث* 

المواد من 64 حتى 73 الغيت 
المواد من 64 حتى 73 . الغيت . 
*الباب الحادى عشر : العفو عن العقوبة والعفو الشامل* 

مادة 74 :– 
العفو عن العقوبة المحكوم بها يقتضى اسقاطها كلها او بعضها او ابدالها بعقوبة اخفت منها مقررة قانوناً . 
ولا تسقط العقوبات التبعية ولا الاثار الجنائية الاخرى المترتبة على الحمن بالادانة ما لم ينص في امر العفو على خلاف ذلك . 
مادة 75 :– 
اذا صدر العفو بابدال العقوبة باخف منها تبدل عقوبة الاعدام بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة . 
واذا عفى عن محكوم عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او بدلت عقوبتة وجب وضعة حتماً تحت مراقبة البوليس مدة خمس سنين . 
والعفو عن العقوبة او ابدالها ان كانت من العقوبات المقررة للجنايات لا يشمل الحرمان من الحقوق والمزايا المنصوص عنها في الفقرات الاولى والثانية والخامسة والسادسة من المادة الخامسة والعشرين من هذا القانون . 
وهذا كله اذا لم ينص في العفو على خلاف ذلك . 
مادة 76 :– 
العفو الشامل يمنع او يوقف السير في اجراءات الدعزى او يمحو حكم الادانة ز 
ولا يمس حقوق الغير الا اذا نص القانون الصادر بالعفو على خلال ذلك .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 77 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من ارتكب عمداً فعلا يؤدى إلى المساس باستقلاق البلاد او وحدتها او سلامة اراضيها . 
مادة 77 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل مصر التحق باى وجه بالقوات المسلحة لدولة في حالة حرب مع مصر . 
مادة 77 (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من سعى لدى دولة اجنبية او تخابر معها او مع احد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها للقيام باعمال عدائية ضد مصر . 
مادة 77 (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من سعى لدى دولة اجنبية معادية او تخابر معها او مع احد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها لمعاونتها في عملياتها الحربية او للاضرار بالعمليات الحربية للدولة المصرية . 
مادة 77 ( د ) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن اذا ارتكبت الجريمة في زمن سلم ، وبالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا ارتكبت في زمن حرب : 
1- كل من سعى لدى دولة اجنبية او احد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها او تخابر معها او معه وكان من شأن ذلك الاضرار بمركز مصر الحربى او السياسى او الدبلوماسى او الاقتصادى . 
2- كل من اتلف عمداً او اخفى او اختلس او زور اوراقاً او وثائق وهو يعلم انها تتعلق بامن الدولة او باية مصلحة قومية اخرى . 
فاذا وقت الجريمة بقصد الاضرار بمركز البلاد الحربى او السياسى او الدبلوماسى او الاقتصادى او بقصد الاضرار بمصلحة قومية لها اكنت العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة في زمن السلم والاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة في زمن الحرب . 
ولا يجوز تطبيق المادة 17 من هذا القانون باى حال على جريمة من هذه الجرائم اذا وقعت من موظف عام او شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة او مكلف بخدمة عامة . 
مادة 77 (هـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل شخص كلف بالمفاوضة مع حكومة اجنبية في شان من شئون الدولة فتعمد اجرائها ضد مصلحتها . 
مادة 77 ( و ) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل من قام بغير اذن من الحكومة بجمع الجند او قام بعمل عدائى اخر ذد دولة اجنبية من شانه تعريض الدولة المصرية لخطر الحرب او قطع العلاقات السياسية . 
فاذا ترتب على الفعل وقوع الحرب او قطع العلاقات السياسية تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
مادة 78 :– 
كل من طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ ولو بالواسطة من دولة اجنبية او من اد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها نقوداً او اية منفعة اخرى او وعداً بشئ من ذلك بصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة قومية يعافب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تزيد على ما اعطى او وعد به وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تزيد على ما اعطى او وعد به اذا كان الجانى موظفاً عاماً او مكلفاً بخدمة عامة او ذا صفة نيابية عامة او اذا ارتكب الجريمة في زمن حرب . 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل ما اعطى او عرض او وعد بشئ مما ذكر بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة قومية . 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة ايضاً كل من توسط في ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم السابقة . 
واذا كان الطلب او القبول او العرض او الوعد او التوسط كتابة فان الجريمة تتم بمجرد تصدير الكتاب . 
مادة 78 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من تدخل لمصلحة العدو في تدبير لزعزعة اخلاص القوات المسلحة او اضعاف روحها او روح الشعب المعنوية او قوة المقاومة عنده . 
مادة 78 (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من حرض الجند في زمن الحرب على الانخراط في خدمة اية دولة اجنبية او سهل لهم ذلك وكل من تدخل عمداً باية كيفية في جمع الجند او رجال او اموال او مؤن او عتاد او تدبير شئ من ذلك لمصلحة دولة في حالة حرب مع مصر . 
مادة 78 (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من سهل دخول العدو في البلاد او سلمه مدناً او حصوناً او منشات او مواقع او موانئ او مخازن او ترسانات او سفناً او طائرات او وسائل مواصلات او اسلحة او ذخائر او مهمات حربية او مؤناً او اغذية او غير ذلك مما اعد للدفاع او مما يستعمل في ذلك او خدمة بان تقل اليه اخباراً او كان له مرشداً . 
مادة 78 ( د ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من اعان عمداً العدو باية وسيلة اخرى غير ما ذكر في المواد السابقة . 
ويعاقب بالسجن كل من ادى لقوات العدو خدمة ما للحصول على منفعة او فائدة او وعد بها لنفسه او لشخص عينه لذلك سواء كان ذلك بطريق مباشر او غير مباشر وسواء اكانت المنفعة او الفائدة مادية ام غير مادية . 
مادة 78 (هـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل من اتلف او عيب او عطل عمداً اسلحة او سفناً او طائرات او مهمات او منشات او وسائل مواصلات او مرافق عامة او ذخائر او مؤناً او ادوية او غير ذلك مما اعد للدفاع عن البلاد او مما يستعمل في ذلك ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من اساء عمداً صنعها او اصلاحها وكل من اتى عمداً عملاً من شانه ان يجعلها غير صالحة ولو مؤقتاً للانتفاع بها فيما اعدت له او ان ينشأ عنها حادث . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن حرب . 
مادة 78 ( و ) :– 
اذا وقع احد الافعال المشار اليها في الفقرة الاولى من المادة اليابقة بسبب اهمال او تقصير تكون العقوبة السجن . 
فاذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن حرب تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة ، وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا ترتب عليها تعطيل العمليات العسكرية . 
مادة 79 :– 
كل من قام في زمن حرب بنفسة او بواسطة غيره مباشرة او عن طريق بلد اخر بتصدير بضائع او منتجات او غير ذلك من المواد من مصر إلى بلد معاد او باستيراد شئ من ذلك منه يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة تعادل خمسة امثال قيمة الاشياء المصدرة او المستوردة على الا تقل الغرامة عن الف جنيه . 
ويحكم بمصادرة الاشياء محل الجريمة فان لم تضبط يحكم على الجانى بغرامة اضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الاشياء . 
مادة 79 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تجاوز عشرة الاف جنيه كل من باشر في زمن الحرب اعمالاً تجارية اخرى بالذات او بالواسطة مع رعايا بلد معاد او مع وكلاء هذا البلد او مندوبية او ممثلية ايا كانت اقامتهم او م هيئة او فرد يقيم فيها . 
ويحكم بمصادرة الاشياء محل الجريمة فان لم تضبط يحكم على الجانى بغرامة اضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الاشياء . 
مادة 80 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من سلم لدولة اجنبية او لاحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها او افشى اليها او الية باية صورة وعلى اى وجه وباية وسيلة سرا من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد او توصل باية طريقة إلى الحصول على سر من هذه الاسرار بقصد تسليمة او افشائة لدولة اجنبية او لاحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها وكذلك كل من اتلف لمصلحة دولة اجنبية شيئاً يعتبر سراً من اسرار الدفاع او جعلة غير صالح لان ينتفع به . 
مادة 80 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن 100 جنيه ولا تجاوز 500 جنيه : 
1- كل من حصل باية وسيلة غير مشروعة على سر من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد ولم يقصد تسليمه او افشاءه لدولة اجنبية او لاحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها . 
2- كل من اذاع باية طريقة سراً من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد . 
3- كل من نظم او استعمل اية وسيلة من وسائل التراسل بقصد الحصول على سر من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد او تسليمة او اذاعته وتكون العقوبة السجن اذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب . 
مادة 80 (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام او شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة او مكلف بخدمة عامة افشى سراً من اسرار الدفاع عن البلاد وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب . 
مادة 80 (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل من اذاع عمداً في زمن الحرب اخباراً او بيانات او اشاعات كاذبة او مغرضة او عمد إلى دعاية مثيرة وكان من شان ذلك كله الحاق الضرر بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن البلاد او بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة او اثارة الفزع بين الناس او اضعاف الجلد في الامة . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة اجنبية . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة معادية . 
مادة 80 ( د ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سته أشهر ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن 100 جنيه ولا تجاوز 500 جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل مصرى اذاع عمداً في الخارج اخباراً او بيانات او اشاعات كاذبة او مغرضة حول الاوضاع الداخلية للبلاد وكان من شان ذلك اضعاف الثقة المالية بالدولة او هيبتها واعتبارها او باشر باية طريقة كانت نشاطاً من شانه الاضرار بالمصالح القومية للبلاد . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن اذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن حرب . 
مادة 80 (هـ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز 500 جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
1- كل من طار فوق الاراضى المصرية بغير ترخيص من السلطات المختصة . 
2- كل من قام باخذ صور او رسوم او خرائط لمواضع او اماكن على خلاف الحظر الصادر من السلطة المختصة . 
3- كل من دخل حصناً او احد منشات الدفاع او معسكر او مكاناً خيمت او استقرت فيه قوات مسلحة او سفينة حربية او مكانا خيمت او استقرت فيه قوات مسلحة او سفينة حربية او تجارية او طائرة او سيارة حربية او ترسانه او اى محل حربى او محلاً او مصنعاً يباشر فيه عمل لمصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد ويكون الجمهور ممنوعا من دخولة . 
4- كل من اقام او وجد في المواضع والامكان التى حظرت السلطات العسكرية الاقامة او التواجد فيها . 
فاذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب او باستعمال وسيلة من وسائل الخداع او الغش او التخفى الشخصية او الجنسية او املهنة او الصفة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا زيد على خمس سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن 100 جنيه ولا تجاوز 500 جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين وفى حالة اجتماع هذين الظرفين تكون العقوبة السجن . 
ويعاقب بالعقوبات نفسها على الشروع في ارتكاب هذه الجرائم . 
مادة 80 ( و ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر و لازيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن 100 جنيه ولا تجاوز 500 جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من سلم لدولة اجنبية او لاحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها باية صورة وعلى اى وجه وباية وسيلة اخبارا او معلومات او اشياء او مكاتبات او وثائق او خرائط او رسوم او صور او غير ذلك مما يكون خاصا بالمصالح الحكومية او الهيئات العامة او المؤسسات ذات النقع العام وصدر امر من الجهة المختصة بحظر نشرة او اذاعتة . 
مادة 81 :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل من اخل عمداً في زمن الحرب بتنفيذ كل او بعض الالتزامات التى يفرضها عليه عقد توريد او اشغال ارتبط به مع الحكومة لحاجات القوات المسلحة او لوقاية المدنيين او تموينهم او ارتكب اى غش في تنفيذ هذا العقد ويسرى هذا الحكم على المتعاقدين من الباطن والوكلاء والبائعين اذا كان الاخل بتنفيذ الالتزام راجعاً إلى فعلهم . 
واذا وقعت الجريمة بقصد الاضرار بالدفاع عن البلاد او بعمليات القوات المسلحة فتكون العقوبة الاعدام . 
ويحكم على الجانى في جميع الاحوال بغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما احدثة من اضرار باموال الحكومة او مصالحها على الا تقل عما دخل ذمته نتيجة الاخل او الغش . 
مادة 81 ( أ ) :- اذا وقع الاخل في تنفيذ كل او بعض الالتزامات المشار اليها في المادة السابقة بسبب اهمال او تقصير فتكون العقوبة الحبس وغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة الاف جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
مادة 82 (ب) :– 
يعاقب باعتباره شريكاً في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب : 
1- كل من كان عالماً بنيات الجانى وقدم اليه اعانة او وسيلة للتعيش او للسكنى او مأوى او مكاناً للاجتماع او غير ذلك من التسهيلات وكذلك كل من حمل رسائله او سهل له البحث عن موضوع الجريمة او اخفائة او نقلة او ابلاغة . 
2- كل من اخفى اشياء استعملت او اعدت للاستعمال في ارتكاب الجريمة او تحصلت منها وهو عالم بذلك . 
3- كل من اتلف او اختلس او اخفى او غير عمداً مستنداً من شانه تسهيل كشف الجريمة وادلتها او عقاب مرتكبيها . 
ويجوز للمحكمة في هذه الاحوال ان تعفى من العقوبة اقارب الجانى واصهاره إلى الدرجة الرابعة اذا لم يكونوا معاقبين بنص اخر في القانون . 
مادة 82 ( أ ) :– 
كل من حرض على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 77 و 77 (أ) و 77 (ب) و 77 (جـ) و 77 (د) و 77 (هـ) و 78 و 78 (أ) و 78 (ب) و 78 (جـ) و 78 (د) و 78 (هـ) و 80 من هذا القانون ولم يترتب على تحريضه اثر يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقته او بالسجن . 
مادة 82 (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من اشترك في اتفاق جنائى سواء كان الغرض منه ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 77 و 77 (أ) و 77 (ب) و 77 (جـ) و 77 (د) و 77 (هـ) و 78 و 78 (أ) و 78 (ب) و 78 (جـ) و 78 (د) و 78 (هـ) و 80 او اتخاذها وسيلة للوصول إلى الغرض المقصود منه . 
ويعاقب بالاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل من حرض على الاتفاق او كان له شان في إدارة حركته ومع ذلك اذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة واحدة معينة او اتخاذها وسيلة إلى الغرض المقصود يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لهذه الجريمة . 
ويعاقب بالحبس كل من دعا اخر إلى الانضمام إلى اتفاق من هذا القبيل ولم تقبل دعوته . 
مادة 82 (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنه وبغرامة لا تجاوز 500 جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من سهل باهماله او بتقصيرة ارتكاب احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 77 و 77 (أ) و 77 (ب) و 77 (جـ) و 77 (د) و 77 (هـ) و 78 و 78 (أ) و 78 (ب) و 78 (جـ) و 78 (د) و 78 (هـ) و 80 . 
فاذا وقع ذلك في زمن الحرب او من موظف عام او شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة او مكلف بخدمة عامة ضوعفت العقوبة . 
ماد 83 :– 
فى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب يجوز للمحكمة في غير الاحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد 78 و 79 و 79 (أ) من هذا القانون ان تحكم فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة لها بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة الاف جنيه . 
مادة 83 ( أ ) :– 
تكون العقوبة الاعدام على اية جريمة مما نص عليه في الباب الثانى من هذا الكتاب اذا وقعت بقصد المساس باستقلال البلاد او وحدتها او سلامة اراضيها او اذا وقعت في زمن الحرب وبقص اعانة العدو او الاضرار بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة وكان من شانها تحقيق الغرض المذكور . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام ايضاً على اية جناية او جنحة منصوص عليها في هذا الباب متى كان قصد الجانى منها اعانة العدو او الاضرار بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة وكان من شانها تحقيق الغرض المذكور . 
مادة 84 :– 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من علم بارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب ولم يسارع إلى ابلاغة إلى السلطات المختصة . 
وتضاعف العقوبة اذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب . 
ويجوز للمحكمة ان تعفى من العقوبة زوج الجانى واصولة وفروعة . 
مادة 84 ( أ ) :– 
يعقى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المشار اليها في هذا الباب كل من بادر من الجناة بابلاغ السلطات الادارية او القضائية قبل البدء في تنفيذ الجريمة وقبل البدء في التحقيق ، ويجوز للمحكمة الاعفاء من العقوبة اذا حصل البلاغ بعد تمام الجريمة وقبل البدء في التحقيق ، ويجوز لها ذلك اذا مكن الجانى في التحقيق السلطات من القبض على مرتكبى الجريمة الاخرين او على مرتكبى جريمة اخرى مماثلة لها في النوع والخطورة . 
مادة 85 :– 
يعتبر سراً من اسرار الدفاع . 
1- المعلومات الحربية والسياسية والدبلوماسية والاقتصادية والصناعية التى بحكم طبيعتها لا يعلمها الا الاشخاص الذين لهم صفة في ذلك ويجب مراعاة لمصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد ان تبقى سرا على من عدا هؤلاء الاشخاص . 
2- الاشياء والمكاتبات والمحررات والوثائق والرسوم والخرائط والتصميمات والصور وغيرها من الاشياء التى يجب لمصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد الا يعلم بها الا من يناط بهم حفظها او استعمالها والتى يجب ان تبقى سراً على من عداهم خشية ان تؤدى إلى افشاء معلومات مما اشير الية في الفقرة السابقة . 
3- الاخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة وتشكيلاتها وتحركاتها وعتادها وتموينها وافرادها وبصفة عامة كل ما له مساس بالشئون العسكرية والاستراتيجية ولم يكن قد صدر اذن كتابى من القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة بنشرة او اذاعته . 
4- الاخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالتدابير والاجراءات التى تتخذ لكشف الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب او تحقيقها او محاكمة مرتكبيها ومع ذلك فيجوز للمحكمة التى تتولى المحاكمة ان تاذن باذاعة ما تراه من مجرياتها . 
مادة 85 ( أ ) :– 
فى تطبيق احكام هذا الباب : 
( أ ) يقصد بعبارة " البلاد " الاراضى التى للدولة المصرية عليها سيادة او سلطان . 
(ب) يعتبر موظفاً عاماً او ذا صفة نيابية عامة او مكلفاً بخدمة عامة ولو لم يحصل على الاوراق او الوثائق او الاسرار اثناء تادية وظيفتة او خدمته او بسببها وكذلك من زالت عنه الصفة قبل ارتكابها سواء كان قد حصل على الاوراق او الوثائق او الاسرار اثناء قيام الصفة او بعد انتهائها . 
(جـ) تعتبر حالة قطع العلاقات السياسية في حكم حالة الحرب وتعتبر من زمن الحرب الفترة التى يحدق فيها خطر الحرب من انتهت بوقوعها فعلاً . 
( د ) تعتبر في حكم الدول الجماعات السياسية التى لم تعترف لها مصر بصفة الدولة وكانت تعامل معاملة المحاربين . 
ويجوز بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية ان تبسط احكام هذا الباب كلها او بعضها على الافعال المنصوص عليها فيه حين ترتكب ضد دولة شريكة او حليفة او صديقة . 
*الباب الثانى :الجنايات والجنح المضرة بالحكومة من جهة الداخل*

*القسم الاول*

مادة 86 :– 
يقصد بالارهاب في تطبيق احكام هذا القانون كل استخدام للقوة او العنف او التهديد او الترويع ، يلجأ اليه الجانى تنفيذاً لمشروع اجرامى فردى او جماعى ، بهدف الاخلال بالنظام العام او تعريض سلامة المجتمع وامنه للخطر ، اذا كان من شان ذلك ايذاء الاشخاص او القاء الرعب بينهم او تعريض حياتهم او حرياتهم او امنهم للخطر ، او الحاق الضرر بالبيئة او بالاتصالات او المواصلات او بالاموال او بالمبانى او بالاملاك العامة او الخاصة او احتلالها او الاستيلاء عليها او منع او عرقلة ممارسة السلطات العامة او دور العبادة او معاهد العلم لاعمالها ، او تعطيل تطبيق الدستور او القوانيين او الوائح . 
مادة 86 مكرراً :– 
يعاقب بالسجن كل من انشأ او اسس او نظم او ادار ، على خلاف احكام القانون جميعة او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة او عصابة ، يكون الغرض منها الدعوة باية وسيلة إلى تعطيل احكام الدستور او القوانين او منع احدى مؤسسات الدولة او احدى السلطات العامة من ممارسة اعمالها ، او الاعتداء على الحرية الشخصية للمواطن او غيرها من الحريات والحقوق العامة التى كلفها الدستور والقانون ، او الاضرار بالوحدة الوطنية او السلام الاجتماعى ويعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تولى زعامة او قيادة ما فيها او امدها بمعونات مادية او مالية مع علمة بالغرض الذى تدعوا اليه . 
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من انضم إلى احدى الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات ، او العصابات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة ، او شارك فيها باية صورة ، مع علمه باغراضها . 
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة السابقة كل من روج بالقول او الكتابة او باية طريقة اخرى للاغراض المذكورة في الفقرة الاولى ، وكذلك كل من حاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات او تسجيلات ، ايا كان نوعها ، تتضمن ترويجاً او تحبيذاً لشئ مما تقدم اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او الاطلاع الغير عليها ، وكل من حاز او احرز اية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع او التسجيل او العلانية ، استعملت او اعدت للاستعمال ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة شئ مما ذكر . 
مادة 86 مكرر ( أ ) :– 
تكون عقوبة الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة الاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، اذا كان الارهاب من الوسائل التى تستخدم في تحقيق او تنفيذ الاغراض التى تدعو اليها الجمعية او الهيئة او المنظمة او الجماعة او العصابة المذكورة في هذه الفقرة ، ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من امدها باسلحة ، او ذخائر او مفرقعات ، او مهمات او الات او اموال او معلومات مع عمله بما تدعو الية وبوسائلها في تحقيق او تنفيذ ذلك . 
وتكون عقوبة الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة اليابقة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا كان الارهاب من الوسائل التى تستخدم في تحقيق او تنفيذ الاغراض التى تدعو اليها الجمعية او الهيئة او المنظمة او الجماعة او العصابة المذكورة في هذه الفقرة ، او اذا كان الجانى من افراد القوات المسلحة ، او الشرطة . وتكون عقوبة الجريمة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة السابقة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات اذا كانت الجمعية او الهيئة او المنظمة او الجماعة او العصابة المذكورة في المادة السابقة تستخدم الارهاب لتحقيق الاغراض التى تدعو اليها ، او كان الترويج او التحبيذ داخل دور العبادة او الاماكن الخاصة بالقوات المسلحة او الشرطة او بين افرادهما . 
مادة 86 مكرر (ب) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل عضو باحدى الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات او العصابات المذكورة في المادة 86 مكرر ، استعمل الارهاب لاجبار شخص على الانضمام إلى اى منها ، او منعة من الانفصال عنها . 
وتكون العقوبة بالاعدام اذا ترتب على فعل الجانى موت المجنى عليه . 
مادة 86 مكرر (جـ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل من سعى لدى دولة اجنبية ، او لدى جمعية او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة او عصابة يكون مقرها خارج البلاد ، او باحد ممن يعملون لمصلحة اى منها ، وكذلك كل من تخابر معها او معه ، للقيام باى عمل من اعمال الارهاب داخل مصر ، او ضد ممتلكاتها ، او مؤسساتها ، او موظفيها او ممثليها الدبلوماسيين ، او مواطنيها اثناء عملهم او وجودهم بالخارج ، او الاشتراك في ارتكاب شئ مما ذكر . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا وقعت الجريمة موضوع السعى او التخابر ، او شرع في ارتكابها . 
مادة 86 مكرر ( د ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل مصر تعاون او التحق – بغير اذن كتابى من الجهة الحكومية المختصة – بالقوات المسلحة لدولة اجنبية ، او تعاون او التحق باى جميعة او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة ارهابية ايا كانت تسميتها ، يكون مقرها خارج البلاد ، وتتخذ من الارهاب او التدريب العسكرى وسائل لتحقيق اغراضها ، حتى ولو كانت اعمالها غير موجهة إلى مصر . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا تلقى الجانى تدريباً عسكرية فيها ، او شارك في عملياتها غير الموجهة إلى مصر . 
مادة 87 :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من حاول بالقوة قلب او تغيير دستور الدولة او نظامها الجمهورى او شكل الحكومة . 
فاذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مسلحة يعاقب بالاعدام من الف العصابة وكذلك من تولى زعامتها او تولى فيها قيادة ما . 
مادة 88 :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من اختطف وسيلة من وسائل النقل الجوى ، او البرى ، او المائى ، معرضاً سلامة من بها للخطر ، وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا استخدم الجانى الارهاب او نشأ عن الفعل المذكور جروح من المنصوص عليها في المادتين 240 و 241 من هذا القانون لاى شخص كان داخل الوسيلة او خارجها ، او اذا قاوم الجانى بالقوة او العنف السلطات العامة اثناء تأدية وظيفتا في استعادة الوسيلة من سيطرته ، وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نشأ عن الفعل موت شخص داخل الوسيلة او خارجها . 
مادة 88 مكرر :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من قبض على اى شخص ، في غير الاحوال المصرح بها في القوانين واللوائح ، او احتجزه او حبسة كرهينة وذلك بغية التأثير على السلطات العامة في ادائها لاعمالها او الحصول منها على منفعة او ميزة من اى نوع . 
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من مكن او شرع في تمكين مقبوض عليه في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم من الهرب . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا استخدم الجانى القوة او العنف او التهديد او الارهاب ، او اتصف بصفة كاذبة ، او تزى بدون وجه حق بزى موظفى الحكومة ، او ابرز امرا مزوراً مدعياً صدوره عنها ، او اذا نشأ عن الفعل جروح من المنصوص عليها في المادتين 240 و 241 من هذا القانون ، او اذا قاوم السلطات العامة اثناء تأدية وظيفتها في اخلاء سبيل الرهينة او المقبوض عليه . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نجم عن الفعل موت شخص . 
مادة 88 مكرر ( أ ) :– 
عدم الاخلال باية عقوبة اشد يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تعدى على احد القائمين على تنفيذ احكام هذا القسم ، وكان ذلك بسبب هذا التنفيذ ، او قاومة بالقوة او العنف او بالتهديد باستعمالها معه اثناء تادية وظيفتها في اخلاء سبيل الرهينة او المقبوض عليه . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نجم عن الفعل موت شخص . 
مادة 88 مكرر ( أ ) :– 
مع عدم الاخلال باية عقوبة اشد يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تعدى على احد القائمين على تنفيذ احكام هذا القسم ، وكان ذلك بسبب هذا التنفيذ ، او قاومة بالقوة او العنف او بالتهديد باستعمالها معه اثناء تادية وظيفتة او بسببها . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا نشأ عن التعدى او المقاومة عاهة مستديمة ، او كان الجانى يحمل سلاحاً او قام بخطف او احتجاز اى من القائمين على تنفيذ احكام هذا القسم هو او زوجة او احد من اصولة او فروعة . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نجم عن التعدى او المقاومة موت المجنى عليه . 
مادة 88 مكرر (ب) :– 
تسرى احكام المواد 82 و 83 و 95 و 96 و 97 و 98 و 98 (هـ) من هذا القانون على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم . 
ويراعى عند الحكم بالمصادرة عدم الاخلال بحقوق الغير حسنى النية . 
وتخصص الاشياء المحكوم قضائياً بمصادرتها للجهة التى قامت بالضبط متى راى الوزير المختص انها لازمة لمباشرة نشاطها في مكافحة الارهاب . 
مادة 88 مكرر (جـ) :– 
لا يجوز تطبيق احكام المادة (17) من هذا القانون عند الحكم بالادانة في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم عد الاحوال التى يقرر فيها القانون عقوبة الاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، فيجوز النزول بعقوبة الاعدام إلى الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، والنزول بعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إلى الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة التى لا تقل عن عشر سنوات . 


مادة 88 مكرر (د) :– 
يجوز في الاحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القسم ، فضلا عن الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة ، الحكم بتدبير او أكثر من التدابير الاتية :- 
1- حظر الاقامة في مكان معين او في منطقة محددة . 
2- الالزام بالاقامة في مكان معين . 
3- حظر التردد على اماكن او مجال معينة . 
وفى جميع الاحوال لا يجوز ان تزيد مدة التدبير على خمس سنوات ، ويعاقب كل من يخالف التدبير المحكوم به بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر . 
مادة 88 مكرر (هـ) :– 
يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المشار اليها في هذا القسم كل من بادر من الجناه بابلاغ السلطات الادارية او القضائية قبل البدء في تنفيذ الجريمة وقبل البدء في التحقيق ، ويجوز للمحكمة الاعفاء من العقوبة اذا حصل البلاغ بعد تمام الجريمة وقبل البدء في التحقيق . 
ويجوز لها ذلك اذا مكن الجانى في التحقيق السلطات من القبض على مرتكبى الجريمة الاخرين ، او على مرتكبى جريمة اخرى مماثلة لها في النوع والخطورة . 
مادة 89 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من الف عصابة هاجمت طائفة من السكان او قاومت بالسلاح رجال السلطة العامة في تنفيذ القوانين ، وكذلك كل من تولى زعامة عصابة من هذا القبيل او تولى فيها قيادة ما . 


اما من انضم إلى تلك العصابة ولم يشترك في تاليفها ولم يتقلد فيها قيادة ما قيعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة . 
*القسم الثانى*

مادة 89 مكرر :– 
كل من خرب عمداً باى طريقة احدى وسائل الانتاج او اموالا ثابتة او منقولة لاحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة 119 بقصد الاضرار بالاقتصاد القومى ، يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا ترتب على الجريمة الحاق ضرر جسيم بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها واذا ارتكبت الجريمة في زمن حرب . 
ويحكم على الجانى في جميع الاحوال بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى خربها . 
ويجوز ان يعفى من العقوبة كل من بادر من الشركاء في الجريمة من غير المحرضين على ارتكابها بابلاغ السلطات القضائية او الادارية بالجريمة بعد تمامها وقبل صدور الحكم النهائى فيها . 
مادة 90 :– 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من خرب عمداً مبانى او املاكاً عامة او مخصصة لمصالح حكومية او للمرافق العامة او للمؤسسات العامة او الجمعيات المعتبرة قانوناً ذات نفع عام . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة اذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن هياج او فتنة او بقصد احداث الرعب بين الناس او اشاعة الفوضى . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نجم عن الجريمة موت شخص كان موجوداً في تلك الاماكن . 
ويحكم على الجانى في جميع الاحوال بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى خربها . 
" ويضاعف الحد الاقصى للعقوبة المقررة في الفقرة الاولى من المادة 90 اذا ارتكبت الجريمة تنفيذاً لغرض ارهابى " . 
مادة 90 مكرر :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من حاول بالقوة احتلال شئ من المبانى العامة او المخصصة لمصالح حكومية او لمرافق عامة او المؤسسات ذات نفع عام . 
فاذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مسلحة يعاقب بالاعدام من الف العصابة ، وكذلك من تولى زعامتها او تولى فيها قيادة ما . 
مادة 91 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من تولى لغرض اجرامى قيادة فرقة او قسم من الجيش او قسم من الاسطول او سفينة حربية او طائرة حربية او نقطة عسكرية او ميناء او مدينة بغير تكليف من الحكومة او بغير سبب مشروع ويعاقب كذلك بالاعدام كل من استمر رغم الامر الصادر له من الحكومة في قيادة عسكرية ايا كانت وكل رئيس قوة استبقى عساكره تحت السلاح " او مجتمعة " بعد صدوره امر الحكومة بتسريحها " . 
مادة 92 :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل شخص له حق الامر في افراد القوات المسلحة او البوليس طلب اليهم او كلفهم العمل على تعطيل اوامر الحكومة اذا كان ذلك لغرض اجرامى ، فاذا ترتب على الجريمة تعطيل تنفيذ اوامر الحكومة كانت العقوبة الاعدام او الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، اما من دونه من رؤساء العساكر او قوادهم الذين اطاعوه فيعاقبون بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
مادة 93 :– 
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من قلد نفسه رئاسة عصابة حاملة للسلاح او تولى فيها قيادة ما وكان ذلك بقصد اغتصاب او نهب الاراضى او الاموال المملوكة للحكومة او الجماعة من الناس او مقاومة القوة العسكرية المكلفة بمطاردة مرتكبى هذه الجنايات . 
ويعاقب من عدا هؤلاء من افراد العصابة بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
مادة 94 :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من ادار حركة العصبة المذكورة في المادة السابقة او نظمها او اعطاها او جلب اليها اسلحة او مهمات او الات تستعين بها على فعل الجناية وهو يعلم ذلك او بعث اليها بمؤونات او دخل في مخابرات اجرامية باى كيفية مع رؤوساء تلك العصبة او مديريها وكذلك كل من قدم لها مساكن او محلات ياوون اليها او يجتمعون فيها وهو يعلم غايتهم وصفتهم . 
مادة 95 :– 
كل من حرض على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن اذا لم يترتب على هذا التحريض اثر . 
مادة 96 :– 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المتقدم ذكرها كل من اشترك في اتفاق جنائى سواء كان الغرض منه ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون او اتخاذها وسيلة للوصول إلى الغرض المقصود منه ، ويعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة من حرض على هذا الاتفاق او كان له شأن في إدارة حركتة . 
ويعاقب بالاشغال المؤقتة او بالسجن كل من شجع على ارتكاب احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون بمعاونة مادية او مالية دون ان تكون لدية نية الاشتراك مباشرة في ارتكاب تلك الجرائم . 
مادة 97 :– 
كل من دعا اخر إلى الانضمام إلى اتفاق يكون الغرض من ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون يعاقب بالحبس اذا لم تقبل دعوته . 
مادة 98 – يعاقب بالحبس كل من علم بوجود مشروع لارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 87 و 89 و 90 و 90 مكرر و 91 و 92 و 93 و 94 من هذا القانون ولم يبلغة إلى السلطات المختصة . 
ولا يجرى حكم هذه المادة على زوج اى شخص له يد في ذلك المشروع ولا على اصولة وفروعة . 
مادة 98 ( أ ) :– 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنسن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الف جنيه كل من أنشأ او اسس او نظم وادار جمعيات او هيئات او منظمات ترمى على طبقة اجتماعية او إلى قلب نظم الدولة الاساسية الاجتماعية او إلى سيطرة طبقة اجتماعية على غيرها من الطبقات ، او إلى القضاء على النظم الاقتصادية او إلى هدم اة نظام من النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية ، او إلى تحبيذ شئ مما تقدم او الترويج له متى كان استعمال القوة او الارهاب او اية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعه ملحوظاً في ذلك . 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبات ، كل اجنبى يقيم في مصر ومل مصرى ولو كان مقيما في الخارج اذا أنشأ او اسس او نظم او ادار فرعاً في الخارج لاحدى الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات المذكورة ، وكذلك كل من أنشأ او اسس او نظم او ادار في مصر فرعا لمثل احدى هذه الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات ولو كان مقرها في الخارج . 
ويعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على مائتى جنيه كل من انضم إلى احدى الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الفروع المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين او اشترك فيها باية صورة . 
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل من اتصل بالذات او بالواسطة بالجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الفروع المتقدم ذكرها لاغراض غير مشروعة او شجع غيره على ذلك او سهله له . 
مادة 98 ( أ ) مكرر :- يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنية ولا تجاوز الف جنية كل من أنشأ او نظم او دار جميعة او هيئة او منظمة او جماعة يكون الغرض منها الدعوة باية وسيلة إلى مناهضة المبادئ الاساسية التى يقوم عليها نظام الحكم الاشتراكى في الدولة ، او الحض على كراهيتها او الازدراء بها او الدعوة ضد تحالف قوى الشعب العاملة ، او التحريض على مقاومة السلطات العامة او ترويج او تحبيذ شئ من ذلك . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الفى جنيه ، اذا كان استعمال القوة او العنف او الارهاب ملحوظاً في ذلك . 
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه كل من انضم إلى احدى هذه الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات مع علمة بالغرض الذى تدعو اليه او اشترك فيها باية صورة . 
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة كل من روج باية طريقة لمناهضة المبادئ الاساسية التى يقوم عليها نظام الحكم الاشتراكى في الدولة ، او حرض على كراهية هذه المبادئ او الازدراء بها ، او حبذ الدعوة ضد تحالف قوى الشعب العاملة ، او حرض على مقاومة السلطات العامة ، وكذلك كل من جاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات تتضمن ترويجاً او تحبيذاً لشئ مما تقدم اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او لاطلاع الغير عليها ، وكل من حاز او احرز اية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع او التسجيل او العلانية مخصصة ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة شئ مما ذكر . 
مادة 98 (ب) :- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من روج في الجمهورية المصرية باية طريقة من الطرق لتغيير مبادئ الدستور الاساسية او النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية او لتسويد طبقة اجتماعية على غيرها من الطبقات او للقضاء على طبقة اجتماعية او لقلب نظم الدولة الاساسية الاجتماعية او الاقتصادية او لهدم اى نظام من النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية متى كان استعمال القوة او الارهاب او اية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعة ملحوظا في ذلك . 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من حبذ باية طريقة من الطرق الافعال المذكورة . 
مادة 98 (ب) مكرر :- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنية كل من حاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات تتضمن تحبيذاً او ترويجاً لشئ مما نص عليه في المادتين 98 (ب) و 174 اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او لاطلاع الغير عليها ، وكل من حاز باية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع او التسجيل او العلانية مخصصة ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة نداءات او اناشيد او دعاية خاصة بمذهب او جمعية او هيئة او منظمة ترمى إلى غرض من الاغراض المنصوص عليها في المادتين المذكورتين . 
مادة 98 (جـ) :- كل من انشا او اسس او نظم او ادار في الجمهورية المصرية من غير ترخيص من الحكومة جمعيات او هيئات او انظمة من اى نوع كان ذات صفة دولية او فروعا لها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه . 
ويضاعف الحد الاقصى للعقوبة اذا كان الترخيص بناء على بيانات كاذبة . 
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه كل من انضم إلى الجمعيات او الهيئات او الانظمة المذكورة وكذلك كل مصرى مقيم في الجمهورية المصرية انضم او اشترك باية صورة من غير ترخيص من الحكومة إلى تشكيلات مما ذكر يكون مقرها في الخارج . 
مادة 98 ( د ) :- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عل خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الف جنيه كل من تسلم او قبل مباشرة او بالواسطة باية طريقة اموالاً او منافع من اى نوع كانت من شخص او هيئة في خارج الجمهورية او في داخلها متى كان ذلك في سبيل ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 98 (أ) و 98 (أ) مكرر و 98 (ب) و 98 (جـ) و 174 من هذا القانون . 
ويعاقب بالعقوبات ذاتها كل من شجع بطريق المساعدة المالية او المادية على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة دون ان يكون قاصداً الاشتراك مباشرة في ارتكابها . 
مادة 98 (هـ) :- تقضى المحكمة في الاحوال المبينة في المواد 98 (أ) و 98 (أ) مكرر و 98 (جـ) بحل الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات او الفروع المذكورة واغلاق امكنتها ، ومصادرة الاموال والامتعة والادوات والاوراق وغيرها مما يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة او اعد لاستعماله فيها او يكون موجوداً في الامكنة المخصصة لاجتماع اعضاء هذه الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات او الفروع كما تقضى بمصادرة كل مال يكون متحصلا من الجريمة او يكون في الظاهر داخلاً ضمن املاك المحكوم عليه اذا كانت هناك قرائن تؤدى إلى ان هذا المال هو في الواقع مورد مخصص للصرف منه على الجمعيات او الهيئات او المنظمات او الجماعات او الفروع المذكورة . 
مادة 98 ( و ) :- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تجاوز خمس سنوات او بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز الف جنية كل من استغل الدين في الترويج او التحبيذ بالقول او بالكتابة او باية وسيلة اخرى لافكار متطرفة بقصد اثارة الفتنة او تحقير او ازدراء احد الاديان السماوية او الطوائف المنتمية اليها او الاضرار بالوحدة الوطنية او السلام الاجتماعى . 
مادة 99 :- يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من لجأ إلى العنف او التهديد او اية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعة لحمل رئيس الجمهورية على اداء عمل من خصائصة قانوناً او على الامتناع عنه وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن اذا وقع الفعل على وزيراً او عل نائب وزير او على احد اعضاء مجلس الشعب . 
مادة 100 :- لا يحكم بعقوبة ما بسبب ارتكاب الفتنة على كل من كان في زمرة العصابات المنصوص عليها في احكام هذا الباب ولم يكن له فيها رئاسة ولا وظيفة وانفصل عنها عند او تنبيه عليه من السلطات المدنية او العسكرية او بعد التنبية اذا لم يكن قبض عليه الا بعيداً عن اماكن الاجتماع الثورى بلا مقاومة ولم يكن حاملاً سلاحاً ، ففى هاتين الحالتين لا يعاقب الا عما يكون قد ارتكبة شخصياً من الجنايات الخاصة . 
مادة 101 :- يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للبغاة كل من بادر منهم باخبار الحكومة عمن اجرى ذلك الاغتصاب او اغرى عليه شاركة فيه قبل حصول الجناية المقصود فعلها وقبل بحث وتفتيش الحكومة عن هؤلاء البغاة ، وكذلك يعفى من تلك العقوبات كل من دل الحكومة على الوسائل الموصلة للقبض عليهم بعد بدئها في البحث والتفتيش . 
مادة 102 :- كل من جهر بالصياح او الغناء لاثارة الفتن يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه . 
مادة 102 مكرر :- يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين جنيهاً ولا تجاوز مائتى جنيه كل من اذاع عمداً اخباراً او بيانات او اساعات كاذبة او مغرضة او بث دعايات مثيرة اذا كان من شان ذلك تكدير الامن العام او القاء الرعب بين الناس او الحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن وغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه اذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب . 
ويعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى كا من حاز بالذات او بالواسطة او احرز محررات او مطبوعات تتضمن شيئاً مما نص عليه في الفقرة المذكورة اذا كانت معدة للتوزيع او لاطلاع الغير عليها ، وكل من حاز او احرز اية وسيلة من وسائل الطب او التسجيل او العلانية مخصصة ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع او تسجيل او اذاعة شئ مما ذكر . 
*الباب الثانى مكرراً : المفرقعات* 

مادة 102 ( أ ) :- يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة كل من احرز مفرقعات او حازها او صنعها او استوردها قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك . 
ويعتبر في حكم المفرقعات كل مادة تدخل في تركيبها ويصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير الداخلية وكذلك الاجهزة والالات والادوات التى تستخدم في صنعها او لانفجارها . 
مادة 102 (ب) :- يعاقب بالاعدام كل من استعمل مفرقعات بنية ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 87 او بغرض ارتكاب قتل سياسى او تخريب المبانى والمنشات المعدة للمصالح العامة او للمؤسسات ذات النفع العام او للاجتماعات العامة او غيرها من المبانى او الاماكن المعدة لارتياد الجمهور . 
مادة 102 (جـ) :- يعاقب بالاشغال المؤبدة كل من استعمل او شرع في استعمال المفرقعات استعمالاً من شانه تعريض حياة الناس للخطر . 
فاذا احدث الانفجار موت شخص او أكثر كان العقاب الاعدام . 
مادة 102 ( د ) :- يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة من استعمل او شرع في استعمال المفرقعات استعمالاً من شانه تعريض اموال الغير للخطر . 
فاذا احدث الانفجار ضررا بتلك الاموال كان العقاب الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة . 
مادة 102 (هـ) :- اسثناء من احكام المادة 17 لا يجوز في تطبيق المواد السابقة النزول عن العقوبة التالية مباشرة للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة . 
مادة 102 (و) :- يعاقب بالحبس على مخالفة شروط الترخيص المشار اليها في المادة 102 ( أ ) . 


*الباب الثالث : الرشوة* 

مادة 103 :- كل موظف عمومى طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعداً او عطية لاداء اعمال وظيفتة يعد مرتشياً ويعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وبغرامة لا تقل عن الف جنيه ولا تزيد على ما اعطى او وعد به . 
مادة 103 مكرر :- يعتبر مرتشياً ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل موظف عمومى طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعداً او عطية لاداء عمل يعتقد خطأ او يزعم انه من امال وظيفتة او للامتناع عنه . 
مادة 104 :- كل موظف عمومى طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعداً او عطية للامتناع عن عمل من اعمال وظيقتة او للاخلال بواجباتها لو لمكافأته على ما وقع من ذلك يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وضعف الغرامة المذكورة في المادة 103 من هذا القانون . 
مادة 104 مكرر :- كل موظف عمومى طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وهداً او عطية لاداء عمل من اعمال وظيفتة او يعتقد خطأ او يزعم انه من اعمال وظيفتة او للامتناع عنه او للاخلال بواجبات الوظيفة يعاقب بعقوبة الرشوة المنصوص عليها في المواد الثث السابقة حسب الاحوال حتى ولو كان يقصد عدم القيام بذلك العمل او عدم الامتناع عنه او عدم الاخلال بواجبات الوظيفة . 
مادة 105 :- كل موظف عمومى قبل من شخص ادى لع عملاً من اعمال وظيفتة او امتنع عن اداء عمل من اعمالها او اخل بواجباتها هدية او عطية بعد تمام ذلك العمل او الامتناع عنه او الاخلال بواجبات وظيفتة بقصد المكافاة على ذلك وبغير اتفاق سابق يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنية ولا تزيد عن خمسمائة جنيه . 
مادة 105 مكرر :- كل موظف عمومى قام بعمل من اعمال وظيفتة او امتنع عن عمل من اعمال وظيفتة او اخل بواجباتها نتيجة لرجاء او توصية او وساطة يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتى جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنية . 
مادة 106 :- كل مستخدم طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخد وعداً او عطية بغير علم مخدومة ورضائة لاداء عمل من الاعمال المكلف بها او للامتناع عنه يصبح مرتشيا ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتى جنية ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
مادة 106 مكرر :- كل من طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخد وعداً او عطية لاستعمال نفوذ حقيقى او مزعوم للحصول او لمحاولة الحصول من اية سلطة عامة على اعمال او اوامر او احكام او قرارات او نياشين او التزام او ترخيص او اتفاق توريد او مقاوملة او على وظيفة او خدمة او اية هوية من اى نوع يعد في حكم المرتشى ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 104 من هذا القانون ان كان موظفاً عمومياً وبالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائتى جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط في الاحوال الاخرى . 
ويعتبر في حكم السلطة العامة كل جهة خاضعة لاشرافها . 
مادة 106 مكرر ( أ ) :- كل عضو بمجلس إدارة احدى الشركات المساعدة او احدى الجمعيات التعاونية او النقابات المنشأة طبقاً للقواعد المقررة قانوناً او باحدى المؤسسات او الجمعيات المعتبرة قانوناً ذات نفع عام ، وكذلك كل مدير او مستخدم في احداها طلب لنفسة او لغيرة او قبل او اخذ وعداً او عطية لاداء عمل او للامتناع عن عمل من اعمال وظيفته او يعتقد خطأ او يزعم انه من اعمال وظيفتة او للاخلال بواجباتها يعد مرتشياً ويعاقب بالسجن مدى لا تزيد على سبع سنين وغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على ما اعطى او وعد به ولو كان الجانى يقصد عدم القيام بالعمل او عدم الامتناع عنه او عدم الاخلال بواجبات وظيفته . 
ويعاقب الجانى بالعقوبات ذاتها اذا كان الطلب او القبول او الاخذ لاحقا لاداء العمل او للامتناع عنه او للاخلال بواجبات الوظيفة وكان يقصد المكافاة على ذلك وبغير اتفاق سابق . 
مادة 107 :- يكون من قبيل الوعد او العطية كل فائدة يحصل عليها المرتشى او الشخص الذى عينه لذلك او علم به ووافق عليه ايا كان اسمها او نوعها وسواء اكانت هذه الفائدة مادية او غير مادية . 
مادة 107 مكرر :- يعاقب الراشى والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة للمرتشى ومع ذلك يعفى الراشى او الوسيط من العقوبة اذا اخبر السلطات بالجريمة او اعترف بها . 
مادة 108 :- اذا كان الغرض من الرشوة ارتكاب فعل يعاقب عليه القانون بعقوبة اشد من العقوبة المقررة للرشوة فيعاقب الراشى والمرتشى والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة لذلك الفعل مع الغرامة المقررة للرشوة ويعفى الراشى او الوسيط من العقوبة اذا اخبر السلطات بالجريمة طبقاً لنص الفقرة الاخيرة من المادة 48 من هذا القانون . 
مادة 108 مكرر :- كل شخص عين لاخذ العطية او الفائدة او علم به ووافق عليه المرتشى او اخذ او قبل شيئاً من ذلك مع عملة بسببة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما اعطى او وعد به وذلك اذا لم يكن قد توسط في الرشوة . 
مادة 109 :- الغيت مادة 109 مكرر :- من عرض رشوة ولم تقبل منه يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد على الف جنيه وذلك اذا كان العرض حاصلاً لموظف عام فاذا كان العرض حاصلاً لغير موظف عام تكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تزيد على سنتين او غرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه . 
مادة 109 مكرر ثانياً :- معد عدم الاخلال باية عقوبة اشد يقضى بها قانون العقوبات او اى قانون اخر يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل ن مائتى جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من عرض اوقبل الوساطة في رشوة ولم يتعد عملة العرض او القبول . 
فاذا وقع ذلك من موظف عمومى فبعاقب الجانى بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 104. 
واذاكان بقصد الوساطة لدى موظف عمومى يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 105 مكررا . 
مادة 110 :- يحكم في جميع الاحوال بمصادرة ما يدفعة الراشى او الوسيط على سبيل الرشوة طبقا للمواد السابقة . 
مادة 111 :- يعد في حكم الموظفين في تطبيق نصوص هذا الفصل . 
1- المستخدمين في المصالح التابعة للحكومة او الموضعات تحت رقابتها . 
2- اعضاء المجالس النيابية العامة او المحلية سواء اكانوا منتخبين او معينين . 
3- المحكمون او الخبراء ووكلاء النيابة والمصفون والحراس القضائيون . 
4- الغى . 
5- كل شخص مكلف بخدمة عمومية . 
6- اعضاء مجالس إدارة ومديرو ومستخدمو المؤسسات والشركات والجمعيات والمنظمات والمنشات اذا كانت الدولة او احدى الهيئات العامة تساهم في مالها بنصيب ما باية صفة كانت . 
الباب الرابع 
اختلاس المال العام والعدوان علية والغدر 
مادة 112 :- كل موظف عام اختلس اموالاً او اوراقاً او غيرها وجدت في حيازتة بسبب وظيفتة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة في الاحوال الاتية : 
( أ ) اذا كان الجانى من مامورى التحصيل او المندوبين له او الامناء على الودائع او الصيارفة وسلم الية المال بهذه الصفة . 
(ب) اذا ارتبطت جريمة الاختلاس بجريمة تزوير او استعمال محرر مزور ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة . 
(جـ) اذا ارتكبت الجريمة في زمن حرب وترتب عليها اضرار بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها . 
مادة 113 :- كل موظف عام استولى بغير حق على مال او اوراق او غيرها لاحدى الجهات المبينة في المادة 119 ، او سهل ذلك لغيرة باية طريقة كانت يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة اذا ارتبطت الجريمة بجريمة تزوير او استعمال محرر مزور ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة او اذا ارتكبت الجريمة في زمن حرب وترتب عليها اضرار بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها . 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة التى لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا وقع الفعل غير مصحوب بنية التمليك . 
ويعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة حسب الاحوال كل موظف عام استولى بغير حق على مال خاص او اوراق او غيرها تحت يد احدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة 119 او سهل ذلك لغيره باة طريقة كانت . 
مادة 113 مكرر :- كل رئيس او عضو مجلس إدارة احدى شركات المساعمة او مدير او عامل بها اختلس اموالاً او اوراقاً او غيرها وجدت في حيازته بسبب وظيفته او استولى بغير حق عليها او سهل ذلك لغيره باية طريقة كانت يعاقب بالسجن مدى لا تزيد على خمس سنين . 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين والغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا وقع فعل الاستيلاء غير مصحوب بنية التملك . 
مادة 114 :- كل موظف عام له شأن في تحصيل الضرائب او الرسوم او العوائد او الغرامات او نحوها ، طلب او اخذ ما ليس مستحقاً او ما يزيد على المستحق مع علمة بذلك يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن . 
مادة 115 :- كل موظف عام حصل او حاول ان يحصل لنفسة او حصل او حاول ان يحصل لغيره ، بدون حق على ربح او منفعة من عمل من اعمال وظيفته يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
مادة 115 مكرر :- كل موظف عام تعدى على ارض زراعية او ارض فضاء او مبان مملوكة لوقف خيرى او لاحدى الجهات المبينة في المادة 119 وذلك بزراعتها او غرسها او اقامة انشاءات بها او شغلها او انتفع بها باية صورة او سهل ذلك لغيره باية طريقة يعاقب بالسجن متى كان ذلك العقار يتبع الجهة التى يعمل بها او جهة يتصل بها بحكم عمله ، وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة اذا ارتبطت الجريمة بجريمة تزوير او استعمال محرر مزور ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة . 
ويحكم على الجانى في جميع الاحوال بالعزل من وظيفته او زوال صفته ويرد العقار المغتصب بما يكون عليه من مبان او غراس او برده مع ازالة ما علية مت تلك الاشياء على نفقته وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما عاد عليه من منفعة على الا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه . 
مادة 116 :- كل موظف عام كان مسئولاً عن توزيع سلعة او عهد اليه بتوزيعها وفقاً لنظام معين فاخل عمداً بنظام توزيعها يعاقب بالحبس . 
وتكون العقوبة بالسجن اذا كانت السلعة متعلقة بقوت الشعب او احتياجاته او اذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن حرب . 
مادة 116 مكرر :- كل موظف عام اضر عمداً باموال او مصالح الجهة التى يعمل بها او يتصل بها بحكم عمله او باموال الغير او مصالحهم المعهود بها إلى تلك الجهة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
فاذا كان الضرر الذى ترتب على فعلة غير جسيم جاز الحكم عليه بالسجن . 
مادة 116 مكرر ( أ ) :- كل موظف عام تسبب بخطئة في الحاق ضرر جسيم باموال او مصالح الجهة التى يعمل بها او يتصل بها بحكم وظيفتة او باموال الغير او مصالحهم المعهود بها إلى تلك الجهة بان كان ذلك ناشئا عن اهمال في اداء وظيفته او عن اخلال بواجباتها او عن اساءة استعمال السلطة ، يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدى لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ست سنوات وغرامة لا تجاوز الف جنيه اذا ترتب على الجريمة اضرار بمركز البلاد الاقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها . 
مادة 116 مكرر (ب) :- كل من اهمل في صيانة او استخدام اى ما من الاموال العامة معهود به الية او تدخل صيانته او استخدامة في اختصاصة وذلك على نحو يعطل الانتفاع به او يعرض سلامته او سلامة الاشخاص للخطر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ست سنوات اذا ترتب على هذا الاهمال وقوع حريق او حادث اخر نشات عنه وفاة شخص او أكثر او اصابة أكثر من ثلاثة اشخاص . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن ، اذا وقعت الجريمة المبينة بالفقرة السابقة في زمن حرب على وسيلة من وسائل الانتاج المخصصة للمجهود الحربى . 
مادة 116 مكرر (جـ) :- كل من اخل عمداً بتنفيذ كل او بعض الالتزامات التى يفرضها عليه عقد او نقل او توريد او التزام او اشغال عامة ارتبط به مع احدى الجات المبينة في المادة 119 او مع احدى شركات المساهمة وترتب على ذلك ضرر جسيم ، او اذا ارتكب اى غش في تنفيذ هذا العقد يعاقب بالسجن . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة و المؤقتة اذا ارتكبت الجريمة في زمن حرب وترتب عليها اضرار بمركز البلاد اقتصادى او بمصلحة قومية لها . 
وكل منةاستعمل او ورد بضاعة او مواد مغشوشة او فاسدة تنفيذاً لاى من العقود سالفة الذكر ، ولم يثبت غشة لها او عملة بغشها او افسادها يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة التى لاتجاوز الف جنيه او احدى هاتين العقوبتين وذلك مالم يثبت انه لم يكن في مقدورة العلم بالغش او الفساد . 
ويحكم على الجانى بغرامة تساوى قيمة الضرر المترتب على الجريمة . 
ويعاقب بالعقوبات يالفة الذكر على حسب الاحوال ، المتعاقدون من الباطن والوكلاء والوسطاء اذا كان الاخل بتنفيذ الالتزام او الغش راجعاً ال فعلهم . 
مادة 117 :- كل موظف عام استخدمة سخرة عمالاً في عمل لاحدى الجهات المبينة في المادة 119 ، او احتجز بغير مبرر اجورهم كلها او بعضها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة . 
وتكون العقوبة الحبس اذا لم يكن الجانى موظفا عاماً . 
مادة 117 مكرر :- 
كل موظف عام خرب او اتلف او وضع النار عمداً في اموال ثابتة او منقولة او اوراق او غيرها للجهة التى يعمل بها او يتصل بها بحكم عمله ، او للغير متى كان معهوداً بها إلى تلك الجهة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال المؤبدة اذا ارتكبت احدى هذه الجرائم بقصد تسهيل ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في في المواد 112 ، 113 ، 113 مكرر او لاخفاء اداتها . 
ويحكم على الجانى في جميع الاحوال بدفع قيمة الاموال التى خربها او اتلفها اواحرقها . 
مادة 118 :- فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة بالجرائم المذكورة في المواد 112 ، 113 ، فقرة اولى وثانية ورابعة و 113 مكرر فقرة اولى و 114 و 115 و 116 و 116 مكرر و117 فقرة اولى يعزل الجانى من وظيفتة او تزول ثقته كما يحكم عليه في الجرائم المذكورة في المواد 112 و 113 قرة اولى وثانية ورابعة و 113 مكرر فقرة اولى و 114 و 115 بالرد وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما اختلفة او استولى عليه او حصله اوطلبة من مال او منفعة على الا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه . 
مادة 118 مكرر :- مع عدم الاخلال باحكام المادة السابقة يجوز فضلاً عن العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا البابا الحكم بكل او بعض التدابير الاتية : 
1- الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات . 
2- حظر مزاولة النشاط الاقتصادى الذى وقعت الجريمة بمناسبته مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات . 
3- وقف الموظف عن عملة بغير مرتب او بمرتب مخفض بمدة لا تزيد عن 6 أشهر . 
4- العزل مدة لا تقل عن سنه ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من نهاية تنفيذ العقوبة او انقضائها لاى سبب اخر . 
5- نشر منطوق الحكم الصادر بالادانة بالوسيلة المناسبة وعلى نفقة المحكوم عليه . 
مادة 118 مكرر (أ) :- يجوز للمحكمة في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب وفقاً لما تراه من ظروف الجريمة وملابستها اذا كان المال موضوع الجريمة او الضرر الناجم عنها لا تجاوز قيمته 500 جنيه ان تقضى فيها – بدلاً من العقوبات المقررة لها – بعقوبة الحبس او بواحد او أكثر من التدابير المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة . 
ويجب على المحكمة ان تقضى فضلاً عن ذلك بمصادرة والرد ان كان لهما محل ، وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة ما تم اختلاسة او الاستيلاء علية من مال او ما تم تحقيقة من منفعة او ربح . 
مادة 118 مكرر (ب) :- يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب كلاً من بادر من الشركاء في الجريمة من غير المحرضين على ارتكابها بابلاغ السلطات القضائية او الادارية بالجريمة بعد تمامها وقبل اكتشافها . 
ويجوز الاعفاء من العقوبات المذكورة اذا حصل الابلاغ بعد اكتشاف الجريمة وقبل صدور الحكم النهائى فيها . 
ولا يجوز اعفاء المبلغ من العقوبة بقاً للفقرتين السابقتين في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 112 و 113 و 113 مكرر اذا لم يؤد الابلاغ إلى رد المال موضوع الجريمة ويجوز ان يعفى من العقاب كل من اخفى مالاً متحصلا من احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب اذا ابلغ عنها وادى ذلك إلى اكتشافها ورد كل او بعض المال المتحصل عنها . 
المادة 119 :- يقصد بالاموال العامة في تطبيق احكام هذا الباب ما يكون كله او بعضه مملوكاً لاحدى الجهات الاتية او خاضعاً لاشرافها او لادارتها :- 
( أ ) الدولة ووحدات الادارة المحلية . 
(ب) الهيئات العامة والمؤسسات العامة وحدات القطاع العام . 
(جـ) الاتحاد الاشتراكى والمؤسسات التابعة له . 
(د) النقابات والاتحادات . 
(هـ) المؤسسات والجمعيات الخاصة ذات النفع العام . 
( و ) الجميعات التعاونية . 
( ز ) الشركات والجمعيات والوحدات الاقتصادية والمنشات التى تساهم فيها احدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة . 
( ح ) اى جهة اخرى ينص القانون على اعتبار اموالها من الاموال العامة . 
مادة 119 مكرر :- يقصد بالموظف العام في حكم هذا الباب :- 
( أ ) القائمون باعباء السلطة العامة والعاملون ةفى الدولة ووحدات الادارة المحلية . 
(ب) رؤوساء واعضاء المجالس والوحدات و التنظيمات الشعبية وغيرهم ممن لهم صفة نيابية عامة سواء كانوا منتخبين او معينين . 
(جـ) افراد القوات المسلحة . 
( د ) كل من فوضته احدى السلطات العامة في القيام بعمل معين وذلك في حدود العمل المفوض فيه . 
(هـ) رؤساء واعضاء مجال الادارة والمديرون وسائر العاملين في الجهات التى اعتبرت اموالها اموالاً عامة طبقاً للمادة السابقة . 
( و ) كل من يقوم باداء عمل يتصل بالخدمة العامة بناء على تكليف صادر اليه بمقتضى القوانيين او من موظف عام بحكم الفقرات السابقة متى كان يملك هذا التكليف بمقتضى القوانيين او النظم المقررة وذلك بالنسبة للعمل الذى يتم التكليف به . 
ويستوى ان تكون الوظيفة او الخدمة دائمة او مؤقتة باجر او بغير اجر طواعية او جبراً . 
ولا يحول انتهاء الخدمة او زوال الصفة دون تطبيق احكام هذا الباب متى وقع العمل اثناء الخدمة او توافر الصفة . 
*الباب الخامس :تجاوز الموظفون حدود وظائفهم وتقصيرهم في اداء الواجبات المتعلقة بها*

مادة 120 :- كل موظف توسط لدى قاض او محكمة لصالح احد الخصوم او اضرار به سواء بطريق الامر او الطلب او الرجاء او التوصية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه . 
مادة 121 :- كل قاض امتنع عن الحكم او صدر منه حكم ثبت ان غير حق وكان ذلك بناء على سبب من الاسباب المذكورة في المادة السابقة يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 105 مكرر وبالعزل . 
مادة 122 :- اذا امتنع احد القضاة في غير الاحوال المذكورة عن الحكم يعاقب بالعزل وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه . 
ويعد ممتنعا عن الحكم كل قاض ابى او توقف عن اصدار حكم بعد تقديم طلب اليه فىقانون المرافعات فىالمواد المدنيه و التجاريه ولو احتج بعدم وجود نص في القانون او بان النص غير صريح او باى وجه اخر, 
ماده 123:- يعاقب بالحبس والعزل كل موظف عمومى استعمل سلطه وظيفته في وقف تنفيذ الاوامر الصادره من الحكومه او ااحكام القوانين و اللوائح او تاخير تحصيل الاموال والرسوم او وقف تنفيذ حكم اوامر صادر من المحكمه او من ابه جهه مختصه, 
كذلك يعاقب بالحبس والعزل كل موظف عمومى امتنع عمدا عن تنفيذ حكم او امر مما ذكر بعد مضى ثمانيه ايام من انذاره على يد محضر اذا كان تنفيذ الحكم او الامر داخلا في اختصاص الموظف, 
ماده 124 :- اذا ترك ثلاثه على الاقل من الوظفين او المسخدمين العمومين عملهم ولو في صوره الاستقاله او امتنعوا عمدا عن تادبه واجب من واجبات وظيفتهم متفقين على ذلك اومبتغين منه تحقيق غرض مشترك عوقب كل منهم بالحبس مده لا تقل عن ثلاثه أشهر ولا تجاوز سنه وبغرامه لا تزبد على مائه جنيه, 
ويضاعف الحد الاقصى لهذه القوبه اذا كان التلرك او الامتناع من شانه ان يجعل حياه الناس او صحتهم او امنهم في خطر ،اوكان من شانه ان يحدث اضطرابا اوفتنه بين التاس او اضر بمصلحه عامه, 
وكل موظف او مستخدم عمومى ترك عمله اوامتنع عن عمل من اعمال وظيفته بقصد عرقله سير العمل او الاخلال بانتظامه يعاقب بالحبس مده لا تجاوز سته أشهر او بغرامه لا تجاوز خمسمائه جنيه,وبضاعف الحد الاقصى لهذة العقوبه اذا كان التلرك او الامتناع من شانه انيجعل حياه الناس اوصحتهم او امنهم في خطر او كان من شانه ان يحدث اضطرابا او فتنه بين الناس او اذا اضر بصلحه عامه, 
ماده 124 ( أ ) :- يعاقب بضعف العقوبات المقرره بالماده 124 كل من اشترك بطريق التحريض في ارتكاب جريمه من الجرائم المبينه بها, 
وبعاقب بالعقوبات المقرره الاولى من الماده المذكوره كا من حرض او شجع موظفا او مستدما عموميا او موظفبن او مستخدمين عمومين بايه طريقه كانت على ترك العمل او الامتناع عن تاديه واجب من واجبات الوظيفه اذا لم يترتب على تحريضه او تشجيعه ايه نتيجه . 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من حبذ جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين السابقتين من هذه المادة او الفقرة الاولى من المادة 124 ويعد على وجه الخصوص من وسائل التحبيذ اذاعة اخبار صحيحة او كاذبة عن هذه الجرائم باحدى الطرق المنصوص عليها في المادة 171 . 
وفضلاً عن العقوبات المتقدم ذكرها يحكم بالعزل اذا كان مرتكب الجريمة من الموظفين او المستخدمين العموميين . 
مادة 124 (ب) :- يعاقب بالعقوبات المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 124 كل من اعتدى او شرع في الاعتداء على حق الموظفين او المستخدمين العموميين في العمل باستعمال القوة او العنف او الارهاب او التهديد او التدابير غير المشروعة على الوجه المبين في المادة 375 . 
مادة 124 (جـ) :- فيما يتعلق بتطبيق المواد الثلاث السابقة ، يعد كالموظفين والمستخدمين العموميين جميع الاجراء الذين يشغلون باية صفة كانت في خدمة الحكومة او في خدمة سلطة من السلطات الاقليمية او البلدية او القروية والاشخاص الذين يندبون لتأدية عمل معين من اعمال الحكومة او السلطات المذكورة . 
مادة 125 :- كل من سعى من ارباب الوظائف العمومية وغيرهم بطريق الغش في اضرار او تعطيل سهولة المزايدات المتعلقة بالحكومة يعاقب فضلاً عن عزلة وبالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين مع الزامة بان يدفع للحكومة بدل الخسائر التى نشأت عن فعلة المذكور . 
*الباب السادس : الاكراه وسوء المعاملة من الموظفين لافراد الناس*

مادة 126 :- كل موظف او مستخدم عمومى امر بتعذيب متهم او فعل ذلك بنفسة لحملة على الاعتراف يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة او السجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى عشر سنوات . 
واذا مات المجنى عليه يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة للقتل عمداً . 
مادة 127 :- يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام وكل شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة امر بعقاب المحكوم عليه او عاقبة بنفسة باشد من العقوبة المحكوم بها علية قانوناً او بعقوبة لم يحكم بها علية . 
مادة 128 :- اذا دخل احد الموظفين او المستخدمين العموميين او اى شخص مكلف بخدمة عمومية اعتماداً على وظيفة منزل شخص من احاد الناس بغير رضائة فيما عدا الاحوال االمبينة في القانون او بدون مراعاة القواعد المقررة فيه يعاقب بالحبس او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه . 
مادة 129 :- كل موظف او مستخدم عمومى وكل شخص مكلف بخدمة عمومية استعمل القسوة مع الناس اعتمادا على وظيفته بحيث انه اخل بشرفهم او احدث الاما بابدانهم يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه . 
مادة 130 :- كل موظف عمومى او مستخدم عمومى وكل انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية اشترى بناء على سطورة وظيفتة ملكاً عقاراً كان او منقولاً قهراً عن مالكة او استولى على ذلك بغير حق او اكره المالك على بيع ما ذكر لشخص اخر يعاقب بحسب درجة ذنبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبالعزل فضلاً عن رد الشئ المغتصب او قيمته ان لم يوجد عيناً . 
مادة 131 :- كل موظف عمومى اوجب على الناس عملاً في غير الحالات التى يحيز فيها القانون ذلك او استخدم اشخاصاً في غير الاعمال التى جمعوا لها بمقتضى القانون يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبالعزل فضلاً عن الحكم عليه بقيمة الاجور المستحقة لمن استخدمهم بغير حق . 
مادة 132 :- كل موظف عمومى او مستخدم عمومى تعدى في حالة نزولة عند احمد من الناس الكائنة مساكنهم بطريق مأموريته بان اخذ منه قهراً بدون ثمن او بثمن بخس مأكولاً او علفاً يحكم عليه بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه وبالعزل في الحالتين فضلاً عن الحكم برد ثمن الاشياء المأخوذة لمستحقيها . 
*الباب التاسع : مقاومة الحكام وعدم الامتثال لأوامرهم والتعدى عليهم بالسب وغيره* 

مادة 133 :- من اهان بالاشارة او القول او النهديد موظفاً عموميا او احد رجال الضبط او اى انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية اثناء تأدية وظيفتة او بسبب تأديتها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه . 
فاذا وقعت الاهانة على محكمة قضائية او ادارية او مجلس او على احد اعضائها وكان ذلك اثناء انعقاد الجلسة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او غرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه . 
مادة 134 :- يحكم بالعقوبة المقررة بالفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة اذا وجهت الاهانة بواسطة التلغراف او التليفون او الكتابة او الرسم . 
مادة 135 :- كل من ازعج احدى السلطات العامة او الجهات الادارية او الاشخاص المكلفين بخدمة عمومية بان اخبر باى طريقة كانت عن وقوع كوارث او حوداث او اخطار لا وجود لها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائى جنبة او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 


وتقضى المحكمة فوق ذلك بالمصاريف التى تسببت عن هذا الازعاج . 
مادة 136 :- كل من تعدى على احد الموظفين العمومين او رجال الضبط او اى انسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية او قاومة بالقوة او العنف اثناء تأدية وظيفتة او بسبب تأديتها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه . 
مادة 137 :- واذا حصل مع التعدى او المقاومة ضرب او نشأ عنهما جرح تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او غرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه . 
فاذا حصل الضرب او الجرح باستعمال اية اسلحة او عصى او الات او ادوات اخرى او بلغ الضرب او الجرح درجة الجسامة المنصوص عليها في المادة 241 تكون العقوبة الحبس . 
مادة 137 مكرر :- يكون الحد الادنى للعقوبات في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 133 و 136 و 137 خمسة عشر يوماً بالنسبة إلى عقوبة الحبس وعشر جنيهات بالنسبة إلى عقوبة الغرامة اذا كان المجنى عليه فيها موظفاً عموميا او مكلفا بخدمات عامة بالسكك الحديدية او غيرها من وسائل النقل العام ووقع علية الاعتداء اثناء سيرها او توقفها بالمحطات . 
مادة 137 مكرر ( أ ) :- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل من استعمل القوة او العنف او التهديد مع موظف عام او شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ليحملة بغير حق على اداء عمل من اعمال وظيفتة او على الامتناع عنه ولم يبلغ بذلك مقصده ، فاذا بلغ الجانى مقصده تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنين . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن في الحالتين اذا كان الجانى يحمل سلاحا . 
وتكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا افضى الضرب او الجرح المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة إلى موت . 
*الباب الثامن : هرب المحبوسين واخفاء الجناه*

مادة 138 :- كل انسان قبض عليه قانوناً فهرب يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه . 
فاذا كان صادراً على المتهم امر بالقبض عليه وايداعة في السجن وكان محكوماً عليه بالحبس او بعقوبة اشد يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه مصرى . 


وتتعدد العقوبات اذا كان الهروب في احدى الحالتين السابقتين مصحوباً بالقوة او بجريمة اخرى . 
مادة 139 :- كل من كان مكلفا بحراسة مقبوض عليه او بمرافقتة او بنقلة وهرب باهمال منه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه مصر اذا كان المقبوض عليه الذى هرب محكوما عليه بعقوبة جنائية او متهما بجناية ، واما في الاحوال الاخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس مد لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او غرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه مصرى . 
مادة 140 :- كل من كان مكلفا بحراسة مقبوض عليه او بمرافقتة او بنقلة وساعدة على هربه او سهلة له او تغافل عنه يعاقب طبقاً للاحكام الاتية : 
اذا كان المقبوض عليه محكوما عليه بالاعدام تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة .
واذا كان محكوما عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة او كان متهما بجريمة عقوبتها الاعدام تكون العقوبةالسجن . 
وفى الاحوال الاخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس .مادة 141 :- كل موظف او مستخدم عمومى مكلف بالقبض على انسان ويهمل في الاجراءات اللازمة لذلك بقصد معاونتة على الفرار من وجه القضاء يجازى بالعقوبات المدونة في المادة السابقة بحسب الاحوال المبينة فيها . 
مادة 142 :- كل من مكن مقبوضا عليه من الهرب او ساعده عليه او سهلة له في غير الاحوال السالفة يعاقب طبقاً للاحكام الاتية : 
اذا كان المقبوض عليه محكوما عليه بالاعدام تكون العقوبة الاشغال الشاقة او السجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى سبع فاذا كان محكوما عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة او كان متهما بجريمة عقوبتها الاعدام تكون العقوبة السجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى سبع ، واما في الاحوال الاخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس . 
مادة 143 :- كل من اعطى اسلحة لمقبوض عليه لمساعدته على الهرب يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة من ثلاث سنوات إلى سبع . 
مادة 144 :- كل من اخفى بنفسة او بواسطة غيره شخصاً فر بعد القبض عليه او متهماً بجناية او جنحة او صادرا في حقة امر بالقبض عليه وكذا كل من اعانة باى طريقة كانت على الفراد من وجه القضاء مع علمه بذلك يعاقب طبقا للاحكام الاتية : 
اذا كان من اخفى او سوعد على الاختفاء او الفرار من وجه القضاء قد حكم عليه بالاعدام تكون العقوبة السجن من ثلاث سنوات إلى سبع .
واذا كان محكوما علية بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او المؤقتة او كان متهما بجريمة عقوبتها الاعدام تكون العقوبةالحبس . 
واما في الاحوال الاخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .
ولا تسرى هذه الاحكام على زوج او زوجة من اخفى او سوعد على الاختفاء او الفرار من وجه القضاء ولا ابويه او اجداده او اولادة او احفادة .مادة 145 :- كل من علم بوقوع جناية او جنحة او كان لدية ما يحملة على الاعتقاد بوقوعها واعان الجانى باى طريقة كانت على الفرار من وجه القضاء اما بايواء الجانى المذكور واما باخفاء ادلة الجريمة واما بتقديم معلومات تتعلق بالجريمة وهو يعلم بعدم صحتها او كان لدية ما يحملة على الاعتقاد بذلك يعاقب طبقاً للاحكام الاتية :- 
اذا كانت الجريمة التى وقعت يعاقب عليها بالاشغال الشاقة او السجن تكون العقوبة بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنة .
اما في الاحوال الاخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تجاوز ستة شهور وعلى كل حال لا يجوز ان تتعدى العقوبة الحد الاقصى المقرر للجريمة نفسها .ولا تنطبق احكام هذه المادة على الزوج او الزوجة او اصول او فروع الجانى . 
مادة 146 :- كل من اخفى بنفسة او بواسطة غيره احد الفارين من الخدمة العسكرية او ساعدة مع علمة بذلك على الفرار من وجه القضاء يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين و تسرى هذه الاحكام على زوجة الفار من الخدمة العسكرية . 
*الباب التاسع : فك الاختام وسرقة المستندات والاوراق الرسمية المودعة*

مادة 147 :- اذا صار فك ختم من الاختام الموضوعة لحفظ محل او اوراق او امتعة بناءا على امر صادر من احدى جهات الحكومة او من احدى المحاكم في مادة من المواد يحكم على الحراس لاهمالهم بدفع غرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه ان كان هناك حراس . 
مادة 148 :- اذا كانت الاختام موضوعة على اوراق او امتعة لمتهم في جناية او لمحكوم عليه في جناية يعاقب الحارس وقع منه الاهمال بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنية . 
مادة 149 :- كل من فك ختم من الاختام الموضوعة لحفظ اوراق او امتعة من قبيل ما ذكر بالمادة السابقة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة فان كان الفاعل لذلك هو الحارس نفسه يعاقب بالسجن من ثلاثة إلى سبع سنوات . 
مادة 150 :- اذا كانت الاختام التى صار فكها موضوعة لامر غير ما ذكر يعاقب من فكها بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتى جنيه واذا كان الفاعل لذلك هو الحارس نفسه فيعاقب بالحبس مده لاتتجاوز سنه, 
ماده 151- اذا سرقت اوراق او سندات اوسجلات او دفاتر متعلقه بالحكومه او اوراق مرافعه قضائيه او اختلست او اتلفت وكانت محفوظه في المخازن العموميه المعده لهل او مسلمه إلى شخص مامور بحفظها يعاقب من كانت في عهدته بسبب اهماله في حفظها بالحبس مده لا تتجاوز ثلاثه شهور اوبغرامه لا تزيد على ثلاثمائه جنيه, 
ماده 152- واما من سرق او اختلس اواتلف شيئا مما ذكر في الماده السابقه فيعاقب بالحبس, 
ماده 153 :- اذاحصل فك الاختام اوسرقه الاوراق اواختلاسها اواتلافها مع اكراه الحافظين لهل يعاقب فاعل ذلك بالاشغال الشاقه الموقته, 
ماده 154 :- كل من اخفى من موظفى الحكومه او مصلحه التلغرافات اومامور يهما تلغرافا من التلغرافات المسلمه إلى المصلحه المذكره او افشاه اوسهل ذلك لغيره يعاقب بالعقوبتين المذكورتين, 
*الباب العاشر : اختلاس الالقاب والوظائف والاتصاف بها بدون حق*

ماده 155 :- كل من تداخل في وظيفة من الوظائف العمومية ملكية كانت او عسكرية من غير ان تكون له صفة رسمية من الحكومة او اذن منها بذلك او اجرى عملا من مقتضات احدى هذه الوظائف يعاقب بالحبس . 
مادة 156 :- كل من لبس علانية كسورة رسمية بغير ان يكون حائزا للرتبة إلى تخولة ذلك او حمل علانية العلامة المميزة لعمل او لوظيفة من غير حق يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة . 
مادة 157 :- يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه كل من تقلد علانية نشانا لم يمنحة او لقب نفسه كذلك بلقب من القاب الشرف او برتبة او بوظيفة او بصفة نيابية عامة من غير حق . 
مادة 158 :- يعاقب بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه كل مصرى تقلد علانية بغير حق او بغير اذن رئيس الجمهورية نشانا اجنبيا او لقب نفسه كذلك بلقب شرف اجنبى او برتبة اجنبية . 
مادة 159 :- فى الاحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين يجوز للمحكمة ان تامر بنشر الحكم باكملة او بنشر ملخصة في الجرائد التى تختارها ويكون النشر على نفقة المحكوم علية . 
*الباب الحادى عشر : الجنح المتعلقة بالاديان* 

مادة 160 :- يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين :- 
اولاً : كل من شوش على اقامة شعائر ملة او احتفال دينى خاص بها او عطلها بالعنف او التهديد . 
ثانياً : كل من خرب او كسر او اتلف او دنس مبانى معدة لاقامة شعائر دين او رموزا او اشياء اخرى لها حرمة عند أبناء ملة او فريق من الناس . 
ثالثاً : كل من انتهك حرمة القبور او الجبانات او دنسها . 
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمسة سنوات اذا ارتكبت اى من الجرائن المنصوص عليها في المادة 160 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى . 
مادة 161 :- يعاقب بتلك العقوبات على كل تعد يقع باحدى الطرق المبينة بالمادة 171 على احد الاديان التى تؤدى شعائرها علنا ويقع تحت احكام هذه المادة . 
اولاً : طبع او نشر كتاب مقدس في نظر اهل دين من الاديان التى تؤدى شعائرها علنا اذا حرف عمدا نص هذا الكتاب تحريفا بغير من معناه . 
ثانياً : تقليد احتفال دينى في مكان عمومى او مجتمع عمومى بقصد السخرية به او ليتفرج عليه الحضور . 
*الباب الثانى عشر : اتلاف المبانى والاثار وغيرها من الاشياء العمومية* 

مادة 162 :- كل من هدم او اتلف عمدا شيئا من المبانى او الاملاك او المنشات المعدة للنفع العام او الاعمال المعدة للزينة ذات القيمة التذكارية او الفنية ، وكل من قطع او اتلف اشجارا مغروسة في الاماكن المعدة للعبادة او في الشوارع او في المنتزهات او في الاسواق او في الميادين العامة يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنية ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فضلا عن الحكم عليه بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى هدمها او اتلفها او قطعها . 
" ويضاعف الحد الاقصى للعقوبة المقررة في المادة 162 اذا ارتكبت الجريمة تنفيذاً لغرض ارهابى " 
مادة 162 مكرر :- يعاقب بالسجن كل من تسبب عمدا في اتلاف خط من خطوط الكهرباء التى تملكها الحكومة او الهيئات او المؤسسات العامة او الوحدات التابعة لها ، او ترخص في انشائها لمنفعة عامة وذلك بقطعة الاسلاك الموصلة للتيار الكهربائى او الكابلات او كسر شئ من العدد او الالات او عازلات الاسلاك او اتلاف الابراج او المحطات او الشبكات المتصلة بالخطوط الكهربائية المذكورة او جعلها كلها او بعضها غير صالحة للاستعمال باى كيفية كانت ، بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع التيار الكهربائى ولو مؤقتا . 
واذا حدث فعل من الافعال المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة نتيجة اهمال او عدم احتراس فتكون العقوبة الحبس الذى لا يجاوز شتة أشهر او الغرامة التى لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه . 
وفى جميع الاحوال يجب الحكم بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى اتلفها المحكوم عليه او قطعها او كسرها . 
مادة 162 مكرر (اولا) :- كل من ارتكب في من هياج او فتنة فعلا من الافعال المشار اليها في الفقرة الاولى من المادة السابقة او قام بالاستيلاء على احد مرافق توليد او توصيل التيار الكهربائى المذكورة في الفقرة المشار اليها بالقوة الجبرية او باية طريقة كانت بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع التيار الكهربائى وكذا كل من منع قهرا اصلاح شئ مما ذكر يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة فضلا عن الحكم عليه بدفع قيمة الاشياء التى اتلفها او قطعها او كسرها . 
*الباب الثالث عشر : تعطيل المواصلات*

مادة 163 :- 
كل من عطل المخابرات التلغرافية او اتلف شيئاً من الاتها سواء باهماله او عدم اكتراسة بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع المخابرات يعاقب بدفع غرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنية . 
وفى حالة حصول ذلك بسوء قصد ثابت تكون العقوبة السجن مع عدم الاخل في كلتا الحالتين بالحكم بالتعويض . 
مادة 164 :- كل من تسبب عمداً في انقطاع المراسلات التلغرافية بقطعة الاسلاك الموصلة او كسر شيئاً من العدد او عوازل الاسلاك او القوائم الرافعة لها او باى كيفية كانت يعاقب بالسجن مع عدم الاخلال بالزامة بالتعويض عن الخسارة . 
مادة 165 :- كل من اتلف في زمن هياج او فتنة خطا من الخطوط التلغرافية او أكثر او جعلها ولو مؤقتا غير صالحة للاستعمال باى كيفية كانت او استولى عليها بالقوة الاجبارية او بطريقة اخرى بحيث ترتب على ذلك انقطاع المخابرات بين ذوى السلطة العمومية او منع توصيل مخابرات احاد الناس وكذا من منع قهرا تصليح خط تلغرافى يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة فضلا عن الزامة بجبر الخسارة المترتبة على فعلة المذكور . 
مادة 166 :- تسرى احكام المواد الثلاث السابقة على الخطوط التليفونية التى تنشئها الحكومة او ترخص بانشائها لمنفعة عمومية . 
مادة 166 مكرر :- كل من تسبب عمدا في ازعاج غيره باساءة استعمال اجهزة المواصلات التليفونية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
مادة 167 :- كل من عرض للخطر عمدا سلامة وسائل النقل العامة البرية او المائية او الجوية او عطل سيرها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن . 
مادة 168 :- اذا نشا عن الفعل المذكور في المادة السابقة جروح من المنصوص عليها في المادة 240 او 241 تكونالعقوبة الاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة اما اذا نشا عنه موت شخص فيعاقب مرتكبة بالاعدام او بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة . 
مادة 169 :- كل من تسبب بغير عمد في حصول حادث لاحدى وسائل النقل العامة البرية او المائية او الجوية من شانه تعريض الاشخاص الذين بها للخطر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه اما اذا نشا عنه موت شخص او اصابات بدنية فتكون العقوبة الحبس . 
مادة 170 :- كل من نقل او شرع في نقل مفرقعات او مواد قابلة للالتهاب في قطارات السكة الحديدية او في مركبات اخرى معدة لنقل الجماعات مخالفا في ذلك لوائح البوليس الخاصة بالقطارات او المركبات المذكوره يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز شهرا وبغرامة لا تزيد علي مائتى جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط . 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة المنصوص عليها الفقرة السابقة كل من نقل او شرع في نقل مفرقعات او مواد قابلة للالتهاب في الرسائل البريدية في غير الحالات المصرح فيها بنقل مثل هذه الاشياء . 
مادة 170 مكررا :- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولا تزيد علي مائتى جنية او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين : 
اولا :كل من ركب في عربات السكك الحديدية او غيرها من وسائل النقل العام وامتنع عن دفع الاجرة او الغرامة او ركب في درجة اعلي من درجة التذكرة التي يحملها وامتنع عن دفع الفرق . 
ثانيا : كل من ركب في غير الاماكن المعدة للركوب باحدى وسائل النقل العام . 
*الباب الرابع عشر : الجرائم التى تقع بواسطة الصحف وغيرها* 

مادة 171 :– 
كل من اغرى واحدا او أكثر بارتكاب جناية او جنحة بقول او صياح او جهر به علنا او بفعل او ايماء صدر منه علنا او بكتابة او رسوم او صور او صور شمسية او رموز او اية طريقة اخرى من طرق التمثيل جعلها علنية او باية وسياة اخرى من وسائل العلانية يعد شريكا في فعلها ويعاقب بالعقاب المقرر لها اذا ترتب علي هذا الاغراء وقوع تلك الجناية او الجنحة بالفعل . 
اما اذا ترتبت علي الاغراء مجرد الشروع في الجريمة فيطبق القاضى الاحكام القانونية في العقاب علي الشروع . 
ويعتبر القول او الصياح علنيا اذا حصل الجهر به او ترديدة باحدى الوسائل الميكانيكية في محفل عام او اى مكان اخر مطروق او اذا حصل الجهر بهاو ترديدة بحيث يستطيع سماع منكان في مثل ذلك الطرق او المكان او اذا اذيع بطريق اللاسكى او باية طريقة اخرى . 
ويكون الفعل او الايماء علنيا اذا وقع بحيث يستطيع رؤيته من كان في مثل ذلك الطريق او المكان . 
وتعتبر الكتابة والرسوم والصور والصور الشمسية والرموز وغيرها من طرق التمثيل علنية اذا وزعت بغير تمييز علي عدد من الناس او اذا وعرضت بحيث يستطيع ان بيراها من يكون في الطريق العام او اى مكان مطروق او اذا بيعت او عرضت للبيع في اى مكان . 
مادة 172 :– 
كل من حرض مباشرة علي ارتكاب جنايات القتل او النهب او الحرق او جنايات مخلة بامن الحكومة بواسطة احدى الطرق المنصوص عليها في المادة السابة ولم تترتب علي تحريضة اية نتيجة يعاقب بالحبس . 
مادة 173 – الغيت . 
مادة 174 :– 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنين وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنية ولا تزيد علي عشرة الاف جنية كل من ارتكب باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها فعلا من الافعال الاتية :- 
اولاً : التحريض على قلب نظام الحكومة المقرر في القطر المصرى او على كراهتة او الازدراء به . 
ثانياً : تحبيذ او ترويج المذاهب التى ترمى إلى تغيير مبادئ الدستور الاساسية او النظم الاساسية للهيئة الاجتماعية بالقوة او بالارهاب او باية وسيلة اخرى غير مشروعة . 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من شجع بطريق المساعدة المادية او المالية على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عنها في الفقرتين السابقتين دون ان يكون قاصداً الاشتراك مباشرة في ارتكابها . 
مادة 175 :- يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من حرض الجند باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها على الخروج عن الطاعة او على التحول عن اداء واجباتهم العسكرية . 
مادة 176 :- يعاقب بالحبس كل من حرض باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها على بعض طائفة او طوائف من الناس او على الازدراء بها اذا كان من شان هذا التحريض تدير السلم العام . 
مادة 177 :- يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من حرض غيره باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها على عدم الانقياد للقوانين او حسن امرا من الامور التى تعد جناية او جنحة بحسب القانون . 
مادة 178 :- " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من صنع او حاز بقصد الاتجار او اتلوزيع او الايجار او اللصق او العرض مطبوعات او محفوظات او رسومات او اعلانات او صورا محفورة او منقوشة او رسومات يدوية او فوتوغرافية او اشارات رمزية او غير ذلك من الاشياء او الصور عام اذا كانت منافية للاداب العامة " . 
مادة 178 مكرر :- اذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة عن طريق الصحف يكون رؤساء التحرير والناشرون مسئولين كفاعلين اصليين بمجرد النشر . 
وفى جميع الاحوال التى لا يمكن فيها معرفة مرتكب الجريمة يعاقب بصفتهم فاعلين اصليين الطابعون والعارضون والموزعون . 
ويجوز معاقبة المستوردين والمصدرين والوسطاء بصفتهم فاعلين اصليين اذا ساهموا عمدا في ارتكاب الجنح المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة متى وقعت بطريقة الصحافة . 
مادة 178 ثالثاً :- يعاقب بالحبس كل من صنع او حاز بقصد الاتجار او التوزيع او الايجار او اللصق او لعرض صورا من شانها الاساءة إلى سمعة البلاد سواء اكان ذلك بمخالفة الحقيقة او اعطاء وصف غير صحيح او بابراز مظاهر غير لائقة او باية طريقة اخرى . 
ويعاقب بهذه العقوبة كل من استورد او صدر او نقل عمدا بنفسة او بغيرة شيئاً مما تقدم للغرض المذكور ، وكل من اعلن عنه او عرضة على انظار الجمهور او باعة او اجرة او عرضة للبيع او الايجار ولو في غير علانية ، وكل من قدمة علانية بطريقة مباشرة او غير مباشرة ولو بالمجان وفى اى صورة من الصور وكل من وزعة او سلمة للتوزيع باية وسيلة . 
فاذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة عن طريق الصحف سرى في شانها حكم المادة السابقة . 
مادة 179 :- يعاقب بالحبس كل من اهان رئيس الجمهورية بواسطة احدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها . 
مادة 180 :- الغيت مادة 181 :- يعاقب بالحبس كل من عاب باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها في حق ملك او رئيس دولة اجنبية . 
مادة 182 :- " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمس الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من عاب باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها في حق ممثل لدولة اجنبية معتمد في مصر بسبب امور تتعلق باداء وظيفتة " . 
مادة 183 :- الغيت مادة 184 :- " بعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من اهان او سب باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها مجلس الشعب او مجلس الشورى او غيرة من الهيئات النظامية او الجيش او المحاكم او السلطات او المصالح العامة " . 
مادة 185 :- " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من سب موظفا عاما او شخصا ذا صفة نيابية عامة او مكلفا بخدمة عامة بسبب اداء الوظيفة او النيابة او الخدمة العامة وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بتطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة 302 اذا وجد ارتباط بين السب وجريمة قذف ارتكبها ذات المتهم ضد نفس من وقعت عليه جريمة السب " . 
مادة 186 :- " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من اخل بطريقة من الطرق المتقدم ذكرها بمقام قاض او هيبته او سلطته في صدد دعوى " . 
مادة 187 :- يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من نشر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها امورا من شانها التأثير في القضاه الذين يناط بهم الفصل في دعوى مطروحة امام اية جهة من جهات القضاء في البلاد او في رجال القضاء او النيابة او غيرهم من الموظفين المكلفين بتحقيق او التاثير في الشهود الذين قد يطلبون لاداء الشهادة في تلك الدعوى او في ذلك التحقيق او امورا من شانها منع شخص من الافضاء بمعلومات لاولى الامر او التاثير في الراى العام لمصلحة طرف في الدعوى او التحقيق او ضدة . 
مادة 188 :- " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرين الف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من نشر بسوء قصد باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها اخبارا او بيانات او اشاعات كاذبة او اوراقا مصطنعة او مزورة او منسوبة كذبا إلى الغير ، اذا كان من شان ذلك تكدير السلم العام او اثارة الفزع بين الناس او الحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة " . 
مادة 188 مكرر :- الغيت مادة 189 :- " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من نشر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها ما جرى في الدعاوى المدنية او الجنائية التى قررت المحاكم سماعها في جلسة سرية او في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب او في الباب السابع من الكتاب الثالث من هذا القانون " 
ولا عقاب على مجرد نشر موضوع الشكوى او على مجرد نشر الحكم . مع ذلك ففى الدعاوى التى لا يجوز فيها اقامة الدليل على الامور المدعى بها يعاقب على اعلان الشكوى او على نشر الحكم بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة ما لم يكن نشر الحكم او الشكوى قد حصل بناء على طلب الشاكى او باذنة . 
مادة 190 :- " في غير الدعاوى التى تقع في حكم المادة السابقة يجوز للمحاكم نظرا لنوع وقائع الدعوى ان تحظر في سبيل المحافظة على النظام العام او الاداب نشر المرافعات القضائية او الاحكام كلها او بعضها باحدى الطرق المبينة في المادة 171 ، ومن يخالف ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين " . 
مادة 191 :- يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من نشر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها ما جرى في المداولات السرية بالمحاكم او نشر بغير امانة وبسوء قصد ما جرى في الجلسات العلنية بالمحاكم . 
مادة 192 :- يعاقب بنفس العقوبات كل من نشر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها ما جرى من المناقشات في الجلسات السربة لمجلس الشعب او نشر بغير امانه وبسوء قصد ما جرى في الجلسات العلنية للمجلس المذكور . 
مادة 193 :- " يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد عن عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من شنر باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها : 
( أ ) اخبار بشان تحقيق جنائى قائم اذا كانت سلطة التحقيق قد قررت اجراءة في غيبة الخسوم او كانت قد حظرت اذاعة شئ منه مراعاة للنظام العام او للاداب او لظهور الحقيقة . 
(ب) او اخبارا بشان التحقيقات او المرافعات في دعاوى الطلاق او التفريق او الزنا " . 
مادة 194 :- "يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من فتح اكتتابا او اعلن باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها بقصد التعويض عن الغرامات او المصاريف او التضمينات المحكوم بها قضائياً في جناية او جنحة . 
وكذلك كل من اعلن باحدى تلك الطرق قيامة او قيام اخر بالتعويض المشار اليه او بعضة او كله او عزمه على ذلك . 
مادة 195 :- مع عدم الاخلال بالمسئولية الجنائية بالنسبة لمؤلف الكتابة او واضع الرسم او غير ذلك من طرق التمثيل يعاقب رئيس تحرير الجريدة او المحرر المسئول عن قسمها الذى حصل فيه النشر اذا لم يكن ثمة رئيس تحرير بصفته فاعلا اصليا للجرائم التى ترتكب بواسطة صحيفته . 
ومع ذلك يعفى من المسئولية الجنائية : 
1- اذا اثبت ان النشر حصل بدون علمه وقدم بدء التحقيق كل ما لديه من المعلومات والاوراق للمساعدة على معرفة المسئول عما نشر . 
2- او اذا ارشد في اثناء التحقيق عن مرتكب الجريمة وقدم كل ما لدية من المعلومات والاوراق لاثبات مسئوليتة واثبت فوق ذلك انه لو لم يقم بالنشر لعرض نفسة لخسارة وظيفتة في الجريدة او لضرر جسيم اخر . 
مادة 196 :- فى الاحوال التى تكون فيها الكتابة او الرسم او الصور او الصور الشمسية او الرموز او طرق التمثيل الاخرى التى استعملت في ارتكاب الجريمة قد نشرت في الخارج وقى جميع الاحوال التى لا يمكن فيها معرفة مرتكب الجريمة يعاقب ، بصفتهم فاعلين اصليين ، المستوردون والطابعون فان تعذر ذلك فالبائعون والموزعون والملصقون وذلك ما لم يظهر من ظروف الدعوى انه لم يكن في وسعهم معرفة مشتملات الكتابة او الرسم او الصور او الصور الشمسية او الرموز او طرق التمثيل الاخرى . 
مادة 197 :- لا يقبل من احد ، للافلات من المسئولية الجنائية مما نص عليه في المواد السابقة ، ان يتخذ لنفسة مبرراً وان يقيم لها عذراً من ان الكتابات او الرسوم او الصور او الصور الشمسية او الرموز او طرق التمثيل الاخرى انما نقلت او ترجمت عن نشرات صدرت في مصر او في الخارج او انها لم تزد على ترديد اشاعات او روايات عن الغير . 
مادة 198 :- اذا ارتكبت جريمة باحدى الطرق المتقدم ذكرها حاز لرجال الضبطية القضائية ضبط كل كل الكتابات والرسوم والصور والصور الشمسية والرموز وغيرها من طرق التمثيل مما يكون قد اعد للبيع او التوزيع او العرض او يكون قد بيع او وزع او عرض فعلا وكذا الاصول " الكليشهات " والالواح والاحجار وغيرها من ادوات الطبع والنقل . 
ويجب على من يباشر الضبط ان يبلغ النيابة العمومية فور فاذا اقرتة فعليها ان ترفع الامر إلى رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية او من يقوم مقاومة في ظرف ساعتين من وقت الضبط اذا كان المضبوط صحيفة يومية او اسبوعية واذا كانت الصحيفة صباحية وحصل الضبط قبل الساعة السادسة صباحا فيعرض الامر على رئيس المحكمة في الساعة الثامنة وفى باقى الاحوال يكون العرض في ظرف ثلاثة ايام ويصدر رئيس المحكمة قرارة في الحال بتاييد امر الضبط او بالغائة والافراج عن الاشياء المضبوطة وذلك بعد سماع اقوال المتهم الذى يجب اعلانه بالحضور ولصاحب الشأن ان يرفع الامر لرئيس المحكمة بعريضة في نفس هذه المواعيد ويؤمر في الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة اذا اقتضى الحال بازالة الاشياء التى ضبطت او التى قد تضبط فيما بعد او اعدامها كلها او بعضها . 
وللمحكمة ان تامر ايضا بنشر الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة ةفى صحيفة واحدة او أكثر والصاقة على الجدران او بالامرين معا على نفقة المحكوم عليه . 
اذا ارتكبت الجريمة بواسطة جردية وجب على رئيس تحريرها او على اى شخص اخر مسئول عن النشر ان ينشر في صدر صحيفتة الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة في تلك الجريمة في خلال الشهر التالى لصدور الحكم ما لم تحدد المحكمة ميعاداً اقصر من ذلك والا حكم عليه بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة جنيه وبالغاء الجريدة . 
مادة 199 :- اذا ارتكبت جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة بطريق النشر في احدى الجرائد واستمرت الجريدة اثناء التحقيق على نشر مادة من نوع ما يجرى التحقيق من اجلة او من نوع يشبهة فيجوز للمحكمة الابتدائية منعقدة بهيئة اودة مشورة بناء على طلب النيابة العمومية ان تامر بتعطيل الجريدة ثلاث مرات على الاكثر . 
ويصدر الامر بعد سماع اقوال المتهم ولا يجوز الطعن في هذا الامر باية طريقة من طرق الطعن . 
فاذا كانت موالاة النشر المشار اليها في الفقرة الاولى قد جرت بعد احالة القضية للحكم إلى محكمة الجنح او إلى محكمة الجنايات يطلب امر التعطيل من محكمة الجنح او من محكمة الجنايات على حسب الاحوال . 
ويجوز اصدار امر التعطيل كلما عادت الجريدة إلى نشر مادة من نوع ما يجرى التحقيق من اجله او من نوع يشبه . 
ويبطل فعل امر التعطيل اذا صدر اثناء مدة التعطيل امر بحفظ القضية او قرار بان لا وجه لاقامة الدعوى فيها او حكم بالبراءة . 
مادة 200 :- اذا حكم على رئيس تحرير جريدة او المحرر المسئول او الناشر او صاحب الجريدة في جناية ارتكبت بواسطة الجريدة المذكورة او في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين 179 و 308 قضى الحكم بتعطيل الجريدة لمدة شهر بالنسبة للجرائد الاسبوعية ولمدة سنة في الاحوال الاخرى . 
فاذا حكم على احد الاشخاص المذكورين في جريمة ارتكبت بواسطة الجريدة غير الجرائم المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة جاز الامر بتعطيل الجريدة لمدة لا تتجاوز نصف المدة المقررة بها . 
واذا حكم بالعقوبة مرة ثانية في جريمة مما ذكر بالفقرة الثانية وقعت في اثناء السنتين التاليتين لصدور حكم سابق جاز الامر بتعطيل الجريدة مدة تساوى مدة العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى . 
واذا حكم بالعقوبة مرة ثالثة في جريمة مما ذكر بالفقرة الثانية وقعت في اثناء السنتين التاليتين لصدور الحكم الثانى وجب تعطيل الجريدة مدة تساوى المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الاولى . 
مادة 201 :- كل شخص ولو كان من رجال الدين اثناء تأدية وظيفتة القى في احد اماكن العبادة او في محفل دينى مقالة تضمنت قدحا او ذما في الحكومة او في قانون او في مرسوم او قرار جمهورى او في عمل من اعمال جهات الادارة العمومية ، او اذاع او نشر بصفة نصائح او تعليمات دينية رسالة مشتملة على شئ من ذلك يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة الاف جنيه ولا تزيد على عشرة الاف جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، فاذا استعملت القوة او العنف او التهديد تكون العقوبة السجن . 
مادة 201 مكرر :- الغيت 
*الباب الخامس عشر : المسكوكات الزيوف والمزورة*

مادة 202 :- 
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من قلد او زيف او زور باية كيفية عملة ورقية او معدنية متداولة قانوناً في مصر او في الخارج . 
ويعتبر تزييفاً انتقاص شئ من معدن العملة او طلاؤها بطلاء يجعلها شبيهة بعملة اخرى أكثر منها قيمة . 
ويعتبر في حكم العملة الورقية اوراق البنكوت الماذون باصدارها قانوناً . 
مادة 202 مكرر :- يعاقب بالعقوبة المذكورة في المادة السابقة كل من قلد او زور باية كيفية عملة وطنية تذكارية ذهبية او فضية ماذون باصدارها قانونا . 
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من قلد او زيف او زور عملة تذكارية اجنبية متى كانت الدولة صاحبة العملة المزيفة تعاقب على تزييف العملة التذمارية المصرية . 
مادة 203 :- يعاقب بالعقوبة المذكورة في المادة السابقة كل من ادخل بنفسة او بواسطة غيره في مصر او اخرج منها عملة مقلدة او مزيفة او مزورة وكذلك كل من روجها او حازها بقصد الترويج او التعامل بها . 
مادة 203 مكرر :- اذا ترتب على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين هبوط سعر العملة المصرية او سندات الحكومة او زعزعة الائتمان في الاسواق الداخلية او الخارجية جاز الحكم بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة . 
مادة 204 :- كل من قبل بحسن نية عملة مقلدة او مزيفة او مزورة ثم تعامل بها بعد علمة بعيبها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه . 
مادة 204 مكرر ( اولاً ) :- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه كل من صنع او باع او وزع او حاز بقصد البيع او التوزيع لاغراض ثقافية او علمية او صناعية او تجارية قطعاً معدنية او اوراقا مشابهة في مظهرها للعملة المتداولة في مصر او لاوراق البنكوت المالية التى اذن بادصدارها قانونا اذا كان من شان هذه المشابهة ايقاع الجمهور في الغلط . 
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من حاز او صنع صور او نشر او استعمل للاغراض المذكورة او للاغراض الفنية او لمجرد الهواية صور تمثل وجها او جزءا من وجه لعملة ورقية متداولة في مصر ما لم يصدر له بذلك ترخيص خاص من وزير الداخلية وبالقيود التى يفرضها . 
ويعتبر من قبيل العملة الورقة في تطبيق احكام الفقرتين السابقتين اوراق البنكوت الاجنبية . 
مادة 204 مكرر (ب) :- يعاقب بالحبس كل من صنع او حاز بغير مسوغ ادوات او الات او معدات مما يستعمل في تقليد العملة او تزييفها او توزيرها . 
مادة 204 مكرر (جـ) :- كل من حبس عن التداول عملة من العملات المعدنية لمتداولة قانونا او صهرها او باعها او عرضها للبيع بسعر اعلى من قيمتها الاسمية او اجرى اى عمل فيها ينزع عنها صفة النقد المقررة يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل وبغرامة تساوى عشرة امثال قيمة العملة محل الجريمة وبمصادرة العملة او المعادن المضبوطة . 
مادة 205 :- يعفى من العقوبات المقررة في المواد 202 و 202 مكرر و 203 كل من بادر من الجناه باخبار الحكومة بتلك الجنايات قبل استعمال العملة المقلدة او المزيفة او المزورة وقبل الشروع في التحقيق . 
ويجوز للمحكمة اعفاء الجانى من العقوبة اذا حصل الاخبار بعد الشروع في التحقيق متى مكن السلطات من القبض على غيرة من مرتكبى الجريمة اة على مرتكبى جريمة اخرى مماثلة لها في النوع والخطورة . 
*الباب السادس عشر : التزوير*

مادة 206 :- يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او السجن كل من قلد او زور شيئاً من الاشياء الاتية سواء بنفسة او بواسطة غيره وكذا كل من استعمل هذه الاشياء او داخلها في البلاد المصرية مع علمة بتقليدها او بتزويرها وهذه الاشياء هى :- 
امر جمهورى او قانون او مرسوم او قرار صادر من الحكومة ، خاتم الدولة او امضاء رئيس الجمهورية او ختمة . 
اختام او تمغات او علامات احدى المصالح او احدى جهات الحكومة ختم او امضاء او علامة احد موظفى الحكومة . 
اوراق مرتبات او بونات او سراكى او سندات اخرى صادرة من خزينة الحكومة او فروعها . 
تمغات الذهب او الفضة . 
مادة 206 مكرر :- يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين على الجرائم الواردة في المادة السابقة اذا كان محلها اختاماً او تمغات او علامات لاحدى الشركات المساهمة او احدى الجمعيات التعاونية او النقابات المنشاة طبقا للاوضاع المقررة قانونا او احدى المؤسسات او الجمعيات المعتبرة قانونا ذات نفع عام . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنين اذا كانت الاختام او التمغات او العلامات التى وقعت بشانها احدى الجرائم المبينة في الفقرة السابقة خاصة بمؤسسة او شركة او جمعية او منظمة او منشاة اذا كانت الدولة او احدى الهيئات العامة تساهم في مالها بنصيب ما باية صفة كانت . 
مادة 207 :- يعاقب بالحبس كل من استحصل بغير حق على اختام او تمغات او علامات حقيقية لاحدى المصالح الحكومية او احدى جهات الادارة العمومية او احدى الهيئات المبينة في المادة السابقة واستعملها استعمالاً ضارا بمصلحة عامة او خاصة . 
مادة 208 :- يعاقب بالحبس كل من قلد ختما او تمغة او علامة لاحدى الجهات ايا كانت او الشركات الماذونة من قبل الحكومة او احد البيون التجارية وكذا من استعمل شيئاً من الاشياء المذكورة مع علمة بتقليدها . 
مادة 209 :- كل من استحصل بغير حق على الاختام او التمغات او النياشين الحقيقية المعدة لاحد الانواع السالف ذكرها واستعملها استعمالاً مضرا باى مصلحة عمومية او شركة تجارية او اى إدارة من ادارات الاهالى يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين . 
مادة 210 :- الاشخاص المرتكبون لجنايات التزوير المذكور بالمواد السابقة يعفون من العقوبة اذا اخبروا الحكومة بهذه الجنايات قبل تمامها وقبل الشروع في البحث عنهم وعرفوها بفاعليها الاخرين او سهلوا القبض عليهم ولو بعد الشروع في البحث المذكور . 
مادة 211 :- كل صاحب وظيفة عمومية ارتكب في اثناء تادية وظيفتة تزويرا في احكام صادرة او تقارير او محاضر او وثائق او سجلات او دفاتر او غيرها من السندات والاوراق الاميرية سواء كان ذلك بوضع امضاءات او اختام مزورة او بتغيير المحررات او الاختام او الامضاءات او بزيادة كلمات او بوضع اسماء او صور اشخاص اخرين مزورة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن . 
مادة 212 :- كل شخص ليس من ارباب الوظائف العمومية ارتكب نزويرا مما هو مبين في المادة السابقة يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن مدة اكثرها عشر سنين . 
مادة 213 :- يعاقب ايضا بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة او بالسجن كل موظف في مصلحة عمومية او محكمة غير بقصد التزوير موضوع السندات او احوالها في حال تحريرها المختص بوظيفته سواء كان ذلك بتغيير اقرار اولى الشان الذى كان الغرض من تحرير تلك السندات ادراجة بها او بجعله واقعة مزورة في صورة واقعة صحيحة مع علمه بتزويرها او يجعله واقعة غير معترف بها في صورة واقعة معترف بها . 
مادة 214 :- من استعمل الاوراق المزورة المذكورة في المواد الثلاث السابقة وهو يعلم تزويرها يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة او بالسجن من ثلاث سنين إلى عشر سنين . 
مادة 214 مكرر :- كل تزوير او استعمال يقع في محرر لاحدى الشركات المساهمة او احدى الجمعيات التعاونية او النقابات المنشاة طبقا للاوضاع المقررة قانونا او احدى المؤسسات او الجمعيات المعتبرة قانونا ذات نفع عام تكون عقوبتة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد عل عشر سنين اذا وقع التزوير او الاستعمال في محرر لاحدى الشركات او الجمعيات المنصوص عليها او لاية مؤسسة او منظمة او منشاة اخرى اذا كان للدولة او لاحدى الهيئات العامة نصيب في مالها باية صفة كانت . 
مادة 215 :- 
كل شخص ارتكب تزوير في محررات احد الناس بواسطة احدى الطرق السابق بيانها او استعمل ورقة مزورة وهو عالم بتزويرها يعاقب بالحبس مع الشغل . 
مادة 216 :- كل من تسمى في تذكرة سفر او تذكر مرور باسم غير اسمة الحقيقى او كفل احداً في استحصالة على الورقة المشتملة على الاسم المذكور وهو يعلم ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين . 
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت اى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 216 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى " 
مادة 217 :- 
كل من صنع تذكرة مرور او تذكرة سفر مزورة او زور في ورقة من هذا القبيل كانت صحيحة في الاصل او استعمل احدى الاوراق المذكورة مع عملة بتزويرها يعاقب بالحبس . 
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت اى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة 217 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى " . 
مادة 218 :- 
كل من استعمل تذكرة مرور او تذكرة سفر ليست له يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز ستة شهور او بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتى جنيه . 
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدتة على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 218 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى " 
مادة 219 :- 
كل صاحب لوكاندة او قهوة او اود او محلات مفروشة معدى للايجار وكذلك كل صاحب خان او غيرة ممن يسكنون الناس بالاجرة يوميا قيد في دفاتر الاشخاص الساكنين عنده باسماء مزورة وهو يعلم ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة شهور او بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتى جنيه . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 219 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى . 
مادة 220 :- 
كل موظف عمومى اعطى تذكرة سفر او تذكرة مرور باسم مزور مع علمة بالتزوير يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين او بغرامة لا تتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه فضلاً عن عزلة . 
" وتكون العقوبة السجن الذى لا تزيد مدته على خمس سنوات اذا ارتكبت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 220 تنفيذا لغرض ارهابى " . 
مادة 221 :- 
كل شخص صنع بنفسة او بواسطة شخص اخر شهادة مزورة على ثبوت عاهة لنفسة او لغيرة باسم طبيب او جرح بقصد انه يخلص نفسه او غيره من اى خدمة عمومية يعاقب عليها بالحبس . 
مادة 222 :- 
كل طبيب او جراح او قابلة اعطى بطريق المجاملة شهادة او بيانا مزورا بشان حمل او مرض او عاهة او وفاة مع علمه بتزوير ذلك يعاقب بالحبس او بغرامة لا تجاو خمسمائة جنيه مصرى فاذا طلب لنفسه او لغيره او قبل او اخذ وعدا او عطية للقيام بشئ من ذلك او وقع منه فعل نتيجة لرجاء او توصية او وساطة يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة في باب الرشوة . 
ويعاقب الراشى والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة للمرتشى ايضا . 
مادة 223 :- 
العقوبات المبينة بالمادتين السابقتين يحكم بها ايضا اذا كانت تلك الشهادة معدة لان تقدم إلى المحاكم . 
مادة 224 :- 
لا تسرى احكام المواد 211 ، 212 ، 213 ، 214 ، 215 على احوال التزوير المنصوص عليها في المواد 216 و 21 و 218 و 219 و 220 و 221 و 222 ولا على احوال التزوير المنصوصو عليها في قوانين العقوبات خاصة . 
مادة 225 :- 
تعتبر بصمة الاصبع كالامضاء في تطبيق احكام هذا الباب . 
مادة 226 :- 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنتين او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من قرر في اجراءات تتعلق بتحقيق الوفاة والوراثة والوصية الواجبة امام السلطة المختصة باخذ الاعلام اقوالا غير صحيحة عن الوقائع المرغوب اثباتها وهو يجهل حقيقتها او يعلم انها غير صحيحة وذلك متى ضبط الاعلام على اساس هذه الاقوال . 
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز سنتين او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من استعمل اعلاما بنحقيق الوفاة والوراثة والوصية الواجبة ضبط على الوجه المبين في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة وه عالم بذلك . 
مادة 227 :- 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز سنتين او بغرامة لا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه كل من ابدى اما السلطة المختصة بقصد اثبات بلوغ احد الزوجين السن المحددة قانونا لضبط عقد الزواج اقوالا يعلم انها غير صحيحة او حرر او قدم لها اوراقا كذلك متى ضبط عقد الزواج على اساس هذه الاقوال او الاوراق . 
ويعاقب بالحبس او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل شخص خولة القانون سلطة ضبط عقد الزواج وهو يعلم ان احد طرفيه لم يبلغ السن المحددة في القانون . 
*الباب السابع عشر : الاتجار في الاشياء الممنوعةوتقليد علامات اليبوستة والتلغراف*

مادة 228 :- 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين فقط : مل من ادخل في بلاد مصر بضائع ممنوع دخولها فيها او نقل هذه البضائع او حملها في الطرق لبيعها او عرضها للبيع او اخفاها او شرع في ذلك ما لم ينص قانونا عن عقوبة اخرى . 
مادة 229 :- 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المدونة في المادة السابقة من صنع او حمل في الطرق للبيع او وزع او غرض للبيع مطبوعات او نموذجات مهما كانت الطريقة صنعها تشابه بهيئتها الظاهرة علامات وطوابع مصلحتى البوسته والتلغراف المصرية او مصالح البوستة والتلغراف في البلاد الداخلة في اتحاد البريد مشابهة تسهل قبولها بدلاً من الاوراق المقلدة . 
يعتبر في حكم علامات وطوابع مصلحة البريد قسائم المجارية الدولية البريدية . 
يعاقب بنفس العقوبة من استعمل طوابع البريد المقلدة ولو كانت غير متداولة او التى سبق استعمالها مع علمة بذلك ويسرى هذا الحكم على قسائم المجاوبة الدولية المقلدة . 
مادة 229 مكرر :- 
كل من طبع او نشر او باع او عرض للبيع كتابا او مصنفا يحتوى على كل او بعض المناهج التعليمية المقررة في المدارس التى تديرها او تشرف عليها وزارة التعليم او احدى هيئات الادارة المحلية قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجهة المختصة يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة جنيه وبمصادرة الكتاب او المصنف .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 

قانون رقم 145 لسنة 2006 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950 
باسم الشعب 
رئيس الجمهورية 
قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتى نصه ، وقد أصدرناه " 
*( المادة الأولى )
* 
يستبدل بنص المواد 18 مكرراً (1) و124 و134 و136 و142 ( فقره أولى ) و143 ( فقره أخيرة ) و150 و 164 ( فقره ثانيه ) و166 و167 ( الفقرات الأولى والثانية والثالثة ) و168 ( الفقرتان الأولى والثانية و201 ( فقره أولى ) و237 ( فقره أولى ) و325 مكررا من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الصادر بالقانون رقم 150 لسنة 1950 النصوص الآتية : 

*مادة (18) مكررا (أ) :
* 
" للمجنى عليه أو وكيله الخاص ولورثته أو وكيلهم الخاص إثبات الصلح المتهم أمام النيابة العامة أو المحكمة بحسب الأحوال ، وذلك في الجنح والمخالفات المنصوص عليها في المواد 238 ( الفقرتان الأولى والثانية ) و241 ( الفقرتان الأولى والثانية ) و242 ( الفقرات الأولى والثانية والثالثة ) و244 ( الفقرتان الأولى والثانية ) و265 و321 مكرراً و323 و323 مكرراً ، و323 مكرراً " أولاً " و324 مكرراً و336 و340 و341 و342 و354 و358 و 360 و 361 ( الفقرتان الأولى والثانية ) و369 و370 و371 و373 و377 ( البند 9) و 378 البنود(6و7و9 ) و379 ( البند 4 ) من قانون العقوبات وفى الأحوال الأخرى التى ينص عليها القانون . 
ويجوز للمتهم أو وكيله إثبات الصلح المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة . 
ويجوز الصلح في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ، وبعد صيرورة الحكم باتاً: 
ويترتب على الصلح إنقضاء الدعوى الجنائية ولو كانت مرفوعة بطريق الإدعاء المباشر وتأمر النيابة العامة بوقف تنفذ العقوبة إذا حصل الصلح إثناء تنفيذها ، ولا أثر للصلح على حقوق المضرور من الجريمة " 

*مادة (124): 
* 
ولا يجوز للمحقق في الجنايات وفى الجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس وجوباً أن يستجوب المتهم أو يواجهه بغيره من المتهمين أو الشهود إلا بعد دعوة محاميه للحضور عدا حالة التلبس وحالة السرعة بسبب الخوف من ضياع الأدلة على النحو الذى يثبته المحقق في المحضر . 
وعلى المتهم أن يعلن اسم محاميه بتقرير لدى قلم كتاب المحكمة أو إلى مأمور السجن ، أو يخطر به المحقق ، كما يجوز لمحاميه أن يتولى هذا الإعلان أو الإخطار . 
وإذا لم يكن للمتهم محام ، أو لم يحضر محاميه بعد دعوته ، وجب على المحقق من تلقاه نفسه ، أن يندب له محاميا ً 
وللمحامى أن يثبت في المحضر ما يعن له من دفوع أو طلبات أو ملاحظات " 

*مادة ( 134 ) : 
* 
" يجوز لقاضى التحقيق بعد إستجواب المتهم أو في حالة هربه ، إذا كانت الواقعة جناية أو جنحة معاقباً عليها بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن سنه ، والدلائل عليها كافيه ، أن يصدر أمر بحبس المتهم احتياطيا ، وذلك إذا توافرت إحدى الحالات أو الدواعى الآتية :ــ 
1ــ إذ كانت الجريمة في حالة تلبس ويجب تنفيذ الحكم فيها فور صدوره . 
2 ـ الخشية من هروب المتهم . 
3 ـ خشية الأضرار بمصلحة التحقيق سواء بالتأثير على المجنى عليه أو الشهود أو بالعبث في الأدلة أو القرالن المادية ،أو بإجراء إتفاقات مع باقى الجناة لتغيير الحقيقة أو طمس معالمها . 
4 ـ توقى الإخلال الجسيم بالأمن والنظام العام الذى قد يترتب على جسامة الجريمة . 
ومع ذلك يجوز حبس المتهم إحتياطياً إذا لم يكن له محل إقامة ثابت معروف في مصر وكانت الجريمة جناية أو جنحه معاقبا عليها بالحبس " 

*ماده (136 ) :
* 
" يجب على قاضى التحقيق قبل أن يصدر أمرا بالحبس أن يسمع أقوال النيابة العامة ودفاع المتهم. 
ويجب أن يشمل أمر الحبس ،على بيان الجريمة المسندة إلى المتهم والعقوبة المقررة لها ، والأسباب التى بنى عليها الأمر . 
ويسرى حكم هذه المادة على الأوامر التى تصدر بعد الحبس الإحتياطى وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون " 

*ماده (142 )( فقرة أولى ):
* 
" ينتهى الحبس الإحتياطى بمضى خمسة عشر يوما على حبس المتهم ومع ذلك يجوز لقاضى التحقيق ، قبل إنقضاء تلك المدة ، وبعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة والمتهم ، أن يصدر أمرا بمد الحبس مدداً مماثله بحيث لا تزيد مدة الحبس في مجموعة على خمسة وأربعين يوما" 

*مادة (143) فقره أخيرة):
* 
"ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس الإحتياطى على ثلاثة أشهر ، ما لم يكن المتهم قد أعلن بإحالته إلى المحكمة المختصة قبل إنتهاء هذه المدة ،و يجب على النيابة العامة في هذه الحالة أن تعرض أمر الحبس خلال خمسة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ الإعلان بالإحالة على المحكمة المختصة وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة الأولى من المادة 151 من هذا القانون لإعمال مقتضى هذه الأحكام ، وإلا وجب الإفراج عن المتهم . فإذا كانت التهمه المنسوبة إليه جناية فلا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحبس الإحتياطى على خمسة شهور إلا بعد الحصول قبل انقضائها على أمر من المحكمة المختصة بمد الحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمسة وأربعين يوما قابلة للتجديد لمدة أو مدد أخرى مماثله ، وإلا وجب الإفراج عن المتهم . 
وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن تجاوز مدة الحبس الإحتياطى في مرحلة تحقيق الإبتدائى وسائر مراحل الدعوى الجنائية ثلث الحد الأقصى للعقوبة السالبة للجريمة ، وبحيث لا يتجاوز ستة أشهر في الجنح وثمانية عشر شهراً في الجنايات وسنتين إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هى السجن المؤبد أو الإعدام " 

*المادة (150) :
* 
" الأمر الصادر بالإفراج لا يمنع قاضى التحقيق من إصدار أمر جديد بالقبض على المتهم أو بحبسه إذا ظهرت أدلة جديدة ضده أو أخل بالشروط المفروضة عليه أوجدت ظروف تستدعى إتخاذ هذا الإجراء ، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة 143 من هذا القانون " 

*مادة (164 ) : ( فقره ثانية ) : 
* 
" ولها وحدها كذلك أن تستأنف الأمر الصادر في جناية بالإفراج المؤقت عن المتهم المحبوس إحتياطياً . وللمتهم أن يستأنف الأمر الصادر بحبسه إحتياطيا أو بمد هذا الحبس " 

*مادة (166):
* 
" يكون ميعاد الإستئناف عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدور الأمر بالنسبة إلى النيابة العامة ومن تاريخ إعلانه بالنسبة إلى باقى الخصوم ، عدا الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 164 من هذا القانون ، فيكون ميعاد إستئناف النيابة لأمر الإفراج المؤقت أربعا وعشرين ساعة ، ويجب الفصل في الإستئناف خلال ثمانية وأربعين ساعة من تاريخ رفعه ، ويكون إستئناف المتهم في أى وقت ، فإذا صدر قرار برفض إستئنافه ، جاز له أن يتقدم بإستئناف جديد كلما انقضت مدة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدور قرار الرفض " 

*مادة (167)  الفقرات الأولى ،الثانية ، الثالثة ):
* 
" يرفع الإستئناف أمام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة إذا كان الأمر المستأنف صادراً من قاضى التحقيق بالحبس الإحتياطى أو بمده فإذا كان الأمر المستأنف صادراً من تلك المحكمة ، يرفع الإستئناف إلى محكمة الجنايات منعقدة في غرفة المشورة ، وإذا كان صادراً من محكمة الجنايات يرفع الإستئناف إلى الدائرة المختصة ، يرفع الإستئناف في غير هذه الحالات أمام محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة إلا إذا كان الأمر المستأنف صادراً بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى في جناية أو صادراً من هذه المحكمة بالإفراج عن المتهم فيرفع الإستئناف إلى محكمة الجنايات منعقدة في غرفة المشورة . 
إذا كان ذلك الذى تولى التحقيق مستشاراً عملاً بالمادة 65 من هذا القانون فلا يقبل الطعن في الأمر الصادر منه إلا إذا كان متعلقاً بالإختصاص أو بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى أو بالحبس الإحتياطى أو بمده أو بالإفراج المؤقت ، ويكون الطعن أمام محكمة الجنايات منعقدة في غرفة المشورة . 
وفى جميع الأحوال يتعين الفصل في الطعن في أوامر الحبس الإحتياطى أو مده أو الإفراج المؤقت ، خلال ثمانية وأربعين ساعة من تاريخ رفع الطعن ، وإلا وجب الإفراج عن المتهم . 
وتختص دائرة أو أكثر من دوائر المحكمة الإبتدائية أو محكمة الجنايات لنظر إستئناف أوامر الحبس الإحتياطى أو الإفراج المؤقت المشار إليهما في هذه المادة " 

*مادة (168) : ( الفقرتان الأولى والثانية ) 
* 
" ينفذ الأمر الصادر بالإفراج المؤقت عن المتهم المحبوس إحتياطياً ما لم تستأنفه النيابة العامة في الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 166 من هذا القانون . 
وللمحكمة بنظر الإستئناف أن تأمر بمد حبس المتهم طبقاً لما هو مقرر في المادة 142 من هذا القانون " 

*مادة (201 )  فقره أولى ): 
* 
" يصدر الأمر بالحبس من النيابة العامة من وكيل نيابة على الأقل وذلك لمدة أقصاها أربعة أيام تاليه للقبض على المتهم أو تسليمه للنيابة العامة إذا كان مقبوضاً عليه من قبل . 
ويجوز للسلطة المختصة بالحبس الإحتياطى أن تصدر بدلاً منه أمراً بأحد التدابير الآتية : 
1ـ إلزام المتهم بعدم مبارحة مسكنه أو موطنه . 
2ـ إلزام المتهم بأن يقدم نفسه لمقر الشرطة في أوقات محددة . 
3ـ حظر المتهم أماكن محددة . 
فإذا خالف المتهم الإلتزامات التى يفرضها التدبير جاز حبسه إحتياطياً . 
ويسرى في شأن مدة التدبير أو مدها والحد الأقصى لها وإستئنافها ذات القواعد المقررة بالنسبة إلى الحبس الإحتياطى " 

*مادة (202): ( فقره ثانية )
* 
"وللقاضى مد الحبس الإحتياطى لمدة أو لمدد متعاقبة لا تجاوز كل منها خمسة عشر يوما : وبحيث لا تزيد مدة الحبس الإحتياطى في مجموعها على خمسة وأربعين يوماً " 

*ماده (205 ): فقره ثانيه ): 
* 
"وللمتهم أن يستأنف الأمر الصادر بحبسه إحتياطياً أو بمد هذا الحبس من القاضى الجزئى أو محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة ، وللنيابة العامة إذا استلزمت ضرورة التحقيق أن تستأنف الأمر الصادر من القاضى الجزئى أو من محكمة الجنح المستأنفة في غرفة المشورة بالإفراج عن المتهم المحبوس إحتياطياً وتراعى في ذلك أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة 164 والمواد من 165 إلى 168 من هذا القانون. 

*مادة (206 مكررا)(فقره أولى ):
* 
"يكون لأعضاء النيابة العامة من درجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل ــ بالإضافة إلى الإختصاصات المقررة للنيابة العامة ــ سلطات قاضى التحقيق في تحقيق الجنايات المنصوص عليها في الأبواب الأول و الثانى مكرراً والرابع من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات . ويكون لهم فضلاً عن ذلك سلطة محكمة الجنح المستأنفة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة المبينة في المادة 143 من هذا القانون في تحقيق الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القسم الأول من الباب الثانى المشار إليه بشرط ألا تزيد مدة الحبس في كل مره عن خمسة عشر يوما " 

*مادة (237) فقره أولى ): 
* 
" يجب على المتهم في جنحه معاقب عليها بالحبس الذى يوجب القانون تنفيذه فور صدور الحكم به أن يحضر بنفسه ، وإذا لم يكن المتهم الحاضر في جنحة معاقب عليها معاقب عليها بالحبس وجوباً محام ، وجب على المحكمة أن تندب له محامياً للدفاع عنه " 

*مادة(325) مكرراً:
* 
" لكل عضو نيابة ، من درجة وكيل نيابة على الأقل ، بالمحكمة التى من إختصاصها نظر الدعوى ، إصدار الأمر الجنائى في الجنح التى لا يوجب القانون الحكم فيها بالحبس أو الغرامة التى يزيد حدها الأدنى على خمسمائة جنيه فضلاً عن العقوبات التكميلية والتضمينات وما يجب رده والمصاريف . 
وللمحامى العام ولرئيس النيابة ، حسب الأحوال ، في ظرف عشرة أيام من تاريخ صدور الأمر الجنائى ، أن يأمر بتعديله أو بإلغائه وحفظ الأوراق والتقرير في الدعوى بأن لا وجه لإقامتها أو رفعها إلى المحكمة المختصة والسير في الدعوى الجنائية بالطرق العادية ، ولا يجوز إعلان الأمر للخصوم قبل إنقضاء هذه المدة " 

*( المادة الثانية )
* 
تضاف إلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المشار إليه ، مادة جديدة برقم 321 مكرراً الآتى : 

*" مادة (312مكرراً): 
* 
" تلتزم النيابة العامة بنشر كل حكم بات ببراءة من سبق حبسه إحتياطياً ، وكذلك كل أمر صادر بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية قبله في جريدتين يوميتين واسعتى الإنتشار على نفقة الحكومة ، ويكون النشر في الحالتين بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو المتهم أو أحد ورثته وبموافقة النيابة العامة في حالة صدور أمر بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى . 
وتعمل الدولة على أن تكفل الحق في مبدأ التعويض المادى عن الحبس الإحتياطى في الحالتين المشار إليهما في الفقرة السابقة وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات التى يصدر بها قانون خاص " 

*(المادة الثالثة )
* 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره . 
يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة ، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها . 
(حسنى مبارك ) 
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 20 جمادى الآخرة سنة 1427 هـ الموافق 15 يوليه سنة 2006 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
قانون الأسلحة والذخائر المصري مادة 1 1-يحظر بغير ترخيص من وزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه حيازة أو احراز الأسلحة النارية المبينة بالجدول رقم 2 وبالقسم الأول من الجدول رقم 3 وكذلك الأسلحة البيضاء المبينة فى الجدول رقم 1 المرافق (1). ولا يجوز بأى حال الترخيص فى الأ سلحة المبينة فى القسم الثانى من الجدول رقم 3 وكاتمات أو مخفضات الصوت والتلسكوبات التى تركب على الاسلحة النارية (2) . (1) استبدلت الفقرة الأولى من المادة 1 بالقانون رقم 165 لسنة 1981 (2) الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى مستبدلة بالقانون رقم 101 ولوزير الداخلية بقرار منه تعديل الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون بالا ضافة أو الحذف عدا الأسلحة المبينة بالقسم الثانى من الجدول رقم 3 فلا يكون التعديل فيها الا بالا ضافة: 
مادة 2 يسرى الترخيص من تاريخ صدوره وينتهى فى اخر ديسمبر من السنة الثالثة بما فى ذلك سنة الاصدار ويكون تجديد الترخيص لمدة ثلاث سنوات. أما التراخيص التى تمنح للسائحين فتكون لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر وفى جميع الأحوال لاتتغير مدة سريان الترخيص عند اضافة أسلحة جديدة اليه. 
مادة 3 الترخيص شخصى فلا يجوز تسليم السلاح موضوع الترخيص الى الغير قبل الحصول على ترخيص فى ذلك طبقا للمادة الأولى. 
مادة 4 لوزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه رفض الترخيص أو (3) استبدلت المادة الثانية بالقانون رقم 34 لسنة 1974. تقصير مدتة أو قصره على أنواع معينة من الأسلحة أو تقييده بأى شرط يراد. وله سحب الترخيص مؤقتا أو الغاؤه ويكون قرار الوزير برفض منح الترخيص أو سحبة أو الغاؤه مسببا. وعلى المرخص له فى حالتى والسحب والالغاء أن يسلم السلاح الى مقر البوليس الذى يقع دائرته محل اقامته وله أن يتصرف فيه بالبيع أو بغيره من التصرفات الى شخص مرخص له فى حيازته أو تجارته أو صناعته خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ اعلانه بالغاء أو السحبمالم ينص فى القرار على تسليمه فورا مقر البوليس التى يحدده ( 1) وللمرخص له أن يتصرف فى السلاح الذىى أودعه بقسم البوليس خلال سنة من تاريخ تسليمه الىالبوليس فاذا لم يتيسرله التصرف خلال هذه المدة اعتبر ذلك تنازلا منه للدولة عن ملكية السلاح وسقط حقة فى التعويض وتحسب مدة السنة بالنسبة الى القصر وعديمى الأهلية اعتبارا من تاريخ اذن الجهات المختصة بالتصرف فى السلاح وتخصص الأسلحة التى ألت الى الدوله لوزارة الداخلية . ه 
مادة 5 يعفى من الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة الأولى : (1) الوزراء الحاليون والسابقون . (2) موظفوا الحكومة العاملون المعينون بأوامر جمهورية أو بمراسيم فى الدرجة الأولى وكذلك الضباط العاملون . (3) موظفوالحكومة السابقون المدنيون والعسكريون من درجة مدير عام أو من رتبة لواء فأعلى (4) مديروا الأقاليم والمحافظون الحاليون والسابقون. (5) أعضاء السلكين الدبلوماسى والقنصلى والمصريون والأ جانب بشرط المعاملة بالمثل. (6) موظفو المخابرات الذين يشغلون وظائف المخابرات المنصوص عليها فى المادة التاسعة فقرةة أولى من القانون رقم 333 لسنة 1955 (7) أعضاء مجلس الشعب والشورى الحاليون والسابقون. (8)طلبة المدارس والمعاهد والجامعات داخل الأماكن التى تحدد بقرار من وزير التربية والتعليم بالاتفاق مع وزير الشئون البلدية والقروية لتدريبهم على الرماية (9) من يرى وزير الداخلية اعفاءه من الأجانب وأ عضاء مباريات الرماية الدولية. وعلى هءلاء جميعا أن يقدموا خلال شهر من تاريخ حصولهم على الأ سلحة بيانا بعددها وأوصافها الى مقر البوليس الذى يقع فى دائرته محل اقامتهم وتسلم الى كل من قدم البيان المذكور شهادة بذلك وعليهم الابلاغ كذلك عن كل تغيير يطر أعلى هذه البيانات خلال شهر من التغيير. ولوزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه اسقاط الاعفاء وتسرى فى شأن الاسقاط أحكام الالغاء المنصوص عليها فى المادة الرابعة 
مادة 6 لايجوز منح الترخيص بحيازة السلاح أو احرازه المنصوص عليه فى المادة 1 من هذا القانون الى (أ) من تقل سنه عن 21 سنة ميلادية (ب) من حكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية وكذلك من حكم عليه بعقوبة الحبس لمدة سنه على الأقل فى جريمة من جرائم الاعتداء على النفس أو المال أو العرض وكذلك من صدر عليه أكثر من مرة حكم با لحبس ولو لأقل من سنة فى احدى هذه الجرائم. (ج) من حكم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحربة فى جريمة مفرقعات أو اتجارة فى المخدرات أو سرقة أو شروع فيهاأو اخفاء أشياء مسروقة (د) من حكم عليه فى جريمة من الجرائم الواردة فى البابين الأول والثانى من الكتاب الثانى من قانون العقوبات (ح) من حكم عليه فى أى جريمة استعمل فيها السلاح أو كان الجانى يحمل سلاحا أثناء ارتكابها متى كان حمله يعتبر ظرفا مشددا فيها (و) المتشردين والمشتبه فيهم والموضوعين تحت مراقبة الشرطة . (ز) من ثبت اصابته بمرض عقلى أو نفسى . (ح) من لا تتوافر فيه اللياقة الصحية اللازمة لحمل السلاح وتحدد شروط اللياقة الصحية واثبات توافرها بقرار من وزير الداخلية . ( ط) من لايتوافر لديه الألمام بأحتياطات الأمن الواجبة عند التعامل مع السلاح ويحدد وزير الداخلية بقرار منه شروط احتياطات الأمن . وفى جميع الأحوال يلغى التصريح الممنوح اذا طرأ على المرخص له احد الأسباب المشار اليها فى البنود من (ب) الى (ج) من هذه المادة . 
مادة 7 ملغــــاة 
مادة 8 لايسرى أحكام هذا القانون الخاصة بحمل السلاح واحرازه وحيازته على أسلحة الحكومة المسلمة الى رجال القوة العاملة المأذون لهم فى حملها فى حدود القو انين واللوائح المعمول بها وطبقا لنصوصها وكذلك لايسرى هذه الأحكام على العمد ومشايخ البلاد والعزب بالنسبةلقطعة سلاح واحدة من الأسلحة المسموح الترخيص بحيازتها على أن يخطر عنها مركز أو قسم الشرطة التابع له طبقا للفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (5) 
مادة 9 لايجوز الترخيص لشخص فى حيازة أو احراز أكثر من قطعتين من الأ سلحة المبينة فى الجدول رقم 2 وقطعتين من الأ سلحة المبينة فى الجدول رقم 2 وقطعتين من الأ سلحة المبينة بالقسم الأول من الجدول رقم 3 ويسرى هذا القيد على فئات المعفيين من الترخيص طبقا للمادة الخامسة ويجوز بقررار من وزير الداخلية فى حالات الضرورة التصريح بقطع تزيد على المقرر فى الفقرة السابقة وعلى من يوجد فى حيازته أسلحة تزيد على المسموح بهههه أن يقدم طلبا خلال شهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون الى وزير الداخلية للترخيص له فى كل زيادة فاذا رفض الترخيص بكل الأسلحة الزائدة أو ببعضها وجب عليه أن يسلمها الى مقر البوليس التابع له محل اقامته خلال اسبوع من تاريخ اعلانه برفض بكتاب موصى عليه مصحوب بعلم الوصول على ان يكون له حق التصرف فيه طبقا لاحكام المادة الرابعة 
مادة 9 مكرر لا يجوز للشخص الحصول على اكثر من رخصة واحدة عن جميع الاسلحة المصرح له بحملها كما لا يجوز له الجمع بين شهادة الاعفاء والترخيص (1) . 
مادة 10 -يعتبر الترخيص ملغيا فى الأحوال الآتية : (1) فقد السلاح. (ب) التصرف فى السلاح طبقا للقانون (ج) الوفاة وتسرى على ذوى الشأن الأحكلم الواردة فى الفقرات الثلاث الأخيرة من المادة (4) من هذا القانون على أن تكون مدة التصرف فى السلاح خمس سنوات . 
مادة 11 على كل من يكون لديه سلاح من الأ سلاحة المبينة بالقسم الثانى من الجدول رقم 3 أن يقدمه لمقر البوليس الذى يقع فى دائرته محل اقامته خلال شهر من وقت العمل بهذا القانون وعلى وزارة الداخلية أن تؤدى تعويضا مناسبا عن كل سلاح من هذة الأ سلحة يقدم للبوليس اذا كان من قدمه مرخصا له به أو معفى من هذا الترخيص وقت العمل بهذا القانون 
مادة 11 مكرر لايجوز حمل الأسلحة فى المحال العامة التى يسمح فيها بتقديم الخمور ولا فى الأ مكنة التى سمح فيها بلعب الميسر ولا فى المؤتمرات والاجتماعات والأفراح. 
مادة 12 لايجوز يغير ترخيص خاص من وزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه استيراد الأ سلحة المنصوص عليها فى المادة الأولى وذخائرها والاتجار بها أو صنعها أو اصلاحها ويبين فى الترخيص مكان سريانة ولا يجوز النزول عنه ولوزير الداخلية أو من ينيبه عنه رفض اعطائه كما له تقير مدته أو قصره على أنواع معينة من ال سلحة والذخائر أو تقييده بما يراه من شروط لمصلحة الأمن العام وله سحبه فى أى وقت أو الغاؤه على أن يكون قراره فى حالتى السحب والالغاء مسببا. 
مادة 13 لايجوز التصريح بالاتجار فى الأسلحة وذخائرها أو اصلاحها فى القرى. وتعتبر قرية حكم هذا القانون كل وحدة سكنية تعتبر قرية حكم القانون رقم 106 لسنة 1957 فى شأن العمد والمشايخ ويخظر التصريح بما ذكر فى الفقرة الأولى فى المدن والبنادر التى تحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية ويحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية عدد الرخص التى تخصص لكل محافظة أو مديرية والاشتراطات التى يرى ضرورة توافرها فى المحل 
مادة 13 مكرر لايجوز التصريح بانشأء مصانع الأ سلحة والذخائر الا بعد الحصول على موافقة وزارتى الحربية والشئون البلدية والقروية على الموقع . 
مادة 14 على المرخص له الاتجار فى الأ سلحة أو ذخائرها أن يمسك دفترين لكل من الأ سلحة والذخائر الاتية يقيد فى أحدهما الوارد منها , وفى الثانى مايتم فيها من تصرفات: (أ) الأ سلحة النارية غير المششخنة . (ب) الأسلحة النارية المششخنة المنصوص عليها فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم 3. (ج) ذخيرة الأ سلحة النارية غير المششخنة . (د) ذخيرة الأ سلحة المششخنة والأتوما تيكية بما فيها المسدسات. (ح) أجزاء الأسلحة. 
مادة 15 يشترط أن تتوافر فى طالب الترخيص فى صنع الأ سلحة أو ذخائرها أو اصلاحها أو الاتجار بها أو استيرادها بالا ضافة الى الشروط المبينة فى المادة (7) من هذا القانون الشروط الآتية: (أ) أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة. (ب) أن يكون ملما بالقراءة والكتابة يعرف الحروف والأرقام الافرنجية. (ج) ألا يكون قدسبق الحكم بافلاسه أو بالتدليس أو فى جريمة جواهر مخدرة.(د) أن يحصل على ترخيص طبقا لقانون المحال العامة والخطرة والمقلقة للراحة. (ح) أن يودع خزانة مديرية الأمن التابع لها بصفة تأمين مبلغ ألف جنيه فى حالة الاتجار ومائتى جنيه فى حالة الاصلاح. (و) أن يجتاز اختبارا خاصا تحدد مواده وشروطه بقرار من وزير الداخلية. 
مادة 16 تحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية الكمية التى يسمح بها سنويا للمستورد أو التاجر من الأ سلحة المبينة فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم 3 وكذلك الذخائر اللازمة لها. 
مادة 17 - يسرى التصريح بالكميات المصرح باستيرادها لمدة ستة أشهر ويجوز مدها ستة أشهر أخرى. ويصادر اداريا كل سلاح أو ذخيرة استورد بدون ترخيص سابق من وزارة الداخلية. 
مادة 18 لايجوز منح الترخيص لمحال الاتجار فى الا سلحة وذخائرها فى الميادين والشوارع والطرقات التى تعين بقرار من وزير الداخلية. 
مادة 18 مكرر لايجوزالجمع بين تجارة الأ سلحة وذخائرها واصلاحها فى محل واحد. 
مادة 19 - يشترط فيمن برخص له فى اصلاح الأ سلحة علاوة على الشروط المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابعة ما يأتى: (أ) أن يكون محمود السيرة. (ب) أن يجتاز بنحاح امتحانا تعين مواده وشروط النجاح فيه والجهة التى تتولاهابقرار من وزيرالداخلية. (ج) أن يودع خزانة المحافظة أو المديرية مبلغ عشرين جنيها بصفة تأمين نقدا بكتاب ضمان صادر منبنك معتمد أو تأمين من احدى شركات التأمين. 
مادة 20 يحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية عدع مصلحى الأسلحة ( التوفكجية ) الذين يسمح لهم بالترخيص فى كل محافظة أو مديرية. 
مادة 21 على المرخص له فى اصلاح الأ سلحة أن يمسك دفترين أحدهما للوارد فيه كل ما يسلم من الأ سلحة على أ، يوقعه صاحب السلاح بالتسليم. 
مادة 22 لايجوز الترخيص فى ادارة مصنع للأ سلحة أو الذخائر الابعد استيفاء الشروط التى يقررها وزيرالداخلية والشئوان البلدية أو من ينيبه كل منها . 
مادة 23 تكون الدفاتر المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون طبقا للنماذج التى تقررها وزارة الداخلية ومرقومة بأ رقام مسلسلة ومختومة بخاتم المحافظة أو المديرية. 
مادة 24 - لايجوز نقل الأ سلحة أو الذخائر من جهة الى أخرى بغير ترخيص خاص من المحافظ أو المديرية الذى تقع فى دائر اختصاصه الجهة المنقولة منها الأ سلحة أو الذخائر ويبين فى الترخيص كمية الأ سلحة أو الذخائر المرخص فى نقلها والجهة المنقولة منها والجهة المنقولة اليها واسم كل من الراسل والمرسل اليه وكذلك خط السير ووقت النقل وأية شروط أخرى يرى فرضها لمصلحة الأمن العام. 
مادة 25 يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن شهر وبغرامه لاتقل عن خمسين جنيها ولا تزير على خمسمائة جنيه كل من حاز أو أحرز تلك الأ سلحة فى أماكن التجمعات او وسائل النقل أو أماكن العبادة. 
مادة 26 يعاقب بالسجن وغرامة لاتجاوز خمسمائة جنيه كل من يجوز أو يحرز بالذات أو بالواسطة بغير ترخيص سلاحامن الأ سلحة المنصوص عليها بالجدول رقم (2) المرافق. ويعاقب بالأ شغال الشاقة كل من يجوز أو يحرز بالذات أو بالوساطة بغير ترخيص سلاحا من الأ سلحة المنصوص عليها بالقسم الثانى من الجدول رقم. ولايجوز تطبيق المادة (17) من قانون العقوبات بالنسبة للعقوبات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرات الثلاث السابقة اذا كان الجانى من الأ شخاص المذكورين فى البنود من ب الى ومن المادة (7) (1) . ويعاقببا لسجن وبغرامة لاتجازو خمسين جنيها كل من يحوز أو يحرز بالذات أوبالواسطة ذخائر مما تستعمل فى الأ سلحة المنصوص عليها بالجدولين (2 ,3). وتكونالعقوبة الأ شغال الشساقة المؤقتة اذا كان الجانى من الأشخاص المذكورين بالبنود من ب الى ومن المادة (7) من هذا القانون ومع عدم الاخلال بأ حكام الباب الثانى مكررامن قانون العقوبات تكون العقوبة الأ شغال المؤقتة أو المؤبدة لمن حاز أو أحرز بالذات أو بالواسطة بغير ترخيص سلاحا من الأ سلحة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 1من هذا القانون أو ذخائر مما تستعمل فى الأ سلحة المشار اليها أو مفرقعات أو أماكن العبادة وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا كانت حيازة أو احراز تلك الأ سلحة أو الذخائر أو المفرقعات بقصد استعمالها فى أى نشاط يخل بالأمن العام أو بالنظام العام أو بقصد المساس بنظام الحكم أو مبادىء الدستور او السلام الاجتماعى (1) . 
مادة 27 يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لاتجاوز عشرين جنيها أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من خالف أحكام المادة الخامسة. 
مادة 28 (1) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن شهر وبغرامة لاتقل عن مائة جنيه ولاتزيد على خمسمائة جنيه كل من اتجر أو استورد أو صنع بغير ترخيص الأ سلحة البيضاء المبينة بالجدول (1) ويعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز ألف جنيه كل من اتجر أو استورد أو صنع أوأصلح بغير ترخيص سلاحا ناريا من الأ سلحة المنصوص عليها فى الجدول رقم (2) . وتكون العقوبة الأ شغال الشاقة المؤقتة اذا كان السلاح ممانصعليه فى البند (أ9 - من القسم الأول من الجدول رقم (3) وتكون العقوبة الأ شغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا كان أو فى القسم الثانى من الجدولرقم (3) 
مادة 28 مكرر اذا لم يتقدم المخص له بطلب تجديد قبل نهاية مدة الترخيص بشهر يخطر بخطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول ليتقدم بطلب التحديد خلال تلك المدة . ويعاقب كل من يجرز سلاحا انتهت مدة الترخيص له به لعدم تقديمه طلب التجديدفى الميعاد وبغرامة لايقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولا تزيد على خمسين جنيها اذا لم يسلم سلاحه فور انتهار الترخيص واذا انقضت مدة ستة أ شهر دون تسلم السلاح أو تجديد الترخيص به تكون العقوبة الغرامة التى لاتقل عن خمسين جنيها ولاتزيد عن 500 جنيه واذا زادت تلك المدة على سنة تصاعف الغرامة. 
مادة 29 كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون يعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة جنيهات أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
مادة 30 (1)- يحكم فى غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المادة 28 مكررا بمصادرة الأ سلحة والذخائر موضوع الجريمة وذلك علاوة على العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى المواد السابقة وتخصص الأ سلحة التى ألت الى الدولة لوزارة الداخلية. 
مادة 31 يعفى من اعقاب الأ شخاص الذين يحوزون أو يحرزون أسلحة أو ذخائر على وجه مخالف لأحكام هذا القانون فى تاريخ العمل به اذا طلبوا الترخيص فيها خلال شهرمن هذا التاريخ أو قاموا خلال هذه الفترة بتسليم ملديهم منها الى مقر البوليس الذى يتبعه محل اقامتهم أو بتقديم الا خطار المنصوص عليه فى المادة الخامسة كما يعفون من العقوبات المقررة لأية جنحة تكون قد وقعت منهم فى سبيل الحصول على تلك الأشبياء. 
مادة 31 مكرر يعفى من العقاب كل يجوز أو يحرز بغير ترخيص أ سلحة نارية أو ذخائر مما تستعمل فى الأ سلحة والمذكورة فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون اذا قام بتسيلم تلك الأ سلحة والذخائر الى مكتب البوليس فى محل اقامته خلال مدة تنتهى يوم 15 نوفمبر سنة 1954 كما يعفى كذلك من العقوبات المترتبة على سرقة تلك الأ سلحة أو على اخفاء تلك الأ شياء المسروقة (1). ولا يسرى هذا الاعفاء على كل من تم ضبطه حائز أو محرزا لأ سلحة نارية أو ذخائر بغير ترخيص قبل بدء سريان هذا القانون. 
مادة 31 مكرر "2" يعاقب كل عمدة أو شيخ تضبط فى دائرته أ سلحة أو ذخائر لم يسلمها حائزها تنفيذا لأحكام المادة السابقة بغرامة قدرها أربعون جنيها اذا ثبت علمه بوجودها ولم يبلغ عنها وتتعدد الغرامات بقدر عدد الأ سلحة المضبوطة. 
مادة 31 مكرر "3" تصرف بالطريقة الادارية مكافأة مالية قدرها عشرون جنيها لكل شخص يرشد عن سلاح أو أكثر من الأ سلحة الصالحة للا ستعمال أو ذخائر أو مفرقعات ولم تسلم تطبيقا هذه لأحكام المادة 31 (أ) متى أدى ارشاده الى ضبط هذه الأ سلحة أو ذخائر أو المفرقعات وصدر الحكم بالادانة فيها طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون 
مادة 32 يكون لموظفى قسم الرخص بمصلحة الأمن العام الذين يندبهم وزير الداخلية صفة مأمورى الضرط القضائى فى تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات التى تصدر تنفيذا له ولهم ولسائر مأمورى الضبط القضائى حق دخول محال صنع الأ سلحة والذخائر أو اصلاحها أو الاتجار بها لفحص الدفاتر وغيرها للتحقق من تنفيذ هذا القانون واجراء التحريات اللازمة فيما يتعلق بيع الأ سلحة. 
مادة 33 يكون رسم الترخيص أربعمائه قرش عن السلاح الأول فاذا تعددت الأ سلحة يكون الرسم مائتى قرش عن كل سلاح اخر ويكون الرسم مائة قرش عن الترخيص المؤقت للسائحين. ويكون رسم التجديد ثلاثمائة قرش عن السسلاح الأول ومائة وخمسين قرشا عن كل سلاح أخر. وتسرى هذه الرسوم على الأ شخاص المعفيين من الحصول على الترخيص طبقا للمادة 5 من القانون رقم 394 لسنة 1954 المشار اليه عدا من يصدر باعفائهم منها قرار من وزير الداخلية . ويجوز بقرار من وزير الدخلية اعفاء من يؤدى خدمات للأمن العام من رسوم الترخيص والتجديد(1). 
مادة 34 -يفرض رسم قدره مائة وخمسون جنيها عن رخصة الاتجار فى الأسلحة ذخائرها أو صنعهاوتجدد الرخصة الاتجار فى الأ سلحة أو ذخائرها أو صنعها وتجدد الرخصة كل ثلاث سنوات برسم قدره خمسون جنيها كما يفرض رسم ترخيص لاصلاح الأ سلحة قدره خمسة وعشرون جنيها وتجدد الرخصة كل ثلاث سنوات برسم قدره عشرة جنيهات 
مادة 35 على الأ شخاص المرخص لهم فى الاتجارفى الأ سلحة والذخائر أو استيرادها أو اصلاحها أو صنعها أن يخطروا المحافظ أوالمدير بكتاب موصى عليه بعلم وصول خلال شهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون بجميع البيانات اللازمة عن محل تجارتهم وعن الأ سلحة والذخائر الموجودة بها لتعطى لهم رخص طبقا لهذا القانون فاذا لم يقدم الا خطار فى الميعاد اعتبرت تلك الرخص ملغاة. 
مادة 35 مكرر (1) - يعتبر أ سلحة نارية فى حكم هذا القانون أجزاء الأ سلحة النارية المنصوص عليها بالجدولين 2 .3 وكاتمات أو مخفضات الصوت والتلسكوبات المعدة لتركيبها للأ سلحة النارية. ويعاقب على ال تجار فيها أو استيرادها أو صنعها أو أصلاحها بالمخالفة لأ حكام هذا القانون بذات العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى هذا الشأن على الأ سلحة النارية الكاملة. ويسرى حكم الفقرة السابقة على حيازة أو احراز الأجزاء الرئيسية للأ سلحة النارية المبينة بالجدول رقم (4) المرافق أو كاتمات أو منخفضات الصوت والتلسكوبات التى تركب على الأسلحة المذكورة. 
مادة 36 يلغى الأمر العالى الصادر بتاريخ 27 أبريل سنة 1905 بتنفيذ جدول الأ سلحة والأدوات والذخائر المزخص بادخالها فى القطر المصرى ولائحة البوليس المختصة بالاتجار بها وكذلك القانون رقم 58 لسنة 1949 بشأن الأ سلحة وذخائرها. 
مادة 37 على وزارة الداخلية والعدل والشئون البلدية والقروبة كل فيما يخصه تنفيذ هذا القانون ولوزير الداخلية اصدار القرارت اللازمة لتنفيذه ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره فى الجريدةالرسمية 
رئاسة الجمهورية فى 8 ذى القعدة سنة 1373 ( 8 يوليو سنة 1954) 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

محتويات البحث :

- المقدمة .
المبحث الاول : صور المساهمة الجنائية .

ا المطلب الاول : التمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والتبعية .
- النظرية الشخصية .
- النظرية الموضوعية .
- اهمية التمييز بين المساهمتين .

المطلب الثاني : تكييف مسؤولية الشريك .
- نظام وحدة الجريمة .
- نظرية تعدد الجرائم .

المبحث الثاني : المساهمة الجنائية في القانون .
المطلب الاول : الفاعل في القانون العراقي .
المطلب الثاني : الشريك في القانون العراقي .

المراجع . 



المقدمــــــــة

غالبا ما تقع الجريمة من قبل شخص واحد اذا فكر وحده بالمشروع الاجرامي وصمم على تنفيذه ونفذ الوقائع المادية المؤدية الى الجريمة . وفي حالات اخرى تقع الجريمة من مجموعة من الاشخاص يتعاونون على ارتكابها . وقد تتماثل ادوارهم وما يقومون به من نشاطات مادية او معنوية في تحقيق النتيجة الجرمية وقد تختلف. فقد يقتصر دور البعض على التهيئة والتحضير فيما يقوم الاخرون بالافعال المادية ، كما قد يقوم البعض بالتحريض على الجريمة فيما ينفذ الباقون موضوع التحريض ، او ربما يستخدم شخص غيره لارتكاب جريمة ويكون هذا الغير غير مسؤول قانونا عن هذه الجريمة. هذه الحالات التي يساهم فيها اكثر من شخص في ارتكاب جريمة واحدة تسمى بالمساهمة الجنائية او كما يسميها البعض الاخر بالمساهمة في الجريمة او الاشتراك فيها.

يتضح مما تقدم ان المساهمة في الجريمة تعني اشتراك شخصين او اكثر في جريمة واحدة سواء تماثلت ادوارهم او اختلفت في ارتكابها. وحتى تتحقق المساهمة لابد ان يتوافر شرطان:

1- تعدد الجناة:
وهو ان يقوم شخص بالتعاون مع غيره في تنفيذ جريمة ما، سواء تماثلت ادوارهم في الجريمة كما لوقام كل منهم بأطلاق النار على شخص المجني عليه فأردوه قتيلا، او ما اذا قام شخصان بسرقة منزل فحمل كل منهما جزء من المال المسروق. وقد تتباين ادوارهم في الجريمة كما لوقام الاثنان بسرقة المال وحمل كل منهما جزء من المال المسروق فيما قام الثالث بمراقبة الطريق. المهم في تحقق المساهمة ان يكون اكثر من شخص ساهم في ارتكاب جريمة ما سواء اشترك بعضهم في التخطيط دون التنفيذ او اشتركوا جميعا في التخطيط والتنفيذ.

2- وحدة الجريمة:
لا يكفي الشرط الاول لقيام المساهمة الجنائية بل لابد من تحقق شرط آخر هو وحدة الجريمة المرتكبة ، وتكون نتيجة التعاون المشترك بين الجناة. كما لو تعاون شخصان على قتل ثالث وفعلا تم ازهاق روحه نتيجة هذا التعاون ، بغض النظر عن دور كل منهما في تحقيق النتيجة الجرمية . على ان وحدة الجريمة تعني وحدة ركنيها المادي والمعنوي.

يعتبر الركن المادي للجريمة التي يتعاون على ارتكابها اكثر من شخص هو وحدة النتيجة التي قصدها الجناة من تعاونهم . فاذا ما كانت النتيجة المقصودة واحدة كان الركن المادي لها واحدا. ولا يختلف الامر بعد ذلك فيما اذا كانت هذه النتيجة قد تحققت بفعل مادي واحد كما لوقام شخصان باطلاق النار على المجني عليه فأردياه قتيلا. او ان النتيجة تحققت بأكثر من فعل مادي كما لوقام احد الجناة بكسر باب المنزل ، بينما قام الاخران بفتح الباب وسرقة الاموال ، فاعمال الجناة الثلاثة تهدف جميعها الى تحقيق نتيجة واحدة الا هي جريمة السرقة ، والتي تعتبر اعتداء على حق يحميه القانون .

اما وحدة الركن المعنوي فهي العلاقة الذهنية التي التي تربط بين المساهمين في الجريمة الواحدة. وما تعنيه العلاقة الذهنية قصد المساهم التداخل في الجريمة لتحقيق نتيجتها الجرمية. فمتى توفرقصد التداخل لدى كل المساهمين قامت الرابطة الذهنية بينهم وبالتالي تحققت وحدة الركن المعنوي للجريمة. ولا يشترط كي يتحقق قصد التداخل ان يكون هناك اتفاق مسبق بين الجناة وان كان الاغلب كذلك. فيمكن ان يتوفر قصد التداخل لدى المساهمين لتتحقق المساهمة الجنائية نتيجة المصادفة وليس نتيجة الاتفاق . كما لو اراد ( أ ) طعن ( ب ) بسكين قاصدا قتله فصادف ذلك مرور ( ج ) الذي هو عدو ( ب ) فقيّد يديه مما سهل على ( أ ) الاجهاز عليه وقتله فتحقق لدى ( ج ) قصد التداخل في الجريمة دون ان يكون بينهما اتفاق مسبق .

تعتبر العلاقة الذهنية التي يحققها قصد التداخل الاساس في تحقق المساهمة الجنائية. فتدور المساهمة معها وجودا وعدما ، فاذا ما قامت الرابطة الذهنية بين المساهمين كنا بصدد جريمة تنتجها مساهمة الجناة ، وفي حالة انعدامها فنكون بصدد جرائم متعددة ، ويُسأل في الحالة الاخيرة كل فاعل عن فعله. سواء تشابهت الافعال المادية التي يقوم بها الجناة او اختلفت. ومثال تشابه الافعال المادية كما لو وجد شخصان في آن واحد يسرقان في منزل واحد دون ان يتفقا على السرقة وانما كان وجودهما مصادفة في ذات المنزل ولذات الغرض .

اما اختلاف الافعال المادية كما لو ان شخصا اطلق عيارا ناريا على شخص آخر قاصدا قتله الا ان الطلق الناري اصابه في قدمه فلم تكن الاصابة قاتلة ، فيما جاء ثالث فسرق محفظة المجني عليه دونما اتفاق مع الجاني الاول ، فلا يعتبر الجاني الاول مساهما في جريمة الثاني، كما لايعتبر الثاني مساهما مع الاول ، وانما يُسأل كل عن جريمته. فيُسأل الاول عن الشروع في القتل حيث خاب فعله ولم يحقق نتيجته ، في حين يُسأل الثاني عن جريمة السرقة. وسبب عدم تحقق المساهمة الجنائية في المثال السابق هو عدم وحدة الركن المادي لان النتيجة لم تكن واحدة في الفعليين الماديين ، اضافة الى عدم تحقق وحدة الركن المعنوي الذي يعني الرابطة الذهنية بين الجانيين . فلم يقم قصد التداخل من قبل احد الجانيين في عمل الجاني الاخر .

وبما ان المتفق عليه في المساهمة الجنائية انها لا تتحقق الابتحقق وحدة الركنين المادي والمعنوي للجريمة الواحدة. ووحدة الركن المعنوي لا تكون الا اذا قامت الرابطة الذهنية بين المساهمين . فاذا ما تخلفت الرابطة الذهنية - التي تتحقق بتحقق قصد التداخل في الجريمة الواحدة بين المساهمين – تخلفت تبعا لذلك المساهمة الجنائية. وهو امر ان صح في بعض الحالات فانه لا يصح في حالات اخرى .
لتوضيح الرأي نطرح المثالين التاليين :
الاول: لو اراد ( أ ) قتل (ب ) فاطلق عليه النار فاصابه بقدمه وهي اصابة غير قاتلة ولكنها اضعفته عن المقاومة فصادف ذلك مرور ( ج) الذي هو عدو الى (ب ) فاستغل ضعف مقاومته فوجه اليه طعنة بسكين قضت عليه . رغم عدم وجود اتفاق مسبق بين ( أ ) و ( ب ) فيكون حسب الرأي السائد يسأل كل من الجانيين عن جريمته ولا يعتبر الاول مساهما في جريمة الثاني كأن يسأل ( أ ) عن جريمة الشروع في القتل في حين يسأل ( ب ) عن جريمة القتل .
على ان الواقع يقول ان عمل الجاني الاول يعتبر مقدمة ضرورية لعمل الثاني. فلولا عمل الاول لما استطاع الثاني ان يتم عمله. وبذلك تقوم بينهم نوع من المساهمة غير المباشرة والتي نستطيع ان نطلق عليها المساهمة المادية رغم تخلف العلاقة الذهنية بين الجانيين . لانه من غير الممكن القول بأن عمل الاول مستقل تماما عن عمل الثاني ، اذ لولا الاول لماحدث الثاني .
اضافة الى ذلك فان الجريمة تقع بصدور مادياتها من الجاني وان تخلف الركن المعنوي وان اختلف تكييفها والعقوبة المقررة لها . في حين لا يكفي الركن المعنوي وحده لوقوع الجريمة الا نادرا . وفي موضوع البحث قد تتحقق الرابطة الذهنية بين شخصين او اكثر لسرقة منزل ما ولكن لا تتحقق المساهمة الجنائية في جريمة السرقة الا اذا كانت قد وقعت ماديات الجريمة . اضافة الى ان الركن المادي هو الوسيلة الى معرفة الركن المعنوي فكيف يكون كذلك ويهمل .
يترتب على ذلك ان المساهمة ( المادية او غير المباشرة ) تتحقق بتحقق الركن المادي حتى لو لم تتحقق وحدة الركن المعنوي . ويكون ذلك واضحا اذا عرفنا ان القانون جعل المساعدة في ارتكاب الجريمة وسيلة من وسائل المساهمة ، في حين ان المساعدة قد تكون آنية وغير مسبوقة بأتفاق.
ولهذا اضطر بعض المشرعين الى اعتبار من لم يدخل في جريمة ارتكبها غيره شريكا فيها مادام انها كانت جريمة محتملة لجريمة اخرى. كما لواتفق شخصان على سرقة منزل واثناء خروجهما من المنزل صادف احدهم صاحب المنزل فقتله. فيعتبر المساهم الثاني شريكا رغم انه لم يشترك في جريمة القتل. لان جريمة القتل كانت نتيجة محتملة لجريمة السرقة.

اما المثال الثاني :
فهو ما اذا تصادف وجود ( أ ) و ( ب ) في منزل واحد لغرض السرقة دون ان يكون عمل اي منهما مقدمة لعمل الثاني ودون ان يكون بينهما اتفاق مسبق ولم يقم اي منهما بالتداخل في عمل الاخر. فلم يقم احدهم مثلا بكسر الباب مما سهل دخول الثاني اليها .ففي هذا المثال تختلف الحالة تماما عما هي عليه في المثال الاول . فهنا يسأل كل منهما عن جريمته والسبب هو عدم وجود مساهمة مادية او معنوية بينهما .

يترتب على ذلك نتيجتان :
الاولى ان المساهمة المادية لا تتحقق الا ان يتوفر شرطان:
1- ان يكون عمل احد الجناة مقدمة ضرورية لعمل الجناة الاخرين . اذ يتوقف عمل الاخرين على عمل الجاني الاول .
2- ان يكون العمل الاول ( المقدمة الضرورية ) عملا غير مشروع اصلا . كما في المثال الاول وهو اصابة المجني عليه من قبل الجاني الاول . اما اذا كان عمل الاول مباحا اصلا الا انه اكتسب الجرمية نتيجة عمل الثاني فلا تتحقق المساهمة المادية وانما نكون بصدد مساهمة من نوع آخر نطلق عليه المساهمة المعنوية. كما لواعار احدهم سكينا لاخر لقتل ثالث، فاذا عدل الاخر عن جريمة القتل فلا يعتبر عمل اعارة السكين جريمة اما اذا اتم عمله فيعتبر المنفذ مساهما اصليا بينما يعتبر الثاني شريكا او مساهما تبعيا .
نخلص من كل هذا ان المساهمة على ثلاث اقسام:
1- المساهمة العامة اذا تحقق في الجريمة الواحدة وحدة ركنيها المادي والمعنوي .
2- المساهمة المادية وتكون بتحقق الركن المادي وتخلف الركن المعنوي .
3- المساهمة المعنوية وهي عكس المادية يتحقق فيها الركن المعنوي وتتعدد فيها الافعال المادية .


المبحث الاول
صور المساهمة في الجريمة

قلنا ان ادوار المساهمين في الجريمة الواحدة قد تتماثل وقد تختلف. ولا اشكال في الحالة الاولى ما اذا كان الدور الرئيسي يتكون من فعل مادي واحد يؤدي الى وقوع الجريمة ، على ان يكون الى جانبه شريك يقوم بدور غير رئيسي . ولا اشكال حتى في حال تعدد الادوار المتشابهة الرئيسية بحيث تؤدي جميعها الى نتيجة اجرامية واحدة ، فتعتبر في هذه الحالة افعالا اصلية ويسمى القائمون بها بالمساهمين الاصليين . ولكن يظهر الاشكال في حالة ما اذا اختلفت الادوار بين المساهمين فبعضها يكون رئيسيا والاخر يكون دورا ثانويا ، اما ما هي الحدود الفاصلة بين الادوار الرئيسية والثانوية. وما اهمية الفصل بين النوعين من الادوار حيث ان القائميين بالنشاطات الرئيسية يطلق عليهم المساهمون الاصليون، اما اصحاب النشاطات الثانوية فيطلق عليهم بالمساهميين التابعين، وما فائدة التمييزهذا ما سنتناوله في المطلبين التاليين:

المطلب الاول
التمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والتبعية 

تختلف مساهمة الشركاء في الجريمة الواحدة تبعا لادوارهم فيها، وعلى هذا فالشائع ان للمساهمة صورتين:
المساهمة الاصلية: ويتحقق هذا النوع من المساهمة اذا ماكان للمساهم بالجريمة دور رئيسي فيها ، ويسمى صاحب الدور الرئيسي بالمساهم الاصلي او الفاعل.
المساهمة التبعية: اما اذا كان دور المساهم في الجريمة دورا ثانويا ، فيسمى صاحب الدور بالشريك او المساهم التبعي وتسمى مساهمته تبعا لدوره بالمساهمة التبعية.

لكن لابد من معرفة الحد الفاصل بين هذين النوعين من المساهمة ، مما ينبغي تبني معيار يفصل بين اعمال الفاعل ( المساهم الاصلي ) وبين الشريك ( الفاعل التبعي ). واختلف الفقه في المعيار وتنازعته نظريتان:

اولا- النظرية الشخصية:
اعتمدت هذه النظرية الركن المعنوي للجريمة معيارا للتمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والتبعية لان الفاعل هو من تتوفر لديه نية ما اذا كانت الجريمة من فعله الخاص، وانه هو صاحب المشروع وما الاخرون الذين اشتركوا معه في الجريمة الا تابعين له يعملون لحسابه ويساعدونه في اتمام مشروعه. اما الشريك من يعتبر الجريمة ليست فعله وانما هي فعل غيره ودوره في الجريمة هو مساندة صاحب المشروع ، وبعبارة ادق ماهو الا عامل يعمل لحساب الفاعل.

يتبين ان النظرية الشخصية تعوّل على الركن المعنوي في التمييز بين المساهمتين وتغفل الركن المادي للجريمة ولا تهتم به في هذا المجال. فهي تعول على دور الفاعل في تحقيق الجريمة حتى لو لم يقم بأي عمل تنفيذي فيها. فمن يضع خطة لسرقة بنك ومن يحصل على اكبر حصة من الاموال المسروقة يعتبر هو صاحب المشروع ، واذا كان كذلك فهو الفاعل حتى لو لم يشترك في التنفيذ. فيكفي ان يكون قصده ان المشروع مشروعه الخاص ومن يعمل معه فهو تابع له ينفذ المشروع على ارض الواقع .

يؤخذ على النظرية الشخصية انها لم تتبن معيارا واضحا يسهل معه التمييز بين المساهمتين ، وانما اخذت بمعيار فضفاض يصعب معه التمييز بينهما. فقد تتحقق ظروف قاهرة تجبر بعض المساهمين التابعين الى تبني المشروع الاجرامي على انه مشروعهم ، وهو في الحقيقة مشروع مساهم آخر يخاف الاول من بطشه فيظهر خلاف نيته الحقيقية ، او انه يقع تحت وطأة الاغراء المادي ، او بدافع علاقة القربى كأن يكون صاحب المشروع هو ابن الشريك ، فتأخذه الرأفة على ابنه فيدعي بأنه صاحب المشروع ، وبذلك يظهر خلاف الحقيقة مما يؤثر سلبا على سير العدالة او يحول دون تحققها. ولصعوبة تحديد الاعتبارات الشخصية للمساهمين تم تبني النظرية الموضوعية.

ثانيا النظرية الموضوعية ( المادية ):
على عكس ما ذهبت اليه النظرية الشخصية فقد تبنت النظرية الموضوعية الركن المادي للجريمة كمعيار للتمييز بين نوعي المساهمة. وبهذا يكون فعل ونشاط المساهم معيارا لدوره في الجريمة. فاذا ما ارتكب المساهم فعلا يعد من اعمال تنفيذ الجريمة فيعتبر مساهم اصلي ، اما اذا كان سلوكه ممهدا لسلوك فاعل آخر كأن يكون عملا من اعمال التحضير والاعداد للجريمة فيكون في الحالة الاخيرة مساهما تبعيا ( شريك ) .

تعتبر هذه النظرية اكثر دقة من النظرية السابقة ، حيث تعتمد الاولى الاعتبارات الشخصية التي يصعب تحديدها كما ذكرنا بينما تعتمد النظرية المادية الفعل المادي الذي غالبا ما يكون وسيلة الى تشخيص نية الفاعل وبالتالي تحديد دوره في الجريمة. على ان النظرية الاخيرة لا تخلو من النقد ، حيث لا يمكن دائما اعتماد الركن المادي لمعرفة دور المساهم فيها ولذلك اخذت بعض القوانين بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي الذي اعتبرته المساهم الاصلي مع انه لم ينفذ اي عمل مادي بل دفع غيره الى التنفيذ. كما ان السلوك او النشاط المعنوي ربما يكون اكثر خطورة من السلوك المادي ، فواضعي الخطط الاجرامية هم اكثر خطورة من منفذيها.

لذلك لا يمكن الاستغناء عن اي من النظريتين في تحديد دور المساهم في الجريمة. بمعنى انه في الوقت الذي نأخذ بسلوك ونشاط المساهم في تحديد دوره في الجريمة علينا ان لا نغفل الاعتبارات الشخصية المتعلقة بذلك المساهم ، وبذلك نكون اكثر قربا للعدالة مما لواخذنا بأحد النظريتين واهملنا الثانية ، لعدم خلوهما من النقد كما ذكرنا .

ثالثا – اهمية التمييز بين المساهمتين الاصلية والتبعية:

1- من حيث الخطورة الاجرامية:
تظهر اهمية التمييز في ان من قام بدور رئيسي في تنفيذ الجريمة يكون اجرامه اكثر خطورة من اجرام صاحب الدور الثانوي. لان من يرتكب عملا ماديا ينفذ به عناصر ووقائع الجريمة يكون قد اصر على الاجرام، وذلك يكون اكثر خطرا ممن قام بعمل تمهيدي او تحضيري، وقد لايكون في ذاته عملا مخالفا للقانون وانما اكتسب عدم مشروعيته من عمل آخر.

2- من حيث العقوبة:
اذا كانت هناك قوانين قد ساوت في العقوبة بين الفاعل والشريك كالمصري والعراقي، الا ان هناك قوانين اخرى قد فرقت بين العقوبتين، فجعلت عقوبة الفاعل اشد من عقوبة الشريك. ولكن حتى القوانين الاولى التي ساوت في العقوبة لم تجعل هذه المساواة مطلقة. ففي حالات معينه يقرر المشرع للمساهم التبعي عقوبة تختلف عن عقوبة الجريمة والتي هي عقوبة الفاعل. وهذا ما اشارت اليه المادة ( 50 ) من قانون العقوبات العراقي ( كل من ساهم بوصفه فاعلا او شريكا في ارتكاب جريمة يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها مالم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك ). وفي الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون خلافا لهذه المادة تظهر ثمرة التمييز بين صورتي المساهمة. وهذ اما اخذ به المشرع التونسي في الفصل (34 م ج ).

3- من حيث كونها ظرفا مشددا:
اعتبرت الكثير من القوانين ان المساهمة ظرف مشدد للجريمة، كما فعل المشرع العراقي في جريمة السرقة ( ف2 م440 ) قانون العقوبات العراقي. اما الرأي الراجح في الفقه فلا يعتبر تعدد الجناة ظرفا مشددا الا في حالة تعدد المساهمين الاصليين في الجريمة. وعليه وحسب الراي الاخير لاتعتبر المساهمة ظرفا مشددا للجريمة اذا كان هناك فاعل واحد وان تعدد الشركاء(2).

4- من حيث الصفة الجرمية لفعل الشريك:
ذكرنا بان فعل الشريك يستعير صفته الجرمية من فعل الفاعل الاصلي. وبذلك يكون المعول عليه في فرض العقاب هو صفة الفاعل الاصلي دون صفة الشريك. فاذا ما تخلف ركنا من اركان الجريمة لدى الفاعل الاصلي فلا تعتبر الجريمة قائمة حتى وان توفر ذلك الركن لدى الشريك ، كجريمة الرشوة التي يشترك لتحققها صفة الوظيفة عند الفاعل.



المطلب الثاني
تكييف مسؤولية الشريك

اذاكانت المساهمة تقوم على اساسين، تعدد الجناة ووحدة الجريمة ، كما ان عمل كل مساهم يعتبر ضروري لاكمال النتيجة الجرمية. ولا يهم بعد ذلك ما اذا تشابهت ادوارهم او اختلفت، انما المهم هي توفر علاقة بين المساهم الاصلي والمساهم التبعي والتي تعتبر ضرورية لمعرفة ما اذا كانت الجريمة المرتكبة نفذت بواسطة المساهمة الجنائية ام انها جرائم متفرقة يسأل عنها فاعلها فقط. ولما كانت مسؤولية الشريك تدور وجودا وعدما مع مسؤولية الفاعل فكان لابد من تكييف العلاقة بينهما. وبهذا الصدد انقسم الفقه الى مذهبين ، اخذ المذهب الاول بنظام وحدة الجريمة كأساس لتحديد العلاقة بين الفاعل والشريك بينما تبنى المذهب الاخر نظام تعدد الجرائم.


اولا – نظام وحدة الجريمة ( الاستعارة ):
تذهب هذه النظرية الى ان الافعال سواء كانت ثانوية ( اعمال المساهمين التابعين ) او افعالا اصلية (افعال المساهمين الاصليين ) تؤدي جميعها الى تنفيذ المشروع الاجرامي وبها جميعا تتحقق النتيجة الاجرامية وبهذا نكون امام جريمة واحدة تعاون على ارتكابها اكثر من شخص، وبالتالي يسأل الجميع عن الجريمة التي هي نتاج تعاونهم. اما كيفية تحقق مسؤولية الشركاء مع ان ما يقومون به من اعمال هي مباحة وغير معاقب عليها قانونا. يجيب انصار هذا المذهب بان مسؤولية الشركاء تحققت عن افعالهم المباحة اصلا، من استعارتهم الصفة الجرمية من اعمال الفاعليين الاصليين، وهذه الاستعارة المطلقة. 

ترتكز هذه النظرية على فكرة الاستعارة المطلقة بحيث تنقل جرمية الفاعل الى الشريك، فيُسأل الثاني كمسؤولية الاول، ولم تقف عند هذا الحد بل تنقل الى الشريك الظروف المشددة للجريمة. اما لو امتنع الفاعل عن القيام بفعله فلا تتحقق مسؤولية الشريك وبالتالي لايعاقب. فلو ان احدا اعار آخر سكينا لقتل ثالث. اذا نفذ المستعير جريمته وقام بفعل القتل يعتبر الاول شريكا. على الرغم من ان فعل الاعارة لو أُخذ مجردا عن فعل القتل لكان فعلا مباحا ولم يشكل جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون، انما اصبح جريمة نتيجة قيام المستعير بجريمة القتل، وللعلاقة بين القتل والاعارة اصبح الفعل الاخير جريمة، فالاعارة استعارت صفتها الجرمية من فعل القتل وبهذا تحققت مسؤولية الشريك. دليلهم في ذلك لو لم يقم المستعير بجريمة القتل فلا يعاقب الشريك لان فعله مباح.

واخذ المشرع الفرنسي بالاستعارة المطلقة وعنه اخذ المشرع المصري المادة ( 41 ) وكذا فعل المشرع التونسي في الفصل ( 32 م ج ). ولم تسلم نظرية الاستعارة المطلقة من النقد فقد وجهت الهيا انتقادات شديدة منها:

1- انها تربط بين مسؤولية الشريك ومسؤولية الفاعل الاصلي، فلا تتحقق الاولى الا بتحقق الثانية مع العلم ان الشريك في حالات كثيرة يكون اكثر خطورة من الفاعل الاصلي كما في حالة التحريض، واستنادا الى هذه النظرية لا يعاقب المحرِض الا اذا ارتكب المحرَض ما حرض عليه. الامر الذي دفع بعض التشريعات الى اعتبار المحرض شريكا وعاقبته بعقوبة مستقلة، حيث اعتبرت تبعة المحّرض مستقلة عن تبعة المحرَّضَ كما هو الحال في قانون العقوبات السوري المادة ( 216 ).

2- مساواتها بين الفاعل الاصلي والشريك، مع تفاوتهما في الخطورة الاجرامية، لان دور الشريك في الغالب اقل خطورة من دور الفاعل الاصلي.

3- تنسحب ظروف الجريمة وظروف الفاعل الاصلي على الشريك فيكون مشمولا بها.

هذه الانتقادات وغيرها دفعت البعض الى التخلي عن نظرية الاستعارة المطلقة وحلت محلها الاستعارة النسبية، والتي تتفق مع الاستعارة المطلقة في استعارت الصفة الجرمية لفعل الشريك من فعل الفاعل الاصلي، الا انها تفترق عنها في تخفيف العقوبة عن الشريك لان دوره ثانويا قياسا الى دور الفاعل الاصلي. وانقسمت القوانين في تخفيف العقوبة عن الشريك، فمنها نص عليه صراحة الامر الذي جعل تخفيف العقوبة بالنسبة للشريك امرا الزاميا، في حين اتجهت قوانين اخرى اتجاها آخر حيث تركت مسألة تخفيف العقوبة الى تقدير القاضي وهذا مافعله المشرع السوري.
يؤخذ على الاستعارة النسبية انها جعلت افعال الشريك دوما اخف من افعال الفاعل الاصلي ، وهذه ليست قاعدة مضطردة، اذ يمكن في حالات اخرى يحدث العكس. ولما لم تسلم نظرية الاستعارة بشقيها المطلق والنسبي من الانتقادات اتجه بعض الفقهاء الى تبني نظرية الجرائم المتعددة لتكييف مسؤولية الشريك.

ثانيا – نظرية تعدد الجرائم:
ان الاساس الذي تقوم عليه هذه النظرية هو استقلال مسؤولية الفاعل الاصلي عن الشريك، لانها تتبنى فكرة تجزئة الجريمة الى ادوار وكل من هذه الادوار يشكل جريمة قائمة بذاتها. ولما كان دور كل مساهم يشكل جريمة مستقلا عن ادوار الشركاء الاخرين فيُسأل كل فاعل عن نشاطه. وعلى هذا لا يستمد الشريك الصفة الاجرامية لفعله من فعل الاصيل كما هو الحال في نظرية الجريمة الواحدة. انما يسأل عن فعله دون الالتفات الى فعل الاصيل او المساهمين الاخرين. فلو اتفق اكثر من شخص على جريمة قتل فحرض احدهم على القتل فيما اخفى الثاني الفاعل في بيته بينما قام الثالث بتنفيذ الجريمة. فيُسأل الاول عن فعل التحريض بينما تكون جريمة الثاني هي فعل التستر او الاخفاء بينما يُسأل الثالث عن جريمة القتل.
يترتب على ذلك نتيجتان:
1- اذا لم يرتكب الفاعل الجريمة فان الشريك يظل مسؤولا كما في التحريض على القتل. فاذا لم ينفذ المحرَض فعل القتل فان المحرِّض يبقى مسؤولا عن التحريض, لان وفق هذه النظرية كل مساهم يسأل عن فعله ، فلا يستمد فعل الشريك المسؤولية من فعل الفاعل الاصيل.
2- فعل كل مساهم يختص بالظروف التي احاطت به ولا يتأثر بظروف افعال المساهمين الاخرين.

ما يؤخذ على هذه النظرية هو تفتيتها للمشروع الاجرامي بحيث يجعل الجريمة الواحدة تتفرع الى عدة جرائم. اضافة الى انه يقضي على فكرة الخطورة الجنائية للمساهمة.

يلاحظ ان المشرع العراقي وان اخذ بنظام الجريمة الواحدة التي تعتمد اساسا على مذهب الاستعارة المطلقة حيث قرر معاقبة الشريك بنفس العقوبة المقررة للجريمة. الا انه جعل لذلك استثناءات بموجبها يكون للشريك عقوبة تختلف عن عقوبة الفاعل اذا ( نص القانون على خلاف ذلك ) وهذا ما اشارت اليه المادة ( 50 ) من قانون العقوبات العراقي. كما ان المشرع العراقي اخذ بنظرية الاستعارة النسبية عندما ترك للقاضي حق تفريد عقوبة الفاعل والشريك ولم يطبق الظروف الشخصية المشددة للعقوبة والخاصة بالفاعل على الشريك. وبذلك يكون المشرع العراقي قد تفادى الانتقادات الموجهة الى الاستعارة المطلقة والاستعارة النسبية بسلوكه طريقا وسطا بين الاستعارتين. 

واخذ المشرع المصري في المادة ( 41 ) بالاستعارة المطلقة وعاقب الشريك بنفس عقوبة الفاعل الا انه استثنى من ذلك حالات نص عليها القانون. ومن نص الفصل (32 م ج ) التونسية يتبين ان المشرع التونسي تبنى نفس المذهب، حيث نقل الى الشركاء جريمة المجرم الاصلي وكذلك نقل اليهم الظروف المادية المشددة. اما في الفصل ( 33 ) فيعاقب الشريك بنفس عقوبة الاصيل مالم ينطبق عليه الفصل ( 53 ).





المبحث الثاني 
المساهمة الجنائية في القانون

تناولت التشريعات العقابية المساهمة في الجريمة فذكرت المساهمين الاصلين ثم تناولت الشركاء والعقوبة المقررة لهما وسريان الظروف على الشريك. فجعل المشرع العراقي المساهمة في الجريمة موضوع المواد (47 – 54 ) الواردة في الفصل الخامس من الكتاب الاول. وتناولت المادة (47 ) منه المساهم الاصلي واطلقت عليه اسم الفاعل فيما تناولت المادة (48 ) الشريك. اما المشرع التونسي فقد ذكر في الفصل ( 32 ) الافعال المكونه للركن المادي للمشاركة وذكر انها اما ان تكون سابقة على وقوع الجريمة او متزامنه معها او لاحقة لها وبذلك اتفق مع المشرع المصري في ذكر الافعال اللاحقة على الجريمة وخالف المشرع العراقي كما سنرى ذلك. ولم يختلف المشرع المصري عن المشرع العراقي في تعداده للفاعلين الاصليين في المادة ( 39 ) من قانون العقوبات المصري. اما الشركاء فتم ذكرهم بموجب المادة ( 40 ). وذلك ما سنبحثه في المطلبين اللاحقين:


المطلب الاول
الفاعل في القانو ن العراقي 

تناولت المادة ( 47 ) من قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل بفقراتها الثلاث المساهمين الاصلين واطلقت عليهم الفاعلين . وحالة رابعة اشارت اليها المادة ( 49 ) وهي الشركاء المذكورين في المادة ( 48) اذا حضروا وقت ارتكاب الجريمة او وقت ارتكاب اي فعل من الافعال المكونة لها . وبذلك يكون الفاعلون في قانون العقوبات العراق اربعة وعلى النحو التالي:



1- من يرتكب الجريمة لوحده:
يتبادر الى الذهن من القراءة الاولية للفقرة الاولى من المادة ( 47 ) اعلاه انها اعتبرت ان المساهم هو من يقوم بالفعل لوحده، وفي هذه الحالة لاتتحقق المساهمة لتخلف ركن تعدد المساهمين، وسبق القول ان المساهمة تقوم على ركنين تعدد المساهمين ووحدة الجريمة. واذا كان الامر كذلك فلماذا ذكر المشرع هذه الحالة في موضوع المساهمة ؟ الجواب على ذلك هو ان المشرع افرد المادة ( 47 ) بفقراتها الثلاث الى الفاعلين الاصليين . والفاعل الاصلي هنا يكون قد ارتكب فعل الجريمة لوحدة مع وجود شركاء آخرين ثانويين لم يذكرهم كون الحديث منصبا على المساهم الاصلي . كما لوحرض – أ - آخرهو – ب – لقتل – ج - فاستعار ب سكينا من – د – وقتل ج. فهنا نكون امام مساهم اصلي واحد هو ب الذي نفذ جريمة القتل مع مساهمين آخرين هما ( أ ، د ) الا انهما شركاء وليسا فاعلين.

2- من يرتكب الجريمة مع غيره:
وتتحقق هذه الصورة اذا شارك اكثر من فاعل في ارتكاب الركن المادي للجرية، سواء اكان الركن المادي يتكون من فعل واحد ساهم في اتيانه اكثر من فاعل. كما لو ساهم اثنان في اطلاق النار على شخص فاردياه قتيلا. او ان الركن المادي يتكون من اكثر من فعل ويأتي كل مساهم احد الافعال. ويتحقق ذلك في صورتين:

أ – اذا قام كل مساهم بفعل يكفي وحده لوقوع الجريمة فيعتبر مساهما اصليا، كما لواتى اكثر من مساهم بأفعال متماثلة وكلا منها يكفي قانونا لوقوع جريمة . كما لو اتفق مجموعة من الاشخاص على سرقة منزل وحمل كل منهم قسما من المال المسروق وبما ان جريمة السرقة تتحقق بوضع اليد على مال الغير، فيعتبر كل منهم مساهما اصليا في جريمة السرقة. لان فعل كل مساهم من هؤلاءيشكل جريمة لوحده. 

ب – اذا كان فعل كل مساهم لايكفي وحده لتحقق جريمة، ولا يهم ان تكون افعالهم متماثلة ام لا،
انما تقع الجريمة متى اجتمعت جميع افعال المساهمين، فاذا ما اجتمعت افعالهم تحقق الركن المادي للجريمة. كما لو حرر احدهم السند المزور وقام الثاني بالتوقيع عليه، وهنا ساهم الاثنان في الركن المادي للجريمة ووقعت الجريمة باجتماع عملهما.

3- من قام اثناء ارتكابها بعمل من اعمالها:
وهذا ما اشارت اليه الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 47 ) حيث اعتبرت فاعلا اصليا كل من يقوم بفعل يدخل في تنفيذ الجريمة. وليس المراد من هذه الافعال ان تكون جزء من الركن المادي لان مثل هذه الافعال تشملها الفقرة السابقة، ولو اراد المشرع ذلك لكان تكرارا لا فائدة منه ، انما كان قصد المشرع هو تلك الافعال التي تحقق البدء بتنفيذ الشروع في الجريمة. وذكر المشرع هؤلاء المساهمين لانهم يدخلون في الجريمة دون الدخول بالركن المادي لها الا ان افعالهم تؤدي الى الركن المادي مباشرة(3). مثال هذه الحالة كما لو كسر احدهم باب المنزل ودخل الثاني لسرقته فكلاهما فاعلا اصليا من سرق ارتكب الفعل المكون للركن المادي للجريمة حيث وضع يده على المال ونقل حيازته ، بينما الثاني دخل في ارتكابها ولو لم يات بفعل يعتبر جزء من الركن المادي للجريمة ، الا انه فعل تحقق به البدء بالتنفيذ فهو متصل بالركن المادي ومؤدي اليه. 

4- الفاعل المعنوي:
يختلف الفاعل المعنوي عن غيره من الفاعلين فهو لم يشترك باي فعل من الافعال المكونة او المؤدية الى الركن المادي للجريمة. انما يقوم بانتهاز نقطة ضعف في غيره فيستعمله كأداة لتنفيذ جريمته.

اعتبر المؤتمر السابع الذي نظمته الجمعية الدولية لقانون العقوبات في اثينا عام 1957 الفاعل غير المباشر هو من يدفع الى ارتكاب الجريمة منفذا غير مسؤول عنها جزائيا. كما اعتبر المحرض هو من يحمل عمدا شخصا آخر على ارتكاب جريمة (4).

وهنا لابد من التمييز بين المحرض والفاعل المعنوي.فالثاني يدفع شخصا لا يعلم بجرمية العمل الذي يقوم به ولذلك فهو غير مسؤول عن فعله جزائيا كحسن النية او عدم الادراك. كما لوطلب احدهم من آخر في المطار ان يساعده في حمل الحقيبة وتقوم الشرطة بتفتيش الحقيبة فاذا بها مخدرات. اما المحرض فيرتكب جريمته بواسطة شخص يعلم ان ما يقوم به يشكل جريمة وبالتالي فهو مسؤول عن فعله. اضافة لذلك الفاعل المعنوي يعتبر فاعلا اصليا لان الشخص الذي ارتكب الفعل الكون للركن المادي للجريمة ماهو الا وسيلة استخدمها الفاعل المعنوي كما لو استخدم يده في تنفيذ الجريمة او استخدم عربة دفعها تجاه المجني عليه فقتله او اي وسيلة اخرى. كما ان الفاعل المعنوي يشمل معنى اوسع من التحريض الامر الذي حدى بالمشرع العراقي ان يذكر عبارة ( من دفع باية وسيلة ) حتى وان كانت هذه الوسيلة اقل درجة من التحريض.

وقد ظهرت نظرية الفاعل المعنوي والفصل بينها وبين التحريض، لان الاخير يؤدي الى افلات المحرض من العقوبة اذا كان الفاعل للجريمة غير مسؤول جزائيا عنها. بما ان فعل الشريك يكتسب الصفة الجرمية من الفاعل الاصلي وهنا الفاعل الاصلي غير مسؤول وهذا يعني عدم مسؤولية المحرض. لذلك ظهرت نظرية الفاعل المعنوي التي وسعت في مفهوم الفاعل. واخذ بذلك الفقه والقضاء في المانيا (5).
وقد اثار موضوع الفاعل المعنوي جدلا فقهيا واسعا، وانقسم الفقهاء الى مؤيد لهذه النظرية ومعارض لها. وتباينت التشريعات في الاخذ بها، فمن التشريعات من نص عليها صراحة، بينما عزف عن ذكرها القسم الاخر وكأنما ترك امرها للقضاء ليقول كلمته فيها. والمشرع العراقي من اخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي ونص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة ( 47 ).

4 – الشريك الذي يحضر ارتكاب الجريمة:
ولم تشترط المادة (49 ) من قانون العقوبات العراقي ان يباشر الشريك اي عمل من الاعمال المادية للجريمة بل اكتفت بحضوره اثناء ارتكاب الجريمة ليكتسب صفة المساهم الاصلي. كما لم تشترط المادة ان يكون حضور الشريك وقت تمام الفعل او الافعال المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة بل اعتبرت الشريك مساهما اصليا حتى قبل التنفيذ او المباشرة بأي فعل من الافعال التنفيذية. الا انه ينبغي ان يكون الحضور على علم الشريك ورغبته لا ان يكون نتيجة المصادفة. وتبعا لذلك فمن يراقب الطريق بينما يسرق الاخرون يعتبر مساهما اصليا في الجريمة.

ما اخذ به المشرع العراقي من ان حضور الشريك اثناء ارتكاب الجريمة ليس من ابداعه. انما نادت به النظرية الشخصية حيث جعلت المعيار للتمييز بين الفاعل والشريك معيارا شخصيا قوامه ما يثبت من قصد الجاني بعمله. ولكون الشريك هنا اتخذ خطوة ابعد من الاشتراك وذلك لانه قام بمؤازرة المساهم الاصلي فيها وحضوره دل على رغبته في الدخول في ارتكابها(6).

على ان ماتجب الاشارة اليه هو ما يلي:
1- يشترط في الفاعل الاصلي ان يساهم في دور رئيسي في الجريمة او ان يقوم بعمل يتحقق بموجبه البدء في التنفيذ المحقق للشروع في الجريمة. على ان يكون قد اتى بعمله الاخير وقت تنفيذ الجريمة والا فلايعتبر مساهما اصليا انما شريكا. فلو قام احدهم بكسر الباب ليدخل الثاني للسرقة وفعل دخل وسرق يعتبر كل منهما فاعلا في الجريمة. اما اذا كسر الباب ودخله الثاني في وقت آخر غير وقت الكسر وقام بعملية السرقة فيعتبر الاول شريكا بينما الثاني فاعلا(7).

2 – القصد الجرمي او الجنائي شرط لابد منه لتحقق صفة الفاعل الاصلي في المساهمة. وقد سبقت الاشارة الى هذا الموضوع بالقول ان القصد الجرمي لا يتحقق الا بتحقق نية التداخل في الجريمة لدى المساهم . ما يترتب على ذلك اذا قام اكثر من فاعل في ماديات الجريمة ولم تقم بينهم الرابطة الذهنية فلا نكون امام مساهمة اصلية ، وانما امام عدة جرائم ارتكبها عدة اشخاص ويسأل كل منهم عن الجريمة التي ارتكبها.

3- قد يرتكب احد المساهمين جريمة اخرى غير الجريمة التي تم الاتفاق عليها ولم تكن نتيجة محتملة للجريمة المتفق عليها. ففي هذه الحالة يسأل مرتكبها لوحده عنها دون الاخرين الذين تنحصر مسؤوليتهم عن الجريمة التي اتفقوا عليها. بينما الاول تتحقق مسؤوليته عن الجريمة التي ارتكبها بمفرده والغير متفق عليها ولم تكن نتيجة للجريمة الاصلية، اضافة الى مسؤوليته عن الجريمة المتفق عليها. كما لو اتفق عدة اشخاص على سرقة منزل وفي الطريق صادف احدهم عدوا له فقتله. فلا يسأل عن جريمة القتل الا القاتل. اما اذا كانت الجريمة هي نتيجة محتملة للجريمة المتفق عليها فيُسأل الجميع عنها. كما لو اتفقوا على سرقة منزل واثناء نقل المواد المسروقة احس صاحب المنزل فقتله احدهم ولم يشترك الاخرون بأي فعل مادي او تحريض او غيره في هذه الجريمة. يُسأل الجميع عن جريمتي القتل والسرقة، صحيح ان من قام بالقتل هو شخص واحد ولم يشاركه غيره من المساهمين الا ان جريمة القتل هي ( نتيجة محتملة للمساهمة التي حصلت ) وهذا مانصت عليه المادة ( 53 ) من قانون العقوبات العراقي .

عقوبة المساهم الاصلي:
يعاقب الفاعل او المساهم الاصلي بالعقوبة التي يقررها القانون للجريمة ( المادة 50 ع ع ). ولا يهم ما اذا كان الفاعل قد ارتكبها لوحده او مع غيره حتى لوكان العمل الذي قام به المساهم الاصلي لا يعدو ان يكون شروعا فيها فيما لو أُ خذ بمفرده. كما لو اطلق شخصان النار على المجني عليه وكانت اصابة احدهم هي الاصابة القاتله، يعاقب الاثنان بعقوبة القتل العمد. وهذا ما اخذت به محكمة تمييز العراق بقرارها (ب 1966 ) جنايات ، 1964في 23 /1 / 1965 بقولها ( اذا تحققت المساهمة الاصلية فلا عبرة بالفعل المنسوب الى كل واحد من المساهمين في الجريمة )(8).

ويعاقب المساهم الاصلي بعقوبة الشروع عن الجريمة التي اراد ارتكابها اذا اوقف سلوكه او تخلفت نتيجته لسبب لادخل لارادة الفاعل به. ويلاحظ ان قانون العقوبات العراقي لا يعتبر تعدد الفاعلين الاصليين ظرفا مشددا للجريمة بشكل مطلق. ولكنه جعل تعدد الفاعلين في بعض الجرائم ظرفا مشددا كما في جريمة السرقة.

المطلب الثاني
الشريك في القانون العراقي

تتحقق المساهمة التبعية اذا كان دور المساهم ثانوي في تنفيذ الجريمة، ويطلق على القائم بهذا الدور بالشريك او المساهم الثانوي او التبعي. وغالبا مايكون دور المساهم التبعي مباحا قانونا، وانما يكتسب صفته الجرمية من فعل المساهم الاصلي.

اتجهت معظم التشريعات الى النص على صور المساهمة التبعية ومنها قانون العقوبات المصري في المادة ( 40 ) ، كذلك فعل قانون العقوبات العراقي في المادة ( 48 ). الا ان بعض التشريعات ومنها التونسي ذكرت بعض الاعمال التي تشكل الركن المادي للمساهمة وقسمتها من الناحية الزمنية الى افعال سابقة لوقوع الجريمة ، كالارشاد والتحريض، وافعال متزامنة مع وقوع الجريمة، وهي الاعانة على الاعمال التنفيذية شريطة ان تكون الاعانة فعلا ماديا يقوم به الشريك ولا يشترط فيه ان يكون من الاعمال المكونة للركن المادي اذ لوكانت كذلك لاصبح المساهم فاعلا اصليا لا شريكا كما في حالة التدخل في تنفيذ الركن المادي لجريمة الزنا الفصل 
(236 م ج ) والبغاء الفصل (231 م ج). و المشاركة اللاحقة وهي التي اثارت جدلا اذ كيف يشارك شخص في فعل تم قبل تدخله ؟ وان مثل هذا الفعل لا يعتبر مشاركة في الجريمة التي تمت وانما جريمة قائمة بذاتها. وحسما لهذا الجدل ذهبت بعض التشريعات الى اعتبار عملية اخفاء المسروق مساهمة تبعية او اشتراك في جريمة السرقة مثل المشرع التونسي والمصري وقانون العقوبات السوري.

اورد المشرع العراقي في المادة ( 48 ) صور المساهمة التبعية على سبيل الحصر. وهي اما تحصل قبل وقوقع الجريمة او تحصل وقت تنفيذ الجريمة فقط. ولم يذهب المشرع العراقي الى ماذهب اليه المشرع المصري والسوري والتونسي. ادناه الحالات كما وردت في قانون العقوبات العراقي:


1- التحريض:
وهو النشاط الذي يهدف الى التأثير على تفكير شخص بحيث يخلق لديه فكرة المشروع الاجرامي. وان يقوم المحرَّض بتنفيذ موضوع التحريض. كما لوحرض شخص آخر على القتل ووقعت جريمة القتل بناء على التحريض. ويشترط في محل التحريض ان يكون جريمة قانونا. ولا يقع التحريض في غير ذلك كما لوحرض شخص آخر على الكراهية فان هذا التحريض لا يحقق المساهمة التبعية في جريمة القتل فيما اذا قتل احد الشخصين الاخر.

يتحقق التحريض اذا كان مقرونا بوعد او وعيد او هدية او مخادعة او غيرها من الامور التي تدفع المحرَّض الى التفكير جديا بارتكاب الجريمة المحرض عليها. واغفل المشرع العراقي تعداد وسائل التحريض كما فعلت بعض التشريعات ومنها المصري والليبي والكويتي، خلافا لما ذهبت اليه بعض التشريعات. وقد احسن المشرع العراقي صنعا اذ ترك موضوع تقدير هذه الوسائل الى تقدير قاضي الموضوع.

وينبغي ان يكون التحريض مباشرا، ويكون كذلك اذا انصب على موضوع يعتبر جريمة. اما اذا انصب على فعل لايعتبر جريمة فلا يصلح ان يكون وسيلة للمساهمة التبعية. فأثارة البغضاء بين شخصين لا يحقق المساهمة التبعية في جريمة القتل العمد فيما لوقام احدهما بقتل الثاني.

كما ينقسم التحريض الى تحريض عام عندما يوجه الى مجموعة من الناس وفي هذه الحالة يكون علنيا عن طريق استخدام وسائل الاعلام لايصاله الى هذه الجماعة. والى تحريض خاص او فردي عندما يكون موجها الى شخص معين او اشخاص معينين. والتحريض العام اكثر خطورة من الخاص.

ولخطورة التحريض يعتبر في بعض الحالات اكثر خطورة من من الفعل الذي يقوم به المحرَّض.ولذلك عمدت بعض التشريعات الى المعاقبة على التحريض حتى لولم ينتج آثاره. وبذلك يعتبر جريمة مستقلة خارجا عن نطاق المساهمة التبعية. كما هو الحال في التحريض على التمرد والعصيان.



2- الاتفاق:
لم يعرف قانون العقوبات العراقي الاتفاق. وعرفه البعض بأنه ( انعقاد ارادتين او اكثر على ارتكاب الجريمة ، اساسه عرض من احد الطرفين يصادفه قبول من الطرف الاخر )(9). ويمكن تعريفه بانه التقاء ارادتين او اكثر بشكل متساوي وانعقادها على فعل شئ او الامتناع عن فعله واظهاره الى العلن بالقول او الكتابه او الاشارة.

ومن التعريف السابق يظهر الفرق بين الاتفاق والتحريض، ففي الاول تتساوى الارادات بينما تختلف في الثاني لان ارادة المحرِّض تكون ذات تأثير وتعلو ارادة المحرَّض. كما ويظهر الفرق بين الاتفاق والتوافق. في ان الاول يعني اتجاه ارادتين نحو موضوع معين وانعقادهما ، بينما التوافق يلتقي معه في اتجاه ارادتين او اكثر نحو موضوع معين ولكن يفترق عنه في عدم انعقاد هذه الارادات على ذلك الموضوع وانما هو فقط توارد خواطر. كما لواراد شخص قتل شخص واراد ثالث قتل نفس الشخص دون ان يكون بينه وبين الاول اتفاق على موضوع قتل المجني عليه، وان قيام احدهما بالقتل دون الثاني لا يجعل من الثاني شريكا له لعدم وجود الاتفاق بينهما وانما هو توارد خواطر لم يصل الى مرتبة الاتفاق.

وقد اعتبر قانون العقوبات العراقي التحريض من وسائل المساهمة التبعية، ولم ينفرد في هذا الموقف بل اخذت به قوانين اخرى مثل قانون العقوبات المصري في المادة ( 40 )، والجزاء الكويتي المادة (48 ) فقد اعتبرا الاتفاق من وسائل المساهمة التبعية ايضا. في حين لم تأخذ بهذا الاتجاه قوانين اخرى كالقانون الليبي.

اشترطت الفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 48 ) من القانون العراقي في الاتفاق حتى يكون وسيلة من وسائل المساهمة الجنائية ان تقع الجريمة بناء على هذا الاتفاق. فاذا ماحصل الاتفاق ولم تقع الجريمة فلا يعتبر اتفاقا معاقبا عليه. وهنا يجب التمييز بينه وبين الاتفاق كجريمة مستقلة مثل الاتفاق الجنائي والاتفاق على التمرد والعصيان.

3- المساعدة:
وتعني تقديم العون الى الفاعل بحيث يرتكب جريمته بناء على هذا العون. وكما يمكن ان يكون العون ايجابيا كتقديم الوسائل التي تسهل او تهئ للفاعل الاتيان بفعله، كذلك يكون سلبيا كالامتناع عن تقديم المساعدة للحيلولة دون وقوع الجريمة مع استطاعته ذلك رغبة منه في وقوعها. ولا يشترط في المساعدة ان تكون مادية بل يمكن ان تكون معنوية كتقديم معلومات الى الجاني تمكنه من اتمام جريمته. واذا كان المشرع العراق قد اهمل تعريف المساعدة وقد فعل حسنا لان التعريف من اختصاص الفقهاء وليس المشرعين، وحتى يترك حرية التحرك للقاضي في تقدير هذه الوسائل. الا ان بعض الكتاب عرفها بأنه ( تقديم العون ايا كانت صورته الى الفاعل فيرتكب الجريمة بناء عليه ). الا ان هذا التعريف يهمل الجانب السلبي للمساعدة، فهو يشير الى تقديم العون ولم يتطرق الى الامتناع عن تقديمة مع التمكن من ذلك رغبة في وقوع الجريمة. 

لذلك فالتعريف الاوفق للمساعدة حسب مايراه الباحث هي سلوك ايجابي او سلبي يقوم به شخص يكون وسيلة لتقديم العون المادي او المعنوي الى شخص آخر يستند عليه في ارتكاب جريمته.

واشارت الفقرة الثالثة من المادة ( 48 ) من القانون العراقي الى حالتين بهما تتم المساعدة او العون:
أ- الوسائل المجهزة:
وهي الاعمال التي تسبق وقوع الفعل المادي لتنفيذ الجريمة كأعطاء التعليمات للفاعل عن كيفية القيام بفعله ، اوعن كيفية التخلص من الصعوبات التي تعترض سبيله. او ان يقدم للفاعل آلة تسهل عليه كسر الباب لغرض السرقة.

ب- الوسائل المسهلة او المتممة:
وتعني مايقدم للفاعل من وسائل اثناء ارتكابه الجريمة ، فما ان يقوم الفاعل بالاعمال التنفيذية حتى يأتيه العون من المساعد لاتمامها. ومن هنا يتبين ان الفارق بينها وبين الوسائل المجهزة هو فارق زمني ، فبينما تقدم الاولى والفاعل في المراحل الاولى لتنفيذ الجريمة ، تقدم الثانية والفاعل في المراحل الاخيرة لمشروعه الاجرامي. كما لو اعاق المساعد وصول المسعف الى المجني عليه بعد ان اطلق عليه الفاعل النار لقتله.

ويخالف المشرع العراقي كلا من المشرعي المصري والسوري في موضوع المساعدة اللاحقة على ارتكاب الجريمة. فاعتبر القانون العراقي ان المساعدة اللاحقة لاتحقق المساهمة التبعية وانما تكون جريمة قائمة بذاتها فيما اعتبر المشرع السوري والمصري ان الاعمال اللاحقة على ارتكاب الجريمة هي من صور المساهمة التبعية كما في حالة اخفاء الاموال المسروقة.

عقوبة المساهم التبعي:
اتخذت التشريعات الجنائية بشأن مسألة عقوبة المساهم التبعي اتجاهين:
- اتجاه يقرر للمساهم التبعي نفس عقوبة الفاعل وهي العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي ساهم فيها. وبذلك يكون اصحاب هذا الاتجاه قد ساووا بين المساهم الاصلي والتبعي في العقوبة. وحجتهم في ذلك ان الجريمة التي ساهم في تنفيذها المساهمون الاصليون والتبعيون هي مشروع اجرامي واحد اتفق الجميع على تنفيذه وتحمل تبعاته. وهذا ما نادت به مدرسة الاستعارة المطلقة ومن القوانين التي اخذت بهذا الاتجاه القانون المصري والقانون الليبي والقانون العراقي.

على ان المشرع العراقي الذي ساوى في العقوبة بين الفاعل والشريك اشار في المادة (50 )على عقوبة الشريك حتى وان ظهرت اسباب تمنع معاقبة الفاعل وذكرت حالتين :

1- حالة عدم توفر القصد الجنائي لدى المساهم الاصلي:
واذا كان تخلف الركن المعنوي عند الفاعل مانعا من عقوبته لعدم تحقق مسؤوليته، فانه لا يكون مانعا من عقوبة الشريك متى توافر القصد الجنائي لديه في ارتكاب الجريمة. وفي هذه الحالة اقر المشرع اختلاف مسؤولية الشريك عن مسؤولية المساهم الاصلي.

واذا كان المشرع العراقي قد وفق في الفصل بين مسؤولية الفاعل والشريك الا انه قد وقع في خطأ التكرار او التناقض اذ ان هذه الحالة عالجتها الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 48 في موضوع الفاعل المعنوي، اما تناقضه مع الحالة السابقة فهو قد اعتبر الفاعل المعنوي فاعلا اصليا في حين اعتبره في هذه الحالة شريكا ، وهو تناقض ينبغي رفعه.

2- الاحوال الاخرى: 
ويقصد منها موانع العقاب. فاذا ما قامت موانع تمنع عقاب الفاعل فان هذه الموانع لاتسري على الشريك الا في حالة تحققها فيه. كما لو تزوج الخاطف بمن خطفها فمثل هذا الزواج يمنع عقاب الفاعل ولكنه لا يسري على شريكه الذي ساعده على الخطف. واذا كان المشرع العراق قد اكد في الحالة الاولى استقلال الشريك عن الفاعل في المسؤولية فقد اكد في هذه الحالة على استقلالهما في المصير. 


- بينما سلك فريق آخر من المشرعين اتجاه اخر حيث فرق بين عقوبة المساهم الاصلي والمساهم التبعي، وجعل عقوبة الثاني اخف من عقوبة الاول في الجريمة التي ساهموا فيها جميعا. واخذ قانون العقوبات السوري والاردني بهذا الاتجاه. حجتهم في ذلك اختلاف دور الفاعل عن دور الشريك في المساهمة الجنائية ، اذ يعتبر دور الفاعل اهم من دور الشريك في تنفيذ الجريمة. وهذا ما نادى به اصحاب الاستعارة النسبية.















المصادر :
1 – قانون العقوبات القسم العام كتاب يدرس في جامعة بغداد ممزق الغلاف ل يوجد عليه المعلومات .
2- السعيد مصطفى السعيد ، والدكتور محمد كامل مرسي ، قانون العقوبات المصري الجديد ، الجزء الاول ، القاهرة ، 1946 .
3- المصدر السابق .
4 – د. محمود محمود مصطفى ، نموذج لقانون العقوبات ، الطبعة الاولى ، مطبعة جامعة القاهره والكتاب الجامعي ، 1976 .
5 – د. سامح السيد جاد ، مبادئ قانون العقوبات ، القاهرة ، 1987 .
6 – د . علي حسين الخلف ، الوسيط في شرح قانون العقوبات ، بغداد ، 1968 .
7 – د . محمود نجيب حسني ، دروس في قانون العقوبات القسم العام ، القاهرة ، 1957 .
8 - مجلة القضاء ، 1966 ، العدد الثاني . 
9 – د.محمود نجيب حسني ، علم العقاب ، القاهرة ، 1967 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الأول : وفاة المتهم

* أولا : وفاة المتهم قبل تحريك الدعوى الجنائية 

إذا حصلت الوفاة قبل تحريك الدعوى الجنائية فلا يجوز تحريكها وتصدر النيابة العامة أمرا بحفظ الأوراق

* ثانيا : إذا حصلت الوفاة أثناء الدعوى 

فتقضي المحكمة بسقوط الدعوى الجنائية ويمتنع عليها أن تنقضي بأية عقوبة

* ثالثا : وفاة المتهم بعد صدور حكم غير بات 

إذا حدثت الوفاة بعد صدور الحكم وقبل الفصل في الطعن فإن الحكم يمحى بسقوط الدعوى وفي هذه الحالة يجب رد العقوبات المالية التي تم تنفيذها فيرد مبلغ الغرامة والأشياء التي صودرت

* رابعا : وفاة المتهم بعد صدور حكم بات 

إذا حدثت الوفاة بعد صدور حكم بات فإنه يترتب على الوفاة سقوط العقوبة المقضي بها

* خامسا : ظهور المتهم حيا بعد الحكم بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية لوفاته 

إذا قضت المحكمة بانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية لوفاة المتهم ثم تبين بعد ذلك أنه لا يزال علي قيد الحياة فإن هذا الحكم لا يعد فاصلا في موضوع الدعوى الجنائية ومن ثم فلا يحوز حجية الشيء المقضي فيه

* سادسا : استمرار نظر المحكمة للدعوى الجنائية لجهلها بوفاة المتهم 

إذا استمرت المحكمة في نظر الدعوى الجنائية وأصدرت فيها حكما غيابيا في حين أن المتهم قد توفي قبل إصدار الحكم ولم تكن المحكمة على علم بوفاته فإن الحكم الذي يصدر في هذه الحالة يكون منعدما لعدم قيام الدعوى وقت إصداره وذلك لانقضائها قانونا بوفاة المتهم

* سابعا: أثر وفاة المتهم على الدعوى المدنية 

لا أثر لوفاة المتهم على الدعوى المدنية المترتبة على الجريمة وتظل قائمة وحدها أمام القضاء الجنائي مادامت قد رفعت مع الدعوى الجنائية

* ثامنا : أثر وفاة المتهم على المساهمين الآخرين في ارتكاب الجريمة 

إذا توفي المتهم سواء كان فاعلا أصليا أم شريكا في الجريمة فإنه يترتب على وفاته انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة له ولا أثر لوفاته على بقية المساهمين الآخرين معه في ارتكاب الجريمة



المبحث الثاني: العفو الشامل

النوع الأول : العفو عن العقوبة 

وهي صلاحية مخولة لرئيس الجمهورية يكون له بمقتضاها حق إسقاط العقوبة كلها أو بعضها أو إبدالها بعقوبة أخف منها مقررة قانونا ولا تسقط العقوبة التبعية ولا الآثار الجنائية الأحرى المترتبة على الحكم بالإدانة ما لم ينص في أمر ما لم ينص في أمر العفو على خلاف ذلك

النوع الثاني: العفو عن الجريمة 

العفو عن الجريمة أو العفو الشامل أو العام يعنى تجريد الفعل من الصفة الإجرامية فيصبح كما لو كان فعلا مباحا وهو حق مقرر للهيئة الاجتماعية ولذلك فلا يكون إلا بقانون

أثر العفو العام أو الشامل :

* أولا : بالنسبة للدعوى الجنائية 

إذا صدر العفو أو الشامل قبل تحريك الدعوى الجنائية فلا يجوز تحريكها فإذا ما رفعت الدعوى للمحكمة رغم صدور العفو فتلتزم المحكمة بالحكم بعدم قبولها وانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية أو سقوطها بالعفو الشامل يتعلق بالنظام العام أما إذا صدر العفو الشامل بعد صدور حكم بات في الدعوى الجنائية بالإدانة فإنه يمحى بسقوط الدعوى بالعفو الشامل وتزول كل آثاره ويمتنع تنفيذ العقوبة والمصاريف أما إذا كان المحكوم عليه قد نفذ العقوبة فعلا ثم صدر العفو الشامل فإنه يمحو أثر الحكم محوا تاما وإذا سقطت الدعوى الجنائية بالعفو العام عن الفعل فإنه لا يجوز تحريكها مرة أخرى

* ثانيا: بالنسبة للمساهمين في ارتكاب الجريمة 

للعفو الشامل صيغة عينية لأنه يصدر بالنسبة لطائفة أو طوائف معينة من الجرائم بغض النظر عن شخصية مرتكبيها ولذلك يترتب عليه سقوط الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة لجميع المتهمين فيها سواء في ذلك الفاعل أو الشريك

* ثالثا: بالنسبة للحقوق المدنية 

لا أثر للعفو الشامل على الدعوى المدنية فإذا لم تكن الدعوى المدنية قد أقيمت فيجوز إقامتها أمام المحكمة المدنية ما لم يتضمن العفو الشامل النص على سقوط الدعوى المدنية أيضا


المبحث الثالث: مضي المدة ( التقادم )

* أولا: مبدأ التقادم وتبريره 

يرتب القانون على مضي مدة معينة على ارتكاب الجريمة دون اتخاذ إجراءات فيها سقوط الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم لأن مضي مدة معينة على ارتكاب الجريمة يؤدى إلى نسينها

* ثانيا : مدة التقادم 

تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم في مواد الجنايات بمضي عشر سنين وفي مواد الجنح بمضي ثلاث سنين وفي مواد المخالفات بمضي سنة

* ثالثا : نطاق التقادم 

استثنى المشرع الجرائم الآتية : 1. جريمة تعذيب المتهم لحمله على الاعتراف 2. جريمة معاقبة المحكوم عليه بعقوبة لم يحكم عليها بها 3. جريمة القبض بغير وجه حق من شخص تزيا بدون وجه حق بزي مستخدمي الحكومة *. جرائم الاعتداء على حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطن

* رابعا : بدء سريان مدة التقادم 

الأصل أن تبدأ مدة التقادم من اليوم التالي لوقوع الجريمة ويستثنى جرائم اختلاس المال العام والعدوان عليه والغدر ولا تستكمل المدة إلا بانقضاء اليوم الأخير ويختلف ميعاد بدء سريان التقادم باختلاف نوع الجريمة وطبيعتها على التفصيل الآتي : 1. الجرائم الوقتية : تبدأ مدة التقادم من اليوم التالي لتاريخ وقوعها 2. الجرائم المستمرة : تبدأ مدة التقادم من اليوم الذي ينتهي فيه النشاط الإجرامي المكون لحالة الاستمرار 3. الجرائم متتابعة الأفعال : كجريمة سرقة التيار الكهربائي فإن مدة التقادم تبدأ من اليوم التالي لتاريخ ارتكاب أخر فعل من أفعال التتابع *. جرائم العادة : وهى الجرائم التي لا تقوم إلا بتكرار فعل واحد أكثر من مرة كجريمة الاعتياد على الإقراض بالربا الفاحش فإن مدة التقادم تبدأ من يوم تمام تكوين الجريمة

* خامسا : وقف مدة التقادم 

يقصد بوقف التقادم قيام مانع يؤدى على وقف سريان مدة التقادم حتى زوال هذا المانع ثم استئناف سريان التقادم استكمالا للمدة التي انقضت قبل قيام مانع وقد حسم المشرع الأمر بنصه لا يوقف سريان المدة التي تسقط بها الدعوى الجنائية لأي سبب كان باستثناء جرائم اختلاس الأموال الأميرية والغدر

* سادسا : انقطاع مدة التقادم 

انقطاع مدة التقادم يعني سقوط المدة التي انقضت منه وبدء سريان مدة جديدة وذلك نتيجة إجراء من إجراءات الدعوى الجنائية التي حددها القانون على سبيل الحصر

* سابعا: مالا يقطع مدة التقادم 

لا يقطع مدة التقادم أي إجراء من الإجراءات التي عن نطاق الدعوى الجنائية كالإبلاغ عن الجريمة

* ثامنا : شروط الإجراء القاطع لمدة التقادم 

يشترط في الإجراء القاطع للتقادم أن يكون صحيحا مستوفيا لكافة الشرائط الشكلية والموضوعية التي عيناها القانون حتى يرتب أثره بقطع مدة التقادم وعلى ذلك فلا ينقطع التقادم بالتحقيق الذي يجاوز حدود الاختصاص لمن باشره

* تاسعا: أثر انقطاع مدة التقادم 

يترتب على انقطاع مدة التقادم سقوط المدة التي تكون قد مضت من يوم وقوع الجريمة إلي يوم الانقطاع ووجوب احتساب مدة جديدة كاملة من اليوم التالي لهذا الإجراء وإذا تعدد المتهمون فإن انقطاع المدة بالنسبة لأحدهم يترتب عليه انقطاعها بالنسبة للباقين

* عاشرا : آثار تقادم الدعوى الجنائية 

يترتب علي مضي مدة التقادم سقوط حق الدولة في العقاب وبالتالي انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية ومن ثم عدم جواز اتخاذ أي إجراء من إجراءاتها ولكن انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم لا يحول دون الحكم بالمصادرة ولا يؤثر على سير الدعوى المدنية الناشئة عن الجريمة وانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية بالتقادم ليس مقررا لمصلحة المتهم وإنما هو مقرر للمصلحة العامة ولذلك فهو من النظام العام


المبحث الرابع : الحكم البات

الحكم البات هو السبب الطبيعي لانقضاء الدعوى الجنائية فتنقضي الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة للمتهم المرفوعة عليه والوقائع المسندة فيها إليه بصدور حكم نهائي فيها بالبراءة أو الإدانة حتى ولو بناء على ظهور أدلة جديدة تغيير الوصف القانوني للجريمة


شروط الدفع بقوة الشيء المحكوم فيه

* الأول : صدور حكم جنائي بات فاصل في موضوع 

الدعوى فينبغي أن نكون أولا ببصدد حكم متمتع بوجود القانوني فالأحكام المنعدمة لا تتمتع بأية قوة قانونية أما الأحكام الباطلة فإنها متي حازت قوة الأمر المقضي أضحت عنونا للحقيقة ونعت الحكم بأنه جنائي فليس مرجعه نوع المحكمة التي أصدرته وإنما سنده سبب الدعوى التي صدر بشأنها فقد يصدر الحكم الجنائي من إحدى المحاكم المدنية كما هو شأن في جرائم الجلسات وأما وصف الحكم بأنه بات فيكون متي أصبح غير قابل للطعن فيه بأي طريق كما يجب أن يكون الحكم البات فاصلا في الموضوع

* الثاني : وحدة الواقعة الإجرامية 

يشترط أن تكون الواقعة الإجرامية المسندة إلي المتهم في الدعويين المحكوم فيها والجاري المحاكمة عنها واحدة والعبرة في وحدة الواقعة الإجرامية بالعناصر المادية للجريمة فقط دون ركنها المعنوي ولا يغير من وحدة الواقعة ظهور أدلة جديدة كظهور دليل قاطع على توافر نية إرهاق الروح لدي الجاني بعد سبق الحكم عليه في تهمة ضرب أفضي إلى موت ومن ثم فلا يجوز إعادة محاكمته بناء على الدليل الجديد وبالنسبة للجرائم المرتبطة أي في حالة وقوع عدة جرائم لغرض واحد مع توافر الارتباط الذي لا يقبل التجزئة بينها فإنه يجب اعتبارها جريمة واحدة والحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشدها حينئذ فلا تجوز إعادة محاكمة المتهم عن الجريمة التي عقوبتها أخف والعكس صحيح .وبالنسبة للجرائم المستمرة فإن قوة الحكم البات تنصرف إلى حالة الاستمرار السابقة عليه فحسب فتحول دون إعادة المحاكمة عنها أما الوقائع اللاحقة عليه فتقوم بها جريمة مستقلة ومن ثم فلا تنصرف إليها قوة الحكم البات وتصح المحاكمة من أجلها مرة أخري

* الثالث: وحدة الخصوم 

تستلزم وحدة الخصوم وحدة الطرفين الأساسين في الدعوى الجنائية وهما الإدعاء والمتهم ووحدة الادعاء متحققة دائما ( النيابة العامة ) أما المتهم فهو الطرف الوحيد الذي يمكن تصور تغيره أما في حالة تعدد المتهمين فإن سبق الحكم بإدانة أحدهم لا تحول دون محكمة بقية المساهمين أما إذا كان قد سبق لحكم لصالح أحدهم بالبراءة فإنه ينبغي التميز بين

*
o الحالة الأولي : تأسيس حكم البراءة على أسباب موضوعية 

إذا استند الحكم بالبراءة على أسباب موضوعية تتصل بماديات الجريمة وتكيفيها القانوني كعدم صحة الواقعة فإن للحكم البات ببراءة المتهم قوة تحول دون محاكمة بقية المساهمين

*
o الحالة الثانية : تأسيس الحكم بالبراءة على أسباب شخصية 

إذا استند حكم البراءة على أسباب شخصية كانعدام التمييز فلا يكون الحكم البات ببراءة أحد المتهمين حائلا دون محاكمة بقية المساهمين معه في ارتكاب الجريمة

* تعلق الدفع بقوة الأمر المقضي بالنظام العام : 

يتعلق الدفع بقوة الأمر المقضي بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسباقة الفصل فيها بالنظام العام و ينبني على ذلك جواز الدفع به في آية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ولو لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض كما تقضي المحكمة بانقضاء الدعوى من تلقاء نفسها ولو تنازل المتهم عن الانتفاع به

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 1 -(أ) كل من حرض شخصا ذكرا كان أو أنثى على ارتكاب الفجور أو استدرجه أو أغواه بقصد ارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة من مائة جنيه إلى ثلاثمائة جنيه في الإقليم المصري ومن ألف ليرة الى ثلاث آلاف ليرة فى الإقليم السوري. (ب) أذا كان من وقعت عليه الجريمة لم يتم من العمر الحادية والعشرين سنة ميلادية كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولاتزيد عن خمس سنوات وبغرامة لاتقل عن ألف ليرة الى خمسة آلاف ليرة فى الإقليم السوري. مادة 2 
يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة فى الفقرة (ب) من المادة السابقة . ( أ ) كل من اسخدم أو استدرج أو أغرى شخصآ ذكرآ كان أو أنثى بقصد ارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارة وذلك بالخداع أو بالقوة أو بالتهديد أو بإساءة استعمال السلطة أو غير ذلك من وسائل الإكراه. (ب) كل من استبقى بوسيلة من هذه الوسائل شخص ذكرآ كان أو نثى بغير رغبتة فى محل الفجور أو الدعارة . 
مادة 3 
كل من حرض ذكرا لم يتم من العمر الحادية والعشرين سنة ميلادية أو أنثى أيا كان سنها على مغاردة الجمهورية العربية المتحدة أو سهل له ذلك او استخدمه أو صحبه معه خارجها للا شتغال بالفجور والدعارة وكل من ساعد على ذلك مع علمه به يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة ولا تزيد عن خمس سنوات وبغرامة من مائة جنيه الى خمسائة جنيه فى الا قليم المصرى ومن ألف ليرة الى خمسة ألاف ليرة فى الا قليم السورى ويكون الحد الأقصى لعقوبة الحبس سبع سنين اذا وقعت الجريمة على شخصين فأكثر أو اذا ارتكبت بوسيلة من الوسائل المشار اليها فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة الثانية بخلاف الغرامة المقررة. 
مادة 4 
فى الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المواد الثلاثة السابقة تكون عقوبة الحبس من ثلاث سنوات الى سبع اذا كان من وقعت عليه الجريمة لم يتم من العمر ست عشر سنة ميلادية أو ملاحظته أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه أو كان خادما باللأجرة عنده أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم. 
مادة 5 
كل من أدخل الى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة شخصا أو سهل له دخولها لارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارةيعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة من مائة جنيه الى خمسمائة جنيه فى الا قليم المصرى وممن ألف ليرة الى خمسة آلاف ليرة فى الاقليم السورى. 
مادة 6 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ستة أشهرولاتزيد على ثلاث سنوات. ( أ ) كل من عاون أنثى على ممارسة الدعارة ولو عن طريق الانفاق المالى. (ب) كل من استغل بأية وسيلة بغاء شخص أو فجوره وتكون العقوبة الحبس من سنة الى خمس سنوات اذا اقترنت الجريمة بأخد الظرفين المشددين المنصوص عليها فى المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون. 
مادة 7 
يعاقب على الشروع فى الجرائم المبينة فى المواد السابقة بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة فى حالة تمامها. 
مادة 8 
كل من فتح أو أدار محلا للفجور أو للدعارة أو عاون بأية طريقة كانت فى ادارية يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنة ولايزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لاتقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد عن ثلاثة جنيه فى الا قليم المصرى ولاتقل عن ألف ليرة ولتزيد عن ثلاثة ألاف ليرة فى الاقليم السورى ويحكم باغلاق المحل ومصادرة الأ متعة والأثاث الموجود به.واذا كان مرتكب الجريمة من أصول من يمارس الفجور أو الدعارة أو المتولين تربيتة أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لاتقل عن سنتين ولاتزيد على أربع سنوات بخلاف الغرامة المقررة. 
مادة 9 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتقل عن ثلاثة أ شهرولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسة عشرين جنيها ولا تزيد على ثلاثمائة جنيه فى الاقليم المصرى ولا تقل عن مائتين وخمسين ليرة ولاتزيد على ثلاث آلاف ليرة فى الا قليم السورى أو باءحدى هاتين العقوبتين: ( أ ) كل من أجر أو قدم بأبة صفة كانت منزلا أو مكانا يدار للفجور أو الدعارة أو ملسكنى شخص أو كثر اذا كان يمارس فيه الفجور والدعارة مع علمه بذلك. (ب) كل من يملك أو يدير منزلا مفروشآ أو غرفآ مفروشة أو محلا مفتوحا للجمهور يكون قد سهل عادة الفجور أو الدعارة سواء بقبوله أشخاصآ يرتكبون ذلك أو بسماحة فى محله ب التحريض على الفجور أو الدعارة (ج) كل من اعتاد ممارسة الفجور أو الدعارة. وعند ضبط الشخص فى الحالة الأخيرة يجوز ارسالة الى الكشف الطبى فاذا تبين أنة مصاب باحد الأمراض التناسلية المعدية حجز فى أحد المعاهد العلاجية حتى يتم شفاؤه, ويجوز الحكم بوضع المحكوم عليه بعد انقضاء مدة العقوبة فى أصلاحية خاصة الى أن تأمر الجهة الادارية بأخراخه ويكون ذلك الحكم وجوبيآ فى حالة العودة ولا يجوز ابقاؤه فى الإصلاحية ـ‎أكثر من ثلاث سنوات . وفى الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى البندين ( أ .ب) بحكم باغلاق المحل مدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة شهور وينفذ الاغلاق دون نظر لمعارضة الغير ولو كان حائزا بموجب عقد صحيح ثابت التاريخ. 
مادة 10 - يعتبر محلا للدعارة أو الفجور فى حكم المادتين 9 . 8 كل مكان يستعمل عادة الغير أو فجورة ولو كان يمارس فيه الدعارة أو الفجور شخصآ واحدا - مادة 11 كل مستغل أو مدير لمحل عمومى أو لمحل من محال الملاهى العمومية أو محل آخر مفتوح للجمهور ويستخدام أشخاصآ ممن يمارسون الفجور أو الدعارة بقصد تسهيل ذلك لهم أو بقصد استغلالهم فى ترويج محله يعاقب يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لاتزيد على مائتى جنيه فى الأقليم المصرى وعلى الفى ليرة فى الأقليم السورى . وتكون العقوبة مدة لاتقل على سنتين ولا تزيد على اربع سنوات والغرامة من مائتى جنيه الى اربعمائة جنيه فى الأقليم المصرى . ومن الفى ليرة الى اربعة الاف ليرة فى الأقليم السورى اذا كان الفاعل من الأشخاص المذكورين فى الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 8 ويحكم بأغلاق المحل لمدة لاتزيد على ثلاثة شهور ويكون الأغلاق نهائيا فى حالة العود . 
مادة 12 للنيابة العامة بمجرد ضبط الوااقعة فى الأحوال المنصوص عليها فى المواد 8,9,11 ان تصدر امرا بأغلاق المحل أو المنزل المدار للدعارة أو الفجور وتعتبر الأمتعة والأساس المضبوط فى المحال المنصوص عليها فى المواد 8 ,9, 11 فى حكم الأشياء المطبوط عليها اداريا بمجرد ضبطها حتى يفصل فى الدعوى نهائيا وتسلم بعد جردها واثباتها فى محضر الى حارس يكلف بالحراسة بغير اجر من الأشخاص الأتى ذكرهم . من فتح المحل أو اداره أو عاون على ادارته أو مالكه أو مؤجره أو احد المقيمين أو المشتغلين فيه ولا يعتد برفضه اياها , فأذا لم يوجد أحد من هولاء توكل الحراسة مؤقتا بأجر الى من ترى الشرطة انه اهل لذلك الى حين حضور احدهم وتسليمها اليه . ويكلف الحارس على المضبوطات بحراسة الأختام الموضوعة على المحل المغلق فأن لم توجد مضبوطات كلف بالحراسة على الأختام احد المذكورين بالفقرة السابقة وبالطريقة ذاتها . وفى جميع الحوال السابقة تفصل المحكمة فى الدعوى العموميه على وجه الأستعجال فى مدة لاتجاوز ثلاثة اسابيع ويترتب على صدور الحكم منها بالبراءة سقوط امر الأغلاق . 
مادة 13 كل شخص يشتغل أو يقيم عادة فى محل للفجور أو الدعارة مع علمه بذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تذيد على سنة. 
مادة 14 كل من أعلن بأبة طريقة من طرق الاعلان دعوة تتضمن اغراء بالفجور أو الدعارة أو لفت الأنظار الى ذلك يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لاتزيد على مائة جنيه فى الاقليم المصرى وعلى ألف ليرة فى الا قليم السورى أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتينز 
مادة 15 يستتبع الحكم بالادانة فى احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون وضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة وذلك دون اخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بالمتشردين 
مادة 16 
لا تخل العقوبات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون بتطبيق العقوبات الأشد المنصوص عليها فى القوانين الأخرى. 
مادة 17 
يلغى القانون المتعلق بالبغاء الصادر بتاريخ 6/24/ 1933 المشار اليه وتعديلاته والقانون رقم 68 لسنة 1951 المشار اليه نص يخالف أحكام هذا القانون. 
مادة 18 
لوزير الشئون الا جتماعية والعمل فى الا قليم السورى ايداع البغايا المرخص لهن من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون بمؤسسة خاصة وللمدة التى يراها مناسبة لتأهليهن لحياة كريمة وتدريبهن على الكسب الشريف وتعاقب با لحبس مدة لاتتجاوز ثلاثة شهور كل ممن تخالف ذلك. 
مادة 19 
ينشر هذا القرار بقانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به الا قليم المصرى من تاريخ نشره وفى ال قليم السورى بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشره. صدر برياسة الجمهورية فى 21 رمضان سنة 1280 (8 مارس سنة 1961) .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*قانون الاصدار*

قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 في شأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها المعدل بالقانون رقم 122 لسنة 1989*1 
الجريدة الرسمية العدد 131 في 13/6/1960 باسم الأمة - رئيس الجمهورية بعد الاطلاع على الدستور المؤقت 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (351) لسنة 1952 بشأن مكافحة المخدرات وتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها الصادر في الإقليم المصري والقوانين المعدلة له . 
وعلى القرار رقم 137/ ل . ر لسنة 1935 الصادر في الإقليم السورى ، وعلى المرسوم التشريعي رقم (148) لسنة 1949 الصادر في الإقليم السوري . 
وبناء على ما أرتاه مجلس الدولة . قرر القانون الآتي : 


*الفصل الأول:في الجواهر المخدرة* 

مادة 1 تعتبر جواهر مخدرة في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون المواد المبينة في الجدول رقم (1) الملحق به ، ويستثنى منها المستحضرات المبينة بالجدول رقم (2) . 
مادة 2 يحظر على أى شخص أن يجلب أو يصدر أو ينتج أو يملك أو يحرز أو يشترى أو يبيع جواهر مخدرة أو يتبادل عليها أو ينزل عنها بأي صفة أو أن يتدخل بصفته وسيطا في شئ من ذلك إلا في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وبالشروط المبينة به . 


*الفصل الثاني:في الجلب والتصدير والنقل* 

مادة 3 لا يجوز جلب الجواهر المخدرة أو تصديرها إلا بمقتضى ترخيص كتابي من الجهة الإدارية المختصة . 
مادة 4 لا يجوز منح إذن الجلب المشار إليه في المادة السابقة إلا للأشخاص الآتين : ( ا ) مديري المحال المرخص لها في الاتجار في الجواهر المخدرة (ب) مديري الصيدليـات أو المحال المعدة لصنع المستحضرات الاقرباذينية . (ج) مديرى معامل التحاليل الكميائية أو الصناعية أو الأبحاث العلمية . (د) مصالح الحكومة والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها . وللجهة الإدارية المختصة رفض طلب الحصول على الإذن أو خفض الكمية المطلوبة ولا يمنح إذن التصدير إلا لمديري المحال المرخص لها فى الاتجار في الجواهر المخدرة . ويبين فى الطلب اسم الطالب وعنوان عمله واسم الجوهر المخدر كاملا وطبيعته والكمية التي يريد جلبها أو تصديرها مع بيان الأسباب التي تبرر الجلب أو التصدير وكذلك البيانات الأخرى التي تطلبها منه الجهة الإدارية المختصة . مادة 5 لا تسلم الجواهر المخدرة التي تصل إلى الجمارك إلا بموجب إذن سحب كتابي تعطيه الجهة الإدارية المختصة للمرخص له بالجلب أو لمن يحل محله في عمله . وعلى مصلحة الجمارك في حالتي الجلب أو التصدير تسلم إذن السحب أو التصدير من أصحاب الشأن وإعادته إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة ( ) . مادة 6 لا يجوز جلب الجواهر المخدرة أو تصديرها أو نقلها داخل طرود محتوية على مواد أخرى - ويجب أن يكون إرسـالها ( حتى ولو كانت بصفة عينة ) داخل طرود مؤمن عليها، وأن يبين عليها اسم الجوهر المخدر بالكامل وطبيعته وكميته ونسبته . 


*الفصل الثالث: فى الاتجار بالجواهر المخدرة* 

مادة 7 لا يجوز الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة إلا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من الجهة الإدارية المختصة فى كل من الإقليمين . ولا يجوز منح هذا الترخيص إلى : ( أ ) المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية . (ب) المحكوم عليه فى إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون . (ج) المحكوم عليه فى سرقة أو إخفاء أشياء مسروقة أو خيانة أمانة أو نصب أو إعطاء شيك بدون رصيد أو تزوير أو استعمال أوراق مزورة أو شهادة زور أو هتك عرض وإفساد الأخلاق أو تشرد أو أشتباه، وكذلك المحكوم عليه لشروع منصوص عليه لإحدى هذه الجرائم . (د) المحكوم عليه فى إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها فى الباب السابع الفصلين الأول والثانى من قانون العقوبات السورى . (و) من سبق فصلة تأديبياً من الوظائف العامة لأسباب مخلة بالشرف مالم تنقضى ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الفصل نهائياً . 
مادة 8 لا يرخص فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة إلا فى مخازن أو مستودعات بمدن المحافظات وعواصم المديريات وقواعد المناطق والمراكز فيها عدا محافظات ومراكز الحدود . ويجب أن تتوافر فى هذه الأماكن الاشتراطات التى تحدد بقرار من الوزير المختص . 
ولا يجوز أن يكون للمخزن أو المستودع باب دخول مشترك مع مسكن أو عيادة طبية أو معمل للتحاليل أو محل تجارى أو صناعى أو أى مكان آخر ، ولا أن تكون له منافذ تتصل بشئ من ذلك . 
على أنه يجوز الجمع بين الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة والإتجار فى المواد السامة فى مخزن أو مستودع واحد . 
مادة 9 على طالب الترخيص أن يقدم إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة طلباً متضمناً البيانات التى يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص ومرفقاً به الأوراق والرسومات التى يعينها ذلك القرار . 
مادة 10 يعين للمحل المعد للإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة - سواء أكان مخزنا أو مستودعا - صيدلى يكون مسئولا عن إدارته طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون ، ويجوز له الجمع بين إدارة هذا المحل وبين إدارة المحل المعد للإتجار فى الأدوية السامة إذا كان فى محل واحد . 

مادة 11 لا يجوز لمديرى المحال المرخص لها فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أن يبيعوا أو يسلموا هذه الجواهر أو ينزلوا عنها بأية صفة كانت إلا للأشخاص الآتين : ( أ ) مديرى المخازن المرخص لها فى هذا الإتجار . (ب) مديرى الصيدليات ومصانع المستحضرات الأقرباذينية . (ج) مديرى صيدليات المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات إذا كانوا من الصيادلة . وكذلك يجوز لهم أن يبيعوا أو يسلموا أو ينزلوا عن هذه الجواهر بموجب بطاقات الرخص المنصوص عليها فى المادة 19 إلى الأشخاص الآتين : ( أ ) الأطباء الذين تخصصهم المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات التى ليس بها صيادلة . (ب) مديرى معامل التحاليل الكميائية والصناعية والأبحاث العلمية (ج ) مصالح الحكومة والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها . 
ولا يتم تسليم الجواهر المخدرة المبيعة أو التى نزل عنها إلا إذا قدم المستلم إيصالا من أصل وثلاث صور مطبوعا على كل منها إسم وعنوان الجهة المتسلمة وموضحاً بالمداد أو بالقلم الاتيلين إسم الجوهر المخدر بالكامل وطبيعته ونسبته وتاريخ التحرير وكذا الكمية بالأرقام والحروف . ويجب أن يوقع المستلم أصل الإيصال وصوره الثلاث وأن يختمها بخاتم خاص بالجهة المتسلمة مكتوبا فى وسطه كلمة مخدر . 
وعلى مدير المحل أن يؤشر على الإيصال وصوره الثلاث بما يفيد الصرف وتاريخه وأن يحتفظ بالنسخة الأصلية ويعطى المتسلم إحدى الصور وترسل الصورتان بكتاب موصى عليه إلى الجهة ادارية المختصة فى اليوم التالى لتاريخ الصرف على الأكثر ( ) . 
مادة 12 جميع الجواهر المخدرة الواردة للمحل المرخص له فى الإتجار بها وكذا المصروفة منه يجب قيدها أولا بأول فى اليوم ذاته فى دفاتر خاصة مرقومة صحائفها ومختومة بخاتم الجهة الإدارية المختصة ويجب أن يذكر بهذه الدفاتر تاريخ الورود وأسم البائع وعنوانه وتاريخ الصرف وإسم المشترى وعنوانه ويذكر فى الحالتين اسم الجواهر المخدرة بالكامل وطبيعتها وكميتها ونسبتها وكذلك جميع البيانات التى تقررها الجهة الإدارية المختصة . 
مادة 13 على مديرى المحال المرخص لها فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أن يرسلوا بكتاب موصى عليه إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة فى الأسبوع الأول من كل شهر كشفاً موقعاً عليه منهم مبينا به الوارد من الجواهر المخدرة والمصروف منها خلال الشهر السابق والباقى منها وذلك بملء النماذج التى تعدها الجهة الإدارية المختصة لهذا الغرض . 
*الفصل الرابع:فى الصيــدليــات* 

مادة 14 لا يجوز للصيادلة أن يصرفوا جواهر مخدرة إلا بتذكرة طبية من طبيب بشرى أو طبيب أسنان حائز على دبلوم أو بكالوريوس أو بموجب بطاقة رخصة ووفقاً للأحكام التالية : 
ويحظر على هؤلاء صرف جواهر مخدرة بموجب التذاكر الطبية إذا زادت الكمية المدونة بها على الكميات المقررة بالجدول رقم (4) . 
ومع ذلك إذا استلزمت حالة المريض زيادة تلك الكميات فعلى الطبيب المعالج أن يطلب بطاقة رخصة بالكميات اللازمة لهذا الغرض . 
مادة 15 
يصدر الوزير المختص قرارا بالبيانات والشروط الواجب توافرها فى تحرير التذاكر الطبية التى توصف بها جواهر مخدرة للصرف من الصيدلات فيما عدا صيدليات المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات وتصرف التذاكر من دفاتر مختومة بخاتم الجهة الإدارية المختصة تسلم بالأثمان التى تقررها تلك الجهة على أن يجاوز ثمنها مائتى مليم أو ليرتين سوريتين للدفتر الواحد ، وللوزير المختص تحديد المقادير التى لا يصح مجاوزة صرفها لكل مريض شهرياً . 
مادة 16 لا يجوز للصيادلة صرف تذاكر طبية تحتوى على جواهر مخدرة بعد مضى خمسة أيام من تاريخ تحريرها . 
مادة 17 لا ترد التذاكر الطبية المحتوية على جواهر مخدرة لحاملة ويحظر استعمالها أكثر من مرة ويجب حفظها بالصيدلية مبينا عليها تاريخ صرف الدواء ورقم قيدها فى دفتر التذاكر الطبية ولحاملها أن يطلب من الصيدلية تسليمة صورة من التذاكر مختومة بخاتمها ولا يجوز استخدام الصورة فى الحصول على جواهر مخدرة أو على أدوية تحتوى على تلك الجواهر . 
مادة 18 يجب قيد الجواهر المخدرة الواردة إلى الصيدلية يوم ورودها وكذا المصروفة منها أولا بأول فى ذات يوم صرفها فى دفتر خاص للوارد والمصروف مرقومة صحائفه ومختومة بخاتم الجهة الإدارية المختصة . ويذكر فى القيد بحروف واضحة البيانات الآتية : 

أولاً : فيما يختص بالوارد تاريخ الورود وأسم البائع وعنوانه ونوع الجوهر المخدر وكميته . ثانياً فيما يختص بالمصروف : ( أ ) اسم وعنوان محرر التذكرة . (ب) اسم المريض بالكامل ولقبه وسنه وعنوانه . (ج) التاريخ الذى صرف فيه الدواء ورقم القيد فى دفتر التذاكر الطبية ، وكذا كمية الجواهر المخدرة الذى يحتوى عليه . ويدون بهذا الدفتر علاوة على ذلك جميع البيانات الأخرى التى يصدر بها قرار من الوزير المختص . 
مادة 19 يجوز للصيدليات صرف جواهر مخدرة بموجب بطاقات الرخص المنصوص عليها فى المواد التالية للأشخاص الآتين : ( أ ) الأطباء البشريين والأطباء البيطريين وأطباء الأسنان الحائزين على دبلوم أو بكالوريوس . (ب) الأطباء الذين تخصصهم لذلك المستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات التى ليس بها صيادلة . 
مادة 20 تصرف بطاقات الرخص المذكورة بالمادة السابقة من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بعد تقديم طلب يبين فيه ما يأتى : ( أ ) أسماء الجواهر المخدرة كاملا وطبيعة كل منها . (ب) الكمية اللازمة للطالب . (ج ) جميـع البيانات الأخرى التى يمكن أن تطلبها الجهة الإدارية المختصـة ولهذه الجهة رفض إعطاء الرخصة أو خفض الكمية المطلوبة. 
مادة 21 يجب أن يبين فى بطاقة الرخصة ما يأتى : ( أ ) اسم صاحب البطاقة ولقبة وصناعته وعنوانه . (ب) كمية الجواهر المخدرة التى يصرح بصرفها بموجب البطاقة وكذلك أقصى كمية يمكن صرفها فى الدفعة الواحدة . (ج ) التاريخ الذى ينتهى فيه مفعول البطاقة . 
مادة 22 يجب على الصيادلة أن يبينوا فى بطاقة الرخصة الكمية التى صرفوها وتواريخ الصرف وأن يوقعوا على هذه البيانات . 
ولا يجوز تسليم الجواهر المخدرة بموجب بطاقة الرخصة إلا بإيصال من صاحب البطاقة موضح به بالمداد أو بقلم الأتيلين التاريخ وإسم الجوهر المخدر كاملا وكميته بالأرقام والحروف ورقم بطاقة الرخصة وتاريخها . وعلى صاحب البطاقة ردها إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال أسبوع من تاريخ انتهاء مفعولها . 
مادة 23 على مديرى الصيدليات أن يرسلوا إلى الجهة التى تعينها الجهة الإدارية المختصة خلال الخمسة عشر يوما الأولى من شهرى يناير ( كانون ثان ) ويوليو (تموز) من كل سنة بكتاب موصى عليه كشفا تفصيليا موقعا منهم عن الوارد والمصروف والباقى من الجواهر المخدرة خلال الستة أشهر السابقة ، وذلك على النموذج التى تصدره الجهة الإدارية المختصة لهذا الغرض . مادة 24 على كل شخص ممن ذكروا فى المادتين 11 ، 19 رخص له فى حيازة الجواهر المخدرة أن يقيد الوارد والمصروف من هذه الجواهر أولا بأول فى اليوم ذاته وفى دفتر خاص مرقومة صحائفه ومختومة بخاتم الجهة الإدارية المختصة مع ذكر اسم المريض أو اسم صاحب الحيوان كاملا ولقبه وسنة وعنوانه إذا كان الصرف فى المستشفيات أو المصحات أو المستوصفات أو العيادات وإذا كان الصرف لأغراض أخرى فيبين الغرض الذى استعملت فيه هذه الجواهر . 


*الفصل الخامس:فى إنتاج الجواهر المخدرة وصنع المستحضرات الطبية المحتوية عليها* 

مادة 25 لا يجوز إنتاج أو استخراج أو فصل أو صنع أى جوهر أو مادة من الجواهر والمواد الواردة بالجدول رقم (1) . 
مادة 26 لا يجوز فى مصانع المستحضرات الطبية صنع مسحضرات يدخل فى تركيبها جواهر مخدرة إلا بعد الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه فى المادة (7) . 
ولا يجوز لهذه المصانع إستعمال الجواهر المخدرة التى توجد لديها إلا فى صنع المستحضرات التى تنتجها وعليها أن تتبع أحكام المادتين (12، 13) فيما يتعلق بما يرد إليها من الجواهر المخدرة وأحكام المواد (11، 12،13) فيما يتعلق بما تنتجه من مستحضرات طبية يدخل فى تركيبها أحد الجواهر المخدرة بأية نسبة كانت . 
*الفصل السادس:فى المواد التى تخضع لبعض قيود الجواهر المخدرة* 

مادة 27 لا يجوز إنتاج أو استخراج أو فصل أو صنع أو إحراز أو شراء أو بيع أو نقل أو تسليم أى من المواد الواردة فى الجدول رقم (3) وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً ( ) 
وتسرى أحكام الفصل الثانى على جلب هذه المواد وتصديرها 
وفى حالة جلب أحد المحال المرخص لها فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة لإحدى هذه المواد وجب عليه إتباع أحكام القيد والأخطار المنصوص عليها فى المادتين (12 ، 13) 
*الفصل السابع:فى النباتات الممنوع زراعتها* 

مادة 28 لا يجوز زراعة النباتات المبينة بالجدول رقم (5) . 
مادة 29 يحظر على أى شخص أن يجلب أو يصدر أو ينقل أو يملك أو يحرز أو يشترى أو يبيع أو يتبادل أو يتسلم أو يسلم أو ينزل عن النباتات المذكورة فى الجدول (5) فى جميع أطوار نموها وكذلك بذورها مع استثناء أجزاء النباتات المبينة بالجدول رقم (6) 
مادة 30 للوزير المختص الترخيص للمصالح الحكومية والمعاهد العلمية بزراعة أى نبات من النباتات الممنوعة زراعتها وذلك للأغراض أو البحوث العلمية بالشروط التى يضعها لذلك . 
وللوزير المختص أن يرخص فى جلب النباتات المبينة بالجدول رقم (5) وبذورها ، وفى هذه الحالة تخضع هذه النباتات والبذور لأحكام الفصلين الثانى والثالث . 
*الفصل الثامن:أحكــــام عــامــة* 

مادة 31 يجب حفظ الدفاتر المنصوص عليها فى المواد (12، 18، 24، 26) لمدة عشر سنوات من تاريخ آخر قيد تم فيها كما تحفظ الإيصالات المنصوص عليها فى المواد (11، 22،26) والتذاكر الطبية المنصوص عليها فى المادة 14 للمدة ذاتها من التاريخ المبين عليها . 
مادة 32 للوزير المختص بقرار يصدره أن يعدل فى الجداول الملحقة بهذا القانون بالحذف وبالإضافة أو بتغيير النسب الواردة فيها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل التاسع:فى العقـــوبــات* 

مادة 33 ( ) يعاقب بالإعدام وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه . ( أ ) كل من صدر أو جلب جوهراً مخدراً قبل الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه فى المادة (3) . (ب) كل من أنتج أو استخراج أو فصل أو صنع جوهرا مخدرا وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار . (ج ) كل من زرع نباتا من النباتات الواردة فى الجدول رقم (5) أو صدره أو جلبه أو حازه أو أحرزه أو إشتراه أو باعه أو سلمه أو نقله أيا كان طور نموه ، وكذلك بذوره ، وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار أو اتجر فيه بأية صورة ، وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا . ( د ) كل من قام ولو فى الخارج بتأليف عصابة، أو إدارتها أو التداخل فى إدارتها أو فى تنظيمها أو الإنضمام إليها أو الاشتراك فيها وكان من أغراضها الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أو تقديمها للتعاطى أو ارتكاب أى من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة داخل البلاد وتقضى المحكمة فضلا عن العقوبتين المقررتين للجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا المادة بالتعويض الجمركى المقرر قانونا . 
مادة 34 ( ) يعاقب بالإعدام أو بالأشغال الشاقة المؤيدة وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه . ( أ ) كل من حاز أو أحرز أو أشترى أو باع أو سلم أو نقل أو قدم للتعاطى جوهرا مخدرا وكان ذلك بقصد الإتجار أو اتجر فيه بأية صورة ، وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً . (ب) كل من رخص له فى حيازة جوهر مخدر لاستعماله فى غرض معين وتصرف فيه بأية صورة فى غير هذا الغرض . (ج ) كل من أدار أو هيأ مكانا لتعاطى الجواهر المخدرة بمقابل . وتكون عقوبة الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة الإعدام والغرامة التى لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه فى الأحوال الآتية : 1. إذا استخدم الجانى فى ارتكاب إحدى هذه الجرائم من لم يبلغ من العمر إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية أو استخدم أحداً من أصوله أو من فروعه أو زوجه أو أحداً ممن يتولى تربيتهم أو ملاحظتهم أو ممن له سلطة فعلية عليهم فى رقابتهم أو توجيههم . 2. إذا كان الجانى من الموظفين أو المستخدمين العموميين المكلفين بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون أو المنوط بهم مكافحة المخدرات أو الرقابة على تداولها أو حيازتها أو كان ممن لهم اتصال بها بأى وجه . 3. إذا استغل الجانى فى ارتكابها أو تسهيل السلطة المخولة له بمقتضى وظيفته أو عمله أو الحصانة المقررة له طبقاً للدستور أو القانون . 4. إذا وقعت الجريمة فى إحدى دور العبادة أو دور التعليم ومرافقها الخدمية أو النوادى أو الحدائق العامة أو أماكن العلاج أو المؤسسات الاجتماعية أو العقابية أو المعسكرات أو السجون أو بالجوار المباشر لهذه الأماكن . 5. إذا قدم الجانى الجوهر المخدر أوسلمه أو باعه إلى من لم يبلغ من العمر إحدى وعشرين سنة ميلادية أو دفعه إلى تعاطيه بأية وسيلة من وسائل الإكراه أو الغش أو الترغيب أو الإغراء أو التسهيل . 6. إذا كان الجوهر المخدر محل الجريمة من الكوكايين أو الهيروين أو أى من المواد الواردة فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم (1) المرفق . 7. إذا كان الجانى قد سبق الحكم عليه فى جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى هذه المادة أو المادة السابقة . 
مادة 34 مكرراً ( ) يعاقب بالاعدام وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة الف جنيه كل من دفع غيره بأية وسيلة من وسائل الإكراه أو الغش إلى تعاطى جوهر مخدر من الكوكايين أو الهيروين أو أى من المواد الواردة فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم (1) . 
مادة 35 ( ) يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائتى ألف جنيه . ( أ ) كل من أدار مكانـا أو هيأه للغير لتعاطى الجواهر المخدرة بغير مقابل . (ب) كل من سهل أو قدم للتعاطى ، بغير مقابل جوهرا مخدرا فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا . 
مادة 36 ( ) استثناء من أحكام المادة 17 من قانون العقوبات لا يجوز فى تطبيق المواد السابقة والمادة (38) النزول عن العقوبة التالية مباشرة للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة ، فإذا كانت العقوبة التالية هى الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن فلا يجوز أن تقل المدة المحكوم بها عن ست سنوات . 

مادة 37 ( ) يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسين ألف جنيه كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع جوهرا مخدراً أو زرع نباتا من النباتات الواردة فى الجدول رقم (5) أو حازه أو اشتراه ، وكان ذلك بقصد التعاطى او الاستعمال الشخصى فى غير الاحوال المصرح بها قانوناً . وللمحكمة ان تأمر فى الحكم الصادر بالادانة بتنفيذ العقوبات المقضى بها فى السجون الخاصة التى تنشأ للمحكوم عليهم فى جرائم هذا القانون او فى الاماكن التى تخصص لهم بالمؤسسات العقابية . 
ويجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم بالعقوبة فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الاولى- بدلا من تنفيذ هذة العقوبة ان تأمر بإيداع من يثبت إدمانة إحدى المصحات التى تنشأ لهذا الغرض بقرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع وزراء الصحة والداخلية والشئون الاجتماعية , وذلك ليعالج فيها طبيا ونفسيا واجتماعيا ولا يجوز ان تقل مدة بقاء المحكوم علية بالمصحة عن ستة اشهر ولا أن تزيد على ثلاث سنوات أو مدة العقوبة المقضى بها ايهما أقل . 
ويكون الافراج عن المودع بعد شفائه بقرار من اللجنة المختصة بالإشراف على المودعيين بالمصحة ، فإذا تبين عدم جدوى الإيداع أو انتهت المدة القصوى المقررة له قبل شفاء المحكوم عليه ، أو خالف المودع الواجبات المفورضة عليه لعلاجه ، أو ارتكب أثناء إيداعه أيا من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون رفعت اللجنة المشار إليها الأمر إلى المحكمة عن طريق النيابة العامة بطلب الحكم بإلغاء وقف التنفيذ ، لاستيفاء الغرامة وباقى مدة العقوبة المقيدة للحرية المقضى بها بعد استنزال المدة التى قضاها المحكوم عليه بالمصحة . 
ولا يجوز الحكم بالايداع إذا ارتكب الجانى جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة بعد سبق الحكم عليه بالعقوبة أو بتدبير الإيداع المشار إليه ، وفى هذه الحالة تسرى الأحكام المقررة فى المادة السابقة إذا رأت المحكمة وجها لتطبيق المادة (17) من قانون العقوبات . 
مادة 37 مكررا ( ) تشكل اللجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة فى كل محافظة برئاسة مستشار بمحكمة الاستئناف على الأقل وممثل للنيابة العامة بدرجة رئيس نيابة على الأقل وممثلين لوزارات الصحة والداخلية والدفاع والشئون الاجتماعية ويصدر بتشكيل هذه اللجان وتحديد اختصاصاتها ونظام العمل بها قرار من وزير العدل ، وللجنة أو تستعين فى أداء مهمتها بمن ترى الإستعانة به كما يجوز أن يضم إلى عضويتها آخرون وذلك بقرار من وزير العدل . 
مادة 37 مكرراً ( أ ) لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على من يتقدم للجنة المشار إليها فى المادة السابقة من تلقاء نفسه من متعاطى المواد المخدرة للعلاج، ويبقى فى هذه الحالة تحت العلاج فى المصحات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 37 من هذا القانون أو فى دور العلاج التى تنشأ لهذا الغرض بقرار من وزير الشئون الاجتماعية بالاتفاق مع وزير الصحة، وذلك لتلقى العلاج الطبى والنفسى والاجتماعى إلى أن تقرر هذه اللجنة غير ذلك . 
فإذا غادر المريض المصحة أو توقف عن التردد على دور العلاج المشار إليها قبل صدور قرار اللجنة المذكورة يلزم بدفع نفقات العلاج ويجوز تحصيلها منه بطريق الحجز الإدارى ولا ينطبق فى شأنه حكم المادة 45 من هذا القانون . 
ولا تسرى أحكام هذه المادة على من كان محرزا لمادة مخدرة ولم يقدمها إلى الجهة المختصة عند دخوله المصحة أو عند تردده على دور العلاج . 
مادة 37 مكررا (ب) لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على من ثبت إدمانه أو تعاطيه المواد الخدرة ، إذا طلب زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو أحد فروعه إلى اللجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 37 مكرراً من هذا القانون ، علاجه فى إحدى المصحات أو دور العلاج المنصوص عليها فى المادة (37) مكرراً ( أ ) . وتفصل اللجنة فى الطلب بعد فحصه وسماع أقوال ذوى الشأن ولها أن تطلب إلى النيابة العامة تحقيق هذا الطلب وموافاتها بمذكرة برأيها . ويكون إيداع المطلوب علاجه فى حالة موافقته أحد المصحات أو إلزامه بالتردد على دور العلاج بقرار من اللجنة فإذا رفض ذلك رفعت اللجنة الأمر عن طريق النيابة العامة إلى محكمة الجنايات التى يقع فى دائرتها محل إقامته منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة ، لتأمر بإيداعه أو بإلزامه بالتردد على دور العلاج . ويجوز للجنة فى حالة الضرورة ، وقبل الفصل فى الطلب ، أن تودع المطلوب علاجه تحت الملاحظة لمدة لا تزيد على أسبوعين لمراقبته طبياً وله أن يتظلم من إيداعه بطلب يقدم إلى النيابة العامة أو مدير المكان المودع به ، وعلى النيابة العامة خلال ثلاثة أيام من وصول الطلب إليها أن ترفعه إلى المحكمة المشار إليها فى هذه المادة لتأمر بما تراه . وفى جميع الأحوال تطبق بشأن العلاج والانقطاع عنه الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى المادة السابقة . 
مادة 37 مكرراً (ج) تعد جميع البيانات التى تصل إلى علم القائمين بالعمل فى شئون علاج المدمنين أو المتعاطين من الأسرار التى يعاقب على إفشائها بالعقوبة المقررة فى المادة (310) من قانون العقوبات . 
مادة 37 مكرراً (د) ينشأ صندوق خاص لمكافحة وعلاج الإدمان والتعاطى تكون له الشخصية الاعتبارية . ويصدر بتنظيمه وبتحديد تبعيته وبتمويله وتحديد اختصاصاته قرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على اقتراح المجلس القومى لمكافحة وعلاج الإدمان ، ويكون من بين اختصاصاته إنشاء مصحات ودور علاج المدمنين والمتعاطين للمواد المخدرة وإقامة سجون للمحكوم عليهم فى جرائم الخدرات ، كما تكون من بين موارده الغرامات المقضى بها فى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون والأموال التى يحكم بمصادرتها. مادة 38 ( ) مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها القانون يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائتى ألف جنيه كل من حاز أو أحرز أو اشترى أو سلم أو نقل أو زرع أو أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع جوهرا مخدراً أو نباتاً من النباتات الواردة فى الجدول رقم (5) وكان ذلك بغير قصد الاتجار أو التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي وفى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً . وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والغرامة التى لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسمائة ألف جنيه إذا كان الجوهر المخدر محل الجريمة من الكوكاكيين أو الهيروين أو أى من المواد الواردة فى القسم الأول من الجدول رقم (1) 
مادة 39 ( ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف جنيه كل من ضبط فى مكان أعد أو هيئ لتعاطى الجواهر المخدرة وذلك أثناء تعاطيها مع علمه بذلك . وتزاد العقوبة إلى مثلها إذا كان الجوهر المخدر الذى قدم هو الكوكاكيين أو الهيروين أو أى من المواد الواردة بالقسم الأول من الجدول رقم (1) ولا يسرى حكم هذه المادة على زوج أو أصول أو فروع أو أخوة من أعد أو هيأ المكان المذكور أو على من يقيم فيه . 
مادة 40 ( ) يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف جنيه ولا تجاوز عشرين ألف جنيه كل من تعدى على أحد الموظفين أو المستخدمين العموميين القائمين على تنفيذ هذا القانون وكان ذلك بسبب هذا التنفيذ أو قاومه بالقوة أو العنف أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها . وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والغرامة التى لا تقل عن عشرين ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسين ألف جنيه إذا نشأت عن التعدي أو المقاومة عاهة مستديمة يستحيل برؤها ، أو كان الجانى يحمل سلاحا أو كان من رجال السلطة المنوط بهم المحافظة على الأمن ، أو إذا قام الجانى بخطف أو احتجاز أى من القائمين على تنفيذ هذا القانون هو أو زوجه أو أحد من أصوله أو فروعه . وتكون العقوبة بالاعدام والغرامة التى لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائة ألف جنيه إذا أفضت الأفعال السابقة إلى الموت . 
مادة 41 ( ) يعاقب بالإعدام وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز مائتى ألف جنيه كل من قتل عمداً أحد الموظفين أو المستخدمين العموميين القائمين على تنفيذ هذا القانون أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسببها . 
مادة 42 ( ) من عدم الإخلال بحقوق الغير الحسن النية يحكم فى جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الجواهر المخدرة والنباتات المضبوطة الواردة بالجدول رقم (5) وبذورها وكذلك الأموال المتحصلة من الجريمة والأدوات ووسائل النقل المضبوطة التى استخدمت فى ارتكابها كما يحكم بمصادرة الأرض التى زرعت بالنباتات المشار إليها إذا كانت هذه الأرض مملوكة للجانى ، أو كانت له بسند غير مسجل ، فإن كان مجرد حائز لها حكم بإنهاء سند حيازته . وتخصص الأدوات ووسائل النقل المحكوم بمصادرتها للإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات بوزارة الداخلية متى قرر وزير الداخلية أنها لازمة لمباشرة نشاطها ( ) ويتبع ذلك بالنسبة لقوات حرس الحدود بقرار من وزير الحربية إذا كانت الأدوات ووسائـل النقل المحكوم بمصادرتها قد ضبطت بمعرفة هذه القوات ( ) 
مادة 43 ( ) مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المواد السابقة يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف جنيه كل من رخص له فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أو حيازتها ولم يمسك الدفاتر المنصوص عليها فى المواد (12، 18، 24، 26) من هذا القانون أو لم يقم بالقيد فيها . 
ويعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز ألفى جنيه كل من يتولى إدارة صيدلية أو محل مرخص له فى الإتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة ولم يقم بإرسال الكشوف المنصوص عليها فى المادتين (13، 23) إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة فى المواعيد المقررة . ويعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن ألفى جنيه ولا تجاوز عشرة آلاف جنيه كل من حاز أو أحرز من الأشخاص المشار إليهم فى الفقرتين السابقتين جواهر مخدرة بكميات تزيد أو تقل عن الكميات الناتجة من تعدد عمليات الوزن بشرط ألا تزيد الفروق على ما يأتى : ( أ )10% من الكميات التى لا تزيد على جرام واحد . (ب) 5 % فى الكميات التى تزيد على جرام حتى 25 جرام بشرط ألا يزيد مقدار التسامح على 50 سنتيجرام . (ج) 2 % فى الكميات التى تزيد على 25 جرام . (د ) 5 % فى الجواهر المخدرة السائلة أيا كان مقدارها . وفى حالة العود إلى ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المبينة فى هذه المادة تكون العقوبة الحبس ومثلى الغرامة المقررة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
مادة 44 ( ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن ألفى جنيه ولا تجاوز خمسة آلاف جنيه كل من أنتج أو استخرج أو فصل أو صنع أو جلب أو صدر أو حاز بقصد الاتجار أية مادة من المواد الواردة فى الجدول رقم (3) وذلك فى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا ، وفى جميع الأحوال يحكم بمصادرة المواد المضبوطة . 
مادة 45 ( ) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب أية مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات المنفذة له ، ويحكم بالإغلاق عند مخالفة حكم المادة (8) . مادة 46 لا يجوز وقف تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بعقوبة الجنحة على من سبق الحكـم عليه فى إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون . وفى جميع الأحوال تكون الأحكام الصادرة بعقوبة الجنحة واجبة النفاذ فورا ولو مع استئنافها . ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بنشر ملخص الحكم النهائى على نفقة المحكوم عليه فى ثلاث جرائد يومية تعينها . 
مادة 46 مكرراً ( ) كل من توسط فى ارتكاب إحدى الجنايات المبينة فى هذا القانون يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها . 
مادة 46 مكرراً ( أ ) ( ) لا تنقضي بمضى المدة الدعوى الجنائية فى الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون والتى تقع بعد العمل به عدا الجناية المنصوص عليها فى المادة (37) من هذه القانون . كما لا تسرى على المحكوم عليه فى أى من الجنايات المبينة فى الفقرة السابقة أحكام الإفراج تحت شرط المبينة فى القرار بقانون رقم (396) لسنة 1956 فى شأن تنظيم السجون . ولا تسقط بمضي المادة ، العقوبة المحكوم بها بعد العمل بهذا القانون فى الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة . 
مادة 47 يحكم بإغلاق كل محل يرخص له بالاتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة أو فى حيازتها أو أى محل آخر غير مسكون أو معد للسكنى إذا وقعـت فيـه إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المواد (33 ، 34 ، 35) ويحكم بالإغلاق لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنة إذا ارتكب فى المحل جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المادة (38) وفى حالة العود يحكم بالإغلاق نهائياً . 
مادة 48 يعفى من العقوبات المقررة فى المواد (33، 34، 35) كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات العامة عن الجريمة قبل علمها بها . فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد علم السلطات العامة بالجريمة تعين أن يوصل الابلاغ فعلا إلى ضبط باقي الجناة . 
مادة 48 مكررا ( ) ( ) تحكم المحكمة الجزئية المختصة باتخاذ أحد التدابير الأتية على كل من سبق الحكم عليه أكثر من مرة أو أتهم لأسباب جدية أكثر من مرة فى إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون . 1. الإيداع فى إحدى مؤسسـات العمل التى تحدد بقرار من وزير الداخلية . 2. تحديد الإقامة فى جهة معينة . 3. منع الإقامة من جهة معينة 4. الإعادة إلى الموطن الأصلى . 5. حظر التردد على أماكن أو محال معنية . 6. الحرمان من ممارسة مهنة أو حرفه معينة . ولا يجوز أن تقل مدة التدبير المحكوم به عن سنة ولا تزيد على عشر سنوات . وفى حالة مخالفة المحكوم عليه التدبير المحكوم به يحكم على المخالف بالحبس . 

مادة 48 مكررا ( أ ) ( ) تسرى أحكام المواد (208) مكررا ( أ ) ، (ب) ، (ج) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية على الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى المـادتين (33 ، 34) من هذا القانون . 
مادة 49 يكون لمديرى إدارتى مكافحة المخدرت فى كل من الإقليمين وأقسامها وفروعها ومعاونيها من الضباط والكونستبلات المساعدين الأول والمساعدين الثانيين صفة مأموري الضبطية القضائية فى جميع أنحاء ( الإقليمين ) . وكذلك يكون لرؤساء الضبابطيه الجمركية ومعانيهم من الضباط وموظفى إدارة حصر التبغ والتمباك بالإقليم السورى صفة مأموري الضبط القضائي فى جميع أنحاء الإقليم فيما يختص بالجرائم المنصوص عليها فى هذا القانون . 
مادة 50 ( ) لمفتشي الصيدلة دخول مخازن ومستودعات الاتجار فى الجواهر المخدرة والصيدليات والمستشفيات والمصحات والمستوصفات والعيادات ومصانع المستحضرات الإقرباذينية ومعامل التحاليل الكيميائية والصناعية والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها ، وذلك للتحقق من تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ، ولهم الاطلاع على الدفاتر والأوراق المتعلقة بالجواهر المخدرة ، ويكون لهم صفة رجال الضبط القضائي فيما يتعلق بالجرائم التى تقع بهذه المحال . ولهم أيضا مراقبة تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون فى المصالح الحكومية والهيئات الإقليمية والمحلية . ولا يجوز لغيرهم من مأموري الضبط القضائي تفتيش المحال الواردة فى الفقرة السابقة إلا بحضور أحد مفتشي الصيدلة . 
مادة 51 يكون لمفتشى وزارة الزراعة ووكلائهم والمهندسين الزراعيين والمهندسين الزراعيين المساعدين والمعاونين الزراعيين صفة رجال الضبط القضائي فيما يختص بالجرائم التى تقع بالمخالفة لأحكام المادتين (28 ، 29) . 
مادة 52 مع عدم الإخلال بالمحاكمة الجنائية يقوم رجال الضبط- القضائى المنصوص عليهم بهذا القانون بقطع كل زراعة ممنوعة بمقتضى أحكامه وجميع أوراقها وجذورها على نفقة مرتكبى الجريمة وتحفظ هذه الأشياء على ذمة المحاكمة بمخازن وزارة الزراعة إلى أن يفصل نهائياً فى الدعوى الجنائية . 
مادة 52 مكررا --------- استثناء من حكم المادة السابقة ، يكون للنائب أو من يفوضه أن يطلب إلى المحكمة المختصة إذا ما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك إصدار الأمر بإعدام الجواهر المخدرة أو النباتات المضبوطة فى أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى الجنائية أو بعد صدور الحكم فيها . ويجب أن يشتمل الطلب على بيان دواعية والإجراءات التى اتخذت لحفظ عينات مناسبة من المضبوطات وأوصافها هى وأحرازها وكمياتها وأماكن حفظها ونتائج التحليل الخاصة بها ، وتفصل المحكمة فى هذا الطلب منعقدة فى غرفة المشورة بعد إعلان ذوى الشأن وسماع أقوالهم . 
مادة 53 تبين ، بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية بناء على عرض الوزير المختص كل فى المناطق التى تدخل فى اختصاصه ، مقدار المكافأة التى تصرف لكل من وجد أو أرشد أو ساهم أو سهل أو اشترك فى ضبط جواهر مخدرة . 
مادة 54 تصدر القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا القانون من الوزير المختص . 
مادة 55 ( ) يلغى المرسوم بقانون رقم (351) لسنة 1952 المشار إليه كما يلغى كل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون . 
مادة 56 ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشره صـدر برئاسة الجمهـورية فى 11 ذى الحجـة سنة 1379 (5 يونية سنة 1960)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الجـداول*

الجدول رقم (1) ( ) المواد المعتبرة مخدرة *11 
القسم الأول( 1 ) كوكايين : Cocaine استر المثيل لبنرويل أيكجونين Methyl ester of benzyolecgonine كافة مستحضرات الكوكايين المدرجة أو الغير مدرجة فى دساتير الأدوية والتى تحتوى على أكثر من 0.1 % من الكوكايين سواء صنعت من أوراق الكوكا ( خلاصتها السائلة أو صبغتها ) أو من الكوكايين ومخففات الكوكايين من مادة غير فعالة أو صلبة أيا كانت درجة تركيزها . 

(2) هيروين : Heroin ثنائى استيل مورفين Acetomorphine - Diamorphine Diacetylmorphine - بذاته أو مخلوطاً أو مخففا فى أى مادة كانت درجة تركيزه وبأى نسبة 
القسم الثانى اتورفين : Etorbhine 8,7 ـ ثانى هيدرو ـ 7 ألفا ـ [1ـ (ر) ـ هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ] ـ 6 أوكسى ـ مثيل ـ 14,6 اندواثيون مورفين . 7.8 - dihydro - 7a - ( 1- (R) - hydroxy - 1 methylbuty) -O6- methy1- 6.14 endoethenomorphin أو رباعى هيدرو ـ 7 ألفا ـ (1- هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) ـ 14.6 اندواثينو ـ اوربيافين . Tetrahydro - 7a - (1- hydroxy - methylbuty) - 6.14 endoethenoripevine أو 1، 2، 3، 3، أ ، 8 ، 9 ـ سدادسى هيدرو ـ 5 ـ هيدروكـسى ـ 2ـ ألفـا ـ (1 (ر) (ـ هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) ـ 3ـ ميثوكـسى ـ 12ـ مثيـل ـ 9.3 أ ـ إثينوا ـ 9 , 9 ب ـ إمينو ـ ايثـانو فينا نثـرو ( 5.4 ـ ب ج د ) فيوران . 1,2,3,3a 8.9 - hexahydro - 5- hydroxy - 2 a - [ 1 (R) hydroxy -1- methylbuty] -3- methoxy - 12- methy1 -3.9a - ethieo- 9.9b - imino -ethanophenanthro (4,5 - bed ) furan . مثل : Immobilon - M99 
(2) اثيل مثيل الثيامبيوتين 
Ethylmethylthiambutene 3ـ أثيل مثيل أمينو ـ 1.1 ـ ثنائى (2ـ ثبينيل ) ـ1ـ بيوتين 3- Ethylmethylamino - 1.1 di (2’ thieny1)-1 butene مثلEmethibutin - Ethylmethiambutene 
(3) استيل مثيادول 
Acetylmethadol 3ـ استيوكسى ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 4.4 ثنائى فنيل هيبتان . 3- acetoxy - 6- dimethylaminO - 4.4 - diphenylheptane مثل : Amidol acetate - Methyady1 acetete 
(4) اسيتورفين 
Actorphine 3 أوكسى ـ استيل ـ 8.7 ثنانى هيدرو ـ 7 ألفا ـ [ 1(ر) ـ هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ]6 أوكسى ـ مثيل ـ 14.6 اندواثينو مورفين . O3 - acety - 7.8 dihydro -7 a - ( 1 (R) - hydroxy -1- methylbutyl ) - O6 - methy1 - 6.14 - endoethenomorphine أو 3 أوكسى ـ استيل رباعى هيدرو ـ 7 ألفا ـ (1ـ هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) ـ 14.6 ـ اندواثينو ـ او ريبافين . O3- acetyltetrahydro - 7 a - (1- hydroxy -1- methylbuty1) - 6.14 endoe - theno - oripavine أو 5 ـ استيوكسى ـ 1، 2، 3، 3، أو 8، 9 ـ سداسى هيدرو ـ 2 ألفا ـ (1 (ر) هيدروكسى ـ 1ـ ميثيل بيوتيل ) ـ 3ـ ميثوكسي - 12 مثيل - 9,3 أ - إثينو 9,9 ب - إمينو اثا نوفينا ثرو [ 5,4 - ب ج د ل ] فيوران . 5- acetoxy - 1,2,3,3a,8,9 - hexahydro - 2 a - ( 1- (R) hydroxy -1- methylbuty ) -3- methyl - 3,9a - etheno - 9,96 - iminoe - thanophenanthro ( 4,5 - bcd ) furan . مثل : M/83 
(5) أسيجونين Ecgonine (-) -3- هيدروكسي تروبان -2- كاربوكسيلات (-) -3- Hydroxytropane -2- Carboxylate . مثل : Leavo - ecgonine 
(6) أكسيكودون 
Oxycodone 14 - هيدروكسي ثنائي هيدروكودينون . 14- hydroxydihydrocodeinone . أو ثنائي هيدروهيدروكسي كودينون Dihydrohydroxycodeinone . مثل : Codeinon - Dihydrone -Eucodal 
(7) أوكسيمورفون : 
Oxymorphone 14- هيدروكسي ثنائي هيدرومورفينون 14- hydroxydihydromorphinone . أو ثنائي هيدروهيدروكسي مورفينون Dihydrogydroxy morphinone مثل : Numorphan - 5501 
(8) ـ ن ـ أوكسيد المورفين : Morphine -N- Oxide وكذا المركبات المورفينية الأخرى ذات الأزوت الخماسى التكافؤ مثل Genomorphine وكذلك المشتقات المورفينية الأخرى ذات الأزوت الخماسى التكافؤ مثل : Godeine -N- Oxide -Genocodeine (9) الأفيون Opium ويشمل الأفيون الخام والأفيون الطبى والأفيون المحضر بجميع مسمياتهم ، وكافة مستحضرات الأفيون المدرجة أو غير المدرجة فى دساتير الأدوية والتى تحتوى على أكثر من 2, من المورفين ومخففات الأفيون فى مادة غير فعالة سائلة أو صلبة أيا كانت درجة تركيزها . 
(10) الفا برودين : Alphaprodine ألفا ـ 3.1 ثنائى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيو نوكسى ببيريدين Alpha - 1,3 - dimethy1 -4- phenyl-4- propionoxypiperidine مثل Nisentil - Prisilidene - Gf21 
(11) الفا استيل مثيادول Alphacetylmethedol: الفا ـ 3ـ اسيتوكسى ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 4,4 ـ ثنائى فنيل هيبتان Alpha -3- acetoxy -6- dimethylamino -4.4 - diphenylheptane مثل N.l.H 2953 
(12) الفا ميبرودين : 
Alphameprodine الفا ـ 3 اثيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونوكسى بيبريدين . Alpha -3- ethyl-1-methyl-4- phenyl-4- propionoxypiperidine . مثل Nu 2 J 1932: 
(13) ـ الفا مثيادول : Alphamethadol الفا ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 4,4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 3ـ هيبتانول Alpha -6- dimethylamino -4,4- diphenyl -3- heptanol. 
(14) ـ الليل برودين : Allylprodine 3ـ الليل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بربيونوكسى بيبريدين : 3- allyl -1-methyl -4- phenyl-4- phenyl -4- Propionoxypiperidine مثل : Alporidine (N.I.H 7440 ) 
(15) امفيتامين : 
Amfetamine (+) ـ 2ـ أمينو ـ 1 فنيل بروبان (+) -2- amino -1- phenylpropane . مثل Anorexine- Actedron Benzedrin - Aktedron: مع ملاحظة أن ليفو امفيتامين لا يعتبر مادة مخدرة . 
(16) أموباربيتال 
Amobarbital 5ـ اثيل ـ 5ـ (3ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) حمض باربيتوريك 5) ethyl -5- (3-methylbutyl) barbituric acid . 5ـ اثيل ـ 5ـ ايزوبنتيل حمض باربيتوريك 5) ethyl -5- isopentylbarbituric acid مثل : Amytal 
(17) انيليريدين Anileridine 1ـ بارا ـ أمينوفين اثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى 1- para - aminophenethyl -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acide ethyl ester . أو 1ـ [ 2ـ ( بارا ـ أمينو فنيل ) ـ اثيل ] ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 1- [2- ( p - aminophenyl ) - ethy1 ] -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester. مثل : Leritine - ( MK 89 ) ( WIN 13797) 
(18) ـ ايتو كسير يدين : Etoxeridine 1ـ [2ـ (2ـ هيد روكسى أثوكسى ) اثيل ] ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 1- [ 2-( 2- hydroxyethoxy ) - ethyl ] -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . مثل : Atenotax - Atenos - Carbetidine - U. C. 2073 
(19) ـ ايتو نيتازين : 
Etonitazene 1ـ ثنائى اثيل امينوا اثيل ـ 2ـ بارا ـ إثوكس بنزيل ـ 5ـ نيتروبنزيميدازول . 1- diethylaminoethyl -2pare - ethoxybenzyl -5- nitrobenzimidazole . ( N. I . H-7606 ) مثل 
(20) هيدروكودون : Hydrocodone ثنائى هيدروكودينون Dihydrocodeinone مثل : Ambenyl - Calmodid - Dicodide - Diconone - Biocodone 
(21) هيدروكسى بيثيدين 
Hydroxy pethidine 4ـ ميتا ـ هيدروكسى فنيل ـ 1ـ مثيل بييبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 4- meta - hydroxylphenyl -1- methyl - piperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . أو 1ـ ميثيل ـ 4ـ ( 3ـ هيدروكسى فينيل ) ـ بيبر يدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 1- methyl -4- (3- hydroxyphenyl ) - piperidine -4- Carboxylic acid ethyl ester . 
(22) هيدرومورفون 
Hydromorphoneثنائى هيدرومورفينون Dihydromorphinone مثل : Laudadin- Dilaudide - Dimorphoe 
(23) ـ هيدرومورفينول : 
Hydromorphinol14ـ هيدروكسى ثنائى هيدرومورفين 14 - hydroxydihydromorphine مثل : (N.I.H - 7472) 
(24) أيزوميثادون : 
Isomethadone6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 5ـ مثيل ـ 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 3ـ هيكسانون . 6 - dimethylamino -5- methyl -4.4 - dipheyl -3- hexanone مثل : Isoadanon - Isoamidone ( N. I .H. - 2880) 
(25) ـ بثيدين ـ Pethidine 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك استراثيلى . 1- methyl -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . مثل : Dolantin - Demetrol - Dolosile 
(26) ـ وسيط البيثدين ألف : 
Pethidine Intermediate - A 4ـ سيانو ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين . 4 - Cyano -1- methyl - 4- pheylpiperidine. أو 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ سيانو بيبريدين . 1- methyl -4- phenyl -4- cyanopiperidine . مثل : (Pre - Pethidine) 
(27) ـ وسيط البيثدين ب : Pethidine Intermediate - B 4ـ فينيل بيبريدين ـ 4 ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استر اثيلى 4 - phenylipiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . أو اثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بيبريدين كاربو كسيلات . Ethyl - 4- phenyl -4- piperidinecatboxylate . مثل Norpethidin: 
(28) ـ بثيدين وسيط ج : 
Pethidine Intermediate- C 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك 1- methyl -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid . مثل  : Meperidinic acid 
(29) بسيلوسبين 
Psilocybine  3ـ ( 2ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو اثيل ) اندول ـ4ـ يل ـ ثنائى هيدروجين فوسفات 3 - (2- dimethylamino ethyl ) indol -4- yl - dihydrogen phosphate. 
(30) ـ بروبيريدين : 
Properidine 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ4ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك استر ايزوبروبيل . 1- methyl - 4- Penylpiperidine - 4- carboxylic acid isopropyl estr. مثل : Geveline - lpropethidine - lsopedine 
(31) ـ بروهيبتازين : 
Proheptazine 3,1 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ4ـ بروبينوكسى ازاسيكلوهيبتان 1.4 - dimethyl -4- phenyl -4- propionoxyazacycloheptane. أو 3.1 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ4ـ بروبيونكسى سداسى مثيل اينيمين 1.3 - dimethyl -4- phenyl -4- propionoxyhexa methyl eneimine مثل : Dimepheprimine - ( Wy 757) 
(32) ـ بريتراميد : 
Piritramide 1ـ (3ـ سيانو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل بروبيل ) ـ4ـ ( 1ـ بيبريدينو ) بيبريدين ـ 4 ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك أميد . 1- (3 - Cyano -3.3 - diphenylpropyl ) -4- (1 - Piperidinon ) Piperidine - 4- car - boxylic acid amide . أو 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ [1ـ(4-كاربومويل ـ4ـ بيبريدينو ) ] بيويترونيتريل 2,2 - diphenyl -4- [ 1- ( 4- carbamoyl -4- piperidino ) ] butyronitrile مثل : Dipidolor - (R. 3365 ) - Piridolan 
(33) بزيتراميد : 
Bezitramide 1ـ(3ـ سيانو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل بروييل ) ـ 4ـ (2ـ اوكسو ـ 3ـ بروبيونيل ـ1 ـ بتزيميد أزولينيل ) ـ بيبريدين . ( 3- cyano -3.3 - diphenylpropyl ) -4- (2- oxo -3- propionyl -1- ben zimidazolinyl ) - piperididne . مثل : ( R . 4845 ) 
(34) بنزيثيدين 
Benzethidine 1ـ ( 2ـ بنزيل أوكسى اثيل ) ـ4 ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4 ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استر اثيلى . 
1- ( 2- benzyloxyethyl ) -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . (35) ـ بنزويل مورفين Benzoylmorphine : استر المورفين مع حمض البنزويك . An ester of morphine with benzoic acid . 
(36) ـ بنزيل مورفين Benzylmorphine : 3ـ بنزيل مورفين . 
benzylmorphine مثل : Peronine 
(37) ـ بيتا استيل ميثادول : 
Betacetylmethadol بيتا ـ 3ـ اسيتو كسى ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل امينو ـ 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل هيبتان . Beta - 3- acetoxy -6- dimethylamino - 4.4 diphenylheptane . 
(38) ـ بيتابرودين : 
Betaprodine بيتا ـ1 , 3 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيو نوكسى بيبريدين. Beta - 1.3 - dimethyl – 4 - phenyl - 4- propionoxypiperidine . مثل  :Frown:  NU 1779) 
(39) ـ بيتا ميبرودين : 
Betameprodine بيتا ـ 3ـ اثيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونيل أوكسى بيبريدين Beta - 3- ethyl -1- methyl -4- phenyl -4- propionyloxypiperidine . أو بيتا ـ 3ـ اثيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونوكسى بيبريدين Beta -3- ethyl -1 - methyl -4- propionoxypiperidine . 
(40) ـ بيتا ميثادول: 
 Beta Methadol بيتا ـ 6ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 3ـ هيبتانول . Beta -6- dimethylamino -4.4 - diphenyl -3- heptanol . 
(41) بيمينودين : 
Piminodine 4ـ فنيل ـ 1ـ (3ـ فنيل أمينو بروبيل ) بيبريدين ـ4 ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك استر اثيلى . 4- phenyl - 1- (3 phenylaminopropyl ) piperidine -4- caboxylic acid ethyl ester . 
مثل Alvodine - Anopridine - Cimadon (42) ـ بيوتالبيتال : 
Butalbital 5ـ الليل ـ 5 ـ ايزوبيو تيل حمض باربتيوريك . 5- allyl -5- isobutyl barbituric acid بذاته وأملاحه بذاتها فى جميع أشكالها الصيدلية المختلفة . مثل : Allylbarbital - Sandopral - Tetrallobarbital ـ ثلاثى ميبريدين : 
Trimeperidine 1، 2،5 ـ ثلاثى مثيل ـ 4ـ فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونوكسى بيبريدين . 1.2.5 - trimeethyl -4- phenyl -4- propionoxypiperidine . مثل : Isopromedol - Promedol 
ثنائى اثيل الثيامبيوتين  :Big Grin: iethylthiambutene 3ـ ثنائى اثيل أمينو ـ1.1 ـ ثنائى ـ ( 2ـ ثينيل ) ـ 1ـ بيوتين . 3- diethylamino - 1,1 di ( 2 ‘ - thienyl ) -1- butene . مثل   :Big Grin: ietibutin (N .I . H 4185 ) - Themalon

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ـ ثنائى أو كسافيتيل بيوتيرات : Dioxaphetyl butyrate اثيل ـ 4ـ مورفولينو ـ 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل بيرتيرات . Ethyl - 4- morpholineo -2.2 - diphenylbutyrate . مثل  : Amidalagon - Sqasmoxale ـ ثنائى بيبانون : Dipipanone 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 6ـ بيبريدين ـ 3ـ هيبتانون . 4.4 diphenyl -6- piperdine -3- heptanone . مثل : Fenpidon - Pamedone- Diconal 
ـ ثنائى هيدرومورفين : Dihydromorphine مثل : Paramorfan 
ثنائى فينو كسيلات : Diphenoxylate 1ـ (3ـ سيانو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل بروبيل ) ـ 4 ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربوكسيليك استراثيلى . 1- ( 4- cyano -3.3 - diphenylpropyl ) -4- phenylpiperidine -4 - carboxylic acid ethyl ester . أو 2. 2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ (4ـ كاربثوكسى ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدينو ) ـ بيوتير ونيتريل . 2.2 - diphenyl -4- (4 - carbethoxy -4- phenyl pipericine ) - butyronitrile . مثل : Diphenoxyle J (R . 11321 )- 1592 وكذلك مستحضراته التى تزيد نسبة المادة فى الجرعة الواحدة فيها عن 2.5 ملليجرام محسوبة كقاعدة وتحتوى علىكمية من سلفات الأتروبين تعادل على الأقل 1% من جرعة ثنائى الفينو كسيلات . ـ ثنائى فينو كسين Difenoxin 1ـ (3ـ سيانو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ بروبيل ) ـ4 ـ فنيل حمض ايزونيبيكوتيك . 1-( 3- cyano -3.3 - diphenylpropyl ) -4- phenyl isonipecotic acid . وكذلك مستحضراته التى تحتوى الجرعة الواحدة فيها على أكثر من 0.5 ملليجرام من المادة مخلوطة مع سلفات الأتروبين بكمية تعادل 5% على الأقل من كمية المادة ثنائى الفينوكسين. 
(50) ـ ثنائى ميثل التيامبيوتين : Dimethylthiambutene 2ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو ـ 1.1 ـ ثنائى (2ـ ثينيل ) ـ1 ـ بيوتين 3- dimethylamine - 1,1 - di ( 2 - theenyl ) -1- butene. مثل  :Big Grin: imethibutin 
( 51) ـ ثنائى مفيبتانول : Dimepheptanol 6ـ ثنائى مثيل امينو ـ 4.4 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 3ـ هيبتانول 6- dimethylamino -4.4 - diphenyl -3- heptanol . مثل : Amidol - Methadol ( N . I . H 2933 ) 
(52) ـ ثنائى مينو كسادول : Dimenoxadol 2ـ ثنائى مثيل أمينو اثيل ـ 1ـ إثوكسى ـ 1.1 ـ ثنائى فنيل استيات. 2- dimethylamino ethyl -1- ethoxy - 1.1 - diphenylacetate . أو ثنائى مثيل أمينو اثيل ثنائى فنيل ـ الفا ـ إثوكسى استيات . Dimethylamino ethyl diphenyl - a - ethoxyacetate. مثل : Lokarin 
(53) ـ ثيباكون : Thebacon استيل ثنائى هيدروكودنيون Acetyldihydrocodeinone. أو استيل ديميثيل ثنائى هيدرو ثيبايين Acetyldemethyl dihydrothobaine مثل : Acedicon - Novocodon 
( 54 ) ـ ثيبايين : Thebaine 6.3 ـ ثنائى ميتوكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل ـ 5.4 ـ إيبوكسى ـ مورفينا دين ـ 8.6 3.6 - dimethoxy - N- methyl - 4.5 - epoxy - Morphinadien - 6.8 مثل : Paranorphin - 1686 
(55) ـ جلو تيثميد : Glutethimid 2ـ اثيل ـ 2ـ فنيل جلو تاريميد ethyl -2- phenylglutarimide مثل : Dormine - Doriden - Alfimid 
(56) ـ حشيش : Cannabis بجميع أنواعه ومسمياته مثل الكمنجة أو البانجو أو الماراجوانا أو غير ذلك من الأسماء التى قد تطلق عليه ، الناتج أو المحضر أو المستخرج من ثمار أو أوراق أو سيقان أو جذور أو راتنج نبات القنب ( كنابيس سايتفا ) ذكرا كان أو أثنى ، المستحضرات الجالينوسية للقنب ( الخلاصة أو الصبغة ) المستحضرات التى قاعدتها خلاصة أو سبغة القنب . مستحضرات راتنج القنب ( أى كافة المستحضرات المحتوية على عنصر القنب الفعال أى الراتنج بأى نسبة كانت ) خلاصة النبات أو أى جزء منه مثل زيت الحشيش . المساحيق المكونه من كل أو بعض أجزاء نبات الحشيش مثل مسحوق الحشيش أو فى أى خليط أخر . الرتنجات الناتجة من النبات سواء كانت فى سورة نقية أو على شكل خليط أى كان نوعه . 
(57) - ديكسا مفيتامين : Dexamfetamine ( +) ـ 2ـ أمينو ـ 1ـ فنيل بروبان . (+) -2- amino - 1- phenylpropan. (+) ـ الفا ـ مثيل فين إثيل أمين (+) -a - methyl phenethylamine . مثل :Maxiton- Dexedrine 
(58) ـ دكستر وموراميد : Dextromoramide (+) ـ4ـ [ 2ـ مثيل ـ4ـ أوكسو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ (1ـ بيرولدينيل ) نيو تيل ] مورفولين . (+) -4-[ 2- methyl -4- oxo- 3.3 J diphenyl -4- (1- pyrolidinyl ) butyl ] morpholine. أو (+) ـ3 ـ مثيل 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ مورفولينو بيو تير يل بيرولدين . d-3- methyl - 2.2 - diphenyl -4- morpholine butyrylpyrrolidine . أو (+) ـ 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ3ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ مورفولينو بيويتريل بيروليدين 
   (+) - 2.2- diphenyl -3- methyl -4- morpholinobutyrylpyrrolidine. مثل : Pyrrolamidol (N.I.H 7422) ( SKFD 5137) 
( 59 ) ـ درو تبانول : Drotebanol 4.3 ـ ثنائى ميوكسى ـ 17ـ مثيل مورفينان ـ 6 بيتا 14 ـ ديول 3.4 - dimethoxy -17- methylmorphinan - 6B,14 - diol. 
(60) ـ ثنائى أمبروميد Diampromide ن ـ [ 2ـ ( مثيل فين اثيل امينو ) بروبيل ] بروبيونانيليد N - [ 2 - ( methylphenethylamino) - proply] propionanilide . 
(61) ـ ديزومورفين Desomorphine ثنائى هيدرودى أوكسى مورفين Dithydeoxxymorphine أو 5.4 أبوكسى ـ 3ـ هيدروكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل مورفينا ن 4.5 epoxy -3- hydroxy -N-methylmorphinan مثل : Permonid 
(62) ـ راسيموراميد ـ Racemoramide : (+) ـ 4ـ [ 2ـ مثيل ـ4ـ أوكسو ـ 3.3 ـ ثنائى فنيل ت 4ـ ( 1ـ بيرولدينيل ) بيو تيل ] مورفولين . (+) -4- [ 2- methyl –4-oxo –3.3 – diphenyl –4- ( 1- pyrrolidinyl ) butyl ] morpholine . أو (+ ) ـ 3ـ مثيل ـ 2.2 ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ مورفولينو بيوتير يل ـ بيرولدين (+) –3- methyl –2.2 – diphenyl – 4- morpholino butyrylpyrrolidine. مثل : (N.l.H. 7421) DkF 5137 
(63) ـ راسيمورفان : Racemorphan (+) ـ 3ـ هيدروكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل مورفينان (+)-3- hydroxy –N- methylmorphinan مثل : Citarin – Methorphinan (1- 5431) ويلاحظ أن ديكستروفان Dextrphan لا تعتبر مادة مخدرة . (64) ـ راسيميثورفان : Racemethorphan (+) ـ 3ـ ميثوكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل مورفينان . (+) –3- methoxy – N- methylmorphinan مثل : Methorphinan (Ro.1- 5470 ) ويلاحظ أن ديكستر وميثورفان Dextromethorphan لا يعتبر مادة مخدرة 
(65) ـ سيكوباربيتال : Secobarbital 5ـ الليل ـ 5ـ ( 1ـ مثيل بيوتيل ) حمض باربيتوريك . 5-allyl -5- (1-methylbutyl ) barbituric acid . بذاته وأملاحه بذاتها فى جميع أشكالها ا لصيدلية المختلفة . مثل : Seconal - Quinalbarbital 
(66) ـ فينادوكسون Phenadoxone 6ـ مورفولينو ـ4.4 ـ ثنائى فينل ـ 3ـ هيبتانون . 6 - morpholine -4.4 - diphenyl -3- heptanone . مثل : (C.B.l l )- Heptalgin 
(67) ـ فينازوسين : Phenazocine 2ـ هيدروكسى ـ 9.5 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 2 فين اثيل ـ 7.6 ـ بنزومورفان . 2` - hydroxy -5.9 dimethyl -2- phenethyl - 6.7 - benzomorphan. أو 1، 2، 3، 4، 5، 6ـ هيكسا هيدرو ـ 8ـ هيدروكسى ـ 11.6 ـ ثنائى مثيل ـ 3ـ فين اثيلى ـ 6.2 ـ ميثانو ـ 3ـ بنزازوسين . 1.2.3.4.5.6 - hexahydro -8- hydroxy - 6.11 - dimethyl -3- phenethyl -2.6 - methano -3- benzazocine. مثل : Narcidine - Prinadol - ( N.I. H. 7519) 
(68) ـ فينا مبروميد : Phenampromide ن ـ (1ـ مثيل ـ2 ـ بيبيريدينو اثيل ) بروبيونانيليد . N - ( 1- methyl -2- piperidinoethyl ) propionanilide. أو ن [ 2ـ (1ـ مثيل بيبيريد ـ 2ـ ويل ) اثيل ] ـ بروبيونانيليد . N [2 - ( 1- methylpiperid -2- yl) ethyl ] - propionanilide. 
(69) ـ فنتانيل : Fentanyl 1ـ فين اثيل ـ 4ـ ن ـ بروبيونيل انيلينوبيبريدين . 1- phenethyl -4- N- Propionylanilinopiperidine. مثل : (R. 4263 ) Thalamonial 
(70) ـ فينو بيريدين : Phenoperidine 1ـ (3ـ هيدروكسى ـ 3ـ فنيل بروبيل) ـ4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربو كسيليك استراثيلى . 1- ( 3- hydroxy -3- phenylpropyl ) -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester . أو 1ـ فنيل ـ 3ـ (4ـ كاربيثوكسى ـ 4ـ فنيل بيبريدين ) ـ بروبانول. 1- phenyl -3- (4- carbethxy -4- phenyl - piperidine) - propanol. مثل : Phenopropidine -( R.1406 ) 
(71) ـ فينومورفان : Phenomorphan 3ـ هيدروكسى ـ ن ـ فين أثيل مورفينان . 3- hydroxy -N- phenethylmorphinan 
(72) ـ فيوريثدين : Furethidine 1ـ (2 ـ رباعى هيدرو فورفوريل أوكسى اثيل ) -4- فنيل بيبريدين ـ 4ـ حمض كاربوكسليك استر اثيلى . 1- (2- tetrahydrofurfuryloxyethyl) -4- pheneylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester مثل : (TA 48) 
(73) ـ كلونيتازين : Clonitazene (2ـ بارا ـ كلوربنزيل ) ـ1ـ ثنائى اثيل امينو اثيل ـ 5ـ نيتروينزيميد أزول . (2- para -chlorbenzyl ) 1- diethylaminoethl -5- nitrobenzimidezole . 
(74) ـ كودوكسيم Codoxime : ثنائى هيدروكودينون ـ 6ـ كاربوكسى مثيل أوكسيم . dihydrocodeinone -6- carboxymethyloxime. 
(75) ـ كيتوبيميدون : Ketobemidone 4ـ ميتا ـ هيدوكسى فنيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ4 ـ بروبيونيل بيبريدين . 4- meta - hydroxyphenyl -1- methyl -4- propionylpiperidine. أو 4ـ (3ـ هيدروكسى فنيل ـ 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونيل بيبريدين 4- (3- hydroxyphenyl )-1 - methyl-4- propionylpiperidine . أو 1ـ مثيل ـ 4ـ ميتا هيدروكسى فنيل ـ 4ـ بروبيونيل بيبريدين 1- methyl -4- metahydroxyphenyl -4- propionylpiperidine مثل  :Cliradon - K etogan (76) ـ (+) ـ ليسرجيد : (+) - Lysergide (+) ـ ن، ن ـ ثنائى اثيل ليسارجاميد ( د ـ حمض ليسرجيك ثنائى اثيل اميد ) (+) - N.N - diethyllysergamide ( d- lysergic acid diethylamide ) مثل LSD - ( LSD - 25 ) : 
(77) ـ ليفورفانول : Levorphanol (-) ـ 3ـ هيدروكسى ـ ن ـ مثيل مورفينا ن . (-) -3- hyfroxy -N- methylmorphinan . مثل : Levorphan - Dromoran - (N .I.H -45900 ) ويلاحظ أن : ديكستروفان لا تعتبر مادة مخدر ة Dextrophan 
(78) ليفوفنياسيلمورفان Levophenacylmorphan: (-) ـ3ـ هيدوركسى ـ ن ـ فيناسيل مورفينان . (-) -3- hydroxy -N - Phenacylmorphinan. مثل : ( Ro. 4-0288) (N.I.H 7525) 
(79) ليفوموراميد : Levomoramede (-) ـ4ـ ( 2 مثيل ـ 4ـ أوكسو ـ 3.3ـ ثنائى فنيل ـ 4ـ (1ـ بيروليدنيل ) بيوتيل ) مورفولين . 
(-)-4-(2-methyl -4-oxo –3.3 diphenyl –4- (I- pyrrolidinyI)   bytyI] moopholine  أو (-) -3- مثيل - 2.2 - ثنائي فنيل -4- مورفولينو - بيوتيريل - بيرروليدين . L -3- kethyl -2,2 - diphenyl -4- mirpholino - butryl - pyrrolidine. 
(80) - ليفوميثورفان : Levomethorphan (-) -3- ميثوكسي - ن - مثيل مورفينان . (-) -3- methyoxy - N - methylmorphinan . مثل : ( Ro. 1- 5470/6 ) ويلاحظ أن : ديكسترو ميثورفان لا يعتبر مادة مخدرة Dextromethorphan 
(81)- مثيل ثنائي هيدرومورفين: Mathyldihydromorphine 6- مثيل ثنائي هيدرومورفين . 6- methyldlhdromorphine . مثل : 2178 مثيل - دلتا - 6 - دي أوكسي مورفين . 
(82 ) - مثيل ديزورفين Methylesorphine : 6- methyl - delta - 6 - deoxymorphine . مثل : ( MK 57) Mathyldesomorphin 
( 83 ) - مستخلصات قش الخشخاش 
 :CONCENTRATE OF POPPY STRAWالمادة الناتجة من عملية تركيز قويات قش الخشخاش . The material arising when poppy straw has entered into a process for for the concentration of its alkaloids when such material is made available in trade. 
(84) - وسيط الموراميد : Moramid intermediate 2- ميثيل 3- مورفولينو -1.1 - ثنائى فنيل بروبان حمض كاربوكسيليك. 2-methyl-3-morpholino1,1diphenylpropane carboxylic acid. أو 1.1 - ثنائى فنيل- 2- ميثيل -3- مورفولينو بروبان حمض كاربوكسيليك. 1,1 diphenyl -2- methyl-3- morpholino propanecarbpxylic acid . مثل : pre - moramide 
(85) - مورفيريدين : Morpheridine 1-(2-مورفولينواثيل ) -4- فنيل بيبيريدين -4- حمض كاربوكسيليك استر اثيلى . 1- (2- morpholinoethy1) -4- phenylpiperidine -4- carboxylic acid ethyl ester. مثل : Morpholino -ethylnorpethidine 
(86 ) - مورفين : Morphine كافة مستحضرات المورفين المدرجة و الغير مدرجة فى دساتير الأدوية و التى تحتوى على أكثر من 0.2 % من المورفين ، مخلفات المورفين فى مادة غير فعالة سائلة او صلبة أيا كانت درجة تركيزها . 8.7 - ديهيدرو - 5.4 - أيبوكسى -6.3 ثنائى هيدروكسى -ن- مثيل مورفينان . 7,8 - dehydro -4,5 epoxy -3,6 -dihydroxy N-methy1- morphinan . 
(87) - ميتازوسين : Metazocine 2- هيدروكسي - 2 ، 5 ، 9 - ثلاثي مثيل - 7.6 - بنزومورفان 2`- hydroxy-2، 5، 9-trimethyl-6.7 -benzomorphan . أو 6.5.4.3.2.1 - سداسى هيدرو -8- هيدروكسى-3،6،11- ثلاثى مثيل -6.2 - ميثانو - 3 - بنزايوسين . 1.2.2.3.4.5.6 - hexahydro -8 hydroxy - 3.6.11 - trimethy - 2.6 - methano - 3 - benzaxocine . مثل : Methobenzorphan ( N.I.H. 7410 ) 
(88) - ميتوبون : Metopon 5- مثيل ثنائي هيدرومورفينون . 5 - methyidihydromorphinone . مثلَ : Methyidihydromorphinone - 1586 
(89) - ميثادون : Methadono 6 - ثنائي مثيل أمينو - 4.4 - ثنائي فنيل - 3 - هيبتانون . 6 - dimethylamino - 4,4 - diphenyl - 3 - heptanone . مثل :Amilone - Heptamidon - Dolopin - physeptone 
(90) - وسيط الميثادون : Methqdone Intermediate 4 - سيانو - 2 - ثنائي مثيل أمينو - 4.4 - ثنائي فنيل بيوتان . 4 - cyano-2-dimethylamino-4.4-diphenyl butane . أو 2 - ثنائي مثيل أمينو - 4.4 - ثنائي فنيل - 4 - سيانويتوتان . 2 - dimethylamino -4.4- diphenyl -4- cyanobutane . مثل :Pre - methadone 
(91) - ميثامفيتامين : Methamfetamine (+)- 2 مثيل أمينو -1- فنيل برويان (+) -2-methylamino -1- phenylpropane مثل : Methedrine 
(92 ) - ميثاكوالون : Methaqualone 2- ميثيل -3-أورثو - توليل-4 (3 يد ) كينازولينون . 2- methyI - 3- O - tolyI- 4 (3H ) -quinazolinone. مثل : Revonal 
(93) - مثيل فيندات :Methylphenidate 2-فنيل - 2- (2-بيبريديل ) استر مثيلى حمض الخليك . 2-phenyI -2- (2-piperidyI ) acetic acid methyI ester بذاته و أملاحه بذاتها فى جميع أشكالها الصيدلية المختلفة . مثل : Ritalin 
(94 ) ميروفين : Myrophine 
  Myristylbenxylmorphine.           ميريستيل بنزيل مورفين مثل : Myristyl peronine - (N. I .H. -5986 A) 
( 95 ) نوراسيميثادول : Noracymethadol (+ ) - الفا - 3 اسيتوكسى - 6-ميثيل أمينو -4.4 ثنائى فنيل هيبتان. (+ ) - alpha - 3- acetoxy -6- methylamino -4.4 diphenylheptane. مثل ( 7667 - N.I.H ) 
( 96 ) - نوربيبانون : Norpipanone 4.4- ثنائى فنيل - 6 - بيبريدينو -3- هيكسانون . 4.4 - diphenyI- 6- piperidino -3- hexanone . مثل : Hexalgon 
(97 ) نورليفورفانول : Norlevorphanol ( - )-3- هيدروكسي مورفينان (-) 3-3 hydroxymorphinan مثل : ( RO. -1- 7687 ) ( N.I.H. - 7539 ) 
(98) نورمورفين : Normorphine دي ميثيل مورفين Demethylmorphine أو ن-دى مثيلاند مورفين N- demethylated morphin 

(99) نورميثادون : Normethadone 6- ثنائى مثيل أمينو - 4.4 - ثنائى فنيل - 3-هيكسانون . 6- dimethylamino - 4.4 diphenyl -3- hexanone . أو 1- ثنائى مثيل أمينو - 3.3 - ثنائى فنيل - 4-هيكسانون . 1- dimethylamino - 3.3 - diphenyl -4- hexanone . أو 1.1- ثنائى فنيل- 1- ثنائى مثيل أمينو أثيل -2- بيوتانون 1.1 - diphenyl- 1- dimethylaminoethyl -2- butanone مثل : Deatussan - Extussin- Mepidon -Veryl-Ticarda 
(100 ) نيكومورفين : Nicomorphine 6.3- ثنائى نيكوتينيل مورفين . 3.6 dinicotinylmorphine أو ثنائى - حمض نيكوتينك استر المورفين . Di - nicotinic acid ester of morphine. مثل Nicophine - Vendal 
(101) تتراهيدروكانا بينول : Tetrahydrocannabinol 1- هيدروكسى - 3- بنتيل - 6 أو 7 و10 و10 أ- رباعى هيدرو -6.6 ,9- ثلاثى مثيل -6- يد- ثنائى بنزو (ب،د) بيران. 1- Hydroxy -3 pentyl -6a -7,10,10a -tetrahydro-6,6,9 trimethyl - 6H -di-denzo(b,d) pyran. 
(102 ) - اس تى بى . دى أو أم : STP ,DOM 2- أمينو -1- (5.2 - ثنائى ميثوكسى - 4- مثيل ) فنيل بروبان. 2-amino -1-(2.5- dimethoxy -4- methyl ) phenylpropane. 
(103) دى م هـ ب : DMHP 3-(2.1 ثنائى مثيل هيبتيل )-1- هيدروكسى -7, 8 ,9 ,10- رباعى هيدرو -6 ,6 ,9 ثلاثى مثيل - 6 يد - ثنائى بنزو (ب،د) بيران. 3- (1.2 dimethylheptyl )-1- hydroxy -7,8,9,10 - tetrahydro 6,6,9 trimethyl -6H - dibenzo (b,d ) pyran . 
(104) سليوسين و سيلوتسين : Psilocine , psilotsin 3-(2- ثنائى مثيل أمينو أثيل )-4- هيدروكسى اندول 3- (2- dimethylaminoethyl (-4-hydroxyindole 
( 105) - مسكالين : Mescaline 3،4،5 ثلاثى ميتوكسى فين اثيل أمين 3.4.5 - trimethoxyphenethylamine . 
(106 ) - باراهكسيل : Parahexyl 3- هيكسل - 1- هيدروكسى -7،8،9،10 - رباعى هيدرو - 6،6،9 ثلاثى مثيل - 6 يد - ثنائى بنزو (ب،د ) بيران . 3- hexyl - 1- hydroxy -7.8.9.10- tetrahydro -6,6,9- trimethyl - 6H - dibenzo ( b,d ) pyran . 
(107 ) - دى أ ت : DET ن ، ن ثنائى أثيل تريبتامين : 
N,n- diethyltryptamine (108) - دى م ت  :Big Grin: MT ن ، ن ثنائى مثيل تريبتامين : 
N,n- dimethyltryptamine (109 ) ميكلو كوالون 
Mecloqualone 3- (اورثو - كلورفنيل )-2- مثيل -4-( 3يد ) كينازولينون 3-(o-Chlorphenyl )-2- methyl - 4- (3H ) - quinazolinone 
(110 ) تينو سيكلدين : Tenocyclidine 1- [1-(2-ثينيل ) سيكلوهكسيل]بيبريدين 1-]1-(2-thienyl ) cyclohexy [piperidine مثل : TCP 
(111 ) - روليسيكلدين : 
Rolicyclidine1- [1-فنيل سيكلوهكسيل] بيروليدين 1- (1-phenycyclohexy) pyrrolidine مثل : PHF or PCPY 
(112 ) - اتيسيكلدين : Eticyclidine ن - أثيل -1- فنيل سيكلوهكسيل أمين . N-ethyl -1- phenycyclohexyamine مثل : PCE 
(113 ) - بنزفيتامين : Benzfetamine ن- بنزيل - ن- ألفا - ثنائى مثيل فين اثيل أمين . N-benzyl- N-a - dimethlphenethylamine بذاتها وأملاحها بذاتها فى جميع اشكالها الصيدلية المختلفة . 
(114) - الفناتيل : Alfentanil ن- [1-[2-(4-اثيل - 5.4- ثنائى هيدرو -5 أوكسو- 1يد- تترازول - 1-يل]-4-(ميثوكسى مثيل )-4- بيريدنيل]-ن- فنيل بروباناميد . N- {1-{2-(4-ethyl-4.5-dihydro-5- oxo-1H-tetrazol-1-y1) ethyl }-4-( methoxymethyl-4-piperidinyl} -N- phenylpropanamide مثل : Rapifen 
(115) برول امفتيامين  : Brolamfetamine (DOB ) داى ميثوكسى برمو امفتيامين 
Dimethoxybromoamfetamine (+) -4-برمو-5.2-ثنائى ميثوكسى - ألفا- مثيل فين اثيل امين (+)-4-bromo-2.5-Dimethoxy-a- methlphenethylamine أو 5.2- ثنائى ميثوكسى- 4-بروموا مفيتامين -Dimethoxy 2.5-Dimethoxy-4- bromoamphetamine. 
(116 ) تينا مفيتامين : Tenamfetamine (MDA) ميثيلين ثنائى أوكسى امفيتامين : Methylenedioxyamphetamine الفا - مثيل - 4.3- ( مثيلين ثنائى اوكسى ) فين اثيل امين a- methyl-3.4(methyllenedioxy ) phenethylamine 
(117) -بنتازوسين : Pentazocine 1،2،3،4،5،6،- سداسى هيدرو- 6،11 - ثنائى مثيل -3-(3-مثيل -2-بيوتنيل )-6.2 ميثانو-3- بنزازوسين -8-أول. 1,2,3,4,5,6 - hexahydro-6.11-dimethyl-3-(3-methyl-2-butenyl) 2.6-methano-3-benzazocin-8-OL. و المعروف تحت اسم سوسيجون ، فورترال ، تالوين . SoSegon , Fortral. Talwin . 
(118)- سوفنيانيل :Sufenyanil ن-} 4-( ميتوكسى مثيل )-1-} 2-(3تينيل ) - اثيل { -4-بيبريديل] بروبيونانيليد. N-{ 4-( methoxymethyl) -1-{2-(2-Thienyl)-ethyl}-4-piperidyl} propionanilide. 
(119 ) - ثيوفنتانيل : Thiofentanyl ن-[1-[2-(2-ثينيل )اثيل-4-بيبريديل]بروبيوتانيليد N-{ 1-(2-(2-Thienyl}-4-piperidyl propionanilide. 
(120) - فنيتلين : Fenetylline 7-[2-( الفا- مثيل فين اثيل ) امينو ] اثيل ] ثيوفيللين 7-{ 2-{(a - methylphenethyl) amino } ethyl} theophylline . 
( 121) - الفا مثيل فنيتانيل : Alpha methylfentanyl ن- [ 1-(الفا- مثيل فين اثيل ) -4-بييريديل )بروبيونا نيليد N-{1-(a-methylphenethyl)-4-piperidyl} propionanilide. 
( 122) -بارا- فلوروفنتاتيل : Para- fluoro fentanyl 4-فلورو-ن-(1-فين اثيل -4-بيريديل ) بروبيونانيليد 4-fluoro-N-(1-phenethyl-4-piperidyl) propionanilide 
(123)-بيتا-هيدروكسى فنتانيل:Beta -hydroxy fentanyl ن- [ 1-(بيتا هيدروكسى فين اثيل ) -4-بييريديل )بروبيونا نيليد N-{1-(beta hydroxy fentanyl)-4-piperidyl} propionanilide. 
(124)- بيتا - هيدروكسى -3- مثيل فنتانيل : 
Beta - hydroxy-3- methyl fentanyl ن- [ 1-(بيتا هيدروكسى فين اثيل ) -3- مثيل-4-بييريديل )بروبيونا نيليد N-{1-(beta- hydroxy phenethyl )-3- methyl-4-piperidyl} propio-nani-lide. 
(125)-3- مثيل فنتانيل : 3- Methyl fentanyl ن-(3-مثيل -1-فين اثيل-4- بيبريديل ) بروبيونا نيليد N-(3-methyl-1-phenethyl-4-piperidyl} propionanilide. 
(126) - كاثيون : Cathinone (-)- الفا- إمينو بروبيوفينون (-) - alpha- aminopropiophenone (-)- (كب) -2- إمينو بروبيوفينون or (-) -(S)-2- aminopropiophenone 
(127) - ميثا كاثيون : Methcathinone 2- ( مثيل أمينو )- 1- فنيل بروبان -1- واحد 2- (methylamimo )1-phenylpropan -1-one مثل : Ephedrone افيدرون 
(128) – اتريبتامين : Etryptamine 3-(2- أمينو بوتيل ) اندرول 3-(2-aminobutyl)indole 
(129) - أمينوركس : Aminorax 2- أمينو- 5- فنيل-2- أوكسازولين 2- amino -5-phenyl-2-oxazoline 
(130)-4- مثيل أمينوركسى : 4-Methylaminorax (+) مقرون -2-أمينو -4-مثيل-5-فنيل-2-أوكسازولين (+)cis-2-amino-4-methyl-4-methyl-5-pgenyl-2-oxazoline. 
(131) - الفلونترازيبام ومستحضراتها ( ) fluintrazepam 5(و-فلوروفينيل)-(1،3- داى - هيدرو-1-ميثيل -7نترو-2هـ-1،4 - بنزودايازين -2-اون) 5-(0-Fluorophenyl) -1-3-Dihydro-1-Methyl-7-Nitro-2H -1.4 Benzodi-azebpin-2-ONE ) وكذلك أى مستحضر أو مخلوط أو مستخلص أو أى مركب آخر يحتوى على إحدى المواد المدرجة فى هذا الجدول أو أى أملاحها أو نظائرها أو اثيراتها أو أملاح النظائر والأستيرات لهذه المواد وبأى نسبة كانت مالم ينص على نسبة محددة . 
( 132 ) داى هيدرو أترفين ( ) DIHYDROETROPHINE 7.8-dihydro- 7- (1-(r) hydroxy-1- methylbutyl ) -6.17-endoetha - notetrahydrooripavine 7.8 - ثنائى هيدرو -7- ألفا -(1-(أر)- هيدروكسى - 1 مثيل بيوتيل)14.6-اندوايثانوتتراهيدروأوربيافين. 
( 133 ) ريمفنتانيل Remifentanil 1-(2-methoxycarbonyl-ethyl)-4-(phenylpropionylamino)-pi-peridine-4- carboxylicd methyl ester 1-(2- ميثوكسى كاربونيل - ايثيل )-4-(فنيل بروبيونيل أمينو ) بيبريدين -4- كاربوكسيليك اسيد مثيل استر . ( 134 ) ايسوميرات Isomers جميع المواد المدرجة بالجدول الأول . ( 135 ) استرات وايثرات Ethers and Esters جميع المواد المدرجة بالجدول الأول . ( 136 ) أملاح جميع المواد المدرجة بالجدول الأول بما فيها أملاح الاسترات و الاثيرات الايسوميرات فى حالة وجود هذه الأملاح . ( 137 ) ستيروايسوميرات Stereisomers جميع المواد المدرجة بالجدول الأول . 
( 138 ) دى أم أيه ( ) ( + ) 5.2 – ثنائى ميثوكسى – ألفا – ميثيل فين إيثل أمين 1. DMA ( + ) – 2.5 di methoxy – a – methIphenethy Lamine 
( 139 ) أم دى أم أيه ( + ) ن . ألفا – ثنائى ميثيل – 4.3 ( ميثلين – ثنائى أوكسى ) فين ايثيل أمين 2. MDMA ( + ) n , a dimethyl 3.4 ( methylene – dioxy ) phenethy Ia mine 
( 140 ) أم أم دى أيه 2. ميثوكسى – الفا – ميثيل – 5.4 – ( ميثيلين ثنائى أوكسى ) فين اثيل أمين . 3- MMDA 2- methoxy – a – methy – 4.5- ( methylenedioxy ) phene thyIamine . 
( 141 ) ن – أثيل أم دى أيه ( + ) – ن – إثيل – ألفا – ميثيل 4.3 ( ميثيلين ثنائى أوكسى ) فين اثيل أمين . 4- N – ethyl MDA : ( + ) – N – ethyl – a – methyl – 3.4 ( methlenedioxy ) phene thlamine . ( 142 ) ن – هيدروكسى أم دى أيه ( + ) – ن ( ألفا – مثيل 4.3 ( ميثيلين ثنائى أوكسى ) فين أثيل ) هيدروكسيل أمين . 5- N hydroxy MDA : ( + ) – N – ( a – methl – 3.4 ( methylenedioxy ) phenethyl ) hydoxy Lamine . 
( 143 ) بى أم أيه بى – ميثوكسى – الفا – ميثيل أفين – اثيل أمين 6. PMA : p – methoxy – a – methy l phenethy lamine 
( 144 ) ليفا أمفيتامين ( - ) ( ار ) – الفا ميثيل فين اثيل أمين . 7. levomethamphetamine : ( - ) ( R ) – methlphenethy lamine 
( 145 ) ليفوميثامفيتامين ( - ) – ن ، ألفا – ثنائى ميثيل فين أثيل أمين 8. levomethamphetamine : ( - ) N- a – dimethyl – phenethylamine 
( 146 ) تى أم أيه ( + ) 5.4.3 ثلاثى ميثوكسى – ألفا – ميثيل فين اثيل أمين . 9- TMA : ( + ) 3.4.5 – trimethoxy – a – dimethyl – phenethylamine 
( 147 ) اتيل أمفاتين ن – اثيل ألفا – ميثيل فين اثيل أمين . 10. Etilamphitamine : N- ethylamphetamine N – ethl – a – methylphenethylamine 
( 148 ) دى أو إى تى ( + ) 4 – اثيل – 5.2 – ثنائى ميثوكسى ألفا فين إيثيل أمين 11. DOET : ( + ) 4- ethyl – 2.5 dimethoxy – a – phenethylamine . ينشر هذا القرار فى الوقائع المصرية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره . صدر فى 5/7/2001 . وزير الصحة والسكان 

الجدول رقم (2) المستحضرات المستثناه من النظام المطبق على المواد المخدرة *12 
(1) مستحضرات المورفين 1. لبوس يودوفورم والمورفين ( للبوس واحد ) 0.32 ............................ يودو فورم 0.016 ............................ كلوريدات المورفين كمية كافية ……………… زبدة الكاكاو لغاية جرام و احد . 

2. لصقة الأفيون 20 .......................................... راتنج لامى 30 .......................................... تربنتينا 15 جمع أصفر ..................................................  . 18 مسحوق لبان ذكر ........................................... 10 مسحوق الجاوى .............................................. 5 مسحوق الافيون .............................................. 2 بلسم البيرو ..................................................  . 
3- لصقة الأفيون : 25 خلاصة افيون ................................ .......... 25 راتنج لامى منقى ................................ ....... 50 لصقة الرصاص الصمغية ............................... 4- لصقة الأفيون للبوس الواحد 8 ........................................ راتنج لامى 15 .......................................... تربنتينا عادة 5 جمع أصفر ................................................. 8 لبان دكر مسحوق ....................................... 4 جاوى مسحوق................................ ........ 2 مسحوق الافيون ................................ .......... 90 بلسم البيرو ................................ .............. 5- لصقة الأفيون 10 مسحوق الافيون الناعم ................................ 90 لصقة راتينجيه ......................................... 6- لصقة الأفيون ( انظر التركيب تحت رقم 5 ) 
     مخلوط بغيرها من اللصقات الواردة بالفاروماكوبيا البريطانية أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى 
7- مروخ الأفيون 500 ملليمتر صبغة الأفيون ........................................... 500 ملليمتر مروخ صابونى............................................ 
8- مروخ الأفيون ( انظر التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 7 ) 
    مخلوط بأحد المروخات الواردة بالفارماكوبيا البريطانية أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى .9 - مروخ الأفيون النوشادرى - مروخ الكافور النوشادرى 30 صبغة الافيون ............................................ 5 مروخ البلادونا .......................................... 5 محلول النوشادر المركز ..................................... 100 مروخ صابونى كمية كافية لغاية ............................ 
10 - مروخ الأفيون النوشادرى نفس التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 9 مخلوطا بأحد المروخات الواردة بالفارماكوبيا البريطانية أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى . 11 - عجائن كاوية للأعصاب ومستحضرات تحتوى عدد املاح المورفين أو أملاح المورفين والكوكايين ، على ما لا يقل عن 25 % من الأحماض الزرنيخية و يدخل فى صنعها كربوزوت أو فينول بالمقدار اللازم لتكون متماسكة على شكل عجينة . 
12- حبوب مضادة للإسهال 0.648 جرام ......................................... كافور 0.013 جرام ........................... خلات الرصاص 0.162 جرام ........................... تحت نترات البزموت 0.648 جرام حمض التنيك .................................... 0.020 جرام مسحوق الافيون ................................... 
13- حبوب الديجيتالا والأفيون المركبة 0.031 جرام مسحوق أوراق الديجيتالا ......................... 0.019 جرام مسحوق الافيون ................................... 0.013 جرام مسحوق عرق الذهب .............................. 0.078 جرام كبريتات الكينين ................................... كمية كافية شراب الجلوكوز لعمل 12 حبة .................... 
14- حبوب الزئبق : 30.089 مع الأفيون : حبوب الزئبق ........................... 0.19 مسحوق الافيون لعمل 12 حبة ......................... 
15- حبوب الزئبق مع الطباشير والأفيون : مسحوق عرق الذهب بالأفيون ............................. 0.078 ( تركيب هذا المسحوق مبين تحت رقم 21 ) 0.078 جرام مسحوق الزئبق بالطباشير .................. كمية كافية سكر لبن .......................................... كمية كافية شراب الجلوكوز كمية كافية لعمل 12 حبة ....... 
16- حبوب عرق الذهب مع بصل العنصل مسحوق عرق الذهب بالأفيون ........................ 30 ( تركيب هذا المسحوق مبين تحت رقم 21 ) 10 مسحوق بصل العنصل ............................ 10 راتنج نوشادرى مسحوق .......................... كمية كافية شراب الجلوكوز . 
17- حبوب كلور الزئبقيك بالأفيون كلورور الزئبقيك المسحوق .......................... 0.10 خلاصة الأفيون ...................................... 0.20 خلاصة عرق النجيل ................................ 0.20 مسحوق عرقسوس كمية كافية لعمل 10 حبات . 
18- حبوب يودور الزئبقوز بالأفيون 0.50 جرام يودور الزئبقوز الحديث التحضير.................... 0.20 جرام مسحوق الأفيون ..................................... 0.3 جرام مسحوق عرقسوس .................................. 
عسل أبيض لعمل 10 حبات . كمية كافية 19- حبوب الرصاص مع الأفيون 80 جرام خلات الرصاص المسحوق .......................... 18 جرام مسحوق الأفيون .................................... 8 جرام شراب الجلوكوز أو كمية كافية ..................... 20- حبوب التربنتينا المركبة 0.05 أفيون ................... ........................... 2.05 كبريتان الكينين ..................................... 3.00 ميعة سائلة ........................................ 8.00 تربنتينا ............................................. 

كربونات المغنزيوم لعمل مائة حبة كمية كافية 21- مسحوق عرق الذهب المركب ( مسحوق دوفر ) 10.00 مسحوق عرق الذهب .................................. 10.00 مسحوق الأفيون ........................................ 80.00 مسحوق كبريتات البوتاسيوم ............................ 
22- مخاليط مسحوق دوفر ( انظر التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 21 مع الزئبق الطباشيرى أو الأسبرين أو الفيناستين أو الكينين وأملاحه أو بيكربونات الصودا 23- مسحوق الكينو المركب 75 جرام مسحوق الكينو ..................................... 5 جرام مسحوق الأفيون ..................................... 20 جرام مسحوق القرفة ...................................... 24- اقماع الرصاص المركبة : 2.4 خلات الرصاص المسحوق ............................. 8.- مسحوق الأفيون ........................................ زبدة الكاكاو لعمل 12 قمعا زنة كل منها حوالى جرام . كمية كافية 
25 - أقراص مضادة للزكام رقم 2 : 0.043 مسحوق الأفيون ........................................ 0.022 كبريتات الكينين ............. .......................... 0.022 كلوريدات النشادر ..................................... 0.022 كافور .................................................. 0.043 خلاصة أوراق البلادونا .............................. 0.043 خلاصة جذور خانق الذئب ............................ 
26- اقراص مضادة للإسهال رقم 2 : 0.016 مسحوق الأفيون ........................................ 0.016 كافور .................................................. 0.08 مسحوق عرق الذهب .................................. 0.011 خلات الرصاص ....................................... 
27 - أقراص مضادة للدوسنطاريا : 0.013 مسحوق الأفيون ........................................ 0.648 مسحوق عرق الذهب ................................. 0.324 مسحوق الذئبق الحلو ................................... 0.324 خلات الرصاص ....................................... 0.194 بزموت بيتانافاتول ...................................... 

28- أقراص الزئبق مع الأفيون  : 0.065 كلورور الزئبقوز المسحوق .......................... 0.065 أكسيد الأنتيمون المسحوق ........................... 0.065 مسحوق جذور عرق الذهب .......................... 0.065 مسحوق الأفيون ..................................... 0.065 سكر لبن ............................................. كمية كافية محلول الجيلاتين لعمل قرص واحد 
29- أقراص الرصاص مع الأفيون 19.44 مسحوق خلات الرصاص الناعم ................... 3.24 مسحوق الأفيون ........................................ 6.48 سكر مكرر مسحوق .................................... 3.60 محلول الثيويرومين الأثيرى .................. 0.90 كول .............................................. 30- أقراص الرصاص مع الأفيون 0.195 سكر الرصاص ................................... 0.060 مسحوق الأفيون ........................................ 

محلول الجيلاتين لعمل قرص واحد كمية كافية 
31 - مرهم العفص المركب مسحوق العفص الناعم .................................. 20 خلاصة الأفيون ........................................ 4 ماء مقطر ................................................ 16 لانولين .................................................. 10 برافين أصفر رخو ....................................... 50 32 - مرهم العفص المركب 
انظر التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 31 المخلوط بغيره من المراهم واللصقات الواردة بالفارماكوبيا البريطانى أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى 
33 - مرهم العفص مع الأفيون 2.005 مرهم العفص ....... .................................. 7.075 مسحوق الأفيون ........................................ 

34- مرهم العفص مع الأفيون : 
انظر التركيب الوارد تحت رقم 33 المخلوط بغيره من المراهم واللصقات الواردة بالفارماكوبيا البريطانى أو بكودكس الصيدلة البريطانى 35- ياترين - 105 ( حامض يودو أو كسيكينولاييك سلفونيك ) مضافا اليه 5% أفيون . (ب) مستحضرات الديكوديد : محاليا الكارديازول ديكوديد : محلول يحتوى على مالا يقل عن 10% من الكارديازول مالايزيد على 0.5% من أحد أملاح الديكوديد . ( ج) مستحضرات تلايكودال : 1- أقراص مضادة للأفيون 1 جرام أيكودال ............................................... 35 جرام مسحوق جنطيانا ..................................... 20 جرام مسحوق عرق الذهب ................................. 20 جرام كربيتات الكينين ....................................... 5 جرام كافايين ............................................... 25 جرام سكر لبن .............................................. ملاحظة : يحظر عرض هذا المستحضر على الجمهور باسم مستحضر مضاد للأفيون . 2- أقراص ب . ب المركبة : 0.0324 مسحوق برياريس عادى ................................ 0.0013 جوز مقئ .......................................... 0.032 أيكودال...........................................  ....... 0.0648 عرق الذهب ............................................ 0.0013 راوند .................................................. 0.0324 مسحوق القرفة المركب ................................. 0.0032 طابشير عطرى ....................................... (د) مستحضرات الكوكايين 1- حقن برناتزيك 0.03 ( أ ) بى سياتور الزئبق 0.02 كوكايين ........................................ 0.03 (ب) سكسيناميد الزئبق .................................. 0.01 كوكايين ....................................... 2- حقن ستيلا : 0.03 (أ) سكسيناميد الزئبق .................................. 0.01 كلوريدات الكوكايين ................................... 0.05 ( ب) سكسيناميد الزئبق ................................. 0.03 كلوريدات كوكايين ..................................... 

3- بى بورات الصودا المركب مع الكوكايين على شكل أقراص صلبة تحتوى على الأكثر على 0.2% من أحد أملاح الكوكايين مع ما لا يقل عن 20% من البورق ومع لا يقل عن 20% من الأنتيبيرين أو من غيرها من المواد المسكنة المماثلة وما لا يزيد عن 40% من المواد المحسنة للطعم ولا يزيد وزن القرص عن جرام و احد 4- عجائن كاوية للأعصاب مستحضرات تحتوى - عدا أملاح الكوكايين أو أملاح الكوكايين والمورفين - على ما لا يقل عن 25 % من الأحماض الزرنيخية ويدخل فى صنعها كربوزوت أو فينول بالمقدار اللازم لتكون متماسكة على شكل عجينة . 5- أقراص كوكايين أتروبين . تحتوى كل منها على 0.0003 جرام من أحد أملاح الكوكايين على الأكثر وعلى 0.0003 جرام من أحد أملاح الأتروبين على الأقل . 0.0003 كبريتات الاتروبين ............................... 0.0003 كلوريدات الكوكايين ............................... 0.0003 سكر المن ......................................... 0.0036 زنة القرص الواحد ............................... ونسبة الكوكايين فيه 8.3 % 6- أقراص للصوت : كلوريدات البوتاس يورق : 0.0025 كوكايين .............................................. 0.335 زنة القرص الواحد .................................... 
( هـ ) مستحضرات قاعدتها خلاصة أو صبغة القنب الهندى . المستحضرات التى قاعدتها خلاصة أو صبغة القنب الهندى التى لا تستعمل إلا من الظاهر .0 
الجدول رقم (3) *13 فى المواد التى تخضع لبعض قيود الجواهر المخدرة ( ) ( أ ) المواد الأتية وكذلك مستحضراتها التى تحتوى على أى مادة من هذه المواد بكمية تزيد عن 100 ملليجرام فى الجرعة الواحدة ويتجاوز تركيزها فى المستحضر الواحد عن 2.5% مالم ينص على غير ذلك . (1) أثيل مورفين Ethyl morphinr : 3- أثيل مورفين Ethyl morphinr : مثل : Dionine 
(2) استيل ثنائى أيدرو كودايين Acetyl dihydrocodeine : 6- أسيتوكسى - 3- ميثوكسى -ن - مثيل - 5.4 - أبوكسى - مورفينان 6- acetoxy -3- -methoxy- N-methyl - 4.5- epoxy - morphinan مثل : Acetylcodone 
( 3) ثنائى إيدرو كودايين : Dihydrocodeine : 6- أيدروكسى - 3- ميثوكسى -ن - مثيل - 5.4 - أبوكسى - مورفينان 6- hydroxy -3- -methoxy- N-methyl - 4.5- epoxy - morphinan مثل : Dihydrin - paracodin : 
(4) فولكودين : Pholcodine مورفو لنييل أثيل مورفين : 
Morpholinylethyl morphineأو بيتا -4-مورفو لنييل أثيل مورفين : Beta 4- Morpholinylethyl morphine مثل : Necodin 
(5) كودايين : Codeine : 3- مثيل مورفين : 3- methyl morphine مثل : Methyl morphine. 
(6) نور كودايين Nor : codeine ن- ديمثيل كودايين N- demethyl codeine. 
(7) نيكو ثنائى كودايين : Nicodicodine : 6- نيكو تنيل ثنائى أيدرو كودايين : 6- Nicotinyldihyrododeine : أو أستر حمض النيكوتنيك لثنائى أيدرو كودايين : Nicotinic acid ester of dihyrododeine مثل : N.I.H 8238- RC 174 ( ب ) المادة الآتية ومستحضراتها التى تحتوى على اكثر من 100 ملليجرام بالجرعة الواحدة مع ما يساويها على الأقل من مادة المثيل سلبولوز ما لم ينص على غير ذلك . - بروبيرام : Propiram . ن- (1- مثيل - 2- بيبريد نواثيل )-ن- 2-بيبريل بروبيد ناميد . N- (1- methyl - 2-piperidinoethyl ) -N-2- pyridyl - propionamide. مثل : Algeril (ج) كذلك المواد الآتية : (1) 1- إثيل -2- كلوروفنيل اثنيل - كاربينول . Ethyl -2-chlorovinylethinyl cardinol والمعروف بالاسم التجارى أو الاسم الدارج . Ethchlorvynol . (2) اثينامات : Ethinamate : 1- اثنيل سيكلو هيكسانول كاربامات Ethinyl cyclo hexanol carbamate. : (3) أمفيبرامون : ( ) Amphepramon : 2- ( ثنائى إثيل أمينو ) بروببوفينون . 2- ( diethy lamino ) propiophenone . 
(4) باربيتال :Barbital . 5.5 - ثنائى إثيل حمض باربتيوريك. 5.5 diethyl barbituric acid (5) بنتوباربيتال pentobarbital : 5- إثيل -5- (1- مثيل بيوتيل ) حمض باربتيورك 5- ethyl - 5- (1-methyl butyl ) barbiyuric acid. 
(6) بيبرادول Pipradol : 1.1 - ثنائى فنيل - 1- (2- بيبريديل ) ميثانول . 1.1- diphenyl -1-(2-piperidyl ) methanoal 
(7) (-) -1- ثنائى مثيل أمينو -2.1 - ثنائى فنيل إيثين (-) -1-dimethylamino -1.2 - diphenylethane والمعروف بالاسم التجارى أو الاسم الدارج . S.P.A 
(8) سيكلوباربيتال Cyclobabital 5-5 ( 1- سيكلو هيكسامين -1-يل ) -5- إثيل حمض باربيتيوريك. 5-5 (1-cycohexene -l-yl ) -5-ethylb arbituric acid. 
(9 ) فينسيا يكلدين  : pheneyclidine : 1- (1-فنيل سيكلو هيسكيل ) بيبريدين . 1-( 1- phenylcyclo hexyl ) piperidine . 
(10 ) فينمترازين : phenmetrazine : 3- مثيل - 2- فنيل مورفولين . 3- methyl - 2- phenyl,orpholine. 
( 11 ) فينو باربيتال : Phenobarbital: 5- اثيل - 5- فنيل حمض باربتيوريك . 5- ethyl - 5- phenyl barbituric acid. 
(12 ) مبروبامات Meprobamate : 2- مثيل بروبيل - 3.1-3.1 - بروبانيدبول ثنائى كاربامات . 2-methyl - propyl - 1.3 -propanidiol dicabamate. 
(13) مثيل فينو باربيتال : Methyl phenobarbital : 5- أثيل - 1- مثيل -5- فنيل حمض باربتيوريك . 5-ethyl - 1- methyl-5- phenyl babituric acid. 
(14) مثيريلون : Methyprylon : 3.3 - ثنائى أثيل - 5- مثيل - 4.2 - بييزيدين - ديون . 3.3-diethyl-5- methyl- 2.4 piperidine - dion . 
(15) نيكوكودين  : Nicocodeine 6- نيكوتنيل كودايين : Nicotinyl codeine أو 6- ( بيريدين - 3- حمض كاربو كسليك ) - كودايين استر 6- ( pyridine -3- carboxylic acid ) - codeine ester. ملحوظة : أضيفت المواد الآتية : إلى الجدول الثالث فقرة (ج) الملحق بقانون المخدرات رقم 182 لسنة 1960 بقرار وزير الصحة رقم 506 لسنة 1981 سالف الذكر وهى : 
(16) ( ) مادة : (4) -3.4 - Dime Thyl -2- phenylmobpholine والمعروفة بالاسم الدولى غير التجارى phendimetrazine 

(17) ( ) مادة : a-a Dimethyl phenethylamine والمعروفة بالاسم الدولى غير التجارى Phentermine 
(18) ( ) مادة : 5- (p-Chlorphenyl ) -2.5- Dihydro- 3Himi ( azol) والمعروفة بالاسم الدولى غير التجارى Isoindol - 5- olmazindol (19 ) مادة الأفدرين و أملاحها . ( ) (20) مادة البيمولين ( ) (21) مادة بوبرينورفين ( ) (22) -ن- حمض استيل التترايتل ( ) n- Acetylanthranilic acid 
(23) شبيه الايفيدرين				   pseudo ephedrine	 (24) الايرجومترين Ergometrine (25 ) الايرجو تامين Ergotamine (26 ) السافرول Safrol (27) الايزوسافرول Isosafrol (28) 1- فنيل -2-بروبانون 1- phenyl -2-propanone (29) 3.4 ، مثيلين ديوكسى فنيل -2- بروبانون 3.4-Methylenedioxy phenyl-2-Propanone (30) حمض الليسيرجيك Lysergic acid (31) بيبرونال Piperonal (32) ميزوكارب Mesocarb (33) زيبرول Ziperol (34) كاثين Cathine (35) اندريد الخليك Acetic anhydride وكذلك أملاح ونظائر واسترات وإثيرات وأملاح نظائر واسيرات جميع المواد المذكورة فى هذا الجدول مالم ينص على غير ذلك . (36) نور إفدرين ( ) ( أر ، أس ) – ألفا ( 1- أمينو إيثيل ) بنزين ميثانول . 1. Nor ephedrine : ( R . S ) – a – ( 1 – Amino Ethyl ) Benzenemethanol 
(37) الوباربيتال 5.5 ثنائى الليل حمض باربيتيورك 2. Allobarbital 5.5 – diallylbarbituric acid 
(38) بيوتوباربيتال 5. بيوتيل – 5 اثيل حمض باربيتوريك 3- Butobarbital : 5. butyl – 5 – ethylbarbituric acid . (د) المواد الآتية وكذلك مستحضراتها المختلفة ( ) 1- مادة أمفيبرامون Amphepramon -2-( ثنائى أيثيل أمينو ) بيروبيوفينون -2- Diethylamino propiophenone 
(2) مادة الفلونترازيبام ( ) Fluinitrazepam . 5-(و-فلوروفينيل )-3.1-داى - هيدرو - 1- مثيل -7 نيترو 2هـ -4.1 -بنزوديازيين -2-أون . 5-O- Flurophenyl - 1.3dihydro-1-methyl 7 -nitro-2H-1.4 ben-zodiazepin -2- one, - ( ) جميع مشتقات البنزودبازينيز ومستحضراتها Benzodiazepines -

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة كيتامين وأملاحها ومستحضراتها Ketamine  

(4) مادة ترامادول ( ) TRAMADOL وأملاحها ومشتقاتها ومستحضراتها (5) مادة بنزوهكسول ( ) BENZOHEXOL وأملاحها ومشتقاتها ومستحضراتها 

الجدول رقم (4) الحد الأقصى لكميات الجواهر المخدرة الذى لا يجوز للأطباء البشريين وأطباء الأسنان الحائزين على دبلوم أو بكالوريس تجاوزه فى وصفة طبية و احدة *14 
جرام 0.60 (1) الأفيون ...................... (2) ( ) (أ) أقراص المورفين أو أملاحها Morphine - 420 ملليجرام ( أربعمائه و عشرون ملليجرام ).............. (ب) أمبولات المورفين أو أملاحها Morphine - 60 ملليجرام ( ستون ملليجرام) 0.02 (3) داى أستيل المورفين ( أسيتو مورفين ، ديامورفين ديافورم ، هيروين وأملاحه . 0.06 (4) بنزويل المورفين و أملاحه وكافة استرات المورفين الأخرى أملاحه .......... جرام 0.10 (5) بنزويل المورفين ( بيرونين ) وأملاحه وكافة أوكسيدات الأثير الموروفينية الأخرى والأملاحها فيما عدا أيثيل المورفين ( ديونين ) وموثيل المورفين ( كودايين ) 0.06 (6) داى هيدروديزوكسى مورفين ( ديزومورفين ) 0.15 (7) التباين وأملاحه ..................... 0.20 (8) ز- أوكسى مورفين جينو مورفين ومركباته ، وكذا المركبات المورفينية الأخري ذات الأزوت الخماسي للتكافؤ 0.06 (9 ) داي هيدو أوكسي كودينون وأملاحه ( كالايكو دال ) واستراته وأملاح هذه الأسترات 0.06 داي هيدروكودينون وأملاحه ( كالديكوديد ) وأستراته وأملاحه هذه الأسترات . 0.01 داي هيدرومورفينيون وأملاحة ( كالديكوديد ) وأستراته وأملاح هذه الأسترات . 0.06 
	اسيتلو داي هيدروكودينون أو أستيلو داي ميثيلو داي هيدرو تباين وأملاحه كالأسيد يكون وأسترات وأملاح هذه الأسترات ..........0.06 داي هيدرو مورفين وأملاحه ( كالبارامورفان ) وأستراته وأملاح هذه الأسترات .... 
0.10 (10) الكوكايين وكافة أملاحه : للإستعمال الباطني ................ 0.40 للإستعمال الظاهري ..................... بشرط أن يوصف في مركب لا تزيد نسبته فيه عن أربعة في المائة . 0.10 (11) الأكجونين وكافة أملاحة وأستراته وأملاح هذه الأسترات 0.65 (12) أسترايثيلي لحمض ميثيل -1- فينيل -4 بيبريدين كاربوكسليك - 4 ( بيثدين ) وجميع أملاحه وهو كذلك ( ريميرول ودولانتين ) .. 0.60 (13) الفنب الهندي " كانابيس ساتيفا " ........ 
0.20	راننج القنب الهندي ..............0.20 خلاصة القنب الهندي ......................... ملليمتر 
0.60	خلاصة القنب الهندي السائلة ..................4.00	صبغة القنب الهندي ............................جرام 0.30 (14) ميثيل داي هيدرومورفينون وأملاحة المعروف باسم كلوريدات الميتوبون أو بأسماء أخري 0.125 (15) داي فينيل - 4.4 داي ميثيل أمينو -6 هيبتانون -3 ومعروف أيضا تحت اسم داي ميثيل أمينو -6 داي فينيل -4,4 هبتانون -3 ( ميتادون ) وجميع أملاحه وهو أيضا فيزيتون وبولاميدون ... 0.250 (16) داي فينيل -4,4 مورفوليتو -6 هيبتانون - 3 ومعروف أيضا تحت أسم مورفولينو داي فينيل - 4,4 هيبتانون -3 ( فينادكسون ) وجميع أملاحه وهو أيضا هيبتا لجين (17) ( ) أمبول ماكسيتون ( Maxiton Amp.) عدد 6 أمبول. (18) أقراص ماكسيتون (Maxiton Tab ) عدد 30 قرص ( ) (19) أقراص اكتدرون ( Aktedron Tab ) عدد 30 قرص (20) أقراص دوريدين ( Doriden Tab ) عدد 30 قرص (21) أمبول أموباربيتال صوديوم مثل ( Amytal Amp) عدد 6 أمبول. ( ) (22) أقراص أو كبسول أموربار بيتال مثل (mytal Amp ) عدد 6 أمبول. (23) أمبول مثيل فيتدات مثل (Ritalin Amp ) 5 أمبول (24) أقراص مثيل فنيدات مثل (Ritalin Tap ) 30 قرص (25) أقراص سيكوباربيتال مثل (Seconal Cap) 30 قرص. (26) أمبول ميثامفيتامين مثل (Methedrin Amp ) 5أمبول (27) أقراص ميثامفيتامين مثل( Methedrin Amp) 5أمبول (28) البنتازوسين ( 150 ملليجرام ) ( ) وتصرف هذه المستحضرات فى عبواتها الأصلية . 
الجدول رقم (5) النباتات الممنوع زراعتها *15 
(1) القنب الهندى " كانابيس ساتيفا " ذكرا كان أو أنثى بجميع مسمياته مثل الحشيش أو الكمنجة أو البانجو أو غير ذلك من الأسماء التى قد تطلق عليه . (2) الخشخاش " باباقير سومنيفيرم " بجميع أصنافه ومسمياته مثل الأفيون أو أبو النوم أو غير ذلك من الأسماء التى قد تطلق عليه . (3) جميع أنواع جنس البابافير . (4) الكوكا “ ايروثروكسيلوم كوكا “ بجميع أصنافه ومسمياته . (5) القات بجميع أصنافه ومسمياته . 
الجدول رقم (6) أجزاء النباتات المستثناة من أحكام هذا القانون *16 (1) ألياف سيقان نبات القنب الهندي . (2) بذور القنب الهندي المحموسة حمسا يكفل عدم إنباتها. (3) بذور الخشخاش المحموسة حمسا يكفل عدم إنباتها (4) رؤوس الخشخاش المجرحة الخالية من البذور. 234

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مجلة المحاماة - العدد السادس
السنة الثالثة عشرة - شهر مارس سنة 1933
بحث في بطلان محضر التفتيش الحاصل بغير إذن النيابة وبطلان شهادة الضابط الذي أجرى التفتيش
التفتيش بغير إذن النيابة العمومية عمل إجرامي فيه اعتداء على نص من نصوص الدستور وفيه مخالفة لواجب أوجبه نص أساسي في تحقيق الجنايات وهو أخيرًا جريمة يعاقب عليها قانون العقوبات فهو عمل باطل ولا يمكن أن يكون أساسًا لأي إثبات وإليك البيان:
مخالفة الدستور ولتحقيق الجنايات
1 - نصت المادة (8) من الدستور على أن (للمنازل حرمة فلا يجوز دخولها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون وبالكيفية المنصوص عليها فيه).
أما النص الخاص بهذه الكيفية وهذه الأحوال فهو المادة (5) من قانون تحقيق الجنايات حيث تقول (لا يجوز لأحد بغير أمر من المحكمة أن يدخل في بيت مسكون لم يكن مفتوحًا للعامة ولا مخصصًا لصناعة أو تجارة يكون عملها تحت ملاحظة الضبطية إلا في الأحوال المبينة بالقانون أو في حالة تلبس الجاني بالجناية أو في حالة الاستغاثة أو طلب المساعدة من الداخل أو في حالة الحريق أو الغرق) وفي هذه المادة عيبان في الترجمة أو لهما عبارة (بغير أمر من المحكمة) فإن حقيقتها في الأصل الفرنسي Mandat de Justice وثانيهما عبارة (لا يجوز لأحد) فإنها في الفرنسية nul ne peut pénéétrer.
فأما عن العيب الأول فإن من المتفق عليه من قديم أن النيابة هي السلطة المعنية بهذه العبارة، أما عن الثاني فإن العبارة العربية ليست من القوة في التحريم والمنع في درجة تستوي والنص الفرنسي فإن أصح ترجمة له هي (محظور على أي فرد أن يدخل nul ne peut أو ليس في إمكان أي فرد أن يدخل...) والحظر والتحريم هما الغرض من تشريع هذه المادة ذلك لأن الدخول في غير الأحوال المقررة جريمة كما سيجيء، وذلك لأنها هي والمادة (112 ع) المادتان المنفذتان للمادة (8) من الدستور، التي وردت في باب حقوق المصريين وواجباتهم وقررت أن لمنازلهم حرمة فهي بهذا تنظم الإجراءات الخاصة بحق من أقدس الحقوق التي تفاخر بها المدنية في هذا الجيل ولذلك حظرت اقتحام المنازل إلا في الأحوال المذكورة فإذا انعدمت تلك الأحوال أوجبت إذنًا من العدالة Mandate de Justice – النيابة - حتى تجعل لها الرقابة السابقة الفعلية على كل ما من شأنه أن يمس حرمة هذا الحق المقدس وعلى ذلك
أولاً: ما دامت هذه المادة تنظم حقًا من الحقوق الأساسية في الدستور.
وثانيًا: ما دامت تحذيرًا واردًا في قانون التحقيق من الوقوع في جريمة منصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات.
وثالثًا: ما دامت تتعلق بأهم عناصر سلطة النيابة على التحقيق ومسؤوليتها في حماية حقوق الناس وحرمات المنازل.
ورابعًا: وهو من البداهة المصطلح عليها في قواعد التفسير ما دامت صيغتها بلهجة التحريم والمنع والإلزام خصوصًا وهذه المخالفة لنص المادة قد انتهكت من جرائها حرمة واجبة الصيانة وضاع بها حق فقد وجب بطلان الإجراءات كما هي القاعدة في قانون المرافعات حتى عند الرأي الذي يقول (لا بطلان إلا بضرر) Nullité sans grief n'opère pas وإذن فهذه المخالفة تستتبع البطلان المطلق حتمًا ويجب استبعاد كل ما يقوم عليها من الآثار من ضبط أو من تفتيش وما إلى ذلك لأن ما يبني على الباطل باطل.
2 - وقد طبقت المحاكم هذا المبدأ في فرنسا وفي مصر في كل مناسبة عرضت لها كما انعقد عليه إجماع شراح القوانين
جاء في الجزء الأول من شرح لبواتفان على المادة (87) في الفقرة (10) ما يأتي:
Lorsqu’une visite domiciliaire a été effectué illégalement, le procès - verbal de constat et les saisies opéreés sont radicalement nulles, et il ne peut en être fait état devant le tribunal de repression.
ثم يقول وهذه حالتنا
Il y’a donc nullité de perquisition quand le procureur de la republique ou un officier de police judiciaire sans être muni d’une delegation du juge d’instruction.
ويلاحظ أن السلطة التي تعطي الإذن في فرنسا هي قاضي التحقيق لا النيابة، وفي الفقرة الحادية عشرة يقول:
Les perquisitions opéreés contrairement à ces règles sont nulles et les resultats doivent en être cartes dés debats.
وترجمة ذلك (إذا كان الدخول في المنزل بطريقة غير قانونية فإن محضر التفتيش وعملية الضبط نفسها يكونان من الأعمال الباطلة بطلانًا مطلقًا ولا يصح الاستناد عليها أمام المحكمة، فإذا حصل التفتيش بمعرفة النيابة أو بمعرفة ضابط من ضباط البوليس ولكن من دون إذن قاضي التحقيق - فإنه يكون تفتيشًا باطلاً........ والتفتيش الحاصل مخالفًا لهذه القواعد باطل ويجب استبعاد ما يترتب عليه من النتائج) كما يقرر ذلك العلامة جارسون في البند (72) من تعليقاته على المادة (184) من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي وكما يقرره ذلك أيضًا فستان هيلي في الجزء الثالث من مؤلفه في تحقيق الجنايات في البند (1305) وما بعده في بحث تفصيلي نجتزئ عنه بما نقلناه من لبواتفان
3 - أما القضاء فهو مطرد في تطبيق هذا المبدأ ومع التشدد فيه، فالمحاكم الاستئنافية جميعها ومحكمة النقض دائمًا تقضي بهذا، وإليك بعض فقرات من بعض هذه الأحكام - جاء في حكم محكمة الاستئناف Carpentras بفرنسا المنشور بدالوز الدوري سنة 1909 الجزء الثاني صفحة 281 ما يأتي:
Attendu que....... M.le Commissairc de police porteur de deux plaintes en adultère... s’est transportè..; attendu qu’il est constant qu... n’était point porteur d’un mandat de perquisition par le Juge d’instruction; attendu que dès lors il ne peut être fait état des constations don’t il s’agit et que la poursuite manque de base.
Par ces matifs....... déclare.......et annulle le procès verbal de constat qui en est la suite.
ومعناه (وحيث إنه بناءً على شكويين بالزنا قد انتقل ضابط البوليس م(.....) – وحيث أنه من الثابت أن هذا الضابط المحرر للمحضر لم يكن لديه إذن بالتفتيش من قاضي التحقيق – وحيث إنه بناءً على ذلك لا يمكن اعتبار البيانات الواردة به ويصبح الاتهام قائمًا على غير أساس - بناءً عليه: حكمت المحكمة ببطلان محضر التفتيش الذي ترتب عليه).
وبهذا المعنى حكمت محكمة النقض الفرنسية في الطعن الذي قدمته النيابة ضد ذلك الحكم وحكم النقض منشور في نفس الموضع في نفس المرجع وقد جاء فيه ما ترجمته (وأخيرًا... – من حيث أن المحضر المشار إليه قد عمل بطريقة غير قانونية فإنه من المؤكد الذي لا جدال فيه أنه لا يجوز الاستناد إلى ما ورد فيه من التوضيحات...) كما حكمت بهذا محكمة النقض الفرنسية في حكمها المنشور في دالوز الدوري سنة 1866 الجزء الأول صفحة 238 و 239 – كما حكمت بهذا أيضًا محكمة النقض الفرنسية في الحكم الصادر في 18 فبراير سنة 1910 المنشور في Journal de parquet والمذكور في البند الحادي عشر من تعليقات لبواتفان سابقة الذكر.
جريمة
4 - نصت المادة (112) عقوبات على أنه (إذا دخل أحد الموظفين أو المستخدمين العموميين أو أي شخص مكلف بخدمة عمومية اعتمادًا على وظيفته منزل شخص من آحاد الناس بغير رضاه فيما عدا الأحوال المبينة في القانون أو بدون مراعاة القواعد المقررة فيه يعاقب بالحبس أو بغرامة لا تزيد عن 20 جنيهًا مصريًا).
والمفروض أنه لا توجد حالة من الأحوال المبينة في القوانين وأنه لم تتبع القواعد المقررة فيما عداها وهي استئذان النيابة.
فدخول الضابط المنزل اعتمادًا على وظيفته عنوة أو انسلاله إليه خلسة وعدم رضاء المتهم بدخوله لا صراحة ولا ضمنًا تتوفر معه أركان الجريمة فتكون العقوبة عليها واجبة ذلك بأن الدخول عنوة أو الدخول خلسة أو بعد خدعة مفاجأة فيها يتحقق الإكراه وتنتفي معها الإرادة أو الرضا فمن يوهم امرأة بأنه زوجها فيواقعها كمثل من يغتصبها إكراهًا وقسرًا كلاهما يرتكب الفعل بالإكراه، ومن القواعد الأولية أن (الرضا لا يمكن أن يفترض) ذلك لأنه تنازل عن الحق في البطلان، وإباحة خطرة للحرمات التي اعتدى عليها، والتنازل يجب أن يكون صريحًا أو واضحًا ولا يفترض La renonciation ne se presume pas وفوق ذلك فيجب أن يكون الرضاء طليقًا أي في حالة اختيارية مطلقة ويجب أن تدل دلائل قاطعة على هذا الرضاء إن لم يكن صريحًا بل إن عدم الاعتراض لا يعتبر إقرارًا أي أن (السكوت هنا ليس رضا) راجع لبواتفان في تعليقاته على المادة (87) بنود (15) إلى (19)، ولن يشفع للضابط أن يكون دخوله لما دخل له فإن القصد الجنائي يتوفر في هذه الجريمة (متى كان الموظف عالمًا بأنه يدخل منزل شخص رغم إرادته وفي غير الأحوال التي يبيح له القانون الدخول فيه وليس له أن يدفع أنه كان يعتقد أن القانون يبيح له ذلك إذ لا يجوز الاحتجاج بجهل القانون أو الخطأ في تفسيره ومن باب أولى لا يمكن أن يكون للباعث الذي حمله على الدخول أي اعتبار في إباحة الفعل فلا يهم أن يكون قد دخل المنزل مبالغة في الحرص على مصلحة الحكومة ومراعاة للمصلحة العامة، أو بقصد التجسس أو حب الاستطلاع أو غير ذلك) كما جاء بالموسوعة الجنائية لجندي بك عبد الملك ص (179) جزء ثانٍ نقلاً عن جارسون في تعليقاته على المادة (184 ع) المقابلة للمادة (112 ع) مصري بند (40) وما بعده.
ولقد حكمت محكمة النقض المصرية حكمًا منشورًا بالمجموعة الرسمية السنة الثامنة عشرة عدد (76) بصحة الحكم بعقوبة صراف دخل منزل واحد من أفراد الناس ليحجز على منقولاته دون أن يعلنه طبقًا للقانون الصادر في 25 مارس سنة 1880 وطبقت المحكمة في ذلك المادة (112 ع).
وإذن فما دام هذا الفعل عملاً من أعمال القوة وإجراميًا فإنه لن يصلح أساسًا لأي إثبات
أولاً: لأن العدالة لا تقوم على الجرائم، ولأن الحقيقة في أي نظام مشروع لا تكتشف بالجرائم
وثانيًا: لأن السلطة التي في يدها الاتهام لا يمكن أن تقيم اتهامًا على جريمة اقترفها أحد عمالها
وثالثًا - فإن أحكام القضاء لا يمكن أن تكون الجرائم سببًا من أسبابها وعلى ذلك فإن ثبتت الجريمة فتحق العقوبة على مرتكبها ويحق البطلان على عمله وعلى كل ما ترتب على ذلك العمل.
جاء في تعليقات جارسون على المادة (184) في البند (72) ما ترجمته (والجزاء على هذا يوجد.
أولاً: في المادة (184) كما يوجد أيضًا في بطلان المحاضر المحررة نتيجة لدخول غير مشروع والمحاكم تقضي دائمًا بالنتيجة الأخيرة) ويقول في البند (73)
Les procès verbaux redigés en contravention de cette prohibition, étant le resultat d’un délti ne peuvent servir de base à une poursuite.
وتعريب ذلك (والمحاضر التي تعمل مخالفة لهذا التحريم لا تصلح أساسًا للمحاكمة لأنها نتيجة لجريمة).
بطلان شهادة محرر المحضر ومن معه
5 - فشهادة الضابط ليست أقوى من محضره، فإذا حكم ببطلان محضره فقد بطلت معه شهادته، ذلك لأن محضر الضابط منشؤه ومرجعه وفحواه معلومات هذا الضابط فهو شهادة مكتوبة إذا ردت أو أبطلت بطلت الشهادة الشفوية تبعًا لها وما دامت المعلومات التي يدلي بها الضابط لم يصل إليها إلا عن طريق الجريمة أو العمل الباطل فإنها لن تكتسب من الإدلاء بها قوة تطهرها من الجريمة التي اتخذت في سبيلها أو البطلان الذي انبعثت في أحضانه.
قال لبواتفان في البند (12) من تعليقاته في الجزء الأول على المادة (87) ما تعريبه (وفوق هذا فإن ضابط البوليس القضائي ومن رافقوه في هذه العملية غير المشروعة لا يمكن قبول شهادتهم على الوقائع التي لم يعلموها إلا بناءً على هذا الدخول غير المشروع، ففي الحق أن العيب الأساسي الذي يلحق بالمحضر يصيب الشهادة بنفس المقدار الذي يصاب المحضر به).
وترى من ذلك أن اللوثة التي عيب بها هذا الإجراء ينسحب أثرها حتى على الأشخاص الذين يرافقون الضابط في مخالفته فلا تصح شهادتهم وهو ما قررته محكمة النقض الفرنسية في جلاء في الحكم المنشور في Dalloz Periodique سنة 1909 الجزء الثاني صفحة 283 حيث تقول:
Attendu que... que partant le Commissaire de Police ne saurait être admis à déposer comme témoin devant la juridiction criminelle de faits qui ne sont parvenus à sa connaissance qu’en raison de son introduction sans mandat regulier dans le domicile de M.P.; qu’il en est de même de ceux qui l’accompagnaient
ومعنى ذلك (وحيث... وإنه بناءً على ذلك لا يمكن أن يسمح لضابط البوليس بالحضور كشاهد أمام القضاء الجنائي على الوقائع التي لم تصل إلى علمه إلا بناءً على دخوله المنزل بلا تصريح قانوني في منزل المسيو ب، وحيث إن هذه هي الحالة أيضًا بشأن الأشخاص الذين رافقوه).
وبهذا أيضًا حكمت محكمة النقض الفرنسية في 21 إبريل سنة 1864 حكمًا منشورًا في دالوز الدوري سنة 1866 في الجزء الأول صفحة 238 وقررت بطلان المحضر وعدم سماع شهادة محرره وسبب لذلك بأسباب مسهبة اكتفينا عنها بما نقلناه من حكم النقض السابق.
وقد ذكر لنا لبواتفان في البند الثالث عشر في الموضع الذي أسلفنا الإشارة إليه قضيتين قررت فيهما محكمة النقض بعدم سماع شهادة محرر المحضر الباطل
أولاهما: الحراس الذين يدخلون بدون إذن منزلاً لضبط الآلات التي استعملت في جريمة الصيد
وثانيتهما: ضابط البوليس الذي يدخل بدون إذن منزل شخص من أفراد الناس متهم بالاشتراك في الزنا لضبط تلك الجريمة.
في مصر
6 - جاء في الموسوعة الجنائية للأستاذ جندي بك عبد الملك. الجزء الثاني ص (267) في باب تحقيق ابتدائي بند (90).
(إذا حصل التفتيش بصفة غير قانونية فيكون محضر التفتيش وما نتج عنه من ضبط أشياء باطلاً ولا يجوز الاستناد عليه أمام المحكمة بل أنه لا يجوز أيضًا الاستشهاد عليه بمحرر المحضر على الوقائع التي يكون قد دونها في محضره فإن البطلان الذي يلحق محضره يلحق أيضًا شهادته).
وقد عرض الدفع ببطلان التفتيش أمام محكمة النقض في القضية نمرة (607) سنة 47 قضائية فلم تخض فيه ولكنها أخذت به إذ رأت أن التمسك ببطلان التفتيش لا يجدي رافع النقض - ما دام هناك أدلة إثبات أخرى وهي شهادة اثنين من الشهود على وجود المادة المخدرة بدار المتهم.
وقد رجعت إلى هذه القضية في دفتر خانة محكمة النقض فوجدت أن المحكمة الجزئية في بندر بني سويف برأت المتهم لبطلان محضر التفتيش لعدم استئذان النيابة، أما محكمة جنح بني سويف الاستئنافية فحكمت على المتهم لوجود شاهدين شهدا بإحرازه للمادة المخدرة، ولما رفع الأمر لمحكمة النقض قضت بأن الطعن لا يفيد المتهم ما دام قد شهد شاهدان عليه بغض النظر عن قيمة التفتيش من الوجهة القانونية.
وقد لخص ذلك الحكم نفسه الأستاذ جندي بك عبد الملك رئيس النيابة بمحكمة النقض في البند (91) في المؤلف والموضع المشار إليهما فقال بعد العبارة التي نقلناها من قبل بند (91) (وفوق ذلك فإنه لا بطلان ما دام الحكم قائمًا على أدلة أخرى غير ما يؤخذ من محضر التفتيش فلا يجوز للمتهم الطعن بأن التفتيش الذي أجرى في منزله وترتب عليه ضبط المواد المخدرة كان غير قانوني متى كانت نتيجة البحث إن وجدت مادة مخدرة في حيازة المتهم وشهد شاهدان بإحرازه لها فإن في هذا القرار ما يكفي لتبرير الحكم الصادر عليه بغض النظر عن قيمة التفتيش من الوجهة القانونية.. (نقض 13 فبراير سنة 1930 رقم (601) سنة 47 قضائية).
عرضت هذه الدفوع على محكمة ميت غمر الجزئية الأهلية فحكمت حكمها المنشور في العدد الثالث من السنة الثالثة عشرة من المحاماة ص (343) قاضية باستبعاد محضر التفتيش وشهادة الموظف كاملة من حيث ثبوت التهمة.
وقد تأيد هذا الحكم لهذه الأسباب من محكمة المنصورة الاستئنافية في 4 يناير سنة 1933.
يقول خصوم هذا الرأي كيف يؤخذ به ويبرأ المتهم مع أن المادة مضبوطة والإحراز ثابت، وهو قول غير صحيح فالمادة لا دليل على ضبطها والإحراز إذن غير ثابت، أما استغرابهم صدور حكم بالبراءة فأولى منه أن يستغربوا حصول هذه الجرائم على حرمة المساكن، وعلى حق النيابة وسلطانها في التحقيق وأن عدم القول بهذا الرأي ليبيح للبوليس الذي لا تعرف له حدود حرمات كم قدستها الشرائع وكم سالت من أجلها النفوس بل أنه ليجعل التحقيقات فوضى وينتزع زمامها من يد النيابة ويسلبها الهيمنة على الحرمات والحريات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هو مواقعة رجل لأنثي ضد رغبتها ودون رضاها 
و قد نصت المادة 267 من قانون العقوبات المصري علي ان كل من واقع أنثي بغير رضاها يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة ، فإذا كان الفاعل من أصول المجني عليها أو المتولين تربيتها او ملاحظتها أو ممن لهم سلطة عليها أو كان خادماً بالأجرة عندها أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة .
ويعتبر الإيلاج هو الركن المادي في الاغتصاب سواء كان كاملاً أو جزئياً ، أما دون ذلك من أي احتكاك خارجي يعتبر من قبيل هتك العرض . 
شروط الرضا التام والكامل و التي في حالة توافرهم ينتفي معها قيام جريمة الاغتصاب :
1- السن :
سن الرضا الكامل بالنسبة للإناث 18 سنة أما أقل من ذلك فيعتبر الرضا ناقصاً لا يخلي المتهم من المسئولية، وتعتبر المواقعة في هذه الحالة اغتصاباً ، وتشدد العقوبة إذا كانت المجني عليها أقل من 7 سنوات .
2- النضوج العقلي :
لابد أن تكون المجني عليها بحالة عقلية سليمة فإذا كانت تعاني من أي آفة عقلية مثل الضعف العقلي أو البله أو العته أو الجنون فلا يعتبر الرضا في هذه الحالة كاملاً ، ويعتبر من هذا القبيل أيضاً الرضا في الفترة ما بعد النوبة الصرعية فإنه يعتبر رضا ناقصاً يجعل المتهم مسئولاً إذا كان يعرف ظروف المجني عليها وإصابتها بهذا المرض .
3- القوة الجسمانية :
إذا كانت المجني عليها بصحة معتلة هزيلة نحيلة البنية ، فإنها في هذه الحالة تكون غير قادرة علي المقاومة مما يفقدها الرضا .
4- الإكراه المعنوي :
إذا وقعت المجني عليها تحت تأثير ضغط مثل الخوف أو التهديد ، فقد يؤثر ذلك علي إرادتها ويجعلها ترتكب الفعل مستسلمة لهذه الظروف ، مثل التهديد بسلاح مصوب إليها أو بقتل شخص عزيز عليها أو التهديد بإفشاء سر خاص بها ، أو استعمال السلطة أو النفوذ لإجبارها علي الموافقة . 
5- الغش والخداع :
استعمال الغش أو الخداع بقصد تضليل المجني عليها مما يحملها علا الاستسلام يبطل عامل الرضا ، إذ ان رضاها و إن كان متوافراً إلا أنه رضاء فاسد صادر عن الغش ولو علمت بحقيقة الأمر لما قبلت بممارسة الفعل ، ومن أمثلة هذه الحالات :
- مواقعة أنثي بعقد زواج صوري 
- مواقعة زوجة طلقت طلاقاً بائناً وكانت جاهلة بوقوعه .
- مواقعة امرأة بالخديعة وهي نائمة ليلاً علي صورة تجعلها تظنه زوجها .
- مواقعة طبيب لمريضة أثناء الكشف عليها موهما إياها أنه لصالحها في العلاج .
6- المباغتة :
تعتبر المواقعة التى تتم عن طريق المباغتة أو أثناء النوم أو أثناء حالات الغيبوبة المرضية ، أو الأمراض التى تعجز عليها عن المقاومة كالشلل مثلاً اغتصاباً .

و نحن نري أن مثل هذه الحالات يجب ان تؤخذ بتحفظ لاحتمال أن يكون هذا الادعاء رغبة في إنكار الرضا ، ويجب التحقق من ذلك بالكشف علي المجني عليها لبيان ما إذا كان بها أعراضاً نتيجة لتعاطيها مواد مخدرة بالإضافة لفحص عينة من الدم والبول فثبات وجودها .

علامــــات الاغتصــــاب
العلامات التي تشير إلي وقوع هذه الجريمة :
1- آثار العنف أو المقاومة بجسم المجني عليها أو المتهم أو كلاهما .
2- تمزق غشاء البكارة إذا كانت المجني عليها بكرا .
3- العثور علي حيوانات منوية بالمجني عليها إما بالفرج أو المهبل او بملابسها .
4- حصول الحمل نتيجة للمواقعة الجنسية .
5- العدوي بالأمراض التناسيلة من المتهم إذا كان مريضاً بها .

الكشــــف علي المجنــــي عليهــــا 

يتم بعد أخذ موافقتها و يبدا بالاستماع على روايتها تفصيلياً عن كيفية حدوث الواقعة وتاريخها ، مع ملاحظة طريقة حديثها وسردها للأحداث ، ويتم تحديد سنها وما إذا كانت أقل من 7 سنوات حيث يتم تشديد العقوبة في هذه الحالة أو في سن الثامنة عشر وهي سن الرضا والقبول ، و اثناء مناقشتها يتم الحكم علي حالتها العقلية وما إذا كانت بحالة عقلية سليمة ام تعاني من أي ضعف أو نقص عقلي ، كما يتم فحصها لبيان حالتها الجسمانية وقوتها البدنية بالإضافة إلي فحص عينة من البول و الدم .
الكشف العام 
يتم فحص عموم الجسم للبحث عن أي سحجات أو تسلخات أو رضوض أو حتي جروح خاصة حول الفم لمنعها من الاستغاثة ، أو بالمعصمين لشل حركتها ، أو بانسية أعلي الفخذين في محاولة إبعداها أو بالظهر نتيجة طرحها علي الأرض .
و لكن هناك تباين في هذه المظاهر السالفة الذكر تبعاً لحالة المجني عليها :
- ففي حالات الأطفال فإنه لا يوجد بهم هذه المظاهر بالنسبة لعدم قدرتهم علي المقاومة وبراءة أفكارهم .
- وفي حالات الفتيات الأبكار فإنهن يقعن تحت تأثير الرعب والفزع ، وبالتالي تشل إرادتهن ومظاهر العنف العام بهن تكون أقل مما في المتزوجات .
- في حالات السيدات المتزوجات فإن مظاهر العنف العام تكون علي أقصي مداها عادة ، إلا أنه قد يحدث أحياناً خاصة في السيدات المرفهات اللاتي يتم اغتصابهم برجال أشداء ، عدم وجود عنف نتيجة للرعب .

الكشف الموضعي 
يتم فحص الأعضاء التناسلية الخارجية عن أي تسلخات او كدمات و أحياناً يساهد سحجات ظفرية تحدث من أصابع المتهم ، وقد لا توجد أحياناً أي أثار إصابية سوي احمرار بالفرج و تورم بالبظر نتيجة الاحتكاك .
ويتم فحص غشاء البكارة ويشاهد به تمزقات إذا كانت المجني عليها بكرا ، وفي هذه الحالة من المهم تحديد عدد هذه التمزقات ومكانها ، وما إذا كانت واصلة لجدار المهبل من عدمه ، وما إذا كانت حديثة ودامية أو قديمة ، وإذا وجد غشاء البكارة سليماً يلزم وصفه وبيات اتساع فتحته ، وما إذا كانت تسمح بحدوث إيلاج دون تمزقه من عدمه .
كما يتم فحص منطقة العانة فقد يتم العثور بفتحة الفرج ، او بين شعر العانة علي شعرة فريبة قد تكون للمتهم . وتختلف مظاهر العنف الموضعي : 
- ففي الأطفال الصغار لا يكون هناك عادة أثر لعنف موضعي ، إذ من المستبعد حدوث إيلاج في مثل هذه السن ، بالنسبة لعدم تناسب الأعضاء التناسلية للطرفين ولكن إذا تصادف وحدث اعتداء جنسي كامل يؤدي عادة إلى تهتك بالأعضاء التناسلية ، والعجان مع نزيف ويحتاج إلى تداخل جراحي للعلاج .
- أما في الفتيات الأبكار فتظهر علامات العنف الموضعي بصورة واضحة مع تمزق بغشاء البكارة مصحوباً بنزيف بسيط نتيجة لذلك . 
- أما في السيدات المتزوجات تكون علامات العنف الموضعي في أقل صورة بالنسبة لتكرار استعمالهن .
ومن المفيد في حالات الكشف علي المجني عليها وصف مظاهر العنف سواء عاماً أو خاصاً ، تحديد تاريخ حدوث هذه الإصابات أيا كان نوعها لبيان ما إذا كانت تتفق وتاريخ واقعة الاعتداء المدعي بحدوثها من عدمه .
ويتم في نهاية الكشف علي المجني عليها أخذ مسحة مهبلية منها لفحصها عن الحيوانات المنوية والدماء الدمية إن وجدت ، كما أنه في حالة العثور علي شعر غريب بمنطقة أعضائها التناسلية يتم التحفظ عليها لمقارنتها بشهر المتهم .

فحص الملابس 
يلزم فحص ملابس المجني عليها التى كانت ترتديها وقت الحادث ، لبيان ما إذا كان بها أي أثر لتمزقات أو قطوع أو تنسيل بالأنسجة ، وما إذا كانت هذه الآثار حديثة أو قديمة وكذا البحث عما إذا كان بالملابس أزرار أو حليات مفقودة ، وفحص الملابس للبحث عن أي أثر لأتربة أو رمال أو حشائش نتيجة الرقاد علي الأرض ، وفي النهاية فحصها عن أي بقع مشتبهة للمني أو الدماء . 

الفحوص المعملية 
1- التلوثات المنوية :
في جميع القضايا الجنسية يمثل وجود التلوثات المنوية سواء بالملابس أو بمنطقة الأعضاء التناسلية الخارجية أو بالعينات المهبلية دليلاً مهماً .
و يتم التعرف علي الملوثات بصفة مبدئية عن طريق :
- الشم و الإحساس بالقوام النشوي عند لمسها .
- الأشعة البنفسجية حيث تحدد بلون بنفسجي فسفوري مضئ موضع البقع المنوية .
- التجارب الكيماوية و من أهمها تجربة فلورنس حيث تعطي نتيجة إيجابية للمني مهما طالت مدة بقائه في المسحة .
2- التلوثات الدموية 
العثور علي بقع دموية مشتبه بملابس المجني عليها يفيد في حالات الاغتصاب ، فقد تكون نتيجة لجروح دامية منها اثناء وقوع العنف عليها ، او قد تكون نتيجة لتمزق غشاء البكارة إذا كانت بكرا .

الكشـــف علي المتهـــــم
يتم بعد موافقة ، ويبدأ بسماع روايته وتحديد تاريخ الواقعة المدعي بحدوثها ، وبعد ذلك يتم تحديد سنه وفحص حالته الجسمانية والعقلية والصحية .
الكشف العام 
يتم فحص عموم جسمه لبيان ما إذا كان به أي أثر فصابات كسحجات أو تسلخات او كدمات ، أو أي آثار مقاومة خاصة بالوجه أو العنق أو أي آثار عضية في محاولة للمجني عليها للتخلص منه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تقدم المجلس القومى للمرأة بمقترح مشروع لتعديل قانون العقوبات، للحد من ظاهرة تزايد معدلات جرائم هتك العرض والاغتصاب والخطف للمرأة، التى زادت بشكل ملحوظ كسلوك يشكل أخطر مظاهر العنف ضدها، ويعكس اعتداء كبيرا على شرفها وسمعتها، وردع ومعاقبة المتحرشين.

حصل اليوم السابع على النص الكامل لمقترح القانون المقدم إلى وزارة العدل الذى ينص على التالى:

لما كانت النصوص الواردة فى قانون العقوبات المصرى رصدت لها عقوبات تتراوح بين الإعدام والسجن المؤبد والمشدد والسجن فى الجنايات، إلا فى حالة تطبيق المادة 17 قانون العقوبات، على الجنايات المذكورة والنزول بالعقوبة درجتين، فإن العقوبة المقضى بها فى مثل تلك الحالات تكون بسيطة جداً وهزيلة لا تتناسب مع الجرم المرتكب ولا تحقق قصد المشرع فى تجريمها، حتى تكون رادعة لكل من تسول له نفسه ارتكابها، فيقترح تعديل قانون العقوبات بإضافة مادة جديدة تستثنى الجنايات المنصوص عليها فى المواد 267،268،269،290 من قانون العقوبات من تطبيق المادة 17 عقوبات على مطلقها، وجعل تطبيقها فى حدود معينة بحيث تعطى للقاضى سلطة النزول بالعقوبة درجة واحدة فقط، حيث الظروف المخففة هى أسباب متروكة لتقدير القاضى تخوله حق تخفيض العقوبة فى الحدود التى عينها القانون وهى تتناول كل ما يتعلق بمادية العمل الإجرامى فى ذاته، وشخص المجرم الذى ارتكب العمل، وبمن وقعت عليه الجريمة، وكذلك كل ما أحاط ذلك العمل ومرتكبه والمجنى عليه من الملابسات والظروف بلا استثناء، وهو نهج اتبعه المشرع المصرى سلفا فى بعض الجنايات المنصوص عليها، ولذلك اقتضى إعمال هذا التعديل إضافة مادة أولى تنص على ذلك.

أما عن فعل التحرش الجنسى المقصود تجريمه فهو كل تعرض الغرض منه الاستثارة الجنسية دون رغبة من الطرف المتحرش به سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة، ويشمل اللمس والكلام والمحادثات التليفونية والخطابات الغرامية والرسائل عبر الهاتف المحمول والإنترنت والاتصالات المعبرة عن ذلك والدالة عليه،بحيث تكون ذات مغزى جنسى بحيث يقع هذا التحرش من رجل أو امرأة فى موقع القوة بالنسبة للطرف الآخر. وإذ لم يعرض المشرع المصرى حتى الآن لهذه الظاهرة بالتجريم، وخلت القوانين العقابية سواء قانون العقوبات أو التشريعات الجنائية الخاصة من نص يؤثمها.

فباتت الحاجة ملحة لوضع تعديل تشريعى لقانون العقوبات يستهدف معاقبة المتحرشين جنسيا سواء كانوا من الرجال أو النساء، ولذلك وردت المادة الثانية من التعديل لتعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف جنيه أو بإحداهما كل من يتحرش جنسيا بغيره من الجنس الآخر، وذلك بالتعسف فى استعمال سلطته المخولة له قانونا من خلال إعطاء أوامر، أو توجيه تهديد، أو ممارسة إكراه أو ضغوط من أجل الحصول على منافع ذات طبيعة جنسية، سواء كان التحرش تم بواسطة المغازلة الكلامية، أو اللمس المقصود أو من خلال المحادثات التليفونية، أو الرسائل العاطفية، سواء تم ذلك عبر الهاتف أو الإنترنت أو الرسائل المكتوبة، أو الشفوية أو تم ذلك بأى فعل آخر يدل على ذلك، ويقصد بهذا التعديل القضاء نهائيا أو على الأقل الحد من ارتكاب مثل هذه الأفعال التى لم يجرمها المشرع حتى الآن ويترتب عليها آثار وخيمة تؤثر سلبا على المجتمع.

يضاف إلى قانون العقوبات مادتان برقمى 269 مكرر "أ" و269 مكرر "ب" نصهما..

مادة 269 مكرر "أ"
استثناء من أحكام المادة 17 من هذا القانون لا يجوز فى تطبيق المواد 267، 268، 269، 290 من هذا القانون النزول بالعقوبة عن العقوبة التالية مباشرة لتلك المقررة للجريمة.
وفى جميع الأحوال إذا كانت العقوبة هى السجن المشدد أو السجن فلا يجوز أن تقل مدتها عن خمس سنوات.

مادة 269 مكررا "ب"
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفى جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تحرش جنسيا بغيره من الجنس الآخر، وذلك بالتعسف فى استعمال سلطته المخولة له قانونا بإعطاء أوامر أو توجيه أو تهديد أو ممارسة إكراه أو ضغوط من أجل الحصول على منافع ذات طبيعة جنسية سواء كان التحرش بواسطة المغازلة الكلامية أو اللمس المقصود أو عبر المحادثات التليفونية أو الرسائل عبر الهاتف المحمول أو الإنترنت أو الرسائل المكتوبة أو الشفوية أو أى فعل آخر يدل على ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أركان جريمة الزنا في القانون المصري**1ـ الركن المادي هو فعل الوطء .
2- و الركن المعنوي هو القصد الجنائي بركنيه العلم والإدارة .
3- أما الركن المفترض هو قيام علاقة الزوجية .*

*وفي هذا نقل المشرع المصري عن نظيره الفرنسي بشأن جريمة الزنا مع بعض التغيرات حيث كان المشرع الفرنسي في البداية يجرم زنا الزوجة دون الزوج .* 
*ولكن المشرع المصري اعتبر الزنا لا يقع إلا في إطار رابطة الزوجية فقط وبالتالي يخرج من نطاق التجريم الأعزب الزاني والمطلق .* 
*ثم أورد قيدا إجرائيا علي حق النيابة العامة في تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضد الزوجة الزانية واشترط لذلك تقديم الزوج شكوى بطلب اتخاذ الإجراءات ، ثم أعطي الزوج الحق في التنازل في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوي ولو بعد صدور حكم نهائي بات ، بينما سلب هذا الحق الزوجة ووقت تنازلها قبل الحكم النهائي . ثم فرق في العقوبة بين الزوجين حيث شددها علي الزوجة دون الزوج .* 


*ثم بدا المشرع الفرنسي يتوسع في نطاق جريمة الزنا ، فبعد أن كانت قاصرة على الزوجة**فقط بدا يجرم زنا الزوج ولكن بشروط معينة وهى أن ترتكب الجريمة مرتين على الأقل**ويكون ذلك في منزل الزوجية أكثر من مرة .*
*وقد اقتفى المشرع المصري اثر الفرنسي أيضا إذ اشترط منزل الزوجية محلا لجريمة الزنا مفرقا بين زنا الزوج وزنا الزوجة* *كما في نص ا**لمادة (277) عقوبات الخاصة بزنا الزوجة يثبت في أي مكان ترتكب فيه الجريمة، بينما لا يثبت زنا الزوج إلا إذا ارتكب الجريمة في منزل الزوجية، (المادتان 247، 277 - عقوبات). يأتي هذا الحديث بمناسبة عجز القضاء الم**صري عن إيجاد نص يجرم مسلك ما سمي مؤخرا بقضية الزنا بتبادل الزوجات حيث مثل المتهمون أمام النيابة العامة وبكل بجاحة ادعوا أن عملهم ليس خروجا علي قاعدة قانونية حيث أن كل إعمالهم تمت بالتراضي وبشكل علني من زوجاتهم وبالتالي فلا جريمة !!!!!!!!!*
قال تعالي *إِنَّ**الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ**عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة 

قد تقع الجريمة بفعل فاعل واحد لا يشاركه فيه أحد، كما أن يساهم عدد من الاشخاص في إرتكاب هذه الجريمة (1). وهؤلاء المساهمون قد يشاركون كلهم قصدا في اتيان الافعال المادية المكونة للجريمة , وعندئذ يسأل الواحد منهم كما لو كان قد ارتكب الجريمة بمفرده، إذ أن كلا منهم يعد فاعلا اصليا في الجريمة طالما توافر لديهم جميعا قصد الاشتراك فيها بهدف ابرازها إلى حيز الوجود، وقد يقوم اشخاص – عن قصد – بإتيان أفعال لا تعتبر في حد ذاتها من الافعال المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة، ولكنها على جانب من الخطورة والأهمية بحيث لولاها، لما امكن للفاعل الاصلي أن يرتكب جريمته، كما لو تدخل شخص وقدم للفاعل الاصلي سلاحا أو ادوات أو إرشادات مما يساعد على إرتكاب الجريمة، ومن المتصور أيضا أن يتخذ التعاون الإجرامي شكلا آخر وهو التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة كما هو الحال حين يحرض شخص شخصا آخر على إرتكاب جناية أو جنحة . 

وعلى ذلك، فإن المساهمة الجنائية (2) يمكن أن تقع في صور متعددة، حين توزع الادوار بين الشركاء، فيقوم كل منهم بالدور المادي الموكل إليه، ويكون لكل منهم إرادته الإجرامية التي تتجه نحو الإعتداء على الحق الذي يحميه القانون، اي نحو تحقيق الجريمة وابرازها إلى حيز الوجود . 

ويعتبر التحريض من اخطر صور النشاط الاجرامي، لان المحرض غالبا ما يكون هو المدبر لإرتكاب الجريمة والمخطط لها والمسؤول الرئيسي عن تنفيذها، وهذا ما دعا بعض التشريعات إلى آخراج التحريض من نطاق المساهمة الجنائية، والنص عليه بصفة مستقلة، واعتبار المحرض في حكم الفاعل، ولو امعنا النظر في المحرض، لما امكن وصفه بأنه فاعل للجريمة لانه لا يساهم في تنفيذها، كما لا يسوغ القول بأن نشاط المحرض تبعي بالنسبة لنشاط فاعل الجريمة الاصلي، لأن هذا المحرض هو الذي يخلق التصميم الاجرامي في ذهن الفاعل (3) وعليه، فإن بعض التشريعات – ومنها المشرع الأردني – تقرر مسؤولية المحرض وفقا لقصده الجرمي، وهي تعتمد في ذلك على فكرة الفصل بين مسؤولية المحرض ومسؤولية " الفاعل". 

وقد تنأول المؤتمر السابع الذي نظمته " الجمعية الدولية لقانون العقوبات " في أثينا سِنّه 1957، موضوع " الاتجاه الحديث في فكرة الفاعل أو الشريك والمساهمة في الجريمة " ومن ضمن توصيات هذا المؤتمر أن قواعد المساهمة الجنائية التي يقررها كل نظام قانوني يجب أن تضع في اعتبارها الفروق بين أفعال المساهمة التي تصدر عن كل مساهم في الجريمة من ناحية، والفروق بين المساهمين من حيث الخطيئة الشخصية وخطورة الشخصية من ناحية آخرى. كما اوصى المؤتمر بأنه يعتبر " فاعلا Auteur" من يحقق بسلوكه العناصر المادية والشخصية المكونة للجريمة، واذا كانت الجريمة " جريمة امتناع " اعتبر فاعلا من يحمله القانون التزاما باتيان الفعل، كما يعتبرون " فاعلين Co- auteurs " من يرتكبون سويا الاعمال التنفيذية للجريمة بقصد مشترك متجه إلى إرتكابها، ويعتبر " فاعلا غير مباشر Auteur mediat " من يدفع إلى إرتكاب الجريمة منفذا لا يجوز تقرير مسؤوليته عنها، ويعتبر " محرضا Instigateur " من يحمل عمدا شخصا على إرتكاب جريمة، ولا يجوز توقيع عقاب على المحرض إلا إذا بدأ الشخص الذي اتجه التحريض إليه في تنفيذ جريمته، ومع ذلك، فإنه يجوز توقيع الجزاء على المحرض إذا كان التحريض غير متبوع بأثر على أن يحدد هذا الجزاء وفقا للشروط التي يحددها القانون وفي ضوء الخطورة الاجرامية للمحرض (4) . 

وبالرجوع إلى نصوص قانون العقوبات الأردني، نجد أن المادة /80/أ منه تنص على انه يعد محرضا من حمل أو حأول أن يحمل شخصا على إرتكاب جريمة باعطائه نقودا أو بتقديم هدية له أو بالتأثير عليه بالتهديد أو بالحيلة والخديعة أو بصرف النقود أو بإساءة الإستعمال في حكم الوظيفة. كما أن الفقرة /ب من المادة نفسها تنص على أن تبعة المحرض مستقلة عن تبعة المحرض على إرتكاب الجريمة، ويتبين من قراءة هذا النص أن المشرع الأردني يعاقب على التحريض ولو لم يترتب عليه أثر، وذلك على اعتبار أن التحريض جريمة مستقلة، وهذا يعني أن التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة " جناية أو جنحة " هو في حد ذاته جريمة سواء قبل الشخص الذي وجه إليه هذا التحريض أن يقوم بما طلب منه أو رفضه. وتأكيدا لذلك فإن المادة /81 /3 من قانون العقوبات تنص على انه إذا لم يفض التحريض على إرتكاب جناية أو جنحة إلى نتيجة خفضت العقوبة المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين من هذه المادة إلى ثلثها وعليه فإن المشرع الأردني يجعل من التحريض غير المتبوع بأثر جريمة مستقلة عقوبتها اخف نسبيا من عقوبة الجريمة المحرض عليها، بل وأخف من عقوبة التحريض فيما لو استجاب المحرض وارتكب الجريمة التي طلب إليه تنفيذها (5). 

ولأن التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة هو عبارة عن خلق فكرتها في ذهن المحرض، وتوجيه ارادته إلى إرتكابها، ودفعه إلى ذلك بوسائل التأثير التي نص عليها القانون في المادة /80/أ، فينبغي أن يكون الشخص الذي وجه إليه التحريض اهلا لتحمل المسؤولية الجنائية سيء النية حتى يعد فاعلا اصليا للجريمة التي جرى تحريضه على إرتكابها. أما إذا كان هذا الشخص عديم المسؤولية لانعدام الادراك أو التمييز ـ كالصغير والمجنون، أو كان حسن النية لعدم توافر القصد الجرمي لديه، فإن من شأن ذلك أن يؤدي إلى افلات المحرض من العقاب، ولا شك أن هذه النتيجة غير منطقية، وهي بذلك غير مقبوله وكان لا بد من وضع حل لعلاج مثل هذا الموقف، فظهرت نظرية الفاعل المعنوي التي تتوسع في مفهوم فاعل الجريمة، وتعتبر كل من سخر شخصا غير مسؤول جنائيا فاعلا اصليا للجريمة، وقد أخذ بهذا الحل كل من الفقه والقضاء في المانيا (6). إلا أن هذا الاتجاه لم يصادف قبولا لدى الفقه والقضاء في فرنسا، حيث ينادي هؤلاء بالابقاء على فكرة أن التحريض هونشاط ثانوي وتابع لنشاط الفاعل الاصلي مع العدول عن مبدأ التبعية المطلقة للشريك، وجعل هذه التبعية مقيدة فلا يشترط سوى أن يكون الفعل المحرض على إرتكابه غير مشروع، بغض النظر عن مدى مسؤولية الفاعل عنه، وبحيث يمكن معاقبة من حرض شخصا غير مسؤول أو حسن النية (7). 

وقد أثار موضوع الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة الكثير من الجدل والنقاش الفقهي، فمن مؤيد لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي ومن معارض لها كما أن التشريعات العقابية قد تباينت في مواقفها حيال هذا الموضوع، فهناك من التشريعات من ينص صراحة على الأخذ بهذه الفكرة وهناك من لم يأت على ذكر الفاعل المعنوي، وكأنما ترك الأمر للقضاء ليقول كلمته فيه وفقا للظروف والملابسات التي تحيط بإرتكاب الجريمة . 

ولم ينص المشرع الأردني صراحة على الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، وانما اقتصر على ذكر أن فاعل الجريمة هو من ابرز إلى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة أو ساهم مباشرة في تنفيذها(المادة/75 من قانون العقوبات)، مما يعطي لهذا الموضوع أهمية خاصة، لتوضيح معنى الفاعل المعنوي وبيان حكمه في القانون الأردني والمقارن مع عرض لموقف الفقه العربي والأجنبي من هذه الفئة من الجناة . 

وسوف تقسم دراستنا هذه إلى اربعة مباحث، حيث نخصص المبحث الأول منها لبيان مفهوم فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، وندرس في المبحث الثاني الاساس القانوني لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي ونبين في المبحث الثالث مجال تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، وفي المبحث الرابع سوف نستعرض فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في التشريع والفقه المقارن، ثم ننهي هذا البحث بخاتمة تبرز من خلالها اهم الافكار والنتائج المتعلقة بهذا الموضوع . 

المبحث الأول 
مفهوم فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة 

لبيان مفهوم الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، لا بد من التعريف به أولا (المطلب الأول) ثم تمييزه عن غيره من المساهمين في الجريمة(المطلب الثاني). 

المطلب الأول 
التعريف بالفاعل المعنوي للجريمة 

الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة (8) هو كل من دفع - بأية وسيلة – شخصا آخر على تنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة، إذا كان هذا الشخص غير مسؤول جزائيا عنها لاي سبب من الاسباب، وعليه فإن الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة هو كل من يسخر غيره في تنفيذها ويكون هذا الغير مجرد أداة في يده لكون المنفذ للجريمة حسن النية أو لكونه غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية، كالمجنون والصبي غير المميز (9). 

والفاعل المعنوي لا يرتكب الجريمة بيديه، أي انه لا ينفذ بنفسه العمل المادي المكون لهذه الجريمة، ولكنه يدفع بشخص آخر حسن النية أو غير ذي اهلية جزائية، إلى إرتكاب الجريمة وتحقيق العناصر المكونة لها (10). ومن الامثلة على ذلك، من يقوم بتسليم حقيقة ملابس اخفى بينها كمية من المواد المخدرة إلى شخص آخر حسن النية، لكي يقوم هذا الاخير بتوصيلها إلى شخص ثالث في مدينة آخرى، وكذلك من يسلم شخصا طعاما أو شرابا مسموما ويطلب منه أن يقدمه للمجني عليه فيفعل ذلك وهو يجهل وجود المادة السامة في الطعام أو الشراب، فتقع جريمة التسميم . 

ويلاحظ أن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة تقتصر على الحالة التي يكون فيها منفذ الجريمة حسن النية أو غير ذي اهلية جزائية، ويرى بعض الفقه أن هذا التعريف ضيق ومن شأن ذلك أن يصيب النظرية بالقصور، ولتجنب ذلك فإن اصحاب هذا الاتجاه يضعون تعريفا واسعا للفاعل المعنوي، بحيث يعتبر فاعلا معنويا للجريمة من حرض آخر على إرتكاب الجريمة إذا كان تحريضه قد بلغ في تأثيره إلى حد خلق فكرة الجريمة في ذهن المنفذ المادي، بحيث انه لولا هذا التحريض ما اقدم على إرتكابها، بغض النظر عن كونه حسن النية أو سيء النية (11)، وبغض النظر ايضا عن كون المنفذ المادي للجريمة غير ذي أهلية جزائية أو متمعا بها (12). بل أن المحرض لشخص حسن النية أو لغير ذي اهلية جزائية يعتبر فاعلا ماديا للجريمة وليس فاعلا معنويا لها طالما أن من نفذها كان مجرد أداة في يده، لان المشرع لا يفرق بين الادوات التي تستخدم في إرتكاب الجريمة فيستوي مثلا أن يتم إرتكاب جريمة القتل بإستعمال مادة سامة أو بتسخير شخص مجنون لإطلاق النار على المجني عليه، أو خنقه بيدي الفاعل، ففي كل هذه الفروض يكون الفاعل فاعلا حقيقيا وليس فاعلا معنويا، والمنفذ ليس سوى أداة في يده (13). ولا شك أن ما ذهب إليه اصحاب فكرة التعريف الموسع للفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، فيه مبالغة كبيرة لانها تشمل صورا هي ابعد ما تكون عن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، كما أن مثل هذا التعريف الموسع يلغي التفرقة بين الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة والمحرض على إرتكابها، ونحن نميل إلى الأخذ بما يذهب إليه اغلب الفقه من أن الفاعل المعنوي هو الذي ينفذ الجريمة بواسطة غيره الذي لم يكن سوى آله في يده وقد حركها للوصول إليه إلى مأربه (14)، فالفاعل المعنوي يستغل حسن النية لدى منفذ الفعل المادي للجريمة أو يستغل عدم ادراكه للامور، كأن يكون عديم الاهلية لصغر سِنّه أو لعلة في عقله، اذ ليس من المتصور تحريض مثل هؤلاء الاشخاص على ارتكاب الجريمة لذا فإن من يدفع أحدهم على تنفيذ الركن المادي للجريمة يكون فاعلا معنويا لها، وتطبيقا لذلك، فقد ذهبت محكمة النقص المصرية في حكم لها إلى انه إذا كانت الواقعة الثابتة بالحكم هي أن فتاة صغيرة لها ثماني سنوات من العمر، عثرت على محفظة نقود، فأخذها المتهم منها مقابل قرش واحد، فإن ذلك منه لا يعتبر اخفاء لشيء مسروق، بل يعد سرقة، إذ أن المتهم يعتبر انه هو الذي عثر على المحفظة وحبسها، بنية تملكها، والفتاة البريئة لم تكن إلا مجرد أداة في يده (15) . 

وقد يحدث أن يكون المنفذ المادي للجريمة هو المجني عليه نفسه، فالشخص الذي يغري طفلا على القيام بلمس سلك يسري فيه تيار كهربائي ذو ضغط عال وهو عالم بذلك، ويقصد قتل هذا الطفل، فيقوم هذا الاخير بلمس السلك ما يؤدي إلى أن يصعقة التيار، فإن هذا الشخص يعتبر فاعلا معنويا لجريمة القتل المقصود في نظر جانب من الفقه (16)، بينما يرى جانب آخر من الفقه أن من حرض المجني عليه على الإمساك بالسلك الكهربائي ذي الضغط العالي ليس فاعلا معنويا لجريمة القتل، وانما هو فاعل مادي لهذه الجريمة، وفقا لمعيار السببية، بالاضافة إلى صفة الاتجاه المباشر نحو تحقيق النتيجة غير المشروعة (17). ونحن نميل للأخذ بهذا الرأي واعتبار مثل هذا الشخص فاعلا ماديا للجريمة لا فاعلا معنويا لها، وذلك لقيامه بأفعال مقصودة أدت إلى نتيجة سعى اليها الفاعل وهي ازهاق روح المجني عليه . 

المطلب الثاني 
تمييز الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة عن غيره من الفاعلين والشركاء 

من خلال تعريفنا للفاعل المعنوي الذي ينفذ الجريمة بواسطة غيره، حين يدفع شخصا لا يمكن مساءلته جزائيا نحو إرتكابها، نجد أن مثل هذا الفاعل المعنوي يتميز عن الفاعل المادي للجريمة، وعن الفاعل مع غيره، وعن المحرض على إرتكابها . 

فالفاعل المادي للجريمة هو من يرتكب الجريمة وحده، أي أنه يأخذ على عاتقه القيام بتنفيذ مشروعه الاجرامي من خلال سلوك إرادي من جانبه، فيترتب على هذا السلوك نتيجة جرمية هي تلك التي أراد تحقيقها فاعل الجريمة، كما هو الحال حين يطعن الجاني غريمه بخنجر في صدره فيرديه قتيلا، والسارق الذي يستولي على مال الغير المنقول إخراجه من حوزته خلسة، فينشئ لنفسه أو لغيره حيازة جدية على هذا المال بقصد إخراجه من حوزته خلسة، فينشئ لنفسه أو لغيره حيازة جديدة على هذا المال بقصد تملكه (18)، أما الفاعل المعنوي، فإنه لا يحقق من الجريمة سوى ركنها المعنوي، بينما يقوم شخص آخر بتنفيذ الركن المادي فقط، أي أنه ليس لهذا الأخير سوى الدور المادي الذي نفذ من خلاله الجريمة دون أن يتوافر في حقه الركن المعنوي، لجهله بصفة عدم المشروعية التي تتصف بها الافعال التي اقترفها، فهو لا يسأل عن هذه الافعال ويلاحق الفاعل وحده كفاعل للجريمة (19) . 

واذا كان الركن المادي للجريمة يتكون من عدة افعال، فإن كل مرتكب لواحد من هذه الافعال يعد منفذا ماديا للجريمة، ويسأل عن هذه الجريمة تماما كما لو ارتكبها وحده طالما كان هناك اتفاق مسبق بين الشركاء على تحقيق النتيجة الجرمية، فوزعوا الادوار فيما بينهم لإبراز النتيجة الجرمية(التي ارادوها جميعا) إلى حيز الوجود. أما إذا اقتصر دور هؤلاء الفاعلين على اتيان الركن المادي ولم يكن لدى اي منهم اي قصد جرمي لكونهم غير مسؤولين جزائيا لصِغَرِِ السن أو لجنون أو بسبب كونهم حسني النية فإن الفاعل المعنوي الذي سخر هؤلاء واستخدمهم كأداة في يده لتنفيذ الجريمة هو الذي يسأل عنها كفاعل لها . 

وفي الصورة التي تقع فيها الجريمة بعدة أفعال من اشخاص متعددين، فإن من يرتكب منهم أحد هذه الأفعال بعد فاعلا للجريمة، كما لو اتفق شخصان على تزوير ايصال عمد احدهما إلى كتابة العبارة الواردة في صلبه، وقام الآخر بتقليد الامضاء الذي وقه به عليه، فكل منهما فاعلا اصليا لجريمة التزوير (20). ويلاحظ من هذا المثال أن هناك فارق واضح بين الفاعل المعنوي والفاعل مع غيره، فالفاعل المعنوي – كما اشرنا – انفا يستعين بشخص يسخره كأداة لتنفيذ جريمته، أما الفاعل مع غيره، فإنه يتعاون مع شخص له ارادته وله اهليته ومسؤوليته الجزائية، وكل فاعل للجريمة مع غيره هو ند لشريكه الفاعل الآخر، وهما صنوان في قيام كل منهما بجزء من الركن المادي، وفي تحمل المسؤولية ايضا. أما منفذ الجريمة حسن النية أو عديم الاهلية فمركزه دون مركز فاعلها المعنوي (21) . 

ويميز بعض الفقه بين الفاعل المعنوي والفاعل بالواسطة، ويرى انه وان كان هناك تشابه بينهما في أن كلا منهما يستخدم غيره في إرتكاب الجريمة، إلا أن بينهما فروق جوهرية هي أن الافعال التي يقوم بها الفاعل المعنوي تنحصر في التحريض، بينما هي تتسع بالنسبة للفاعل بالواسطة لكل صور الاشتراك الجرمي من اتفاق وتدخل وتحريض هذا بالاضافة إلى أن من يقع عليه التحريض لا بد وان يكون شخصا حسن النية أو غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية، وذلك على خلاف الفاعل بالواسطة الذي يدفع شخصا بالغا رشيدا لتنفيذ جريمته، ويقر اصحاب فكرة التمييز بين الفاعل المعنوي والفاعل بالواسطة انه كثيرا ما يحصل خلط بينهما، على الرغم من اوجه الاختلاف بينهما (22). ونحن لا نرى فروقا واضحة بين الفاعل المعنوي والفاعل بالواسطة بل أن بعض الفقه قد اطلق تسمية الفاعل بالواسطة على الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، ويرى هذا الراي بحق أن الفاعل بالواسطة هو من سخر شخصا غير مسؤول جنائيا لتنفيذ الجريمة، وتفرض الجريمة في هذه الحالة وجود فاعلين احدهما فاعل مادي قام بتنفيذ الجريمة دون أن تتوافر لديه المسؤولية الجزائية وثانيهما فاعل معنوي قام بتسخير الأول نحو القيام بهذا التنفيذ واستعمله كأداة لتحقيق هذا الغرض (23) . 

وفي حالة ما إذا استخدم شخص اسلوب الاكراه المادي لحمل آخر على تنفيذ الفعل المادي الذي تقوم به الجريمة، فلا مجال لتطبيق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، لان الفعل الجرمي لا ينسب للشخص المكره، وانما ينسب لمن مارس هذا الاكراه، فهو يعتبر فاعلا مباشرا للجريمة وليس فاعلا معنويا لها (24) ،وان كان بعض الفقه يرى بأن مدلول الفاعل المعنوي يتسع ليشمل كل الحالات التي ينعدم فيها حالة من يكره غيره ماديا على إرتكاب الجريمة (25) . 

ويختلف الفاعل المعنوي عن المحرض على إرتكاب الجريمة، فالتحريض هو خلق فكرة الجريمة لدى المحرض وتوجيه ارادته وشعوره اليها، ودفعه بوسائل معينة إلى إرتكابها (26) . 

ويجب أن يكون من وجه إليه التحريض اهلا لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية وسيء النية، اما الفاعل المعنوي فإنه يستخدم من هو عديم الاهلية لانعدام الادراك أو التمييز لديه أو لكونه حسن النية (27)، وتعود إليه وحده منفعة الجريمة، ولا يكون الفاعل المادي سوى الة في يده، وهو من اقبح المجرمين لأنه يدفع إلى الشر اشخاصا غير مسؤولين ويتوارى عن الانظار (28) . 

كما يتميز الفاعل المعنوي عن المتدخل بالجريمة، فالمتدخل الذي يساعد الفاعل الاصلي يسأل عن تدخله أن توافر لديه القصد الجرمي أو نية تحقيق النتيجة كأن يقدم للفاعل الاصلي سلاحا أو اي ادوات آخرى يستعملها في إرتكاب جريمته، أو يقدم له ارشادات تخدم في وقوع هذه الجريمة أو يتواجد في مكان إرتكاب الجريمة لتقوية تصميم الفاعلين على إرتكابها، وعلى ذلك، فإن المتدخل يساعد الفاعل الاصلي، وكل منهما لديه قصد جرمي من اجل تحقيق الجريمة، اما الفاعل المعنوي، فإنه يستخدم شخصا حسن النية أو غير مسؤول جزائيا من اجل أن يقوم هذا الأخير بتنفيذ الجريمة، فالفاعل المعنوي يستمد اجرامه من ذاته ومن السلوك الذي اقدم عليه بينما يستمد المتدخل اجرامه من الغير وهو الفاعل الاصلي للجريمة، وهذا يفترض ابتداء وجود فعل اصلي(جريمة) معاقب عليها، وبدون إرتكاب الفاعل الاصلي لجريمته، فانه لا يتصور وجود المتدخل .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الثاني 
الاساس القانوني لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة 

ظهرت فكرة الفاعل المعنوي على يد الفقهاء الالمان، وذلك من اجل مواجهة موقف كان يمكن للمحرض من خلاله أن ينجو من العقاب إذا اثبت أن منفذ الجريمة لم يكن لديه قصد جرمي عند إرتكابه لها، أو كان غير ذي اهلية جزائية كالصغير غير المميز والمجنون (29) . 

وعلى ذلك، فإن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي قد قامت اساسا من اجل ايجاد مبرر لاعتبار المحرض فاعلا اصليا للجريمة، حين يدفع شخصا غير مسؤول جزائيا إلى إرتكابها (30). وقد اطلق على الفاعل المعنوي اصطلاح الفاعل غير المباشر أو الفاعل بالواسطة وهكذا نجد أن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي قد نشأت من اجل سد النقص الذي ظهر نتيجة تبني الفقه لاتجاه يأخذ بمذهب التبعية المطلقة للاشتراك الجرمي، فإذا كانت معاقبة الشريك تتوقف على وقوع جريمة من الفاعل الاصلي، بحيث تقوم مسؤوليته عنها بتوافر الركن المادي والركن المعنوي والمسؤولية الجزائية لديه، فإن تخلف الركن المعنوي لدى الفاعل أو عدم مسؤوليته جزائيا، سوف يترتب عليه عدم معاقبة الشريك في إرتكاب هذه الجريمة (31). ومن هنا، فقد لجأ الفقه إلى فكرة الفاعل المعنوي حتى يمكن معاقبة من دفع انسانا عديم المسؤولية أو حسن النية على إرتكاب الجريمة، واعتباره فاعلا اصليا فيها . 

وقد كان القانون الالماني يأخذ بمذهب التبعية المطلقة التي تشترط لمساءلة الشريك عن فعل الفاعل أن يكون هذا الاخير مسؤولا جزائيا، مما دفع الفقه في المانيا إلى المنأداة بنظرية الفاعل بالواسطة – وهو الفاعل المعنوي – و أثرّ ذلك عدل المشرع الالماني عن نظرية التبعية المطلقة في مايو 1942 وأخذ بنظرية التبعية النسبية والتي من مقتضاها أن يسأل الشريك عن الجريمة ولو كان الفاعل المادي لها غير مسؤول عنها لسبب يتعلق به (32) . 

ومما يؤيد فكرة الأخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي هو أن القانون يسوي بين الوسائل التي يستخدمها الجاني في إرتكاب جريمته، فقد يستخدم يديه أو أحد اعضاء جسمة لتحقيق ماديات الجريمة، كما قد يستخدم أداة منفصلة عن جسمه ليتمكن من تنفيذ جريمته، كمن يدفع بعربة ثقيلة باتجاه المجني عليه لتصطدم به وتقضي عليه، أو من يحرش كلما مدربا ليهجم على شخص فيؤذيه .كمن يدفع بعربة ثقيلة باتجاه المجني عليه لتصطدم به وتقضي عليه، أو من يحرش كلبا مدربا ليهجم على شخص فيؤذيه، ومعنى هذا أن القانون لا يفرق بين الادوات التي يستخدمها الجاني في إرتكاب جريمته، فقد تكون الأداة جمادا أو حيوانا مدربا، كما قد تكون انسان حسن النية أو انسانا غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية، وعلى ذلك، فإن من المتصور قانونا قيام الجريمة إذا ما استعان الجاني بأي أداة لتنفيذها، ولا فرق بين الادوات المستعملة في هذه الجريمة، بل يمكن اعتبار الانسان الذي لا إرادة له مجرد أداة في يد فاعل الجريمة حين يوجه مثل هذا الانسان إلى تنفيذ جريمته. (33) 

كذلك، فإن مما يدعم فكرة الأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجرمية هو أن هذا الفاعل لا يمكن اعتباره مجرد محرض على إرتكاب الجريمة، بل هو فاعل اصلي لها، لان الشخص الذي سخره لتنفيذ الجريمة هو مجر الة في يده، وهو غير مسؤول جزائيا، والتحريض لا يوجه إلا إلى شخص اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية، وعلى علم بما يطلب إليه من عمل، وعلى علم ايضا بالنتيجة الجرمية التي ستترتب على هذا العمل (34). وبناء على ذلك فإن التحريض الذي يوجه إلى الفاعل المادي الحسن النية أو عديم الاهلية لن يكون ذا جدوى في خلق التصميم الاجرامي لديه أو في زرع فكرة الجريمة في وجدانه لأنه لا يمكنه ادراك ما يطلب منه(35) . 

وقد ساعد على ظهور فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة ما ذهبت إليه النظرية الشخصية في المساهمة الجنائية من أن معيار التمييز بين الفاعل والشريك يقوم على اساس توافر نية الفاعل التي يفترض أن تنصرف ارادته للسيطرة على المشروع الاجرامي (36)، فمن توافرت لديه هذه النية يكون هو فاعل الجريمة ايا كان نوع الفعل الذي صدر عنه، وعليه، فإن الشخص كامل الاهلية الذي يتوافر لديه القصد الجرمي، تكون إرادة السيطرة على المشرع الاجرامي متحققة لدية حين يدفع شخصا عديم الاهلية أو حسن النية إلى إرتكاب الجريمة، ومثل هذه الإرادة لا يمكن القول لا يمكن القول بتوافرها لدى هذا الاخير (37) . 

المبحث الثالث 
مجال تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة 

تطبق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي على من يحمل شخصا عديم التمييز على إرتكاب الجريمة، كما هو الحال حين يدفع شخص طفلا غير مميز أو مجنونا إلى اشغال حريق، إذ في مثل هذه الحالة يكون الفاعل المادي بمثابة أداة في يد الفاعل المعنوي الذي يلعب دورا ايجابيا واضحا في تحقيق الجريمة، مما يجعله مستحقا لان تنسب إليه الجريمة، ولأن يعاقب كما لو كان قد باشر ركنها المادي بنفسه (38) ،كما تطبق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي – وعلى نفس الاساس – حين يكون منفذ الجريمة حسن النية (39)، أي لا قصد جرمي لديه كمن يسلم شخصا حقيبة تحتوي على مواد مخدرة على أنها حقيبة ملابس لينقلها معه ويوصلها إلى أحد اقاربه، فيأخذها منه دون أن يدري حقيقة ما تحوية هذه الحقيبة، وحالة من يعطي آخر سُماً زعافا ليقدمه إلى شخص ثالث على انه دواء، وكذلك حالة من يضع السم في حلوى ويوصلها إلى المجني عليه بواسطة شخص حسن النية فيعتبر واضع السم فاعلا لجريمة القتل بالسم (40). 

وقد توسع الفقه الحديث في مجال تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي ليشمل كل الحالات التي تنعدم فيها إرادة منفذ الجريمة، كحالة من يكره غيره على إرتكاب الجريمة، ومثال على ذلك الرئيس الذي يأمر مرؤسه بالقيام بعمل يعتبر جريمة دون أن يكون هذا المرؤوس عالما بعدم مشروعية ما يقوم به، وكذلك حالة من يستعمل الاكراه المادي على شخص آخر لتنفيذ جريمته، كمن يمسك بيد هذا الشخص ويقوم بوضع بصمة اصبع جبرا أو اكراها على محرر مزور، ففي مثل هذه الاحوال يكون المنفذ المادي للجريمة قد ارتكب الفعل المكون لها تحت ضغط أو اكراه مادي، ويعتبر الشخص الذي صدر عنه مثل هذه الاكراه هو الفاعل للجريمة، اما الشخص المكره فإن ارادته كانت منعدمة، مما لا يمكن معه مساءلته لان الفعل الذي اتاه لا يعتبر عملا بالمعنى القانوني لهذه الكلمة، بل يعد الفعل قد صدر عمن مارس هذا الاكراه . 

كما يمكن تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي في حالة الجرائم التي تستلزم صفة خاصة في الفاعل، وهذه الجرائم هي التي لا يمكن أن يرتكبها سوى أشخاص لديهم المقدرة على اتيان الافعال المكونة للركن المادي لها بشكل مباشر، فيصيبون بأفعالهم المصلحة محل الحماية القانونية (41)، فإذا كان هناك شخص لا يتمتع بالصفة الخاصة التي يتطلبها القانون فاستعاض عن عدم قدرته هذه باستخدام منفذ لديه هذه الصفة، فإنه يعتبر فاعلا معنويا للجريمة أن كان المنفذ المادي لها حسن النية (42). ومن الأمثلة على الجرائم التي تستلزم صفة خاصة في الفاعل، كصفة الجندية في الجرائم العسكرية، وصفة الموظف في الجرائم التي تخل بواجبات الوظيفة وصفة الذكورة في جريمة الاغتصاب، وعليه فإنه يمكن اعتبار المرأة فاعلا معنويا في جريمة الاغتصاب، وذلك من منطلق أن صفة الذكورة ليست قرينة غير قابلة لاثبات العكس، فقد يكون الشخص الذكر غير قادر على إرتكاب الاغتصاب لكونه عنينا مثلا، إلا أن مثل هذا الشخص يصلح لأن يكون فاعلا معنويا لهذه الجريمة أن قام هو بدفع مجنون على إرتكابها، إذ يكفي أن تتوافر الصفة الخاصة في شخص منفذ الجريمة، فيكفي أن يكون المنفذ ذكرا وان يكون من دفع هذا الشخص إلى إرتكاب الاغتصاب هو انثى، لأن دور الفاعل المعنوي ينحصر في نطاق التفكير والتدبير والتشجيع والدفع إلى إرتكاب هذه الجريمة (43). وتكون مثل هذه المرأة قد جعلت من منفذ الاغتصاب أداة بشرية في يديها Instrument humain interntionl فتعتبر بذلك فاعلا بالواسطة اي فاعلا معنويا لهذه الجريمة (44) . 
ويرى جانب من الفقه في الاردن أن المراة التي تسخر مجنونا لاغتصاب أمرأة آخرى تكون مرتكبة لجناية هتك العرض. إذ لا يمكن مساءلة هذه المرأة عن جريمة الاغتصاب، لأن جريمة الاغتصاب تستلزم أن يكون الفاعل فيها ذكرا، اما هتك العرض فيمكن أن يكون فاعلها ذكرا كما يمكن أن يكون انثى (45). ونحن لا نؤيد هذا الرأي على اطلاقه، فإذا كان ما قامت به المرأة يشكل جزءا من الافعال المكونة لجريمة الاغتصاب فإنه يمكن مساءلتها عن هذه الجريمة بصفتها شريكا اصليا اي بصفتها فاعلا اصليا للجريمة، أن كان ما قامت به من افعال مقصودة أدى إلى أن يتمكن الشخص المجنون من اتيان فعل الاغتصاب، كأن تقوم بإمساك المجني عليها وشل مقاومتها حتى يتمكن عديم المسؤولية من اغتصاب هذه الانثى . 

ولا شك أن الصفة الخاصة التي يستلزمها إرتكاب بعض الجرائم، مثل صفة العسكرية أو الجندية، تثير صعوبة عند تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، ومثال ذلك أن يقوم شخص مدني لا يحمل الصفة العسكرية بتسخير شخص عسكري حسن النية، كمنفذ مادي لجريمته، بأن يضع في امتعته لدى خروجه من المعسكر مالا أو متاعا يخص المؤسسة العسكرية، مما يشكل جريمة السرقة المنصوص عليها في المادة /26 من قانون العقوبات العسكري الأردني، وبعد الخروج من المعسكر، يأخذ الفاعل المعنوي(وهو شخص مدني) هذا المال أو المتاع من المنفذ المادي للجريمة الذي لا يدري عن الأمر شيئا، حسن النية (83). ومع تقديرنا لهذا الرأي، فإننا نرى أن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي لا يجب أن ينظر إليها من زاوية التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة، بل من منطلق تعريف فاعل ففي هذه الحالة يسال الفاعل المعنوي عن الجريمة، إذ لا يوجد ما يمنع من معاقبته عنها (46)، وفي هذه الحالة، فإنه سوف يحاكم أمام المحاكم المدنية وليس امام المحكمة العسكرية، لان هذه المحاكم انما انشئت لمحاكمة أفراد الجيش، وهم المستخدمون في المؤسسة العسكرية وفق شروط الاستخدام القانونية، دون غيرهم من افراد الناس، ويلجأ في تحديد الافعال الجرمية التي ارتكبها الفاعل المعنوي ووضع التكييف القانوني لها إلى قواعد قانون العقوبات رقم 16 لسِنّه 1960، فإن كانت تشكل فعل السرقة سئل عنها، على اساس انها القدر المتيقن من الافعال الجرمية التي اتاها الفاعل المعنوي بتسخيره لمنفذ حسن النية . 

ونحن نذهب إلى ما يذهب إليه الفقه بأنه ليس هناك ما يمنع من توافر صفة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في الحالات التي تمتنع فيها مسؤولية الفاعل المادي لوجود سبب من اسباب التبرير أو لتوافر حالة من حالات الضرورة شريطة أن يكون للفاعل المعنوي دورا حاسما في تنفيذ الجريمة، كما لو حرش احدهم مجنونا لقتل شخص آخر رغبة منه في التخلص من هذا المجنون، فيهجم المجنون على هذا الشخص بسكين، فيضطر المعتدى عليه إلى قتل المجنون دفاعا عن نفسه ولكي يتفادى الخطر الذي أحاط به، ويجب حتى يعتبر الشخص فاعلا معنويا، أن لا يكون الفاعل المادي للجريمة قد تصرف بإرادته المستقلة (47)، وإنما كان أداة في يد من حرضه . 

وإذا وقف فعل المنفذ المادي عند حد الشروع، فإن الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة يسأل عن الشروع بإرتكابها، وهذا أمر يقتضيه المنطق القانوني، لان المنفذ المادي كان أداة في يد الفاعل المعنوي اذ طالما بقي نشاط هذا المنفذ بعيدا عن اتمام وانجاز الجريمة اي وقف عند حد الشروع، فيسأل الفاعل المعنوي عن الشروع فقط (48) . 

أما إذا لم يصل ما قام به منفذ الجريمة إلى درجة الشروع، فإن الفاعل المعنوي لا يعاقب، لان الجريمة لم تدخل بعد في نطاق البدء بالتنفيذ، ولا شك أن تقدير قيام الشروع يتم بالنظر لما أتاه المنفذ المادي من أفعال، وليس بالنظر لما قام به الفاعل المعنوي (49) . 

ويثور تساؤل حول مدى قيام مسؤولية الفاعل المعنوي في الحالة التي يكون فيها المنفذ المادي للجريمة لا يستطيع إدراك حقيقة الصفة الإجرامية للفعل في الوقت الذي لم تتجه فيه إرادة المحرض إلى تحقيق النتجية الجرمية، وان اتجهت ارادته إلى تحقيق الفعل فقط وهو ما يسمى بالجرائم غير المقصودة، كمن يحرض شخصا غير ذي اهلية على القيام بفعل ينجم عنه اصابة أو قتل شخص ثالث، ومثال على ذلك من يعطي لطفل بندقية ويدفعه لإطلاق عيار ناري منها ليدربه على الرماية، فينطلق المقذوف ويصيب أحد المارة بالقرب من المكان، ففي هذا المثال تكون إرادة المحرض قد اتجهت إلى تحقيق الفعل دون تحقيق النتيجة، فهل يمكن اعتباره فاعلا معنويا في هذه الجريمة غير المقصودة، والجواب على هذا التساؤل، هو انه لا يمكن التسليم بقيام نظرية الفاعل المعنوي في الجرائم غير المقصودة، لان جميع صور الاشتراك في هذا النوع من الجرائم تعتبر من قبيل الاشتراك الاصلي، ويعتبر فاعلا للجريمة، وهذا يجعل من المحرض لغير ذي اهلية جزائية أو لحسن النية فاعلا اصليا في الجريمة غير المقصودة، ولا يكون هناك داع للجوء لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي (50)، وان كان جانب من الفقه يرى انه لا فرق بين الجرائم العمدية والجرائم غير العمدية في مجال تطبيق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، اذ من المتصور إلا يتوافر القصد لدى الفاعل المعنوي، وانما ينسب إليه خطأ غير عمدي (51) . 


ولا يمكن تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي على الجرائم التي ترتكب بالامتناع، لان مثل هذه الجرائم تقوم بسلوك سلبي يتمثل بالامتناع عن القيام بالالتزام الذي فرضه القانون على المنفذ حسن النية، وهذا مما لا يمكن الركون إليه أو تعليله بأن المنفذ كان خاضعا لاستغلال الفاعل المعنوي أو كان واقعا تحت تأثيره، فامتنع عن القيام بما كان يتوجب عليه القيام به نتيجة تحريض من شخص آخر، لذا، فإن من حرضه على الامتناع لا يعد فاعلا معنويا للجريمة، بل انه ليس هناك اي جريمة اصلا، لان المنفذ الذي امتنع بحسن نية عن القيام بما يتوجب عليه القيام به، لا يعد مرتكبا لجريمة، اذ لا يمكن أن تكون هناك جريمة امتناع يكون المنفذ المادي لها غير مسؤول جزائيا (52) . 

كما قد يتخذ نشاط الفاعل المعنوي صورة المساعدة التي يقدمها للمنفذ المادي للجريمة، ومثال على ذلك أن يقوم شخص بإعاقة شخص آخر عن الهرب من امام مجنون خطر ليتمكن هذا المجنون من قتله، فإن مثل هذا الشخص يعتبر فاعلا معنويا للجريمة، لانه لولا ما قام به، لما امكن أن تقع هذه الجريمة (53) . 

المبحث الرابع 
الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في التشريع والفقه المقارن 

مع أن فكرة الفاعل المعنوي قد نشأت عن طريق الفقه، وبالذات الفقه الالماني، إلا أن هذه النظرية قد طبقت في الكثير من التشريعات العربية والأجنبية، كما أن لها تطبيقات متعددة في الفقه والقضاء العربي والأجنبي . 

المطلب الأول 
نظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في القانون المقارن 

أخذت بعض التشريعات العربية بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي ونصت على ذلك في قوانينها ومن هذه التشريعات، قانون العقوبات الجزائري، حيث نصت المادة /45 منه على أن من يحمل شخصا لا يخضع للعقوبة بسبب وضعه أو صفته الشخصية على إرتكاب جريمة يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لها (54). كما نصت المادة /47/3 من قانون الجزاء الكويتي على أن من يقوم بتحريض غيره على إرتكاب الجريمة، يعتبر فاعلا لها إذا كان من وجه إليه هذا التحريض على غير اهل للمسؤولية الجنائية أو كان شخصا حسن النية، على أن تقع الجريمة بناء على هذا التحريض (55)، ونصت المادة /47/3 من قانون العقوبات العراقي على انه يعد فاعلا للجريمة من دفع بأية وسيلة شخصا على تنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة، إذا كان هذا الشخص غير مسؤول جزائيا عنها لاي سبب (56). كما تعرض قانون العقوبات المغربي في المادة 131 منه لمسؤولية الفاعل المعنوي بالنص على انه من حمل شخصا غير معاقب بسبب ظروفه أو صفته الشخصية على إرتكاب جرمية فإنه يعاقب بعقوبة الجريمة التي ارتكبها هذا الشخص (57). ونصت المادة /44/ ثالثا من قانون العقوبات لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة على أن يكون الشريك مباشرا في الجريمة، إذا سخر غيره بأية وسيلة لتنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة وكان هذا الشخص الأخير غير مسؤول عنها جنائيا لأي سبب. أ/ا قانون العقوبات البحريني، فقد نصت المادة /43 منه على أنه يعد فاعلا بالواسطة من يحمل على إرتكاب الجريمة منفذا غير مسؤول(58) . 

وهناك من التشريعات العربية من لم ينص على فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، مثل قانون العقوبات المصري والسوري واللبناني، وازاء هذا الوضع فإنه يتعين الرجوع إلى المبادئ العامة في القانون لاستظهار ما إذا كان من الممكن تطبيق فكرة الفاعل المعنوي بالنسبة لهذه القوانين، وإذا ما نظرنا إلى نصوص هذه القوانين نظرة فاحصة نجد أن المادة /40 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد اعتبرت التحريض وسيلة من وسائل المساهمة الجنائية، ولم تقيد هذا التحريض بشرط أن يكون منفذ الجريمة أهلا لتحمل المسؤولية الجنائية أو أن يتوافر لديه القصد الجنائي، وحيث أن نشاط الفاعل المعنوي هو في حد ذاته تحريض على إرتكاب جريمة، فإنه يعتبر والحالة هذه شريك في هذه الجريمة، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن نص المادة /42 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد نصت على انه إذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لسبب من اسباب الاباحة أو لعدم وجود القصد الجنائي أو لأحوال آخرى خاصة به، وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الشريك بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها قانونا (59) . 

أما في التشريع السوري وكذلك اللبناني، فيلاحظ أن المادة /211 من قانون العقوبات السوري والمادة/212 من قانون العقوبات اللبناني قد عرفتا فاعل الجريمة بأنه من ابرز إلى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة، وهذا التعريف قد تضمنته المادة /75 من قانون العقوبات الأردني، ولا شك أن هذا التعريف يتسع لمن يرتكب الجرمية مستعينا بأعضاء جسمه، وكذلك فإنه يتسع لمن يقوم بإرتكابها عن طريق أداة، سواء كانت هذه الأداة جمادا أو حيوانا أو انسانا غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية الجزائية أو حسن النية فالمشرع في كل من سوريا ولبنان والاردن لم يحدد الوسيلة التي يمكن أن يلجأ اليها الفاعل في تنفيذ جريمته . 
وفيما يتعلق بالتشريعات الأجنبية، فنحن نجد أن بعض هذه التشريعات قد تضمنت اقرارا صريحا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي مثل قانون العقوبات الألماني، حيث نصت المادة /25/2 منه على أن يعاقب كفاعل كل من ارتكب الفعل الإجرامي بنفسه أو عن طريق شخص آخر، وتعني حالة إرتكاب الفعل الاجرامي عن شخص آخر إرتكاب مثل هذا الفعل بطريقة غير مباشرة، فيكون فاعل الجريمة هو الفاعل غير المباشر لها حيث سخر شخصا آخر لإرتكابها، وهو ما يعرف بالفاعل المعنوي للجريمة(60) . 

ومن بين التشريعات الأجنبية التي تقر بوجود فكرة الفاعل المعنوي التشريع الانجليزي، الذي يقضي بأن الجريمة يمكن أن ترتكب مباشرة، كما يمكن أن تنفذ عن طريق شخص حسن النية وهو ما يطلق عليه تعبير " وكيل برئ Innocent Agent " ويعتبر كل من يحرض شخصا غير ذي اهلية جزائية أو حسن النية على إرتكاب جريمة فاعلا من الدرجة الأولى لهذه الجريمة، ويعامل على اساس انه " فاعل رئيس Principal Offender" وليس مجرد شريك، لأنه ليس هناك فاعل آخر يعاونه على إرتكابها حتى نعتبره فاعلا من الدرجة الثانية (61) . 

أما قانون العقوبات الايطالي، فإنه لا يفرق بين الفاعلين والشركاء في الجريمة، وإنما يصفهم بأنهم مساهمين فيها وتطبق على كل منهم عقوبة الجريمة التي ساهموا في إرتكابها، وقد نصت المادة /111 من قانون العقوبات الايطالي على الوضع الذي تقوم به حالة الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، واعتبرت هذه الحالة سببا لتشديد العقاب، إذ ورد في منطوق هذه المادة أن من دفع إلى إرتكاب الجريمة شخصا غير مسؤول أو غير معاقب بسبب شرط أو صفة شخصية، يسأل عن الجريمة المرتكبة وتشدد عقوبته ويتضح من هذا النص أن عدم مسؤولية أو عدم العقاب بالنسبة للمنفذ المادي للجريمة، لا ينفي عدم مشروعية الفعل المكون لهذه الجريمة (26) . 

وبالنسبة للمشرع الفرنسي، فإنه وبالرجوع لنص المادة (6 – 121) والمادة (7 -121) من قانون العقوبات الجديد (63)، نجد أن هاتين المادتين تحددان وسائل الاشتراك وعقوبة الشريك في إرتكاب الجريمة، ولا فرق عند تطبيق المادتين المشار اليها بين حالة ما إذا كان من نفذ الجريمة اهلا للمسؤولية الجنائية أو غير اهل لها، كما انه لا فرق بين ما إذا كان القصد الجنائي متوافرا لديه ام كان غير متوافر، فمن يحرض شخصا عديم الاهلية أو حسن النية على إرتكاب جريمة أو يساعده في ذلك، فهو شريك في هذه الجريمة، كما أن هناك بعض النصوص الآخرى في قانون العقوبات الفرنسي التي تقرر مبدأ المساواة بين من يرتكب الجريمة بنفسه ومن يرتكبها بواسطة يغره، ويطلق بعض الفقهاء على من يرتكب الجريمة بواسطة غير تعبير الفاعل المعنوي Auteur intellectual وهو يسأل كالفاعل المباشر تماما على الرغم من أن دوره لا يتعدى مجرد التحريض على إرتكاب الجريمة (64). ومثال على ذلك، فإن المادة (6 -441) من قانون العقوبات الفرنسي الجديد تعاقب من يحمل موظفا عموميا على تسليمه وثيقة رسمية بإستعماله لاساليب احتيالية بالحبس لمدة سنتين وبغرامة 200 ألف فرنك (65) .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المطلب الثاني 
نظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة في الفقه المقارن 

اشرنا فيما سبق إلى أن الفقهاء الألمان كانوا هم أول من وضع فكرة الفاعل المعنوي في العصر الحديث، وقد اطلقوا عليها تسمية نظرية الفاعل غير المباشر (66). ويسلم القضاء في ألمانيا بهذه النظرية وبالنتائج المترتبة عليها، لأنها وضعت لعلاج موقف كان يمكن فيه للفاعل الحقيقي للجريمة أن يفلت من العقاب وذلك في الحالات التي يكون فيها المنفذ المادي للجريمة حسن النية، أو حين يكون هذا المنفذ غير ذي اهلية جزائية (67)، وقد قام الفقهاء الألمان بتحديد الحالات التي تحل فيها مسؤولية المحرض – باعتباره فاعلا للجريمة – محل مسؤولية المنفذ لهذه الجريمة (68). والذي يجمع بين هذه الحالات هو كون نطاق المسؤولية الجزائية وحصر مثل هذه المسؤولية لدى من حرض منفذ الجريمة وسخره لاقتراف الفعل المكون للركن المادي لها، وذلك لتوافر النية الجرمية لدى هذا المحرض ولتوافر إرادة السيطرة على المشرع الاجرامي الذي قام شخص غيره بتنفيذه (69). ومن الحالات التي تطبق فيها نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، قيام شخص بوضع سكين في يد شخص مجنون ليقتل بها شخصاً آخر، كما يعد فاعلا معنويا المحرض الذي يضلل شخصا حسن النية، ويدفعه لإعطاء مريض مادة سامة " زرنيخ" بدلا من الدواء (70). 

وكما يعترف القانون الانجليزي بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فإن الفقه والقضاء الانجليزي يقر هذه النظرية ويأخذ بها، ويعتبر الفاعل المعنوي فاعلا اصليا للجريمة والشرط الاساسي للأخذ بفكرة الفاعل هو أن يجهل منفذ الجريمة الصفة الاجرامية لفعله (71) . 

واذا كان المشرع الإيطالي حين اقر نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لم يستعمل لفظة الفاعل، إلا أن تشديده لعقوبة من دفع إلى الجريمة شخصا غير مسؤول أو غير معاقب، يعني أن هذا المشرع يعتبر أن هذا المحرض هو صاحب السيطرة على المشروع الاجرامي عندما سخر غيره لتنفيذه، وهو المسؤول بالتالي عن الجريمة المرتكبة . 

اما الفقه الفرنسي، فإن موقفه من نظرية الفاعل المعنوي قد تبلور في ضوء ما ذهب إليه القضاء في بعض احكامه في هذا الصدد. وبالرغم من أن المشرع الفرنسي قد حدد حالات الاشتراك، وجعلها قاصرة على التحريض والمساعدة لكي يضمن عدم توسع القضاء في تعريف الفاعل، إلا أن هذا القضاء لم يلتزم دائما بهذا المعيار، فقضى باعتبار بعض المساهمين في الجريمة فاعلين لها، بالرغم من أن ما بذلوه من نشاط لا يتجاوز حدود الاشتراك، ووقع عليهم العقاب بصفتهم فاعلين، وتطبيقا لذلك فقد قضي باعتبار من استغل خطأ شخص آخر في معرفة المالك الحقيقي للاشياء، فاعلا اصليا لجريمة السرقة كما قضي بأنه يعتبر فاعلا اصليا لجريمة السرقة من يستولي على مال ضائع عثر عليه شخص آخر لم يكن سوى أداة في يد المتهم حصل عن طريقها على الشيء الضائع (73) . 

والواقع أن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لم تجد قبولا لدى الفقهاء الفرنسيين، لان من يحرض على إرتكاب الجريمة يكون شريكا فيها، ولو كان من وجه إليه التحريض عديم الأهلية أو حسن النية، ولكن هذا لم يمنع جانبا من الفقه الفرنسي من القول بأن أحكام القضاء حول الفاعل المعنوي تعتبر تطبيقا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي وذلك في الحالة التي يكون فيها المنفذ المادي للجريمة ليس سوى أداة في يد المحرض(74) . 

وفي مصر، فإن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي قد اثارت جدلا في الفقه، ويرى فريق من الشراح أن المشرع المصري لم يَعرف هذه النظرية لانها تتعارض مع الكثير من احكام قانون العقوبات، بينما يذهب فريق آخر من الشراح إلى القول بأن نظرية الفاعل المعنوي لا تتعارض مع قانون العقوبات تتعارض مع قانون العقوبات، بل أن هذا القانون قد عرف النظرية وطبقها في بعض النصوص التي يعتبر فيها المحرض فاعلا لان مرتكب الفعل أو الافعال المكونة للجريمة لم يكن إلا الة في يد هذا المحرض استعملها لبلوغ هدفه. وعليه، فإن هذا الفريق من الشراح يرى بأن المشرع المصري قد ساير فكرة الفاعل المعنوي في بعض الاحوال الاستثنائية، وذلك بالنظر لما قدره المشرع من أن سلوك المحرض والدور الذي لعبه في الجريمة على جانب كبير من الخطورة فساوى بصريح النص احيانا بين ما إذا ارتكب الجاني الجريمة بنفسه وما إذا اقتصر دوره فيها على مجرد التحريض (75). ومن الامثلة على ذلك ما ورد في المادة/ 126 من قانون العقوبات المصري التي تعاقب كل موظف أو مستخدم عمومي أمر بتعذيب منهم أو فعل ذلك بنفسه لحمله على الاعتراف، والمادة /206 من القانون نفسه التي تعاقب من يقلد أو يزور اشياء معينة بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره، كما أن المادة /288 من قانون العقوبات المصري تنص على أن كل من خطف بالتحايل أو بالاكراه طفلا لم يبلغ سنه ست عشرة سِنّه كاملة بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره يعاقب بالسجن، فإن كان المخطوف انثى يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة، ويلاحظ بالنسبة للمواد الانف ذكرها أن المشرع قد اعتبر المحرض في حكم الفاعل الاصلي، وقد قررت محكمة النقض المصرية في حكم لها أن المحكمة ليست في حاجة إلى بحث طريقة الاشتراك في جريمة الخطف، لأن القانون سوى بين الفاعل الاصلي والشريك في هذه الجريمة، واعتبر مرتكبها فاعلا اصليا سواء ارتكبها بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره (76) . 

ولا يقر الفقه المصري في غالبيته العظمى على الأخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي(77)، وهو يذهب إلى القول بأن هذه النظرية لا ينطبق على نصوص قانون العقوبات المصري المعمول به، ولا يجوز الاستدلال بالامثلة التي ورد ذكرها انفا في المواد /126، 206، 288، على أن المشرع المصري يعترف بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة، إذ أن الصور التي سبق استعراضها لا علاقة لها بصورة الفاعل المعنوي، فهذه الصورة تفترض أن المنفذ غير مسؤول جزائيا بينما في الحالات التي ترتكب فيها الجريمة بنفس الشخص أو بواسطة غيره، يكون هذا الغير مسؤولا جنائيا عن الافعال التي قام بإرتكابها، فالفرض هنا أن الوسيط مسؤولا ومن حرضه على الجريمة هو شريك له وجد المشرع في عمله خطوره مساوية لخطورة الفاعل فاعتبره فاعلا على خلاف القواعد العامة (78). ثم أن المادة /39 من قانون العقوبات المصري تستلزم قيام الفاعل بعمل مادي الأمر الذي لا يصدق على الفاعل المعنوي، كما أن صفة الشريك لا تتغير إذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لأحوال خاصة به، فهو– أي الشريك – لا ينقلب إلى فاعل (79) . 

ويضيف بعض الفقه إلى حجج القائلين بعدم انطباق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي في القانون المصري حججا آخرى اهمها انتفاء الفائدة وعدم وجود ضرورة قانونية لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي " الفاعل بالواسطة " لأن المشرع المصري قد تدارك النقص الذي شاب القانون الالماني عندما أخذ بنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فالمادة /42 من قانون العقوبات المصري قد فرضت مسؤولية الشريك جنائيا حتى ولو كان الفاعل غير مسؤول عن الجريمة، كما يسوق اصحاب هذا الراي حجة آخرى مفادها أن الانسان لا يصلح أن يكون مجرد أداة لإرتكاب الجريمة إلا إذا استخدمه الجاني كأداة في يده، كمن يدفع شخصا نحو آخر فيسقط عليه ويُحدث به عدة اصابات، فإنه يعتبر فاعلا اصليا في جنحة الايذاء المقصود، وفي هذا المثال لم يكن للشخص المستعمل في إرتكاب الجريمة أي دور فيها، فكان شأنه في ذلك شأن غيره من الوسائل، اما المنفذ غير المسؤول جنائيا، فهو انسان له إرادة من الناحية الفعلية وان كانت هذه الإرادة غير معتبره قانونا كالصغير والمجنون ولا يمكن تشبيهه بأنه وسيله من وسائل الجريمة أو أدواتها، وتضاف حجة ثالثة إلى ما سبق وهي أنه يكفي لتوافر التحريض مجرد بث التصميم على إرتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة في ذهن المنفذ بغض النظر عما إذا كان هذا الاخير يدرك عدم مشروعية الفعل الذي يحيط به أو مناصرة الاجرامية، واثر التحريض هو مجرد إرتكاب الفعل من الناحية المادية وهو ما نجح المحرض في احداثه ولو لم يكن المنفذ مسؤولا جزائيا (80) . 

وفي سوريا، فإن جانبا من الفقه يميل لتأييد نظرية الفاعل المعنوي(81)، في حين أن جانبا آخر من الفقه يرى عكس هذا الراي وذلك من منطلق أن تعريف المحرض في قانون العقوبات السوري(المادة/216) لا يتسع لفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، لأن التحريض لايتصور إلا إذا كان من وجه إليه التحريض قادرا على إدراك الصفة الجرمية للفعل الذي طلب إليه إرتكابه، وهذا لا يتحقق حين يكون المحرض غير اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية أو حين يكون الجريمة الذي ابرز إلى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف هذه الجريمة، وهذا التعريف يدخل في مضمونه الفاعل المعنوي، الذي يسأل تماما كما لو كان فاعلا اصليا للجريمة ويتحمل تبعتها على هذا الاساس، لأن المادة /75 من قانون العقوبات الأردني لا تفرق بين ما إذا كان فاعل الجريمة قام بتنفيذها بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره الذي كان مجرد أداة في يده، فالقانون عادة لا يهتم بالوسيلة التي يستعملها الجاني في تنفييذ جريمته، ويستوي في هذه الحالة أن تكون وسيلة الفاعل جمادا أو حيوانا مدربا أو انسانا حسن النية أو غير ذي اهلية، اذ طالما أن الفاعل المعنوي قد توافر لديه قصد تحقيق الجريمة وابراز عناصرها إلى حيز الوجود، فإنه يسأل عنها ولو كان منفذها انسانا غير مسؤول جنائيا(84) ونحن نميل إلى الأخذ بهذا الرأي . 

ونخلص إلى القول بأن الفاعل المعنوي للجريمة هو فاعل أصلي وليس محرضا، لان التحريض لا يوجد إلا لشخص اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية، وعلى علم بما يطلب إليه من افعال جرمية وبالنتيجة الجرمية التي ستترتب على هذه الافعال(85). والفاعل المعنوي للجريمة بهذا المعنى يعد مرتكبا لها، لانه يعتبر مرتكبا للفعل المكون لهذه الجريمة(بواسطة غيره) ويعاقب نتيجة لذلك بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي وقعت اي بعقوبة الجريمة التي إذا تحققت النتيجة، وبعقوبة الشروع إذا لم تتحقق هذه النتيجة لاسباب لا دخل لإرادة الفاعل فيها . 

الخاتمة 

من خلال دراستنا لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، فقد تبين أن فاعل الجريمة لا يقتصر على الفاعل المادي الذي قام بتنفيذ الفعل أو الافعال المادية المكونة لهذه الجريمة، وإنما ينسحب ايضا على من سخر غيره في تنفيذ الفعل، فكان المنفذ المادي بمثابة آلة في يده استعملها لابراز عناصر الجريمة إلى حيز الوجود . 

وينبغي لكي تتوافر صفة الفاعل المعنوي في الجاني أن يصدر عنه نشاط ايجابي، واذا كان هذا النشاط لا يدخل في العناصر المادية للجريمة إلا انه يجب أن يكون له دور حاسم في تنفيذها، كما ينبغي ايضا أن تكون مسؤولية المنفذ للجريمة منتقية لانعدام التمييز أو لعدم توافر القصد الجرمي لديه، فتكون عناصر الجريمة بالنسبة للمنفذ المادي هذا، غير متوافرة، طالما أن الفعل الذي حمله الفاعل المعنوي على إرتكابه لا يشكل جريمة بالنسبة إليه، لانه اي منفذ الجريمة كان مجرد أداة سخرها الفاعل المعنوي لتحقيق الجريمة، مما يفيد سيطرة الفاعل المعنوي على المشروع الاجرامي ومسؤوليته عن هذه الجريمة وتحمله لتبعتها، كما لو كان فاعلا اصليا (86) . 

ولا شك أن الأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي تسد ثغرة في النظام العقابي لان العدالة تأبى أن يفلت نشاط هذا الفاعل من العقاب، إذ أن مثل هذا النشاط لا يمكن اعتباره تدخلا في الجريمة، كما لا يمكن اعتباره تحريضا على إرتكابها، لان التحريض كما راينا يفترض أن يوجه لشخص لديه الوعي والادراك الذي يمكنه من استيعاب الفعل الجرمي وتقدير دلالته وهو أمر يفتقده الصغير والمجنون والشخص حسن النية ، وبالتالي، فإنه لا مفر من القول بأن الفاعل المعنوي هو الفاعل للجريمة (87)، فهو مسؤول عنها ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها في نص القانون . 

وبالرغم من أن نصوص قانون العقوبات الأردني وبالتحديد نص المادة /75، يستوعب فكرة الفاعل المعنوي، ويتسع لكي ينطبق عليها، إلا انه سيكون من الافضل لو أن المشرع الأردني قد وضع نصا خاصا بالفاعل المعنوي للجريمة لحسم الأمر ولتجنب اي خلاف قد ينشأ حول تطبيق هذه الفكرة على نصوص قانون العقوبات، وذلك اسوة بما فعله كل من المشرع الجزائي والمشرع الكويتي والمشرع العراقي والمشرع المغربي الذي أخذوا صراحة بنظرية الفاعل وضمنوها نصوصا قانونية تعتبر من يستخدم غيره في إرتكاب الجريمة فاعلا اصليا لها إذا كان منفذ الجريمة غير اهل للمسؤولية الجزائية أو كان حسن النية . 

قائمة المراجع 

أ?- المراجع باللغة العربية : 

1. الدكتور احمد الخمليش، شرح القانون الجنائي – القسم العام، مكتبة المعارف للنشر والتوزيع، الرباط . 
2. الدكتور احمد علي المجذوب، التحريض على الجريمة، دراسة مقارنة القاهرة، 19701 . 
3. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، الوسيط في قانون العقوبات، الجزء الأول، القسم العام، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1981. 
4. الدكتور السعيد مصطفى السعيد، اتجاهات محكمة النقض والابرام في التفرقة بين الفاعل والشريك في الجريمة، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العدد الأول، السِنّه /12، 1942. 
5. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، مبادئ القسم العام من التشريع العقابي، الطبعة الرابعة، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة، 1979. 
6. الدكتور سامح السيد جاد، مبادئ قانون العقوبات، القاهرة، 1987. 
7. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، النظرية العامة للجريمة والعقوبة في قانون الجزاء الكويتي، الجزاء الأول، الجريمة، الطبعة الثانية، 1992. 
8. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، الحقوق الجزائية العامة، الطبعة الخامسة، مطبعة الجامعة السورية، 1959. 
9. الدكتور عبود السراج، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار المستقبل للطباعة، دمشق، 1981 – 1982 
10. الدكتور علي راشد، القانون الجنائي، المدخل واصول النظرية العامة، الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1974. 
11. الدكتور عبد القادر القهوجي، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية الاسكندرية . 
12. الدكتور فخري عبد الرزاق الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات القسم العام بغداد 1992. 
13. الدكتور كامل السعيد، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات الارني والقانون المقارن، الطبعة الثانية، دار الفكر للنشر والتوزيع، عمان، 1983. 
14. الدكتور مأمون محمد سلامه، قانون العقوبات القسم العام، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979. 
15. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات، الطبعة الثالثة ، دمشق، 1964. 
16. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، قانون العقوبات اللبناني، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية، بيروت . 
17. الدكتور محمد محي الدين عوض، نظرية الفعل الاصلي والاشتراك في القانون السوداني المقارن مع الشرائع السكسونية والتشريع المصري، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العددان 1 و 2، السِنّه 26، 1956. 
18. الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات المصري الطبعة الأولى، مكتبة عبد الله وهبه، القاهرة، 1945 
19. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، شرح قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الطبعة العاشرة، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة، 1983. 
20. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، نموذج لقانون العقوبات، الطبعة الأولى، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة والكتاب الجامعي، 1976. 
21. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المساهمة الجنائية في التشريعات العربية، الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1992. 


ب?- المراجع باللغة الأجنبية : 

1. P. Bouzat ET J. Pinatel, Ttaite theorique ET Pratique de Droit Penal, Tome I, Dalloz, Paris, 1963. 
2. Chavanne A., Complicite, Encyclop, Dalloz, Penal, II, 1967. 
3. Dana, A- Ch. Essai sur IA notion d’infration penale, Librairie Generale de Droit et de Jurisprudence, Paris, 1982. 
4. Garcon, E., Code Penal annote, Tome I, Sirey, Paris , 1952 
5. R. Merle ET a. Vitu, Traite de Droit Criminel, 2eme edition, Cujas, Paris 1973. 
6. Rassat M- L., Droit Penal, Press universitaire de France, 1988. 
7. Smith and Hogan, Criminal Law, 5th edition, Butteworths, 1983. 
8. G. Stefani ET G. Levasseure, Droit Penal General, 8eme edition, Precis Dalloz, Paris, 1975. 

الهوامش 

1. الدكتور علي راشد، القانون الجنائي، المدخل واصول النظرية العامة، الطبعة الثانية دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1974، ص 435. 
2. يرادف تعبير " المساهمة الجنائية " المصطلح الفرنسي "Participation Criminelle" اما تعبير الاشتراك فيقتصر في دلالته على المساهمة التبعية، وهي ترادف المصطلح الفرنسي “Complicite” ، أنظر الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المساهمة الجنائية في التشريعات العربية الطبعة الثانية، دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1992، ص 3 و 4. 
3. Rassat, M. Laure, Droit penal , Press Universitaire de France, 1988, P. 422. 
4. اعمال المؤتمر الدولي لقانون العقوبات، اثينا 1957، المجلة الدولية لقانون العقوبات. Rev. International de Droit Penal, 1957, P.508 
وانظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق ص 9 و 10 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، نموذج لقانون العقوبات، الطبعة الأولى مطبعة جامعة القاهرة والكتاب الجامعي 1976، ص 39. 

5. الدكتور احمد علي المجذوب التحريض على الجريمة، دراسة مقارنة القاهرة، 1970، ص 181. 
6. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، مبادئ القسم العام من التشريع العقابي، الطبعة الرابعة، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979، س 434 
7. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، الوسيط في قانون العقوبات، الجزء الأول، القسم العام دار النهضة العربية، القاهرة، 1981، ص 613. 
8. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 186، الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 613. 
9. يرى جانب من الفقه أن الفاعل المعنوي قد سمي كذلك لان العنصر المعنوي للجريمة قد توفر لديه بينما توفر عنصرها المادي لدى المنفذ، ومن ثم فإن المنطق يقضي بأن نعتبر الشخصين فاعلين مع غيرهما حيث انهما قد ساهما بطريقة مباشرة في الجريدة ولتمييز احدهما عن الآخر فإن الأول يطلق عليه وصف " الفاعل المعنوي" والثاني وصف " الفاعل " انظر : انظر الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 187، هامش رقم (1) 
10. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني المرج السابق، ص 154، الدكتور علي عبد القادر القهوجي، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية – الاسكندرية، بلا تاريخ، ص 280 وانظر : 
DANA A. Charles, Essai sur la notion d’Indfraction Penale, Libairie Generale de Droitet de Jurisprudence, Paris, 1982, p. 124. 
11. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، الحقوق الجزائية العامة، الطبعة الخامسة، مطبعة الجامعة السورية، 1959، ص 301. 
12. الدكتور مأمون محمد سلامة، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة 1979، ص 486. 
13. فالعبرة دائما بقصد المحرض، فإن كان قصده الاستعانة بشخص آخر لتنفيذ جريمته بالطريقة التي ارادها، فإنه يعتبر فاعلا معنويا لها حتى ولو كان الشخص الذي استعان به مسؤولا جزائيا أو سيء النية، انظر : الدكتور احمد على المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 193. 
14. Cass. Crim. 15 juin 1917, Sirey, 1920. I. 329 note Roux, Voir Garcon E. Code Penal annote, Tomme 1, Sirey, Paris, 1952, Art, 60. no.202. 
15. الاستاذ محمد ابراهيم اسماعيل، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات المصري، الطبعة الأولى، مكتبة عبد الله وهبه، القاهرة 1945، ص 288، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 154، الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 434 الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 614، الدكتور سامح السيد جاد، مبادئ قانون العقوبات القاهرة 1987، ص 272. 
16. نقض مصري 11/12/1939، مجموعة القواعد القانونية لمحكمة النقض، ج 5، رقم 27، ص 41. 
17. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
18. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 488 
19. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، قانون العقوبات اللبناني، القسم العام، الدار الجامعية، بيروت، بلا تاريخ، ص 272. 
20. Quelqu’un qui n’a pas accomple lui- meme L’acte materiel constitutif du delit, mais qui a ete simplement la cause intellectuelle de la commission de celui-ci(auteur intellectual)Voir:G.Stefaniet G. Lavasseur, Droit Penal General , 8eme edition, Precis Dalloz, Paris, 1975, p.250 
21. الدكتور السعيد مصطفى السعيد، اتجاهات محكمة النقض والابرام في التفرقة بين الفاعل والشريك في الجريمة، مجلة القانون والاقتصاد، العدد الأول، السِنّه /12، 1942، ص 44، الدكتور محمد محي الدين عوض، نظرية الفعل الاصلي والاشتراك في القانون السوداني المقارن مع الشرائع الانجلوسكسونية والتشريع المصري مجلة القانون والاقتصاد العددان 1 و 2، السِنّه 26، 1956، ص 141 وانظر : 

Chavanne A., Complicite, Encyclop. Dalloz, Penal 11, 1967, p.2 
22. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155، الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عامر، المرجع السابق، ص 274. 
23. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، النظرية العامة للجريمة والعقوبة في قانون الجزاء الكويتي، الكتاب الأول، الجريمة الطبعة الثانية 1992، 597. 
24. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 613، 614. 
25. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
26. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، شرح القانون الجنائي – القسم العام مكتبة المعارف للنشر والتوزيع، الرباط، بلا تاريخ، ص 210. 
27. الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 434، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق ص 486 
28. وقد اوضحت محكمة النقض السورية الفرق بين الفاعل المعنوي والمحرض، واعتبرت أن فيصل التفرقة بينهما هو أن الأول يدفع إلى إرتكاب الجريمة شخصا غير اهل للمسؤولية أو حسن النية في حين يقوم الثاني بدفع شخص اهل للمسؤولية وسيء النية إلى إرتكاب الجريمة، انظر قرار محكمة النقض السورية رقم 283 صادر في 9/2/1965 مجموعة القواعد القانونية، رقم 778 ص 392 اشار إليه الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 159 هامش رقم (2) . 
29. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 302. 
30. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المبادئ العامة في قانون العقوبات، الطبعة الثالثة، دمشق 1964، ص 372 
31. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 619 
32. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 486. 
33. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 619. 
34. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 157 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، شرح قانون العقوبات – القسم العام – الطبعة العاشرة، مطبعة جامعة القاهرة 1983، ص 378، وانظر الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 210. 
35. الدكتور عبود السراج، قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، دار المستقبل للطباعة، دمشق 1981 – 1982 ص 174. 
36. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 619. 
37. يرى اصحاب النظرية الشخصية في المساهمة الجنائية انه إذا استحال التمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والمساهمة التبعية على اساس مادي موضوعي اي بالنظر إلى نوع الفعل المرتكب، كانت الوسيلة الوحيدة التي إلى هذا التمييز هي البحث في عناصر الركن المعنوي لاستخلاص معياره، والاعتبارات الشخصية التي تعتمد عليها هذه النظرية في التمييز بين المساهمة الاصلية والمساهمة التبعية تتجه نحو إرادة من اقترف الفعل الذي ساهم في إرتكاب الجريمة. فالمساهم الاصلي تتوافر لديه نية الفاعل اما المساهم التبعي فتتوافر لديه نية الشريك، والأول ينظر إلى الجريمة على انها مشروعَهُ الإجرامي فهو يرى نفسه سيد هذا المشروع ويعتبر زملاءه مجرد أتباع في الجريمة يعملون لحسابه أما الثاني فهو يدخل في الجريمة بأعتبارها مشروع غيره، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق ص58. 
38. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 158، الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 302. 
39. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص210. 
40. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 160. 
41. نقض مصري 4/6/1961، المجموعة الرسمية، س 18، رقم 13، ص 25 والجدير بالذكر أن محكمة النقض المصرية قررت أن واضع السم في الحلوى هو فاعل في الجريمة، وليس فاعلا معنويا فيها، لان نشاط هذا الشخص لم يقتصر على التحريض، وانما تجاوزه إلى اعمال آخرى تعتبر تنفيذية في هذه الجريمة، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 244. 
42. يذهب راي في الفقه الالماني إلى القول بأن المحرض الذي يستخدم شخصا حسن الينة في إرتكاب جريمة تتطلب صفة خاصة في مرتكبها، كما في الاغتصاب مثلا، لا يعاقب إذا كان هو نفسه ليست لديه هذه الصفة، اذ لا يمكن اعتبار مثل هذا الشخص(أمرأة مثلا) فاعلا كما لا يمكن اعتباره شريكا أو محرضا، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 216. 
43. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، 379. 
44. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 216، ص 217. 
45. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق، ص 216. 
46. الدكتور كامل السعيد، شرح الاحكام العامة في قانون العقوبات الأردني والقانون المقارن، الطبعة الثانية، دار الفكر للنشر والتوزيع، عمان 1983، ص 316. 
47. الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، ص 379. 
48. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 211. 
49. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع الساب ق، ص 302. 
50. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 213. 
51. مع أن هناك من يتجه إلى القول بضرورة وجود فاعل معنوي حيث لا يوجد الفاعل المادي للجريمة ولو كانت هذه الجريمة غير عمدية، انظر الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 615، وانظر حول هذا الموضوع، الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 210. 
52. انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 163. 
53. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 121. 
54. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 121. 
55. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 222، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
56. الدكتور سمير الشناوي، المرجع السابق، ص 596. 
57. الدكتور فخري عبد الرزاق الحديثي، شرح قانون العقوبات – القسم العام – بغداد 1992، ص240 
58. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي المرجع السابق، ص 211. 
59. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 155. 
60. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 177و 178 
61. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني المرجع السابق، ص 160 
62. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 225، الدكتور كامل السعيد، المرجع السابق، ص 312، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 487 وانظر : 
J.C. Smith and B.Hogan , Smith and Hogan – Criminal Law, 5th edition Butterworths, 1983, p.0 119. 

63. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 164. 
64. Loi n. 92 – 683 a 92 – 686 du 22 juillet 1992 constituant Le nouveau Code Penal Francais. 
65. G. Stefani et G.L evasseur, op. cit, p. 250. 
يرى البعض – بحق– أن مثل هذا النص الاستثنائي لا يمكن أن نعتبره بمثابة تطبيق لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي التي تفترض أن يكون منفذ الجريمة اما غير اهل لتحمل المسؤولية واما حسن النية، وهو ما لا يفترضه هذا النص، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 166. 
66. انظر ما سبق ص 172. 
67. الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المرجع السابق، ص 372. 
68. الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 187 
69. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 162. 
70. ذهبت الفقيه فلتسل إلى اسبتعاد حالتي المنفذ حسن النية وعديم الاهلية من نطاق تطبيق نظرية الفاعل المعنوي على اساس أن هذين الشخصين ليسا مجريدن من الإرادة، وهو يرى أن الصغيروالمجنون يتمتعان بالإدارة وبالتالي فإن المساهم غير المباشر في الجريمة(المحرض). لا يعتبر فاعلا بالواسطة حتى ولو كان يعلم بعدم مسؤولية المنفذ، اما فيما يتعلق بالمنفذ حسن النية، فإن المحرض فاعلا معنويا للجريمة تقتصر على الفرض الذي يكون المنفذ فيه ليس لديه قصدا أو لم تتوافر لديه العناصر الموضوعية والشخصية التي يتميز بها الفاعل، انظر : الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق ص 198. 
71. الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 487، هامش رقم 178، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 166. 
72. Cass. Crim. 24 aout 1827, B. 224, Cass. Crim. 10 fev. 1954. B.69. p Paris 1973, P. 540. 
73. Cass. Crim 23 oct. 1958. D. 1959. S. 23, Cass. Crim. 18 mai 1876 S. 1876. 1 317, D. 1866. 1. 95, Cass Crim 15 dec. 1959, D. 1960. 1.p. 190 voir: Dana A. Ch., op cit , p. 123. 
74. P. Bouzat et j. Pinatel , Traite theorique et Pratique de Droit Penal Tome 1, Dalloz, Paris, 1963, p.610 
75. الدكتور علي راشد المرجع السابق، ص 462، الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، المرجع السابق، ص 289، الدكتور سامح السيد جاد المرجع السابق، ص 287. 
76. نقض مصري 22/4/1940، مجموعة القواعد القانونية، ج 5، رقم 104، ص 181 ويلاحظ أن محكمة النقض المصرية قد اقرت في بعض احكامها نظرية الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : نقض مصري 28/3/1903، المجموعة الرسمية، س 5، رقم 2، ص 4، نقض مصري 24/6/1916، المجموعة الرسمية، س 18، رقم 13 ص 25، نقض مصري، 11، 12، 1939، مجموعة القواعد القانونية، ج 5 رقم 27، ص 41، ونقض مصري 31/1/1977، مجموعة احكام محكمة النقض س 28 رقم 37، ص 169. ويرى جانب من الفقه المصري انه ليس في نصوص القانون المصري ما يحول دون الأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، وان كان يجدر بالمشرع المصري لحسم هذا الخلاف أن يضع نصا خاصا يعترف فيه بالأخذ بفكرة الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : الدكتور سامح السيد جاد المرجع السابق، ص 278 
77. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور، المرجع السابق،ص 620، الدكتور رؤوف عبيد، المرجع السابق، ص 435، الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 176 الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى، المرجع السابق، ص 380، الدكتور مأمون سلامة، المرجع السابق، ص 490. 
78. يرى الاستاذ الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني انه ليس هناك ما يبرر وضع المحرض في مرتبة الفاعل الاصلي للجريمة في النصوص التي سبق الاشارة اليها انفا، لان في ذلك توسع في فكرة الفاعل الاصلي ومد نطاقها إلى ما يجاور الحدود التي ترسمه لها المادة 39 من قانون العقوبات المصري، وهو يرى تبعا لذلك انه لم يرد في ذهن الشارع أن يجعل من هذه النصوص تطبيقات لنظرية الفاعل المعنوي، انظر : الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 176، وانظر ايضا، الدكتور احمد المجذوب، المرجع السابق، ص 247. 
79. الدكتور علي راشد، المرجع السابق، ص 462، الاستاذ محمود ابراهيم اسماعيل، المرجع السابق، ص 289 . 
80. الدكتور احمد فتحي سرور المرجع السابق، ص 620، 621 . 
81. الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 175، الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 301. 
82. الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني، المرجع السابق، ص 178. 
83. الدكتور عبد الوهاب حومد، المرجع السابق، ص 301. 
84. الدكتور كامل السعيد، المرجع السابق، ص 310 و 311، وانظر الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 175، الدكتور محمد الفاضل، المرجع السابق، 372. 
85. الدكتور عبود السراج، المرجع السابق، ص 174 
86. الدكتور احمد الخمليشي، المرجع السابق، ص 211 
87. الدكتور محمد زكي ابو عأمر، المرجع السابق، ص 274.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

العقوبات 
مادة40 
مع عدم الإخلال بأى عقوبة اشد يقررها قانون العقوبات أو اى قانون آخر يعاقب على مخالفه أحكام هذا القانون بالعقوبات المبينة في المواد التالية : 
مادة41 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسين ألف جنيه كل من قام بتهريب أثر إلى خارج الجمهورية أو اشترك فى ذلك . ويحكم في هذه الحالة بمصادرة الأثر محل الجريمة وكذلك الأجهزة والأدوات والآلات والسيارات المستخدمة فيها لصالح الهيئة . 
مادة42 
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسين ألف جنيه كل من قام بتهريب أثر إلى خارج الجمهورية أو اشترك في ذلك . ويحكم في هذه الحالة بمصادرة الأثر محل الجريمة وكذلك الأجهزة والأدوات والآلات والسيارات المستخدمة فيها لصالح الهيئة . 

مادة43 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامه لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من : 
أ - نقل بغير إذن كتابى صادر من هيئه الآثار أثرا مملوكا للدولة أو مسجلا أو نزعه من مكانه . 
ب - حول المبانى الأثرية أو الاراضى الاثرية أو جزء منها إلى مسكن أو حظيرة أو مخزن أو مصنع أو زرعها ، أو اعدها للزراعة أو غرس فيها أشجارا أو اتخذها جرنا أو شق بها مصارف أو مساقى أو أقام بها أية إشغالات أخرى أو اعتدى عليها باى صورة كانت . 
ج - استولى على أنقاض أو سماد أو أتربه أو رمال أو مواد أخرى من موقع أثرى أو أراضى أثرية بدون ترخيص من الهيئة أو تجاوز شروط الترخيص الممنوح له فى المحاجر أو أضاف إلى الموقع أو المكان الأثرى أسمدة أو أتربة أو نفايات أو مواد أخرى . 
د - جاوز متعمدا شروط الترخيص له بالحفر الأثرى . 
هـ - اقتنى أثرا وتصرف فيه على خلاف ما يقضى به القانون . 
و - زيف أثرا من الآثار القديمة بقصد الاحتيال أو التدليس . 

مادة44 
يعاقب بالعقوبة الواردة بالمادة السابقة كل من يخالف أحكام المواد 2 ، 4 ، 7 ، 11 ، 18 ، 21 ، 22 ، من هذا القانون . 

مادة45 
يعاقب بالحبس مده لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تتجاوز سنة وبغرامه لا تقل عن مائة جنيه ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من : 
أ - وضع على الأثر إعلانات أو لوحات للدعاية . 
ب - كلف أو نقش على الأثر أو وضع دهانات عليها . 
ج - شوه أو اتلف بطريق الخطأ أثرا ثابتا أو منقولا أو فصل جزءا منه . 

مادة46 
يعاقب كل من يخالف المواد 18 ، 19 ، 20 من العاملين بالدولة بالحبس مده لا تقل عن سنتين وبغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنية ولا تزيد على خمسمائة جنيه مع التزامه بالتعويض عن الأضرار التى تنشأ عن المخالفة . 
مادة47 
يحكم فى حالة مخالفة المواد 7 ، 21 ، 22 بمصادرة الآثار لصالح هيئه الآثار .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

( مادة 84 ) 
يعاقب كل من خالف أحكام المادة 28 من هذا القانون بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي جنيه و لا تزيد علي خمسة آلاف جنيه مع مصادرة الطيور و الحيوانات المضبوطة و كذلك الآلات التي استخدمت في المخالفة . 
( مادة 85 ) 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة سنة و بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف جنيه و لا تزيد علي عشرين ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من خالف أحكام المواد 30 ، 31 ،33 . 
( مادة 86 ) 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي جنيه ولا تزيد علي ثلاثمائة جنيه كل من خالف حكم المادة ( 36 ) من هذا القانون ، كما يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد علي ألف جنيه كل من خالف حكم المادة ( 39 ) من هذا القانون . 
وللمحكمة أن تقضي بوقف الترخيص لمدة لا تقل عن أسبوع ولا تزيد علي ستة أشهر ، وفي حالة العود يجوز لها الحكم بإلغاء الترخيص . 
( مادة 87 ) 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة جنيه و لا تزيد علي خمسمائة جنيه مع مصادرة الأجهزة و المعدات المستخدمة كل من خالف أحكام المادة 42 من هذا القانون باستخدام مكبرات الصوت و تجاوز الصوت الحدود المسموح بها لشدة الصوت . 
و يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي جنيه و لا تزيد علي عشرين ألف جنيه كل من يخالف أحكام المواد 38 و 41 و69 و70 من هذا القانون . 
و تكون العقوبة الغرامة التي لا تقل عن ألف جنيه و لا تزيد علي عشرين ألف جنيه لكل من خالف المواد 35 و 37 و40 و43 و44 و45 من هذا القانون ، وكذلك عدم التزام المدير المسئول عن المنشاة بمنع التدخين في الأماكن العامة المغلقة بالمخالفة لحكم الفقرة الولي من المادة 46 من هذا القانون . 
و يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة جنيهات ولا تزيد عن خمسين جنيها كل من يدخن في وسائل النقل العام بالمخالفة لحكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة المشار إليها . 
وفي حالة العود تكون القوبة الحبس و الغرامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة . 
( مادة 88 ) 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عن خمس سنوات و غرامة لا تقل عن عشرين ألف جنيه ولا تزيد علي أربعين ألف جنيه كل من خالف أحكام المواد (29) ، (32) ، (47) من هذا القانون كما يلزم كل من خالف أحكام المادة (32) بإعادة تصدير النفايات الخطرة محل الجريمة علي نفقته الخاصة . 
( مادة 89 ) 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي جنيه و لا تزيد علي عشرين ألف جنيه كل من خالف أحكام المواد 2و3 فقرة أخيرة و4 و5 و7 من القانون رقم 48 لسنة 1982 في شأن حماية نهر النيل و المجاري المائية من التلوث والقرارات المنفذة له . 
وفي حالة العود تكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة . 
وفي جميع الأحوال يلتزم المخالف بإزالة الأعمال المخالفة أو تصحيحها في الموعد الذي تحدده وزارة الأشغال العامة و الموارد المائية فإذا لم يقم بذلك في الموعد المحدد ، يكون لوزارة الأشغال العامة و الموارد المائية اتخاذ إجراءات الإزالة أو التصحيح بالطريق الإداري علي نفقة المخالف و ذلك دون إخلال بحق الوزارة في إلغاء الترخيص . 
( مادة 90 ) 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة و خمسين ألف جنيه و لا تزيد علي خمسمائة ألف جنيه كل من ارتكب أحد الأفعال الآتية : 
1- تصريف أو إلقاء الزيت أو المزيج الزيتي أو المواد الضارة في البحر الإقليمي أو المنطقة الاقتصادية الخالصة و ذلك بالمخالفة لأحكام المادتين ( 49 ) ، (60 ) من هذا القانون . 
2- عدم الإلتزام بمعالجة ما يتم صرفه من نفايات و مواد ملوثة أو عدم استخدام الوسائل الآمنة التي لا يترتب عليها الإضرار بالبيئة المائية و ذلك بالمخالفة للأحكام المادة 52 من هذا القانون . 
3- إلقاء أية مواد أخري ملوثة للبيئة . 
و في حالة العود إلي ارتكاب أي من هذه المخلفات تكون العقوبة الحبس و الغرامة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة من هذه المادة . 
وفي جميع الأحوال يلتزم المخالف بإزالة آثار المخالفة في الموعد الذي تحدده الجهة الإدارية المختصة ، فإذا لم يقم بذلك قامت هذه الجهة بالإزالة علي نفقته . 
( مادة 91 ) 
تكون العقوبة الحبس و غرامة لا تقل عن مائة وخمسين ألف جنيه و لا تزيد علي خمسمائة ألف جنيه أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين مع التزام المتسبب بنفقات إزالة آثار المخالفة طبقا لما تحدده الجهات المكلفة بالإزالة لكل من خالف أحكام المادة ( 54 ب ) من هذا القانون ، إذا تم التفريغ الناتج عن عطب بالسفينة أو أحد أجهزتها بهدف تعطيل السفينة أو إتلافها أو عن إهمال . 
و تزاد الغرامة بمقدار المثل في حالة العود و تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون في حالة العود و تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون ضوابط تحديد قيمة الغرامة وفقا لحجم التلوث و الأثر البيئي الناجم عن مخالفة أحكام هذه المادة . 
( مادة 92 ) 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن سبعين ألف جنيه و لا تزيد علي ثلاثمائة ألف جنيه كل من ارتكب أحد الأفعال التالية : 
1- عدم تجهيز السفينة الأجنبية التي تستخدم المواني المصرية أو تبحر عبر المنطقة البحرية الخاصة بمعدات خفض التلوث و ذلك بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة ( 57 ) من هذا القانون . 
2- عدم اتخاذ جميع الاحتياطات الكافية لمنع أو تقليل آثار التلوث قبل وبعد وقوع العطب في السفينة أو أحد أجهزتها أو عدم إخطار الجهة الإدارية المختصة فورا بالتفريغ الناتج عن عطب بالسفينة أو بإحدي أجهزتها و ذلك بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة (54 ب ) من هذا القانون . 
3- عدم إبلاغ الجهة الإدارية المختصة فورا عن كل حادث تسرب للزيت مع بيان ظروف الحادث و نوع المادة المتسربة و نسبتها و الإجراءات التي اتخذت و ذلك بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة (55 )من هذا القانون . 
و في حالة العود إلي مخالفة أحكام البند ( 1 ) تزاد الغرامة بمقدار المثل . 
وفي حالة العود إلي مخالفة أحكام البندين ( 2 ) ، ( 3 ) تكون العقوبة الحبس و غرامة لا تقل عن ثلاثمائة ألف جنيه و لا تزيد علي خمسمائة ألف جنيه أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 
وفي جميع الأحوال يلتزم المخالف بإزالة آثار المخالفة في الموعد الذي تحدده الجهة الإدارية المختصة ، فإذا لم يقم بذلك قامت هذه الجهة بالإزالة علي نفقته . 
( مادة 93 ) 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن أربعين ألف جنيه و لا تزيد علي مائتي ألف جنيه كل من ارتكب أحد الأفعال التالية : 
1- قيام السفينة أو الناقلة بأعمال الشحن و التفريغ دون الحصول علي ترخيص من الجهة الإدارية المختصة و ذلك بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة ( 56 ) من هذا القانون 
2- عدم احتفاظ السفينة أو الناقلة بالشهادات و السجلات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 58 ) ، (62 ) ، ( 76 ) ، ( 77 ) من هذا القانون . 
3- تصريف مياه الصرف الصحي الملوثة أو إلقاء القمامة من السفن بالمخالفة لنص المادتين ( 66 ) ، ( 67 ) من هذا القانون . 
4- قيام إحدى السفن المسجلة في جمهورية مصر العربية بتصريف أو إلقاء الزيت أو المزيج الزيتي في البحر بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة 50 من هذا القانون . 
( مادة 94 ) 
يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن أربعين ألف جنيه و لا تزيد علي مائة و خمسين ألف جنيه كل من ارتكب أحد الأفعال التالية : 
1- عدم تجهيز السفن المسجلة بجمهورية مصر العربية بالأجهزة و المعدات الخاصة بتخفيض التلوث و ذلك بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة ( 57 ) من هذا القانون . 
2- مخالفة أوامر مفتشي الجهة الإدارية المختصة و مأموري الضبط القضائي في حالة وقوع حادث لإحدي السفن التي تحمل الزيت أو المواد الضارة وذلك طبقا لأحكام المادتين 53 ، 63 من هذا القانون . 
( مادة 95 ) 
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد علي عشر سنوات كل من ارتكب عمدا أحد الأفعال المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون إذا نشأ عنه إصابة أحد الأشخاص بعاهة مستديمة يستحيل برؤها ، و تكون العقوبة السجن إذا نشأ عنه المخالفة إصابة ثلاثة أشخاص فأكثر بهذه العاهة . 
فإذا ترتب علي هذا الفعل وفاة إنسان تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة 0 و تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إذا ترتب علي الفعل وفاة ثلاثة أشخاص فأكثر . 
( مادة 96 ) 
يكون ربان السفينة أو المسئول عنها أو أطراف التعاقد في عقود استكشاف و استخراج واستغلال حقول البترول البحرية و الموارد الطبيعية الأخري بما في ذلك وسائل نقل الزيت و كذلك أصحاب المحال و المنشآت المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 69 ) كل فيما يخصه ، مسئولين بالتضامن عن جميع الأضرار التي تصيب أي شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري من جراء مخالفة أحكام هذا القانون ، و سداد الغرامات التي توقع تنفيذا له و تكاليف إزالة آثار تلك المخالفة . 
( مادة 97 ) 
توقع العقوبات المبينة في المواد السابقة بالنسبة لجميع السفن علي اختلاف جنسياتها و أنواعها بما في ذلك السفن التابعة لدولة غير مرتبطة بالاتفاقية إذا ألقت بالزيت أو المزيج الزيتي و قامت بالإلقاء أو الإغراق المحظور في البحر الإقليمي أو في المنطقة الاقتصادية الخالصة لجمهورية مصر العربية . 
( مادة 98 ) 
يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد عن ستة أشهر و بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه و لا تجاوز 20 ألف جنيه أو بإحدي هاتين العقوبتين كل من خالف أحكام المادتين ( 73 ) ، ( 74 ) من هذا القانون . 
و لا يجوز الحكم بوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الغرامة و يجب في جميع الأحوال و دون انتظار الحكم في الدعوي وقف الأعمال المخالفة و إزالتها بالطريق الإداري علي نفقة المخالف و ضبط الآلات و الأدوات و المهمات المستعملة و في حالة الحكم بالإدانة يحكم بمصادرتها . 
( مادة 99 ) 
تختص بالفصل في الجرائم المشار إليها في هذا القانون المحكمة التي ترتكب في دائرتها الجريمة ، و ذلك إذا وقعت من السفن المشار إليها في المادة ( 97 ) داخل البحر الإقليمي لجمهورية مصر العربية أو في المنطقة الاقتصادية الخالصة ، وتفصل المحكمة في الدعوي علي وجه السرعة . 
و تختص بالفصل في الجرائم التي ترتكب خارج المنطقتين المشار إليهما في هذه المادة المحكمة الواقع في دائرتها الميناء المسجلة فيه السفينة التي ترع العلم المصري . 
( مادة 100 ) 
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة( 79 ) من هذا القانون ، للجهة الإدارية المختصة اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية لحجز أية سفينة تمتنع عن دفع الغرامات التعويضات الفورية المقررة في حالة التلبس أو في حالة الاستعجال المنصوص عليها في المادة الذكورة من هذا القانون . 
ويرفع الحجز إذا دفعت المبالغ المستحقة أو قدم ضمان مالي غير مشروط تقبله الجهة الإدارية المختصة . 
( مادة 101 ) 
لا يخل تطبيق العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب بتوقيع أية عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في قانون آخر .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*أولا : بيان الاستثناء* 

يقصد بجرائم الجلسات تلك الجرائم التي تقع أثناء انعقاد جلسات المحكمة 
*ثانيا : ضبط الجلسة وإدارتها* 

ضبط الجلسة وإدارتها منوطان برئيسها وله في سبيل ذلك أن يخرج من قاعة الجلسة من يخل بنظامها فإن لم يمتثل وتمادي كان للمحكمة أن تحكم على الفور بحبسه أربعا وعشرين ساعة أو بتغريمه عشرة جنيهات ويكون حكمها نهائي 


*ثالثا: نطاق تحريك الدعوى في جرائم الجلسات* 

*أولا : جرائم جلسات المحاكم الجنائية*

إذ وقعت جنحة أو مخالفة في الجلسة يجوز للمحكمة أن تقيم الدعوى على المتهم في الحال وتحكم عليه بعد سماع أقوال النيابة العامة ودفاع المتهم أا في حالة ارتكاب جناية فإن صلاحيات المحكمة تقتصر على إحالة المتهم إلى النيابة العامة دون أن يكون لها إجراء تحقيق للدعوى ويكون الطعن في الأحكام الصادرة في جرائم الجلسات وفقا للقواعد العامة 
*ثانيا : جرائم جلسات المحاكم المدنية*

للمحكمة أن تحاكم من تقع منه أثناء انعقادها جنحة تعد على هيئتها أو على أحد أعضائها أو أحد العاملين بالمحكمة وتحكم عليه فورا بالعقوبة وأن تحاكم من شهد زروا بالجلسة وتحكم عليه ويكون حكم المحكمة في هذه الأحوال نافذا ولو حصل استئنافه 
*ثالثا: جرائم المحامين في جلسات المحاكم* 

إذا وقع من المحامي أثناء وجوده بالجلسة لأداء واجبة أو بسببه إخلال بنظام الجلسة أو أي أمر يستدعى محاسبته نقابيا أو جنائيا يأمر رئيس الجلسة بتحرير مذكرة بما حدث ويحيلها إلى النيابة العامة ويخطر النقابة الفرعية بذلك يجوز القبض على المحامي أو حبسه احتياطيا ولا ترفع الدعوى الجنائية فيها إلا بأمر من النائب العام أو من ينوب عنه من المحامين العامين الأول

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
المسؤلية الجنائية تقوم جزاء الإضرار بمصالح المجتمع وفيها يتعين توقبع عقوبة المسئول زجرا له وردعا لغيره وتتحرك فيها الدعوى الجنائية عن طريق النيابة العامة بوصفها ممثلة المجتمع في الدعوى العمومية ولا يجوز التنازل عنها ولا التصالح فيها وحماية للحرية الفردية فلا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون . 
أما المسئولية المدنية فهى جزاء على الإضرار بالمصالح الخاصة التى يكفى لحمايتها التزام المسئول بتعويض الضرر بناء على طلب صاحب الشان الذى يحق له التنازل عنه أو التصالح بشأنه وفى المسؤلية المدنية لم يحدد المشرع أفعالا بذاتها تنعقد لمرتكبها المسؤلية المدنية ويترتب على اختلاف الاساس في نوعى المسؤلية نتيجة مفادها أن العقوبة في المسؤلية الجنائية تندرج تبعا للخطأ بينما يقوم التعويض عن الفعل الضار ولا علاقة لها بجسامة الخطأ. 
وبعبارة أخرى يدور التعويض حول الضرر وجودا وعدما ومقدارا .تندرج العقوية تبعا لجسامة الخطأ لا الضرر 
ونظرا لإختلاف نوعى المسؤلية في الأساس والأثر فإن الفعل غير المشروع قد يرتب المسؤلية الجنائية وحدها أو المسؤولية المدنية فحسب فكلمن النوعين مستقل عن الأخر . 
ويترتب على ذلك نتائج مهمة مردها سيادة المسؤليه الجنائية على المسؤلية المدنية لان الأولى يتعلق بها حق المجتمع حين أن الثانية يتعلق بها حق الفرد هو المضرور وتتمثل هذه النتائج في التقادم والإختصاص ووقف الدعوى المدنية وقوة الأمر المقضى 

*التقادم* 

فإن دعوى المسؤلية المدنية عن الفعل الضار لاتتقادم إلا بتقادم الدعوى العمومية عن الجريمة 

*الإختصاص* 

يجوز رفع دعوى المسؤلية المدنية عن الفعل الضار على ذات المحكمةالجنائية التى رفعت إليها الدعوى العمومية فتفصل في الأولى مع الثانية 

*وقف الدعوى المدنية* 

إن القانون الجنائى اقوى حجم من القانون المدنى فبالتالي يكون له الحجة في وقف الدعوى المدنية . إذا قضت المحكمة الجنائية في الدعوى العمومية بحكم حاز قوة الشيئ المقضي به فإن المحكمة المدنية تتقيد عندالفصل في دعوى المسؤلية المدنية بالوقائع التى أثبتها القاضى الجنائى فىحكمه لكنها لا تتقيد بالتكييف القانونى لهذه الوقائع وتفريعا على ذلك إذا انتهى الحكم الجنائى بالبراءة علىعدم ارتكاب المتهم الفعل المنسوب إليه أو إذا تأسس الحكم الجنائى بالإدانه على ثبوت ارتكاب الفعل المنسوب إليه او إذا تأسس الحكم الجنائى بالإدانة على ثبوت ارتكاب الفعل تعين على القاضى المدنى التقيد بهذه الوقائع فلا يحكم بالتعويض فىالحالة الاولى ولا يرفض الحكم فىالحالةالثانية . وبعكس ذلك يجوز للقاضى المدنى تكييف الوقائع على نقيض ما انتهى إليه الحكم الجنائى بمعنى أنه انتهت المحكمة الجنائية إلى براءة المتهم تأسيسا على أن الوقائع لا تتوافر بها عناصر الجريمة جاز للقاضى المدنى أن يعتبر الفعل غيرالمشروع يرتب مسؤلية فاعله بالتعويض . 
ونضرب مثلا على ذلك بصدور حكم المحكمة الجنائية ببراءة المتهم من تهمة البلاغ الكاذب لانتفاء القصد الجنائي الخاص لا يمنع المحكمة المدنية من تقرير المسؤلية المدنية للمتهم إذا تبين أن الإبلاغ كان ناشئا عن رعونة أو عدم تبصر . 
واخيرا إذا ارتكب الشخص جريمة وحكم عليه إلى جانب العقوبة بتعويض للمجنى عليه من الضرر الناشئ عن الجريمة لكنه لم يف بالتعويض برغم قدرته علىالوفاء جاز للمحكمة ان تأمر بحبسه لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر 
[/align]

----------

